# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #19



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are so cute dk potholders. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coffee-and-tea-dk-pot-holders


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you mean duplicate stitch Bonnie? That takes some practice to make the stitches neatly. For me, it works better going up and down and for others going back and forth.
> 
> I was thinking of a double knitting technique that uses 2 colours at the same time and creates a completely reversible double-sided fabric that is a tube. Here is a sample hat -


These are gorgeous!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.mooglyblog.com/big-rib-scarf/ I bought the same yarn but making it with smaller hook.


Very pretty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's cool WCK. I'm going to put that on my "must try" list.


WCK, that's way above my capabilities right now, but it sounds like a very interesting challenge.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> For my next trick, I'm going to walk barefoot over the coals.


We'll cheer you on! Rah Rah! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK! Those hats are gorgeous. You've done great work. I would love to create something like that, but I'm not an advanced knitter and don't even know how to do the mobius cowl yet. I may end up with a solid colored one; I'll see. I create beautiful things in my mind, but actually translating to yarn, fabric, paint, etc., is a different challenge altogether.


After seeing your exceptional work, I'm sure you can master any craft that you haven't already perfected! Great attention to detail. You must enjoy that - getting it just right?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are so cute dk potholders. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coffee-and-tea-dk-pot-holders


They are cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Block off a couple of weeks for "KPG Project's only"?


That's a good idea, WCK.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, I really wish you would tell us how you really feel.


OK, next time I will spell it out slowly with more details! Hugs!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> and we remember how you have to be careful around lights :XD:


Exactly what are you trying to say? Hubby and I hung her new chandelier (hooks for two positions), it looks fab and no one got hurt. What _is_ your point? 

BTW: Is Yarnie OK - any one know?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> OK, next time I will spell it out slowly with more details! Hugs!


Thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry KPG, you're giving me too much credit; I haven't made the hat yet - plan to make it in time for next winter


I know you could, so I'm keeping the credit squarely on your needles. The hats are stunning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> After seeing your exceptional work, I'm sure you can master any craft that you haven't already perfected! Great attention to detail. You must enjoy that - getting it just right?


Thank you Bonnie. I am my own worst critic; perhaps we all are?

Hello, my name is KPG, I'm a perfectionist, and I don't allow myself too much room for error in any of my creative pursuits.

The Stick a Needle in it club.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> - grown women. :shock:


Perhaps not! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't notice today, but I noticed it over the weekend - also breaks in the sound. I don't think it was just Fox. Do you have comcast cable?


We have TWC. We used to have Direct TV but every time it rained or snowed, the cable would be disrupted. The last straw was the tall tree next door. As it leafed out in the spring the dish reception would be affected. So we went with cable. That was supposed to fix the disruptions. You don't suppose ..................? :?: :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you mean duplicate stitch Bonnie? That takes some practice to make the stitches neatly.  For me, it works better going up and down and for others going back and forth.
> 
> I was thinking of a double knitting technique that uses 2 colours at the same time and creates a completely reversible double-sided fabric that is a tube. Here is a sample hat -


Did you knit these hats, Kitty! :thumbup: They are absolutely beautiful! I am going to investigate this knitting style. Thank you for showing us what can be done. I'll bet they're warm, also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you make those WCK? They are great!
> Double knitting is on my bucket list. There is a cute scarf I have saved the pattern for a snowflake. But then again I have saved many, many patterns. :shock: :wink:


Me too, CB! This computer's whole memory is practically all knitting and crocheting patterns! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.mooglyblog.com/big-rib-scarf/ I bought the same yarn but making it with smaller hook.


Lovely scarf, CB. Thank you, I downloaded it and will try to make it. Crocheting is a bit 'shaky' for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think it is started yet but have heard that it is wanted.


The left is probably pushing for it, right? Aren't they also the same ones that are railing against fast food/junk food? 
Talk about hypocrisy!!!
It's their favorite word to call us, but they themselves are so wrapped up in hypocrisy, they don't see themselves mired in it! :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are so cute dk potholders. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coffee-and-tea-dk-pot-holders


Lovely potholders, CB. Another addition to my list. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are so cute dk potholders. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coffee-and-tea-dk-pot-holders


Cute; would make a nice set with matching coasters


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly what are you trying to say? Hubby and I hung her new chandelier (hooks for two positions), it looks fab and no one got hurt. What _is_ your point?
> 
> BTW: Is Yarnie OK - any one know?


Haven't heard from Yarnie since Sat.; hope she's ok.

Memories of a certain bowling ball .......... If you and electricity have made friends, we will miss those electrifying stories


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Haven't heard from Yarnie since Sat.; hope she's ok.
> 
> Memories of a certain bowling ball .......... If you and electricity have made friends, we will miss those electrifying stories


I must've missed the electrified bowling ball episode. What was it all about?
Yes, we are hoping to hear from Yarnie soon. Hope the weather isn't too harsh where she is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Kim you have to try and find the post where KPG lights up her life!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly what are you trying to say? Hubby and I hung her new chandelier (hooks for two positions), it looks fab and no one got hurt. What _is_ your point?
> 
> BTW: Is Yarnie OK - any one know?


I don't know - wasn't she on here yesterday? Anybody else know?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I am my own worst critic; perhaps we all are?
> 
> Hello, my name is KPG, I'm a perfectionist, and I don't allow myself too much room for error in any of my creative pursuits.
> 
> The Stick a Needle in it club.


Well, it shows - and in a good way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps not! :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kim you have to try and find the post where KPG lights up her life!


Oh?........... :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie is a bit under the weather. Prayers please.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is a bit under the weather. Prayers please.


Definitely will do that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

What does everyone think of Obama's new MyRA plan? I saw reports that Obama was trying to get our IRA's and savings to pay for his pet projects. I think this is it. 

As I understand it, it is an IRA backed by US bonds and paying based on bond earnings (very small amount). It is being touted as secure; however, the money is only as secure as the US's ability to repay (and we know the US is broke). If China stopped funding our debt, we wouldn't get the money back or payment would be delayed. Since the government uses the IRA's funds to pay our debts , that indicates to me that China is close to shutting down the flow of their money to us. Of course, we know the Dem's never put debt repayment before a new "important" spending program. It is likely that is where American's savings will flow.

Why would any thinking person put their money in a MyRA? Use an IRA and keep control of your money. Pick a good SPDR account and invest the money. You'd make more. Ben Stein is on FoxNews on Saturday mornings, and he gives good investing tips for this type of an account. Tell everyone you know to steer clear of the MyRA. It's just another Obama ponzi scheme. He is working hard to get your money any way he can.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is a bit under the weather. Prayers please.


Sorry to hear that Yarnie's not well.
She is in my prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What does everyone think of Obama's new MyRA plan? I saw reports that Obama was trying to get our IRA's and savings to pay for his pet projects. I think this is it.
> 
> As I understand it, it is an IRA backed by US bonds and paying based on bond earnings (very small amount). It is being touted as secure; however, the money is only as secure as the US's ability to repay (and we know the US is broke). If China stopped funding our debt, we wouldn't get the money back or payment would be delayed. Since the government uses the IRA's funds to pay our debts , that indicates to me that China is close to shutting down the flow of their money to us. Of course, we know the Dem's never put debt repayment before a new "important" spending program. It is likely that is where American's savings will flow.
> 
> Why would any thinking person put their money in a MyRA? Use an IRA and keep control of your money. Pick a good SPDR account and invest the money. You'd make more. Ben Stein is on FoxNews on Saturday mornings, and he gives good investing tips for this type of an account. Tell everyone you know to steer clear of the MyRA. It's just another Obama ponzi scheme. He is working hard to get your money any way he can.


No one better than a dem. to part you with your money! :thumbdown: :evil:
Thanks for the Ben Stein tip. Is he on with Bulls and the Bears?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Did you ever think in your lifetime you would be witness to the leader of this great country be such a whiny, pouty, girly worm. It's can't possibly end well.


How right you are Gali. Did he really think that everyone would like him? He's only gotten worse because his own side has now started to turn against him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Solo, they are all old, wrinkled, ball-headed & grossly obese with witches moles & coke bottle glasses is why they don't ever post any personal pictures!
> 
> You are right on gal!


OH JANIE, don't hold back, tell us what you really think of the lefties. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sorry to hear that Yarnie's not well.
> She is in my prayers.


I hope Yarnie is ok and it is nothing serious. Prayer for Yarnie are going on here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You and a few others have joined KPG on the receiving end of personal insults. Sounds like desperation measures on their part when they can't debate the issues


I have to agree that we have pushed some buttons. You always know when they have lost the discussion when they start the insults and the group gangs up on one person. It's the typical occupy movement mentality.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have to agree that we have pushed some buttons. You always know when they have lost the discussion when they start the insults and the group gangs up on one person. It's the typical occupy movement mentality.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> What does everyone think of Obama's new MyRA plan? I saw reports that Obama was trying to get our IRA's and savings to pay for his pet projects. I think this is it.
> 
> As I understand it, it is an IRA backed by US bonds and paying based on bond earnings (very small amount). It is being touted as secure; however, the money is only as secure as the US's ability to repay (and we know the US is broke). If China stopped funding our debt, we wouldn't get the money back or payment would be delayed. Since the government uses the IRA's funds to pay our debts , that indicates to me that China is close to shutting down the flow of their money to us. Of course, we know the Dem's never put debt repayment before a new "important" spending program. It is likely that is where American's savings will flow.
> 
> Why would any thinking person put their money in a MyRA? Use an IRA and keep control of your money. Pick a good SPDR account and invest the money. You'd make more. Ben Stein is on FoxNews on Saturday mornings, and he gives good investing tips for this type of an account. Tell everyone you know to steer clear of the MyRA. It's just another Obama ponzi scheme. He is working hard to get your money any way he can.


Thanks KC. I have heard the money people say to stick with what is already out there and to not put your money into the MyRA. They didn't think too much of it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> OH JANIE, don't hold back, tell us what you really think of the lefties. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ok, Solo, here's the thing. I said nearly what you just did, but I said it *first*.

Just because you are my twin doesn't mean we should share our brains and say the same things simply because you are minutes older than I.

I will not sit idly by and let you run all over me.

And, no, I will not wear what you wear either.

Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, na.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kim you have to try and find the post where KPG lights up her life!


Here we go again  I took a lot of heat for my bowling ball avatar, too, and will now again I presume. 

Let the sparks fly .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Haven't heard from Yarnie since Sat.; hope she's ok.
> 
> Memories of a certain bowling ball .......... If you and electricity have made friends, we will miss those electrifying stories


I wish I could tell you I make my stories up; but real life is always more interesting than lies. I'm not interested in telling lies anyway. I am interested on why I respect electricity but it does not respect me. :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, it shows - and in a good way.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is a bit under the weather. Prayers please.


Done!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> What does everyone think of Obama's new MyRA plan? I saw reports that Obama was trying to get our IRA's and savings to pay for his pet projects. I think this is it.
> 
> As I understand it, it is an IRA backed by US bonds and paying based on bond earnings (very small amount). It is being touted as secure; however, the money is only as secure as the US's ability to repay (and we know the US is broke). If China stopped funding our debt, we wouldn't get the money back or payment would be delayed. Since the government uses the IRA's funds to pay our debts , that indicates to me that China is close to shutting down the flow of their money to us. Of course, we know the Dem's never put debt repayment before a new "important" spending program. It is likely that is where American's savings will flow.
> 
> Why would any thinking person put their money in a MyRA? Use an IRA and keep control of your money. Pick a good SPDR account and invest the money. You'd make more. Ben Stein is on FoxNews on Saturday mornings, and he gives good investing tips for this type of an account. Tell everyone you know to steer clear of the MyRA. It's just another Obama ponzi scheme. He is working hard to get your money any way he can.


Oh, My. I had no idea what Obama was talking about when he brought up MyRas. I assumed he didn't either. Now I know I want no part of what he is peddling again per usual. Thanks KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I must've missed the electrified bowling ball episode. What was it all about?
> Yes, we are hoping to hear from Yarnie soon. Hope the weather isn't too harsh where she is.


Maybe KPG can summarize the story and re-post the pic of the bowling ball in it`s place of honour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is a bit under the weather. Prayers please.


So sorry to hear that; prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> No one better than a dem. to part you with your money! :thumbdown: :evil:
> Thanks for the Ben Stein tip. Is he on with Bulls and the Bears?


Hi Jokim! Never heard of Stein's show.

You gave me a great memory. My dad was a stockbroker for decades among other career paths. At one point in my life, I followed in his footsteps and passed the Series 7 exam and have career experience in the financial arena. When he passed, I asked for his Bull & Bear bookends as the one personal item of his I wanted for my own.

My family agreed, and I have them in plain sight where I see them daily and cherish memories of him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe KPG can summarize the story and re-post the pic of the bowling ball in it`s place of honour.


I'm offended by this image. Thought you should know WCK.

Looking for electrifying bowling ball photo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here we go again  I took a lot of heat for my bowling ball avatar, too, and will now again I presume.
> 
> Let the sparks fly .


I have to disappoint you KPG. Your bowling ball avatar is gone! :XD: 
Once you change your avatar, all you previous posts are adjusted to show your latest/present avatar, all the way to the beginning of your posts on KP. So, don't worry. No heat for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Jokim! Never heard of Stein's show.
> 
> You gave me a great memory. My dad was a stockbroker for decades among other career paths. At one point in my life, I followed in his footsteps and passed the Series 7 exam and have career experience in the financial arena. When he passed, I asked for his Bull & Bear bookends as the one personal item of his I wanted for my own.
> 
> My family agreed, and I have them in plain sight where I see them daily and cherish memories of him.


You have a great memory of your dad right there, in plain sight, to remind you of him. 
I have I-beam bookends and 2 large lumps of coal, to remind me of mine and his occupation. One of them holds The Complete Works of Shakespeare!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm offended by this image. Thought you should know WCK.
> 
> Looking for electrifying bowling ball photo.


That's a cool looking bowling ball! ;-) 
I'll bet it distracted all the other bowlers near you when you threw it down the lane. Mine, when I used to bowl, was a very tame and boring deep pink. Haven't bowled in years. Now, after seeing your bb, I understand why it has its own place of honor! :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> No one better than a dem. to part you with your money! :thumbdown: :evil:
> Thanks for the Ben Stein tip. Is he on with Bulls and the Bears?


FoxNews has 4 half hour segments from 10 am to noon. I watch all if I can. I think Ben is in the 2nd and sometimes the 3rd segments. He likes funds that are broad in scope rather than individual stocks. That means that investment is less risky. You will not make huge gains, but much better than a fund based on US bonds, especially since Obama will waste the investment fund you start with. I don't follow Ben's suggestions because I want higher gains, but they are not bad.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is a bit under the weather. Prayers please.


Thanks as I don't want to bug her but sending prayers. Hugs, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> FoxNews has 4 half hour segments from 10 am to noon. I watch all if I can. I think Ben is in the 2nd and sometimes the 3rd segments. He likes funds that are broad in scope rather than individual stocks. That means that investment is less risky. You will not make huge gains, but much better than a fund based on US bonds, especially since Obama will waste the investment fund you start with. I don't follow Ben's suggestions because I want higher gains, but they are not bad.


Thanks for the 'heads-up' KC. My DH takes care of our financial issues, investments among them. We are well diversified. I have seen Stein, but wasn't sure if it was on FN Sat. AM. I enjoy watching financial news but not the awful arguing and loud noises that sometimes these programs create. We will not waste out money on bond-based investments. Esp. not when this guy (o) is a law unto himself, unconstitutionally wasting our money! :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe KPG can summarize the story and re-post the pic of the bowling ball in it`s place of honour.


Ahhhhhhaaaha


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

With all the hype against the security of the Sochi Olympics and how terrible it is, it occurred to me that maybe they're trying their best to make Putin look bad because he makes Obama look like such a fool.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

TuffIvy said:


> With all the hype against the security of the Sochi Olympics and how terrible it is, it occurred to me that maybe they're trying their best to make Putin look bad because he makes Obama look like such a fool.


Very possible. And BO is a fool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658522447497073 Animals.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

TuffIvy said:


> With all the hype against the security of the Sochi Olympics and how terrible it is, it occurred to me that maybe they're trying their best to make Putin look bad because he makes Obama look like such a fool.


That's not hard to do if you think on it. And he truly doesn't need any assistance from others to look like a fool. All he needs to do is open his mouth and all question is removed.


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

thumper5316 said:


> That's not hard to do if you think on it. And he truly doesn't need any assistance from others to look like a fool. All he needs to do is open his mouth and all question is removed.


Remember when he played basketball against that 9 year old and it took him 20 tries to hit the basket?....sigh "good times". Teehee.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's not hard to do if you think on it. And he truly doesn't need any assistance from others to look like a fool. All he needs to do is open his mouth and all question is removed.


Esp. w/o the teleprompter! :thumbup:


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

Lukelucy said:


> Very possible. And BO is a fool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658522447497073 Animals.


So interesting! I have never seen a cat stand straight up on its hind legs, but lately I've seen several videos of it. Has anyone ever seen that? It looks amazing to me!


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> I think it is the first step in taking control of all the IRA's and 401K's. He wants to back all of the IRA's and 401K's with government bonds. Then he would have control. There has been some mention that they would be annuities similar to how Social Security is paid.
> 
> The one statement he said about being able to save for retirement because there were no other ways to do it. Anyone can go to a credit union or a bank and start an IRA. A bank may have a minimum deposit, but my credit union does not. An amount smaller than $1000 is put in a passbook account until you would have enough to get a CD, then the CD can be added to.
> 
> ...


Get everyone into MYRA, everyone's money is taken out to"pay our debts", under the guise of "it's the right thing to do" the stock market implodes then they pull the rug out from under the dollar...

Currency Reset...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TuffIvy said:


> Get everyone into MYRA, everyone's money is taken out to"pay our debts", under the guise of "it's the right thing to do" the stock market implodes then they pull the rug out from under the dollar...
> 
> Currency Reset...


Top Down,Bottom Up, Inside Out=another fundamental Change. They lie


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

State election caucuses were held here last night. Guess which party's caucus ended in a brawl and the police had to be called to break up the fight?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Top Down,Bottom Up, Inside Out=another fundamental Change. They lie


Love your pictures--glad others enjoy them as much as I do! Thank you, hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Obo did have "white" friends!


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Obo did have "white" friends!


Friends with benefits?

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658522447497073 Animals.


Cute animals!


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

galinipper said:


> Top Down,Bottom Up, Inside Out=another fundamental Change. They lie


Yup Cloward and Piven's road to serfdom.

"Some men arent looking for anything logical like money, they cant be bought, bullied, reasoned,or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn.The Joker"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

TuffIvy said:


> Get everyone into MYRA, everyone's money is taken out to"pay our debts", under the guise of "it's the right thing to do" the stock market implodes then they pull the rug out from under the dollar...
> 
> Currency Reset...


Currency has already been reset, down graded. dollars printed by this government not worth the paper printed on. But then the left complains that is all the right cares about. Guess what they will be complianing more than us as soon as it happens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cute animals!


Ah Jayne kitty has a home I see. Must be that someone loves him, could it be you?

Sorry about all the snow you are getting we had less then a 1/4 inch. But cold coming agin. Farmers Al. said cold spring too. Hope they are wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> State election caucuses were held here last night. Guess which party's caucus ended in a brawl and the police had to be called to break up the fight?


I know I know. The left, who else wold need or want a good fight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> State election caucuses were held here last night. Guess which party's caucus ended in a brawl and the police had to be called to break up the fight?


Oh my!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> State election caucuses were held here last night. Guess which party's caucus ended in a brawl and the police had to be called to break up the fight?


Funny on one hand and sad on the other. It's not your Mother's caucus anymore. I do wish it would make the national news, but probably won't.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Wendy, Sounds like it went from bad to worse for you and your family.Glad things are back to normal and hope this winter ends fast for your area. It has not been kind to you and so many. glad you got the pneumonia under control and didn't need a hospital stay and breathing treatments, but still so sorry for all you endured during these weeks. Hey WELCOME back, happy to hear from you and happy knitting. You were missed


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TuffIvy said:


> Friends with benefits?
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


Truth is welcome here, it's required so we don't forget.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


I'm glad you are returning back to health. What a terrible 3 weeks you have had. We missed you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Cute animals!


Miss Molly is so sweet looking, thanks for the pics jane. The snow looks like it's closing in on you too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

TuffIvy said:


> Get everyone into MYRA, everyone's money is taken out to"pay our debts", under the guise of "it's the right thing to do" the stock market implodes then they pull the rug out from under the dollar...
> 
> Currency Reset...


 :thumbup: Checkmate! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks nippy 
I`ve got the pioneer spirit down perfectly. I`m so grateful for the snow to provide us with water and that the electricity stayed on.
I got two chest type coolers and used them for my laundry. I put them in the bathtub and used the underside of the plastic ribbed cooler as a washboard. Then I dumped the dirty water in the toilet to flush. By the time I had washed the clothes, 4 more pots of snow had melted on the stove to rinse the clothes. I then used the 'empty and spin' feature on the washing machine as I don`t think I had the energy to wring out the water by hand. My dryer was used quite a bit too.
I didn`t have time to knit scarves, so I found some large pieces of flannel fabric in my stash bin to sew new scarves for me and hubby.The weather was so cold we wore them indoors.
I`m sure in the summertime we will laugh about it. I won`t take being warm for granted again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Currency has already been reset, down graded. dollars printed by this government not worth the paper printed on. But then the left complains that is all the right cares about. Guess what they will be complianing more than us as soon as it happens.


Welcome back, Yarnie. We love your insight and wise input on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad to hear from Yarnie and Wendy. We miss you. I was distracted for awhile too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks nippy
> I`ve got the pioneer spirit down perfectly. I`m so grateful for the snow to provide us with water and that the electricity stayed on.
> I got two chest type coolers and used them for my laundry. I put them in the bathtub and used the underside of the plastic ribbed cooler as a washboard. Then I dumped the dirty water in the toilet to flush. By the time I had washed the clothes, 4 more pots of snow had melted on the stove to rinse the clothes. I then used the 'empty and spin' feature on the washing machine as I don`t think I had the energy to wring out the water by hand. My dryer was used quite a bit too.
> I didn`t have time to knit scarves, so I found some large pieces of flannel fabric in my stash bin to sew new scarves for me and hubby.The weather was so cold we wore them indoors.
> I`m sure in the summertime we will laugh about it. I won`t take being warm for granted again.


Wow. Talk about pioneer spirit! I'm impressed by your ingenuity. I'm glad that everything is back to functioning for you and especially for the heat!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Currency has already been reset, down graded. dollars printed by this government not worth the paper printed on. But then the left complains that is all the right cares about. Guess what they will be complianing more than us as soon as it happens.


I do care about money, My Own. If I didn't someone elses money would have to take care of me, and Mr. and Mrs. Someone Else is already being used, abused, ripped-off, stronge armed, lied to and pushed around. Even left leaning economists are finally admitting that it isn't going to end well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


Welcome back Wendy. We missed you. Hope you're back to your regular routine. Elevation makes such a huge difference in weather. You're in a different climate zone when you're higher up. Bet it's nice up there in the summer though!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. It feels good to be back to normal...whatever normal is. 
Next month is spring.....hooray!!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Funny on one hand and sad on the other. It's not your Mother's caucus anymore. I do wish it would make the national news, but probably won't.


It's not your 'Father's' party anymore, either! :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yarny, glad your on the mend and glad to see your smiling words again. 
Wendy,Your last post is so interesting. You would put any prepper to shame. congrats!!!

Talk later, work to do


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks nippy
> I`ve got the pioneer spirit down perfectly. I`m so grateful for the snow to provide us with water and that the electricity stayed on.
> I got two chest type coolers and used them for my laundry. I put them in the bathtub and used the underside of the plastic ribbed cooler as a washboard. Then I dumped the dirty water in the toilet to flush. By the time I had washed the clothes, 4 more pots of snow had melted on the stove to rinse the clothes. I then used the 'empty and spin' feature on the washing machine as I don`t think I had the energy to wring out the water by hand. My dryer was used quite a bit too.
> I didn`t have time to knit scarves, so I found some large pieces of flannel fabric in my stash bin to sew new scarves for me and hubby.The weather was so cold we wore them indoors.
> I`m sure in the summertime we will laugh about it. I won`t take being warm for granted again.


You truly became like a pioneer when doing the laundry and using snow for water. Amazing! You have given me an idea for using the underside of the top of the large cooler we have. If needed, it can be useful for other things! 
It was backbreaking work. The pioneers paved the way so that we may have it easier. Wonder what they would think of some of us today. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I do care about money, My Own. If I didn't someone elses money would have to take care of me, and Mr. and Mrs. Someone Else is already being used, abused, ripped-off, stronge armed, lied to and pushed around. Even left leaning economists are finally admitting that it isn't going to end well.


Spot On! Galli! as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


The important things are that you are recovering and that you have water and are knitting again. We love novels, especially the ones with happy endings. Glad to hear you are better and take care of yourself.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you soley. And talking of novels - you reminded me to charge up my Kindle....it was getting low. Thanks for the reminder!!
Yeah I`m recovering nicely thanks. To celebrate my newly restored health I`m making sweet`n'sour pork and fried rice for dinner tonight. Its been ages since I made some. Hubby bought some boneless pork chops on sale last week. What better time to use them. I`ve already boiled some rice. And there`s ice cream for dessert, Hubby and sons fave butter pecan, and my fave mint choc chip. Although I prefer my ice cream in a cone.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You truly became like a pioneer when doing the laundry and using snow for water. Amazing! You have given me an idea for using the underside of the top of the large cooler we have. If needed, it can be useful for other things!
> It was backbreaking work. The pioneers paved the way so that we may have it easier. Wonder what they would think of some of us today. :?


Perfectly put Jokim. I`m sure our Founding Fathers were looking down on me and smiling with approval. It`s amazing how we adapt to doing without things.
I was reading a story a while back about real pioneers heading out on the Oregon Trail. They endured so much to start a new life. At least we had the luxury of electricity and heat - they had nothing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Perfectly put Jokim. I`m sure our Founding Fathers were looking down on me and smiling with approval. It`s amazing how we adapt to doing without things.
> I was reading a story a while back about real pioneers heading out on the Oregon Trail. They endured so much to start a new life. At least we had the luxury of electricity and heat - they had nothing.


So true... We are a nation of pioneers that has been hijacked!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


Wow, Wendy, so sorry about all your problems. Sending god's prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Miss Molly is so sweet looking, thanks for the pics jane. The snow looks like it's closing in on you too.


Wow, a lovely house out in the country. Beautiful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Jayne kitty has a home I see. Must be that someone loves him, could it be you?
> 
> Sorry about all the snow you are getting we had less then a 1/4 inch. But cold coming agin. Farmers Al. said cold spring too. Hope they are wrong.


How are you feeling? Heard you had a "bug" of some sort. You take care. Yes, Miss Molly is very loving kitty & well mannered!

I opened the door this AM but when Molly stepped out in the snow, she picked up one foot licked it then licked the other foot then backed inside! She is too cute! She is an inside kitty as there are coyotes around our house.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Has everyone noticed we are on page 205?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful snow scenes. The pioneer in me was looking at the snow and wondering how many pots of snow would make a load dishes to wash lol. I can enjoy looking at snow scenes now and not worry about going outside in it.
I just wish there was a way we could send all our ploughed snow in refrigerated trucks and dump it all in water parched Californian lakes. They are really hurting there with the drought. And it goes from one extreme to the other where we have had heavy snows and floods this past month just in WV. NY, NJ and NH are getting bad weather too.
Global warming my butt Al Gore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is too cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Miss Molly is so sweet looking, thanks for the pics jane. The snow looks like it's closing in on you too.


Beatiful! Dh and sons would go wild over the turkeys. We have a few outback but they are shy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Beautiful snow scenes. The pioneer in me was looking at the snow and wondering how many pots of snow would make a load dishes to wash lol. I can enjoy looking at snow scenes now and not worry about going outside in it.
> I just wish there was a way we could send all our ploughed snow in refrigerated trucks and dump it all in water parched Californian lakes. They are really hurting there with the drought. And it goes from one extreme to the other where we have had heavy snows and floods this past month just in WV. NY, NJ and NH are getting bad weather too.
> Global warming my butt Al Gore.


Global warming has hit Ar. too. We had ice yesterday but NW Ar. has been snowed in for over a week. My gs's will go to school thru June now. More on the way this weekend. But we knew Al Gore a liar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What do y'all think?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=505364219554004&set=vb.100002412927023&type=2&theater I think it has become true.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do y'all think?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=505364219554004&set=vb.100002412927023&type=2&theater I think it has become true.


It didn't show anything other than the warning was in 1965 and that it's come true. What's come true?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Try again Thumper it worked for me. Here is a dem seeing the light .http://www.tpnn.com/2014/02/04/democrat-kirsten-powers-why-doesnt-obama-tell-the-truth-about-benghazi/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here it is again Thumper.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSC21kRGseM


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Beautiful snow scenes. The pioneer in me was looking at the snow and wondering how many pots of snow would make a load dishes to wash lol. I can enjoy looking at snow scenes now and not worry about going outside in it.
> I just wish there was a way we could send all our ploughed snow in refrigerated trucks and dump it all in water parched Californian lakes. They are really hurting there with the drought. And it goes from one extreme to the other where we have had heavy snows and floods this past month just in WV. NY, NJ and NH are getting bad weather too.
> Global warming my butt Al Gore.


Moisture equality! ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

THE RIGHTER Village NEWS 

Can you hear me take off the hat ear muffs and hood now can you hear me.

All the nosy news you can ever want to waste time is here.

Letters to the Editor(thats me get over it)

why because I said so get your own post. No one cares if there is more hot air coming from the left. We like it right here. 

I saw that too, nothing like a full moon to see all the moon that is if the moon was full.

What what hey I have a Right to post news,I know of one person who ask for it. Best be careful you seem to be asking for it too.

Now on to events in the Village. The annual Valentines dinner dance will be held at the senior center. Stretchie pants required. 
Everyone is to bring a dish to pass. Before I forget It has been ask to pass this along to our dear Kilowatts Gracious Pretty leave the light effects at home. Also KGP when told to bring a dish to pass last year you brought a few to many dishes. They were suppose to have food on them. It was not take out as to filling every plate you brought don't ya know.
As there has been an over supply of recipes of late am sure all can pick one you do love to do Please We really don't need to taste everything you make that is why the stretchy pants.

Were Can Knots is bring her crock of Pot filled with who knows what the women has gone over board with it, sure hubby will be glad to have a different meal other than crock of pot meal. 
As to dance no band just the usual We Bees tea of the season Love that tea tooting wino not me thats what she calls it not me. After a couple of cups some of you seem to have a song to sing and a dance to fling. 

Head of Senior center Thum er hummms ask that you ladies make an effort to clean up the place. Last year the rolling on the floor and throwing food as to food fight as to who thought they brought the best dish was enough to scare even a Left over away. Wait wait nay not going there.

Thum er humms ask no more hoo ahhhs at the Twins please learn a different word. She is afraid that their first words will be hooo from gs ahhs from gd. 

Jay ner way has now become the official chief of police why not she is the only one who is full of pop. Found her old 45 pop gun and her double shot pop rifle. Don't pop up on her or learn how to duck and cover.

Loo of Luc is on a sailing trip cast removed so party hardy lady of loo.

R U Knots has left the car repair shop to Bump her kins hubby. What a mess that is. Hubby even feels the need to wax the tires what a slide ride that is.

R U Knots has open a Flower and Gift Emporium(here we go again). No No No you can not now change your shopppppe to Emporium It hard enough spelling words with out Em por i um to post. She carrys a fine assortment of weeds oh I meant seeds. 
Also Jay her way return bike to Flower shop. Dig out the mopped or else will turn you in to the oh that right your the chief. Just bring it back.

Love To laugh has been busy spinning now that wheels are back she did mention she is getting a bit dizzy. She may want to try sitting down.

Joe your moma mayor of this fine Right Village wants everyone to stop complain about sidewalks being icey. Get over it. KGP can't not be expected to go around removing ice when it colder than a weller diggers po tu ie. Don't ask me what it means I heard it all my life. Any way I got side track as if that is something new. J Y M ask you to use your sleds or put on ice skates to get up and down the sidewalks.

Peachy and Creamy have hung up their ice cream ways and taken over the Pizza Parlor. They really know how to throw the dough around and I do mean round. They have added their new pizza it called the peachy creamy ice cream pizza. Isn't that just Peachy what we all need is something cold. What will they be making in the summer Hotie tottles.

Gil er galler has open the bank. If you need a loan she ask that you bring your owen money so she can lend it to you. She is into if you need it bring the bucks in. If not the bucks stops there. Tight of wodd that one.

Jo kans has the food store Em por i u um here we go again.
Foods to fill the tummy just what we all need . But does carry a nice supply of Beans at least that is what I heard if you catch my drift. Do say it I mean it I do not drift, it not funny stop laughing.

Crazy Knuts is back from her vaction wow 50 years of vactions . Lucky you , I haven't been out of the house in 50 years. Been to busy posting this poster I am a regular poster gal. Chuckle now you can laugh. It is to funny.

To be continued


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tuffy O vy has been put in charge of the band here in the village sure knows how to blow her whistle. Ask that everyone show up for band practice next week with their whistles. Seems some of you think you can whistle with out your whistles. Not going to happen.

Yarn of the year sale at wets Clowns Ka nuts Knitting and Fish shop. If you can find the yarn you can have it at half price. She really did a good job of hiding it last year. Only Crazy knots found two yarns. Used it for outfit for new grands on the way.

Bump her Kins will be having a Rock and Roll exercise class starting next week. Bring your rockers put wheels on them and we will watch to see who can roll . Should be good exercise for all.

Well I hope the photo ops will be photo's on here if not well get your own ops and photo.

I am going now on to better things, like knitting or maybe just sitting and laughing myself to myself I enjoy myself what would I do with out myself. 
No I do not want letters to tell me about what I can do with myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies for all your kind thoughts and prayers. It's nice to know such lovely and kind people in this world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

For you Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658522447497073 Animals.


Thanks CB; I thought the dog and cat at the piano and the dog pedalling the bike were great


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So interesting! I have never seen a cat stand straight up on its hind legs, but lately I've seen several videos of it. Has anyone ever seen that? It looks amazing to me!


Our cats will stand do that Bonnie, usually if they're on the outside looking into the house. Racoons stand on their back legs too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Cute animals!


Miss Molly looks pretty comfy in her chair Jane. SIL gave us a fridge magnet that says "if you want the best seat in the house, you'll have to move the cat"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Currency has already been reset, down graded. dollars printed by this government not worth the paper printed on. But then the left complains that is all the right cares about. Guess what they will be complianing more than us as soon as it happens.


Glad to see you back Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


So sorry you weren't well Wendy and had so many problems because of the cold weather. Hope you can take a nice hot bath now that you've got your water is running again. We missed you, nice to see you back. Would love to see the baby blanket when you're done


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

You're in your fine, great form, as usual, Yarnie. And, you don't miss anything! Thank you for the updating news flash! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do y'all think?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=505364219554004&set=vb.100002412927023&type=2&theater I think it has become true.


I used to listen to Paul Harvey on the radio when I commuted into work. He had a lot of common sense and a clear vision - and you're right, many things turned out as he said. I especially liked his "rest of the story" series.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks ladies for all your kind thoughts and prayers. It's nice to know such lovely and kind people in this world.


Yarnie, Yarnie Yarnie what would we do with out our Righter Villager report? You must be feeling better. LOL KPG is not the only one lighting up our lives. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB; I thought the dog and cat at the piano and the dog pedalling the bike were great


It was so funny. My favorite was the dog riding the bike. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to listen to Paul Harvey on the radio when I commuted into work. He had a lot of common sense and a clear vision - and you're right, many things turned out as he said. I especially liked his "rest of the story" series.


He had so much wisdom but sad it has came to past .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another funny. Glad it is not me anymore.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153861631520495&set=a.10150155381375495.409753.131453230494&type=1&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to listen to Paul Harvey on the radio when I commuted into work. He had a lot of common sense and a clear vision - and you're right, many things turned out as he said. I especially liked his "rest of the story" series.


I still miss Paul Harvey and very often go to YouTube and listen to some of his broadcasts. This one from 1965 s is chilling listening to it 49 years later. It`s like he was foretelling the future.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie, Yarnie Yarnie what would we do with out our Righter Villager report? You must be feeling better. LOL KPG is not the only one lighting up our lives. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: photos to follow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Righter's Village News -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Righter's Village Food & Entertainment Supplement


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


Oh Wee Bee sorry what you had to go through. What an adventure, not. Hope the antibiotics did their job and you are feeling better. Novel what novel? want to join the Righter News as a reporter you and Bon and I sure know how to post what is happening in our lives. Nothing wrong with that. I loved your post and Bon's too. Don't stop, life is interesting and sharing our times is what make us interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did you ever think in your lifetime you would be witness to the leader of this great country be such a whiny, pouty, girly worm. It's can't possibly end well.


You do know he is a Left handed person explains everything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Village Food & Entertainment Supplement


As usual our Photographer did such a wonderful and really funny Job. I love it to funny you even found the pizza. Can never say we are off our Rockers can they. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy how sweet lucky Baby.

KGP you are litening up I see, sparks are flying right and LEFt. Such fun, just keep annoying them, keeps them on their wicked way. They do need something to talk about, otherwise life becomes to dull.

Paul Harvey was before his times and saw where this country was going even back then. 

Hope the scarf is going better CB. Hard to switch from Knitting to crochet but know you can do it. On my 6th 1898 cap hubby wants a camouflage one don't ask. Also DIL's father wants a red one Badgers don't ya know.

All I want to do is knit slouch hat, and sweater and vest and scarf and ect and ect. Here we go again over work and under paid. Oh but wait mini is goiong up to ten dollar so I can survive . Wonder how that will work.

Where is R U Knitting too ??? Please report in. 

Really KGP Lighten up will you? 

Whistle while you work. Do you know know that we have the Weiner mobile in Madison O Meyer is from Madison. They train the people here for the mobile and there are two of them.(Mobile I mean) How's that for a Lib. capitol city, guess it says it all.

Joey Know you are being over work and under paid. Mini going up if Left has its way. Just think you will be able to live???

Know what I found out Was making Chicken wild rice Casserole and didn't have enough sour cream, but did have some French Onion dip. Yes use it and really added flavor to it was so good Hubby had two bowls full. Getting like KGP in away trying new things. 

O.k hope have not remembered oh I mean forgotten anything. Bacon in the oven as was taught on here. So must get rest going. Not having that it's for Hubby wants it crispy so will burn it.  :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know he is a Left handed person explains everything.


What does that explain? My DH and all my boys are left handed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> What does that explain? My DH and all my boys are left handed.


But they use their brains My brother is a lefty too. Difference is he doesn't use the side he was suppose to in the brain department. :roll:

Sorry didn't mean all left people are Left they usual are Right.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But they use their brains My brother is a lefty too. Difference is he doesn't use the side he was suppose to in the brain department. :roll:
> 
> Sorry didn't mean all left people are Left they usual are Right.


I kinda figured that but thought I'd ask just to make sure. ;-)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, love all those pictures, but again I thought my picture was well hidden on the net! Hugs!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you for this Jane. I`m not surprised Manchin and Rockefeller (WV) are on the list. They hate the military until election time. I`m so glad Rockefeller is retiring this year. I hope a Republican takes his place.
McCain being on the list is a huge slap in the face. What a traitorous old fool he is.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for this Jane. I`m not surprised Manchin and Rockefeller (WV) are on the list. They hate the military until election time. I`m so glad Rockefeller is retiring this year. I hope a Republican takes his place.
> McCain being on the list is a huge slap in the face. What a traitorous old fool he is.


McCain has always been a RINO. It also came as no surprise to me that Frankin, one of our Minnesota Senators, also voted for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Village News -


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Village Food & Entertainment Supplement


Oh those are so perfect. All of the them. Can't wait until the party!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> An update, as I have had little time to read and write. Glad to see Yarnie is back with the Righter News. I finally went to the doctor yesterday. I have "golfers elbow," it is "tennis elbow" on the other side of the arm. I have a wrap that is to put pressure on the spot on the arm.
> 
> I think I told you I sent diaper flannel, with a friend's brother, to the Philippines. It was used for blankets after the tsunami, it was just what they needed at the time. He is returning in April to live permanently. He will be taking a shipping container of supplies. I have more flannel, and maybe other cottons for him to take. I guess this is the reason I have been collecting for 40 years.
> 
> Back to work.


That is terrible about your arm. How long before you can knit? 
I told you , you are a blessing and God has used you in your giving. Glad to know you Sis!
Now prayers for Joeys arm to heal in Jesus Name. Thank You Lord for her healing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

SO sorry to hear about your arm Joey. It must be so frustrating that you can`t knit.
My love and healing prayers are winging their way to you from WV. &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> West Coast Kitty, love all those pictures, but again I thought my picture was well hidden on the net! Hugs!


I am surprised at Mc Cain. Shame on him! :thumbdown: Not surprised at Pryor. Ugh!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

All the RINOs who voted to cut the military pension should be drummed out of the Senate, 'tout suite'!

Shame :thumbdown: :evil: shame! :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible about your arm. How long before you can knit?
> I told you , you are a blessing and God has used you in your giving. Glad to know you Sis!
> Now prayers for Joeys arm to heal in Jesus Name. Thank You Lord for her healing.


Amen! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those of you snowed in.http://ow.ly/i/4vWG6


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Joey, so sorry to hear about your elbow injury. It is frustrating, isn't it, to not be as strong as we once were and to suffer from pains that we can't even remember causing. My FIL, now deceased, used to say, "Old age us not for sissies." I just didn't think it would sneak up on me so quickly. I'd be so frustrated if I couldn't knit. You are such a busy active person that you will find it especially frustrating. Maybe you can get more reading done? Take it easy, and it will heal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joey, wishing you God's speed in your recovery.

Yarnie, glad you are back reporting the news!

This is for all of you who entertain!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a fantastic photo. How ingenious that is


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those of you snowed in.http://ow.ly/i/4vWG6


No two snowflakes are the same just as no two people are the same, even if they are identical twins. God is great!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Joey, wishing you God's speed in your recovery.
> 
> Yarnie, glad you are back reporting the news!
> 
> This is for all of you who entertain!


How clever, Janie. I would have to put up a separate table to do the palm tree! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Freedom of Speech is being fought for by members of the Tea Party in front of a Congressional Committee. Sad and shocking, at the same time, to see how much of our freedom as US citizens, guaranteed us under the Constitution, we are about to lose!  :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I baked DH a chocolate cake, but ran out of energy to make frosting so took a bag of peanut butter chips sat down in a chair & put them on top of the cake. As you can tell--he loves it!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I baked DH a chocolate cake, but ran out of energy to make frosting so took a bag of peanut butter chips sat down in a chair & put them on top of the cake. As you can tell--he loves it!


Reminds me of my DH. Food is half gone by the time I place it on the table! :thumbup: :XD: :wink: 
Looks delicious, Janie! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I kinda figured that but thought I'd ask just to make sure. ;-)


Which cutie is that?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have always heard that people who are left handed & near sighted are very smart!

I'm right handed & far sighted so what does that make me?

What are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KGP this is for your with your beautiful hair!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is funny!http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236359-1.html#4779602


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have always heard that people who are left handed & near sighted are very smart!
> 
> I'm right handed & far sighted so what does that make me?
> 
> What are you?


march 2. Oh ! :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL I`m Maniacal B*tcyboo

I`ve been called worse


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed I`ll finish the baby afghan tomorrow. But I don`t know whether to make a lace border for it or not.
Opinions please. Should I or shouldn`t I? I have time


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Which cutie is that?


That's Cole caught in one of his rare moments. Thanks, I agree that he is a cutie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jane....that cake looks excellent. Is there no end to your talents? I`m thinking of doing the same with a cake, but using butterscotch choc chips instead. Thanks for the idea &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I baked DH a chocolate cake, but ran out of energy to make frosting so took a bag of peanut butter chips sat down in a chair & put them on top of the cake. As you can tell--he loves it!


and you didn't save me one how could you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have invited Sometimesknitter to join us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have always heard that people who are left handed & near sighted are very smart!
> 
> I'm right handed & far sighted so what does that make me?
> 
> What are you?


disgruntled #6 that about it for today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's Cole caught in one of his rare moments. Thanks, I agree that he is a cutie!


Oh I love his smile .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP today the wicked witches of the fire burning mouths think they have won with their name calling at you. But they have not. There are how many members on KP and you do know that more read those words they post. 

It show them as a bunch of grade school bullies. I know you better then they will ever know. Head up lady you have beautiful hair but more importantly you have a beautiful soul. God Bless you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy and Bumpkins and WCK they will not listen it may because The door has been closed to them. He said he will only give so much before the door is closed. I do not wish this for them. But from what they have posted time and time again. I do wonder if Christ hasn't shut the door and left them to their own will.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy and Bumpkins and WCK they will not listen it may because The door has been closed to them. He said he will only give so much before the door is closed. I do not wish this for them. But from what they have posted time and time again. I do wonder if Christ hasn't shut the door and left them to their own will.


I know but can't help but try . It is just in me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know but can't help but try . It is just in me.


I know but it has gotten to the time where they do not listen only attack. Let him meaning Jesus do as he will. You have all used reason and told the truth they have a choice and slammed the door.

Just pray for them is about all I can think of to do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Wee Bee sorry what you had to go through. What an adventure, not. Hope the antibiotics did their job and you are feeling better. Novel what novel? want to join the Righter News as a reporter you and Bon and I sure know how to post what is happening in our lives. Nothing wrong with that. I loved your post and Bon's too. Don't stop, life is interesting and sharing our times is what make us interesting.


 :thumbup: Righters Village lucky to have so many caring and talented citizens


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Righters Village lucky to have so many caring and talented citizens


yes we are very blessed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK you asked me earlier how my scarf was coming. I have one more row . It was very easy but the pattern mixed me up at first. Seems like I had not forgotten crochet.
What are you working on?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to ask you to pray for Karverr please. He and his family are going through the valley in life right now and really need to be lifted up in prayer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> An update, as I have had little time to read and write. Glad to see Yarnie is back with the Righter News. I finally went to the doctor yesterday. I have "golfers elbow," it is "tennis elbow" on the other side of the arm. I have a wrap that is to put pressure on the spot on the arm.
> 
> I think I told you I sent diaper flannel, with a friend's brother, to the Philippines. It was used for blankets after the tsunami, it was just what they needed at the time. He is returning in April to live permanently. He will be taking a shipping container of supplies. I have more flannel, and maybe other cottons for him to take. I guess this is the reason I have been collecting for 40 years.
> 
> Back to work.


So sorry about your arm Joey; hope the wrap helps to take the pain away. Stay safe on your icy roads.

Wonderful news that your flannel was able to provide comfort in the Philipines. Between Africa and Asia, your gifts have made so many warmer and more comfortable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy and Bumpkins and WCK they will not listen it may because The door has been closed to them. He said he will only give so much before the door is closed. I do not wish this for them. But from what they have posted time and time again. I do wonder if Christ hasn't shut the door and left them to their own will.


I read the Women site late last night and was so shocked and upset at what they were writing about the premature baby that died. I spent most of last night thinking about our little niece (Jessica) who only lived for 6 days in NICU but had such a powerful impact during that short life. She taught us so much and she will always be our little angel!

I posted about her this morning but haven't decided if I'll go back to that site - there is so much ugliness there. My SIL is one of the most caring people I know - she would find excuses for their attitude, but I don't know if I can. My SIL brought her 2 older boys to the hospital to visit their sister before she died and to say goodbye to her after she died.

It was the right thing to do for their family - even though the boys were young, they remember their sister as a real person. They also understood what happened to her and why their Mom and Dad were so sad. They weren't shut out and didn't have to fear the unknown.

I don't know anything about the Santorums, but it's just totally wrong to take a family's grief and make it so ugly - and then call it child abuse so it becomes ugly for every other family that went through the same thing


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read the Women site late last night and was so shocked and upset at what they were writing about the premature baby that died. I spent most of last night thinking about our little niece (Jessica) who only lived for 6 days in NICU but had such a powerful impact during that short life. She taught us so much and she will always be our little angel!
> 
> I posted about her this morning but haven't decided if I'll go back to that site - there is so much ugliness there. My SIL is one of the most caring people I know - she would find excuses for their attitude, but I don't know if I can. My SIL brought her 2 older boys to the hospital to visit their sister before she died and to say goodbye to her after she died.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the hurt over your little niece Jessica. That must have hurt to read all of those nasty remarks. They make everything ugly and nasty. So sows then comes the reaping for them.
They are making fun of someone speaking in tongues now. I feel sorry for them . They are blaspheming the Holy Spirit now. No good can come out that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> West Coast Kitty, love all those pictures, but again I thought my picture was well hidden on the net! Hugs!


Can't hide in the Righter's Village, Jane. Ace reporter and editor, Yarnie, is just too good!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How have you been Kitty, hope not to busy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Joey, wishing you God's speed in your recovery.
> 
> Yarnie, glad you are back reporting the news!
> 
> This is for all of you who entertain!


someone was sure creative with their cutlery, thanks for posting Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I baked DH a chocolate cake, but ran out of energy to make frosting so took a bag of peanut butter chips sat down in a chair & put them on top of the cake. As you can tell--he loves it!


looks yummy Jane; can see why DH would be munching away


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Reminds me of my DH. Food is half gone by the time I place it on the table! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:
> Looks delicious, Janie! :thumbup:


 :lol: was your DH a farmboy? When I first met my DH, he would be finished his meal before I was even half done. He always said that with a large family and the rush to get back out for chores, that if you didn't eat quickly enough, you would go hungry. Over the years, he does chew more slowly now :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I have always heard that people who are left handed & near sighted are very smart!
> 
> I'm right handed & far sighted so what does that make me?
> 
> What are you?


 :shock: :shock: Fighting Mad BitchyBoo ??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny!http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236359-1.html#4779602


Good for George, the more colourful, the better!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :shock: Fighting Mad BitchyBoo ??


That's got to be wrong. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Fingers crossed I`ll finish the baby afghan tomorrow. But I don`t know whether to make a lace border for it or not.
> Opinions please. Should I or shouldn`t I? I have time


 :thumbup: nice feeling to be just about done! What type of pattern is the body of the afghan done in?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> That's Cole caught in one of his rare moments. Thanks, I agree that he is a cutie!


That's a really sweet smile Thumper!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know but it has gotten to the time where they do not listen only attack. Let him meaning Jesus do as he will. You have all used reason and told the truth they have a choice and slammed the door.
> 
> Just pray for them is about all I can think of to do.


So much hate and anger; seems that it's more important for them to strike out at someone they hate - no matter who else gets caught in the crossfire. They accuse others of hypocrisy, but they are the biggest hypocrites of all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK you asked me earlier how my scarf was coming. I have one more row . It was very easy but the pattern mixed me up at first. Seems like I had not forgotten crochet.
> What are you working on?


Wow that worked up fast CB. Hope you post a pic when you're done. I'm working on a scarf at the store and hand warmers for DH at home (he puts cold hands on the back of my neck after working at the computer and his hands are freezing!!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow that worked up fast CB. Hope you post a pic when you're done. I'm working on a scarf at the store and hand warmers for DH at home (he puts cold hands on the back of my neck after working at the computer and his hands are freezing!!)


I just finished. It was a quick project. 
I need to put the button on. Will get dh to post a pic tomorrow. Maybe I am a better crocheter than knitter. 
I know it does get cold on the computer. I made me some for the computer but gave them to my mail carrier for Christmas. She is such a sweetie. She brings the packages to the door for us. She knows that Dh is handicapped so she brings or honks for me when I am in the yard.
Funny my sister still hasn't gotten her boot toppers. They said after 3 trips to PO that they had been sent back to my house. Thinking they are just saying that because they know they have lost them. Good thing I used my stash yarn and it didn't take me long or I would be mad!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Freedom of Speech is being fought for by members of the Tea Party in front of a Congressional Committee. Sad and shocking, at the same time, to see how much of our freedom as US citizens, guaranteed us under the Constitution, we are about to lose!  :thumbdown:


I take solace in the thought it won 't be for long. Anything BO puts in place will be wiped out by the new broom's pen in minutes. He will have no legacy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I take solace in the thought it won 't be for long. Anything BO puts in place will be wiped out by. The new broom's pen in minutes. He will have no legacy.


OOps sorry! Wrong thread!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So much hate and anger; seems that it's more important for them to strike out at someone they hate - no matter who else gets caught in the crossfire. They accuse others of hypocrisy, but they are the biggest hypocrites of all!


They are such sad, sorry people. They are full of pride and anger. What a way to live.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOps sorry! Wrong thread!


Absolutely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How have you been Kitty, hope not to busy.


I'm good Yarnie, thanks for asking. Busy is good, keeps me out of mischief!

Glad you're back Yarnie, missed you. Sounds like you've been busy with the family lining up for one of your hats. How's your Dad doing?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Absolutely.


Whether or not you like it, I do have some friends in here.
Such bad manners! I apologized and reposted my quote in the proper thread. Lighten up, KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just finished. It was a quick project.
> I need to put the button on. Will get dh to post a pic tomorrow. Maybe I am a better crocheter than knitter.
> I know it does get cold on the computer. I made me some for the computer but gave them to my mail carrier for Christmas. She is such a sweetie. She brings the packages to the door for us. She knows that Dh is handicapped so she brings or honks for me when I am in the yard.
> Funny my sister still hasn't gotten her boot toppers. They said after 3 trips to PO that they had been sent back to my house. Thinking they are just saying that because they know they have lost them. Good thing I used my stash yarn and it didn't take me long or I would be mad!


I'd be mad anyway - after 6 weeks they send them back to you, that doesn't sound right?? Hopefully they make it back to you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: nice feeling to be just about done! What type of pattern is the body of the afghan done in?


It`s a blue and white alternate zig zag. I didn`t do a border on it, that`s why I was wondering whether I should do a lace edging in blue


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whether or not you like it, I do have some friends in here.
> Such bad manners! I apologized and reposted my quote in the proper thread. Lighten up, KC.


Absolutely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a blue and white alternate zig zag. I didn`t do a border on it, that`s why I was wondering whether I should do a lace edging in blue


If it is zig zag I wouldn't think it would need an edging.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whether or not you like it, I do have some friends in here.
> Such bad manners! I apologized and reposted my quote in the proper thread. Lighten up, KC.


You are the most unlikable person and say mean and nasty things to anyone you want. You need not tell anyone else how to behave.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty says she has friends here. Please let me know by PM if you are her friend. I can't believe any of the ladies I know on this thread find her friend material. Perhaps I am wrong?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a blue and white alternate zig zag. I didn`t do a border on it, that`s why I was wondering whether I should do a lace edging in blue


I don't think I'd put a border on a zig zag - they usually look very nice as they are. Will we get a chance to see it before you give it away?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nice to see you here Sometimesaknitter


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks west coast kitty! I plan to stay a while! I like the way you guys think.....
Julia


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> State election caucuses were held here last night. Guess which party's caucus ended in a brawl and the police had to be called to break up the fight?


You cannot be serious, but I know you are as well as the party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Currency has already been reset, down graded. dollars printed by this government not worth the paper printed on. But then the left complains that is all the right cares about. Guess what they will be complianing more than us as soon as it happens.


I see one difference; most of them have no money and/or assets; so the degrading won't affect them as much as we (or at least I) might think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our snow is gone, our pipes have unfrozen, and we have water again....lots and lots of lovely hot water.
> It was the coldest January in 40+ years here in WV, and we had temperatures in -30 F with the wind chills. Yes that`s minus 30. We live so high up that the wind just cuts you like a knife. Even the water in the animals water dish froze in the kitchen.
> Because we had no water I had to go outside up to 3 times a day to gather enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove in my biggest pots so I could wash dishes, do laundry and flush the toiler. Doing this 3 times a day for nearly 3 weeks took a toll on my health and my cold turned into flu which turned into pneumonia. I just finished the last of the antibiotics today (500mg Cephalexin) I also had a kidney infection which made my back hurt so bad I couldn`t carry buckets of snow, so I got hubby and son to do it.
> So now I`m back knitting again. Hopefully I`ll finish the baby afghan by Valentines Day.
> Oops sorry...didn`t mean to make this post a novel.


Oh, WBee, you've had a rough go and still managed to make lemonade with your lemons. I'm proud of and impressed by your ingenuity!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I do care about money, My Own. If I didn't someone elses money would have to take care of me, and Mr. and Mrs. Someone Else is already being used, abused, ripped-off, stronge armed, lied to and pushed around. Even left leaning economists are finally admitting that it isn't going to end well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, a lovely house out in the country. Beautiful!


Ya, where all the wild turkeys hang out. Ooh, did I just call us/myself wild turkeys? Isn't that a darn good whiskey?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is too cute!


I love this dog being taught by the cat image, Janie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Global warming has hit Ar. too. But we knew Al Gore a liar.


 :thumbup: He's a Liberal and Democratic so we expected as much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> THE RIGHTER Village NEWS
> 
> Letters to the Editor(thats me get over it)
> 
> ...


Bravo - I love this news journalist.

I can only speak for myself, of course, but I won't be bringing or hanging any lights for the dance. I'm in the dark don't ya know. I'm definitely bringing some Taco Bell trays this year, however, to do "take out" since I'm a taker and not a giver.

I learn so much about myself from the LWNJs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BTW: Jokim.

That bowling ball really isn't a BB!

It is a long and rather funny story, but the ball is actually a handmade, artistic glass decoration that I bought to display in my BFF's new dining room hutch. (where I took that quickie pic)

If you read back a ways, the story is electrifying in so many ways! 

We all call it a BB because it is easier.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie, Yarnie Yarnie what would we do with out our Righter Villager report? You must be feeling better. LOL KPG is not the only one lighting up our lives. :XD:


Who has done it better than me? I demand to know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Village Food & Entertainment Supplement


WCK - all your photos you take for the Righter's Village News are perfection!

You always are in the *right* place at the *right* time!

Snap - click - print - post - repeat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> An update, as I have had little time to read and write. Glad to see Yarnie is back with the Righter News. I finally went to the doctor yesterday. I have "golfers elbow," it is "tennis elbow" on the other side of the arm. I have a wrap that is to put pressure on the spot on the arm.
> 
> I think I told you I sent diaper flannel, with a friend's brother, to the Philippines. It was used for blankets after the tsunami, it was just what they needed at the time. He is returning in April to live permanently. He will be taking a shipping container of supplies. I have more flannel, and maybe other cottons for him to take. I guess this is the reason I have been collecting for 40 years.
> 
> Back to work.


Sorry to hear this Joey - hopefully you'll heal quickly and get to where you can do things without pain.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Where is R U Knitting too ??? Please report in.


RU is on a self-imposed (week?) withdrawal retreat from all electronics/communications, etc. She is fine and wishes us all well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What does that explain? My DH and all my boys are left handed.


OMG - look at that baby face!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> McCain has always been a RINO. It also came as no surprise to me that Franken, one of our Minnesota Senators, also voted for it.


 :thumbup: Don't miss noticing Warren (D-MA) on the list that the Dems might want to run for the Presidency. You know, the faux-Cherokee and one who used her lawyer daughter to cover her butt so Warren could use taxpayer's money to send out Dem propaganda literature *illegally* in a legal taxpayer funded document mailing about voting registration laws.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Joey, wishing you God's speed in your recovery.
> 
> Yarnie, glad you are back reporting the news!
> 
> This is for all of you who entertain!


WOW! I love this palm tree, and I have the silverware (now ) to create one.

Thank you Jane - I'll be trying this.

BTW: I made your Rebel recipe and ate it on Pumpernickel Bread for dinner last night = delish!

I've used only the cc and Italian dressing before for a chip dip.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> KGP this is for your with your beautiful hair!


Ha! I'll get right on this. Amateurs . not going blond though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL I`m Maniacal B*tcyboo
> 
> I`ve been called worse












Oh, me, too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have invited Sometimesknitter to join us.


Yah! I hope she will.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP today the wicked witches of the fire burning mouths think they have won with their name calling at you. But they have not. There are how many members on KP and you do know that more read those words they post.
> 
> It show them as a bunch of grade school bullies. I know you better then they will ever know. Head up lady you have beautiful hair but more importantly you have a beautiful soul. God Bless you


Yarnie, I'm so deeply touched by your words. You and your words mean everything to me. Thank you.

What the LeftWingNutJobs (LWNJs) say to or about me falls on deaf ears (mine). Which in itself is very funny because I've been blessed with exceptional hearing; it's true! I have some good stories, but I digress ...

They (LWNJs) are worse than bullies. They are all adults, many with grown children and/or grandchildren. Can you imagine what kind of mentor/parent/counselor they are to the children in their lives? Those children are the abused and un-loved. Pray for the children, my friends, pray for the children because the adults (inappropriate word) do not know what they do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like to ask you to pray for Karverr please. He and his family are going through the valley in life right now and really need to be lifted up in prayer.


I read that thread and agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I read the Women site late last night and was so shocked and upset at what they were writing about the premature baby that died. I spent most of last night thinking about our little niece (Jessica) who only lived for 6 days in NICU but had such a powerful impact during that short life. She taught us so much and she will always be our little angel!
> 
> I posted about her this morning but haven't decided if I'll go back to that site - there is so much ugliness there. My SIL is one of the most caring people I know - she would find excuses for their attitude, but I don't know if I can. My SIL brought her 2 older boys to the hospital to visit their sister before she died and to say goodbye to her after she died.
> 
> ...


WCK: the person who wrote that horrific post is to be ignored. I cannot believe she makes up such things and writes such hatred towards another human being especially one who did nothing to her nor is she in any position to judge others.

According to her posts, her husband ran to seek asylum in the USA from his countrymen after he rebelled, enjoys the benefits and privileges of America, yet 20 years later is still not a USA citizen. Naturally, he married an American and together he and "it" produced a son. So pray for the son who has a mom who claims to work part time in her home (doubt it), who spends more time on KP than with her family and spends ALL her time on KP insulting others. Then remember the son has a father who ran for protection because he was a rebel against his own people.

PRAY for the son as he needs _someone_ and hope.

It posts hate, then tries to deflect with humor, refuses to apologize, than seeks pity.

I'll give it that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know anything about the Santorums, but it's just totally wrong to take a family's grief and make it so ugly - and then call it child abuse so it becomes ugly for every other family that went through the same thing


WCK: If you care to know a little about the Santorums (Rick - the husband ran for the Presidency of the USA), search my posts, as I wrote a long one from my memory about the death of his son.

Rick's wife, Karen, wrote a short book about the tragedy. The Santorums named their son after the angel, Gabriel, and the book is titled, _Letters to Gabriel_ I believe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> They are such sad, sorry people. They are full of pride and anger. What a way to live.


Agreed. Except they don't live, they simply exist.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Absolutely.


 :thumbup: Well, we've known all along "they" read our every word; perhaps something got through her skull that she read here.

We can hope, can't we?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You are the most unlikable person and say mean and nasty things to anyone you want. You need not tell anyone else how to behave.


A Royal welcome SometimesaKnitter! So glad you've joined us.

As to whom you're addressing - you got her pegged right quick like.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> BrattyPatty says she has friends here. Please let me know by PM if you are her friend. I can't believe any of the ladies I know on this thread find her friend material. Perhaps I am wrong?


I think it is a Zero Sum game.

No one in their RIGHT mind claims her as a friend, and anyone LEFT would.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: the person who wrote that horrific post is to be ignored. I cannot believe she makes up such things and writes such hatred towards another human being especially one who did nothing to her nor is she in any position to judge others.
> 
> According to her posts, her husband ran to seek asylum in the USA from his countrymen after he rebelled, enjoys the benefits and privileges of America, yet 20 years later is still not a USA citizen. Naturally, he married an American and together he and "it" produced a son. So pray for the son who has a mom who claims to work part time in her home (doubt it), who spends more time on KP than with her family and spends ALL her time on KP insulting others. Then remember the son has a father who ran for protection because he was a rebel against his own people.
> 
> PRAY for the son as he needs _someone_ and hope.


Nice, KPG. I thought it was inappropriate to speak unkindly of the "dead"?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: the person who wrote that horrific post is to be ignored. I cannot believe she makes up such things and writes such hatred towards another human being especially one who did nothing to her nor is she in any position to judge others.
> 
> According to her posts, her husband ran to seek asylum in the USA from his countrymen after he rebelled, enjoys the benefits and privileges of America, yet 20 years later is still not a USA citizen. Naturally, he married an American and together he and "it" produced a son. So pray for the son who has a mom who claims to work part time in her home (doubt it), who spends more time on KP than with her family and spends ALL her time on KP insulting others. Then remember the son has a father who ran for protection because he was a rebel against his own people.
> 
> ...


The gloves are off, KPG.

How dare you attack my husband for doing what he KNEW was right? He chose to leave his homeland because "his" people were about to embark upon the most brutal course of genocide the world has ever seen. How many have the courage to leave their family, their friends, and everything they hold dear for the sake of humanity and common decency? He risked his life for his beliefs, and that makes him a true hero by ANYONE's standards!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies,

I've got great news!

I just heard from my mortgage company who decided to follow the law and admit they make a grave mistake on the terms of our mortgage.

Proved I was RIGHT and knew more about mortgages than our mortgage company.

I have hope that the human race still has some folks that know how to do their job (or at least when told how to)!

Joke is on them though since we have plans to pay off the mortgage way early and already have the funds to do so.

Glorious Day! Praises to Him who has blessed my family.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

KPG you are so right
Her hubby ran away from home to save his own behind, nothing more, nothing less. He didnt remain in country to fight against the wrongs about to be embarked upon his own people, nor did he join any soldiers from another country fighting for what he knew was RIGHT.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What the heck is this? I didn't repeat my own post; poof and delete! :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What the heck is this? I didn't repeat my own post! :-D


I think the Obamacultist did it


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I read that thread and agree.


Oh no that is horrible. I did not see that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG you are so right
> Her hubby ran away from home to save his own behind, nothing more, nothing less. He didnt remain in country to fight against the wrongs about to be embarked upon his own people, nor did he join any soldiers from another country fighting for what he knew was RIGHT.


Do you have a special talent? Cause my words just showed up to myself. How'd ya do that? Great, now the smilies code shows but not as an image. Website problems I guess. I'll fix it. There - all well now.
===============
In regards to "its" hubby; no comment, but like yours.

Cowards are all alike. :thumbup:

Changed my mind and will comment further. All heroes leave their family and friends to fight for humanity and what they know is right.

Its' (so wrong for this possessive I know but fitting!) husband probably bought a plane ticket to save himself. That's not courage; that's a selfish coward by anyone's standards.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think the Obamacultist did it


OK, that makes sense.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> KPG you are so right
> Her hubby ran away from home to save his own behind, nothing more, nothing less. He didnt remain in country to fight against the wrongs about to be embarked upon his own people, nor did he join any soldiers from another country fighting for what he knew was RIGHT.


The H-LL you know about it. He was a DISSIDENT who fought against Milosevic on his own soil and was written about more than once in the international press.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have always heard that people who are left handed & near sighted are very smart!
> 
> I'm right handed & far sighted so what does that make me?
> 
> What are you?


Steamed up madwoman?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> BrattyPatty says she has friends here. Please let me know by PM if you are her friend. I can't believe any of the ladies I know on this thread find her friend material. Perhaps I am wrong?





knitpresentgifts said:


> I think it is a Zero Sum game.
> 
> No one in their RIGHT mind claims her as a friend, and anyone LEFT would.


Her post only illustrated to me that gangs of thugs can be found anywhere. Even on a knitting forum.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The gloves are off, KPG.
> 
> How dare you attack my husband for doing what he KNEW was right? He chose to leave his homeland because "his" people were about to embark upon the most brutal course of genocide the world has ever seen. How many have the courage to leave their family, their friends, and everything they hold dear for the sake of humanity and common decency? He risked his life for his beliefs, and that makes him a true hero by ANYONE's standards!


Yet you support abortion which is also genocide. I find that odd and totally hypocritical.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh no that is horrible. I did not see that.


Me either. I will pray for him and his family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RU is on a self-imposed (week?) withdrawal retreat from all electronics/communications, etc. She is fine and wishes us all well.


Now that takes real discipline


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's Cole caught in one of his rare moments. Thanks, I agree that he is a cutie!


Cole is darling!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jane....that cake looks excellent. Is there no end to your talents? I`m thinking of doing the same with a cake, but using butterscotch choc chips instead. Thanks for the idea ♥


Hmmm.......... Butterscotch! Had a butterscotch cake with butterscotch chips in it. Out of this world! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy and Bumpkins and WCK they will not listen it may because The door has been closed to them. He said he will only give so much before the door is closed. I do not wish this for them. But from what they have posted time and time again. I do wonder if Christ hasn't shut the door and left them to their own will.


Perhaps, Yarnie, they have shut the door to reason themselves. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know but it has gotten to the time where they do not listen only attack. Let him meaning Jesus do as he will. You have all used reason and told the truth they have a choice and slammed the door.
> 
> Just pray for them is about all I can think of to do.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Righters Village lucky to have so many caring and talented citizens


Very nice place to be in and people to be with! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like to ask you to pray for Karverr please. He and his family are going through the valley in life right now and really need to be lifted up in prayer.


Will do Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

There`s a reason why we`re called 'the Right'


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds about right. WIll be back later. Bye ladies (and gent)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read the Women site late last night and was so shocked and upset at what they were writing about the premature baby that died. I spent most of last night thinking about our little niece (Jessica) who only lived for 6 days in NICU but had such a powerful impact during that short life. She taught us so much and she will always be our little angel!
> 
> I posted about her this morning but haven't decided if I'll go back to that site - there is so much ugliness there. My SIL is one of the most caring people I know - she would find excuses for their attitude, but I don't know if I can. My SIL brought her 2 older boys to the hospital to visit their sister before she died and to say goodbye to her after she died.
> 
> ...


I am united with you in your pain about your precious niece, Jessica. We also have experienced similar case in our family, about which I still find it impossible to talk.
I started reading the same thread (Women) and had to leave as it became too painful. It started me thinking why are there some people who cannot see the most precious gift, life, as the most important issue that affects our lives. How can they claim compassion for others when they don't have it for the most vulnerable in our society. They have hardened their hearts to the soft cry of the unborn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Steamed up madwoman?


I think you have my name. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that takes real discipline


The only way I could do it is for everything to be at the shop or stolen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There`s a reason why we`re called 'the Right'


That's right because we are right . Not wrong not left just Right. :XD: :thumbup: Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds about right. WIll be back later. Bye ladies (and gent)


I love that! So true too. Bye Wendy.See ya later. XX


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hmmm.......... Butterscotch! Had a butterscotch cake with butterscotch chips in it. Out of this world! :thumbup:


A friend of mine made a caramel cake for her Mothers Birthday earlier this week. As soon as I get the recipe from her I`ll post it here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: was your DH a farmboy? When I first met my DH, he would be finished his meal before I was even half done. He always said that with a large family and the rush to get back out for chores, that if you didn't eat quickly enough, you would go hungry. Over the years, he does chew more slowly now :XD:


DH, not a farmer, is a super fast eater! :shock: Funny, I come from a family of slow eaters. Slow eating helps w/weight control.
His family are all fast eaters. His father even carried a straw with which to drink chicken soup. He thought it was a waste of time to use spoons for scooping up the broth! :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you have a special talent? Cause my words just showed up to myself. How'd ya do that? Great, now the smilies code shows but not as an image. Website problems I guess. I'll fix it. There - all well now.
> ===============
> In regards to "its" hubby; no comment, but like yours.
> 
> ...


Only you, KPG, would side with Milosevic on the matter. But I suppose it's no surprise that the wholesale slaughter of non-Christian women and children tickles your fancy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So much hate and anger; seems that it's more important for them to strike out at someone they hate - no matter who else gets caught in the crossfire. They accuse others of hypocrisy, but they are the biggest hypocrites of all!


You are spot on, WCK! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just finished. It was a quick project.
> I need to put the button on. Will get dh to post a pic tomorrow. Maybe I am a better crocheter than knitter.
> I know it does get cold on the computer. I made me some for the computer but gave them to my mail carrier for Christmas. She is such a sweetie. She brings the packages to the door for us. She knows that Dh is handicapped so she brings or honks for me when I am in the yard.
> Funny my sister still hasn't gotten her boot toppers. They said after 3 trips to PO that they had been sent back to my house. Thinking they are just saying that because they know they have lost them. Good thing I used my stash yarn and it didn't take me long or I would be mad!


Sounds like you have real nice mail person, CB. We do too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am united with you in your pain about your precious niece, Jessica. We also have experienced similar case, in our family, about which I still find it impossible to talk.
> I started reading the same thread (Women) and had to leave as it became too painful. It started me thinking why are there some people who cannot see the most precious gift, life, as the most important issue that affects our lives. How can they claim compassion for others when they don't have it for the most vulnerable in our society. They have hardened their hearts to soft cry of the unborn.


I agree. I have seen 2 of my 2nd cousin's grieve over their lost of babies thru a miscarriage. One of them just wrote a love letter and post in on facebook the other day. They had named their son and lost him at 5 month into pregnancy . He would have been 11 the other day. The loss never goes away. To see the little coffins still tears me up. It only takes one or two to carry them. I need to shut up. I don't want to upset anyone. I don't understand how anyone could kill their own baby before or after. Wicked , selfish all about them I guess. Makes me so sad. Sorry if I upset anyone.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I take solace in the thought it won 't be for long. Anything BO puts in place will be wiped out by the new broom's pen in minutes. He will have no legacy.


I can only hope. How do we bring back the work ethic? The AMERICAN work ethic?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like you have real nice mail person, CB. We do too.


She is sweet. I feel sorry for her. She is a rural route mail person. So she has to ride with the windows down. I have seen her drenched in sweat rolling down her face. I know she gets cold too.
Now the main post office is not worth paying . They have lost my boot toppers for my sister's Christmas present. I have nothing nice to say about them.GRRR


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You are the most unlikable person and say mean and nasty things to anyone you want. You need not tell anyone else how to behave.


Welcome to our thread, SometimesaKnitter! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: Jokim.
> 
> That bowling ball really isn't a BB!
> 
> ...


I realized that, but wouldn't it be a sight if it were a BB and it lit up (blinking on/off) as it rolled down the lane? A show stopper! :shock: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. Except they don't live, they simply exist.


Existence, is a good way to ascribe to them what for us is, life. :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds about right. WIll be back later. Bye ladies (and gent)


WBee! This image is fantastic! I'm stealing it. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree. I have seen 2 of my 2nd cousin's grieve over their lost of babies thru a miscarriage. One of them just wrote a love letter and post in on facebook the other day. They had named their son and lost him at 5 month into pregnancy . He would have been 11 the other day. The loss never goes away. To see the little coffins still tears me up. It only takes one or two to carry them. I need to shut up. I don't want to upset anyone. I don't understand how anyone could kill their own baby before or after. Wicked , selfish all about them I guess. Makes me so sad. Sorry if I upset anyone.


So sad for so many CB. I wish the best to everyone too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yet you support abortion which is also genocide. I find that odd and totally hypocritical.


Spot on! Thumper! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds about right. WIll be back later. Bye ladies (and gent)


Bye! See ya'! Don't work too hard! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I need to learn how to paste . I love this one!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=649332068438690&set=a.513849865320245.1073741828.513813158657249&type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I can only hope. How do we bring back the work ethic? The AMERICAN work ethic?


1) do not increase the minimum wage
2) only pay those who are American citizens for work received (enforce Everify)
3) pay based on performance and skill sets
4) ban all unions with exceptions (too much to outline my thoughts)
5) limit unemployment AND mandate/keep work requirement in collections
6) seal the border
7) allow self deportation of all illegal immigrants
8) deport all illegal immigrants who don't go on their own
9) reduce all taxes and specifically on businesses by at least half
10) reward when earned

I'm just getting started ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A friend of mine made a caramel cake for her Mothers Birthday earlier this week. As soon as I get the recipe from her I`ll post it here.


Caramel cake? How interesting! Love to see the recipe! Thanks Wendy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I realized that, but wouldn't it be a sight if it were a BB and it lit up (blinking on/off) as it rolled down the lane? A show stopper! :shock: :XD:


yes it would!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Existence, is a good way to ascribe to them what for us is, life. :!:


They often mention "fundamentalist" Christians. I've never known one and do not know who they think are same.

Does anyone claim to be a "Fundamentalist?"

I'm curious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree. I have seen 2 of my 2nd cousin's grieve over their lost of babies thru a miscarriage. One of them just wrote a love letter and post in on facebook the other day. They had named their son and lost him at 5 month into pregnancy . He would have been 11 the other day. The loss never goes away. To see the little coffins still tears me up. It only takes one or two to carry them. I need to shut up. I don't want to upset anyone. I don't understand how anyone could kill their own baby before or after. Wicked , selfish all about them I guess. Makes me so sad. Sorry if I upset anyone.


It's ok CB. We're at peace.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to learn how to paste their pics. I love this one!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=649332068438690&set=a.513849865320245.1073741828.513813158657249&type=1&theater


I'll teach you CB; off-line and soon. I promise.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yet you support abortion which is also genocide. I find that odd and totally hypocritical.


Truly vile, Thumper. Try repeating it without breaking down at the edge of one of those mass graves still turning up in Serbia.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

White noise.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is sweet. I feel sorry for her. She is a rural route mail person. So she has to ride with the windows down. I have seen her drenched in sweat rolling down her face. I know she gets cold too.
> Now the main post office is not worth paying . They have lost my boot toppers for my sister's Christmas present. I have nothing nice to say about them.GRRR


In our post office, some of the people behind the counter act like they're doing you a favor waiting on you. The mail carriers are nice though. They go through a lot, the weather, the traffic, the dogs, etc...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK homies,

I'm thinking about starting another business.

I just had to fight (calmly, politely) to have my life insurance reinstated that was cancelled because the insurance company couldn't record my payment info correctly after a re-set when my credit card was replaced. Then, too, an agent inputed the wrong new info AND the following month the corporate computer then wouldn't process ANY payments. Accumulation result canceled my years-old policy.

So, after all the things I have to spend my valuable time on correcting and telling others how to do their jobs recently (credit card, phone and cable company, insurance and mortgage), I think I see a need and should start a company to assist others as I know I'm not the only one facing this problem.

What shall I call it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) do not increase the minimum wage
> 2) only pay those who are American citizens for work received (enforce Everify)
> 3) pay based on performance and skill sets
> 4) ban all unions with exceptions (too much to outline my thoughts)
> ...


Keep going, KPG! Then send it to the Republican Party for their platform for 2016! Bet it would be a winner!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> In our post office, some of the people behind the counter act like they're doing you a favor waiting on you. The mail carriers are nice though. They go through a lot, the weather, the traffic, the dogs, etc...


I love our postman. I buy and make him things I know he likes (Cmas gifts) and have terrific conversations with him whenever we see each other.

We finally bought and have a "swinging" mailbox, I'm a swinger, don't you know (?), and our postman wants one too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> In our post office, some of the people behind the counter act like they're doing you a favor waiting on you. The mail carriers are nice though. They go through a lot, the weather, the traffic, the dogs, etc...


We have had trouble with our mail getting to the destination. My daughter didn't get her 40th B/day card . No one this Christmas got their cards from me. Dh sends out cards as advertizement and they come straight back. Now my sister's present. We are using UPS for anymore packages. Last year my mil didn't get her Christmas present. The PM General acts like we are liars even when we have the tracking. Something is not right with the PO here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had trouble with our mail getting to the destination. My daughter didn't get her 40th B/day card . No one this Christmas got their cards from me. Dh sends out cards as advertizement and they come straight back. Now my sister's present. We are using UPS for anymore packages. Last year my mil didn't get her Christmas present. The PM General acts like we are liars even when we have the tracking. Something is not right with the PO here.


I got my card from you (love it - particularly the message on the flap)! Not good re the rest of your post though.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They often mention "fundamentalist" Christians. I've never known one and do not know who they think are same.
> 
> Does anyone claim to be a "Fundamentalist?"
> 
> I'm curious.


They love to use terms that are negative and derogatory and love to place the seed of doubt in the listener/reader's mind. They also love to accuse us of something they themselves are guilty of (hypocrisy,etc..). There are only two sides in their world: them and all the rest. If you're not with them then you're against them and therefore, the enemy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I got my card from you (love it - particularly the message on the flap)! Not good re the rest of your post though.


Oh you did? What was the rest of the post? I forgot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love our postman. I buy and make him things I know he likes (Cmas gifts) and have terrific conversations with him whenever we see each other.
> 
> We finally bought and have a "swinging" mailbox, I'm a swinger, don't you know (?), and our postman wants one too!


What is a swinging mail box?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:
 

> We have had trouble with our mail getting to the destination. My daughter didn't get her 40th B/day card . No one this Christmas got their cards from me. Dh sends out cards as advertizement and they come straight back. Now my sister's present. We are using UPS for anymore packages. Last year my mil didn't get her Christmas present. The PM General acts like we are liars even when we have the tracking. Something is not right with the PO here.


Did you try insuring your packages? Or, you could try mailing letters from another post office, if it's not too far away. It seems like an inordinate number of undelivered items from your post office. Wonder if any one else from your town, using this p.o., has the same experience. Would be worth trying to find out, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll teach you CB; off-line and soon. I promise.


Me too? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you try insuring your packages? Or, you could try mailing letters from another post office, if it's not too far away.


Yes tried it all. The package to my sister reached Kentucky but then when she tried to get it they said it had no paid postage on it. But she had my receipt and they said it must be coming back to here. We have to go to another town to mail the important stuff. Sad but true. No help from the Postmaster when we notify them. It is a joke here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a swinging mail box?


I wondered too. But the mental image....................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This makes me so proud.http://www.jossip.com/2014/02/1000-high-school-students-sing-the-star-spangled-banner-in-hotel/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I read the Women site late last night and was so shocked and upset at what they were writing about the premature baby that died. I spent most of last night thinking about our little niece (Jessica) who only lived for 6 days in NICU but had such a powerful impact during that short life. She taught us so much and she will always be our little angel!
> 
> I posted about her this morning but haven't decided if I'll go back to that site - there is so much ugliness there. My SIL is one of the most caring people I know - she would find excuses for their attitude, but I don't know if I can. My SIL brought her 2 older boys to the hospital to visit their sister before she died and to say goodbye to her after she died.
> 
> ...


WCK, I think most of what they said about Rick Santorum is because he as a Republican and is religious also. They are in attack mode and really don't care who they attack or why. They attack purely because they are afraid. It doesn't take much for them to slide into the gutter and be amused at the responses from people that are deeply religious. How the Santorums handled the death of their child is their business and I'm sure not everyone would agree with it. It is their right to grieve their way. There is also no proof that this way will have any effect on their children, as some have claimed.

I am sure your SIL handled the situation properly for her family. It did give the boys a chance to meet their sister and to say good bye. This approach is far better than ignoring, or denying the pregnancy entirely, the fact that the baby was born and died shortly after her birth. It also allows them the opportunity to talk about their sister as they grow up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes tried it all. The package to my sister reached Kentucky but then when she tried to get it they said it had no paid postage on it. But she had my receipt and they said it must be coming back to here. We have to go to another town to mail the important stuff. Sad but true. No help from the Postmaster when we notify them. It is a joke here.


Time to complain to a higher authority. It is a Federal offense to tamper with the mail.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just finished. It was a quick project.
> I need to put the button on. Will get dh to post a pic tomorrow. Maybe I am a better crocheter than knitter.
> I know it does get cold on the computer. I made me some for the computer but gave them to my mail carrier for Christmas. She is such a sweetie. She brings the packages to the door for us. She knows that Dh is handicapped so she brings or honks for me when I am in the yard.
> Funny my sister still hasn't gotten her boot toppers. They said after 3 trips to PO that they had been sent back to my house. Thinking they are just saying that because they know they have lost them. Good thing I used my stash yarn and it didn't take me long or I would be mad!


CB, have your sister check their legs. Could it be possible someone gifted themselves your cuffs?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks west coast kitty! I plan to stay a while! I like the way you guys think.....
> Julia


Glad you made it over here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nice, KPG. I thought it was inappropriate to speak unkindly of the "dead"?


This only proves that they read all of our posts. I suppose we can "look forward" to others invading this thread any time now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DH, not a farmer, is a super fast eater! :shock: Funny, I come from a family of slow eaters. Slow eating helps w/weight control.
> His family are all fast eaters. His father even carried a straw with which to drink chicken soup. He thought it was a waste of time to use spoons for scooping up the broth! :roll:


I'm a fast eater as well. It started in grammar school when we only had 30 minutes for lunch. If we didn't bring lunch, we had to wait on line and then eat lunch in that 30 minutes. A few jobs I have held also required wolfing down ones lunch. I find I have to slow myself down when eating with others. I don't want them to feel guilty for eating like a normal person.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I can only hope. How do we bring back the work ethic? The AMERICAN work ethic?


Maybe by telling them or reteaching them that being self reliant is a good thing. It's going to be quite a job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just tried to post a link. Have to find out how to do it. It may be a few days - away this weekend and getting ready now. Sorry KPG - I'll check it out on Monday.

Oh! Just figured out a way to do it. Here's the link - it's a fascinating look at math and God.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Me too? :-D


What are we learning?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This only proves that they read all of our posts. I suppose we can "look forward" to others invading this thread any time now.


Possibly. Kudos to KPG for pitching the dung balls from this particular cesspool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> White noise.


Yes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, have your sister check their legs. Could it be possible someone gifted themselves your cuffs?


I am thinking the same. Also someone is wearing my mil's gown and slippers. Didn't cash the check I wrote to my daughter tho. Forgot about the wedding gift card for a friend that didn't make it. :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a drama queen need some attention. Surprise! Not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like a drama queen need some attention. Surprise! Not.


I ate it last night for dinner, on a "Rebel" Sandwich! Touché!

We all know what happens next  good riddance.
:-D :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I ate it last night for dinner, on a "Rebel" Sandwich! Touché!
> 
> We all know what happens next  good riddance.
> :-D :XD:


Nope. You can't hide here forever, KPG. Come on out--unless you're worried that the full light of day will vanquish you on the spot.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> What are we learning?


I believe it's how to post links and other things on KP. I would love to learn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just tried to post a link. Have to find out how to do it. It may be a few days - away this weekend and getting ready now. Sorry KPG - I'll check it out on Monday.
> 
> Oh! Just figured out a way to do it. Here's the link - it's a fascinating look at math and God.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bravo - I love this news journalist.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, of course, but I won't be bringing or hanging any lights for the dance. I'm in the dark don't ya know. I'm definitely bringing some Taco Bell trays this year, however, to do "take out" since I'm a taker and not a giver.
> 
> I learn so much about myself from the LWNJs.


Trays will be good we can use them to slide down the hill in back of the center. But you do not need lights as you sparkle with out them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who has done it better than me? I demand to know.


Not one person can light up a room like you can. Just standing next to you is such a ray of sun shine one needs sun glasses or protective goggles the lite is so bright. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is sweet. I feel sorry for her. She is a rural route mail person. So she has to ride with the windows down. I have seen her drenched in sweat rolling down her face. I know she gets cold too.
> Now the main post office is not worth paying . They have lost my boot toppers for my sister's Christmas present. I have nothing nice to say about them.GRRR


sounds like the kind of person who will love your gift.

Wow not there yet, wonder if she will even get them for next Christmas????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) do not increase the minimum wage
> 2) only pay those who are American citizens for work received (enforce Everify)
> 3) pay based on performance and skill sets
> 4) ban all unions with exceptions (too much to outline my thoughts)
> ...


Don't stop now, your doing good, I like everyone so far. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Trays will be good we can use them to slide down the hill in back of the center. But you do not need lights as you sparkle with out them.


Maybe I could use a tray. It is snowing here. But no sparkles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wondered too. But the mental image....................


It's a mail box with a swing. See if you are waiting for the mail you can swing while you wait. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm a fast eater as well. It started in grammar school when we only had 30 minutes for lunch. If we didn't bring lunch, we had to wait on line and then eat lunch in that 30 minutes. A few jobs I have held also required wolfing down ones lunch. I find I have to slow myself down when eating with others. I don't want them to feel guilty for eating like a normal person.


Understand what you are saying. Live to block from school so always ran home for lunch could not stand school lunch. Had about 10 min. then ran back to school. My bother said I was the only person he knew who could burn canned soup. I was rather proud of that. Still am.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Its after business hours and what do I get a phone call from UWHC saying I have an appointment On Wed at 10:30 to see Doctor. They are open from 8 to 9 on weekday and if need be to call them. This is the problem, what appointment and what Doctor and what for and can't even call. Hate that. I know I do not have a Dr's appointment. All appointments are written done and tape to cabinet . I loooooked and looooked. Hubby said same thing I don't have an appointment. I know what you are going to say if you have to tape appointment on cabinet you may not have remember to write it down. Now really do you think I am one who would forget to write it down. Stop laughing it's not funny and I can hear you all of you. I will be having fun monday morning won't I.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am lonely it's lonely here. Song All by myself just want to be all by myself all alone. 

Oh wow is me. 

To be or not to be that is the question? I think be would be the right choice. but then again maybe not to be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.html

Now this is funny


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie are you messing with our head. It came right back to here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So i am singing the song all by myself I want to be and guess what the former love of my life said You keep singing like that you will be. ( he is still my love), but just because I can not carry a tune is no reason for him to say that is it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So i am singing the song all by myself I want to be and guess what the former love of my life said You keep singing like that you will be. ( he is still my love), but just because I can not carry a tune is no reason for him to say that is it?


You are funny. But do you mean your present love or former love?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are funny. But do you mean your present love or former love?


both he is the former and the present, but if he makes one more crack about my singing voice that could change. I have a lovely voice if I don't say so myself and I probably shouldn't say so as I can't carry a note or tune any more.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> both he is the former and the present, but if he makes one more crack about my singing voice that could change. I have a lovely voice if I don't say so myself and I probably shouldn't say so as I can't carry a note or tune any more.


You do have a lovely voice, Yarnie, but it is your 'righting' ability that enthralls us! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You do have a lovely voice, Yarnie, but it is your 'righting' ability that enthralls us! :thumbup:  :lol:


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You do have a lovely voice, Yarnie, but it is your 'righting' ability that enthralls us! :thumbup:  :lol:


Oh you wouldn't say that if you heard me. Not notes just notes of not. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Snowing pretty good here. First real snow in my neck of the woods. Just thought you snowbirds would be interested in someone else getting snow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.htm

Here she is telling it like it is Maxine and winter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Snowing pretty good here. First real snow in my neck of the woods. Just thought you snowbirds would be interested in someone else getting snow.


Glad it's you and not me. Snow here is dirty now I really mean dirty with all the cars and snow plows messing it up not white. May have to buy some bleach and see if that won't help whiten it up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.htm
> 
> Here she is telling it like it is Maxine and winter.


didn't work


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> didn't work


darn will go back and check it


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Will try to copy and paste this link and send it to friends. Love math. So precise and symmetrical!


I do, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> darn will go back and check it


now i can't find it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Its after business hours and what do I get a phone call from UWHC saying I have an appointment On Wed at 10:30 to see Doctor. They are open from 8 to 9 on weekday and if need be to call them. This is the problem, what appointment and what Doctor and what for and can't even call. Hate that. I know I do not have a Dr's appointment. All appointments are written done and tape to cabinet . I loooooked and looooked. Hubby said same thing I don't have an appointment. I know what you are going to say if you have to tape appointment on cabinet you may not have remember to write it down. Now really do you think I am one who would forget to write it down. Stop laughing it's not funny and I can hear you all of you. I will be having fun monday morning won't I.


I hate to sound overly suspicious, but maybe it's a scam. Maybe people call to say they don't have appt, are asked for info like date of birth, address, etc. I wouldn't call - or I'd check to make sure it's the doctor's office before giving out any info.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.html

try again see if it works.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nooooo it doesn't.


theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.html
> 
> try again see if it works.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.html

It's not working I give up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236504-1.html

This is the last time

if it doesn't just go to

More Maxine under new topics


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hate to sound overly suspicious, but maybe it's a scam. Maybe people call to say they don't have appt, are asked for info like date of birth, address, etc. I wouldn't call - or I'd check to make sure it's the doctor's office before giving out any info.


will do Bon, will check Monday. Will call the clinic and ask them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

toddling off now must do some knitting on hats check in tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> will do Bon, will check Monday. Will call the clinic and ask them.


Good idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> toddling off now must do some knitting on hats check in tomorrow.


Enjoy your knitting tomorrow. I'm going to my daughter's for GS's confirmation on Sunday. Missing other GS's concert - he's 13, the drummer - at the Hard Rock Cafe in Hotlanta - pretty exciting!!! My DH will go.

And now - time for a warm cup of tea and a soft pillow. Sweet dreams, yarnie - and CB - and anybody else who's up on here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236504-1.html
> 
> This is the last time
> 
> ...


That's the one, you struck gold!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you wouldn't say that if you heard me. Not notes just notes of not. :roll:


My sister (God rest her soul) used to tell me, often, that I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. Still can't and probably never will.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right because we are right . Not wrong not left just Right. :XD: :thumbup: Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DH, not a farmer, is a super fast eater! :shock: Funny, I come from a family of slow eaters. Slow eating helps w/weight control.
> His family are all fast eaters. His father even carried a straw with which to drink chicken soup. He thought it was a waste of time to use spoons for scooping up the broth! :roll:


well - he was efficient :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had trouble with our mail getting to the destination. My daughter didn't get her 40th B/day card . No one this Christmas got their cards from me. Dh sends out cards as advertizement and they come straight back. Now my sister's present. We are using UPS for anymore packages. Last year my mil didn't get her Christmas present. The PM General acts like we are liars even when we have the tracking. Something is not right with the PO here.


Could you ask for an audit from the state/federal level? Last year one of the regional contractors was arrested for stealing mail


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just tried to post a link. Have to find out how to do it. It may be a few days - away this weekend and getting ready now. Sorry KPG - I'll check it out on Monday.
> 
> Oh! Just figured out a way to do it. Here's the link - it's a fascinating look at math and God.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You do have a lovely voice, Yarnie, but it is your 'righting' ability that enthralls us! :thumbup:  :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could you ask for an audit from the state/federal level? Last year one of the regional contractors was arrested for stealing mail


Not going to bother. Don't want anyone going postal. Will not be sending any packages by the post office. UPS is what we will use for packages but sad we have to depend on PO for mail. Tried to get something done but a small town that everyone takes up for the other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly

1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
3.	Its psychological abuse to involve children in the family grieving process, but just immaturity or lack of skills when proper nutrition isnt provided for children
4.	Choosing death through abortion is a valid alternative because adoption often causes stress and heartache for mother and child, 
5.	The word lazy is a racist term but its ok to repeat a joke about the merits of raping Croatians over Bosnians
6.	Government excesses paid by public funds are excusable, but business spending paid by private funds are to be condemned or at least highly controlled
7.	Doctors who expect high incomes are greedy, but its ok for union leaders and social activists to earn 6 figure salaries
8.	Fossil fuels are evil and should be restricted as much as possible, but they still use gas fuelled transportation, plastics, fiber optics, and ..
9.	Its wrong to bring up a public figures past failures and lapses, unless you dont like them, in which case bring them up as often as possible
10.	Your own personal privacy is important, but its ok to target people that you dont like  including copy and paste from other forums
11.	Its ok to enable people to keep them dependent on the government, only bad Christians would expect people to learn to accept responsibility and accountability
12.	Only their vision of government and society is accurate, those that dont agree are accused of ignorance in voting against their interests and being bad Christians
13.	A soldier that writes to express his love of country and duty is first called a phantom and his writing style then criticized as sappy Hallmark greeting card


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly
> 
> 1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
> 2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
> ...


Well done, WCK! And the evidence is close at hand.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Snowing pretty good here. First real snow in my neck of the woods. Just thought you snowbirds would be interested in someone else getting snow.


Glad you are enjoying it. I have only been back in Indiana 2 weeks and I am so tired of the cold and snow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly
> 
> 1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
> 2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
> ...


14. President who says if African-Americans and Latinos just had more money they could fight their arrests for drug use like wealthier kids. Huh! How about Obama saying "Don't use drugs. I did and look how stupid I am."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> 14. President who says if African-Americans and Latinos just had more money they could fight their arrests for drug use like wealthier kids. Huh! How about Obama saying "Don't use drugs. I did and look how stupid I am."


Double whammy with this post - you are a pro!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved it Bonnie - thanks. Hope you enjoy the weekend


 :thumbup: My thoughts as well.

Good morning all! Another start to another glorious day here at the homestead.

Going to try to create something today other than doing housework or paperwork.

I'm hoping LukeLucy had a great flight to the Caribbean yesterday and will enjoy her stay.

If you haven't yet, read the post(s) (there are two I believe) about the tenants' complaints in the UK housing council. So funny!

Choose joy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly
> 
> 1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
> 2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
> ...


Oh, WCK, don't _even_ get me started!

Probably my greatest hypocrisy is to use logic, reason and facts arguing with anyone from the Left on these threads!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

15. To preach tolerance and be so intolerant.
16. To stand up for workers then destroy their jobs.
17.To denounce corruption and vote for the corrupt.
18. To refuse to vet ALL woman and men running for office. 
19. To speak of Liberties and promote government dictate.
20. To bolster feminism and deride successful women.
21. To champion minorities as a group but hold them down as individuals.
22.To care about children and condemn them to intellectual mutilation.
23. To denounce guns and hire armed bodyguards.
24. To support the troops and side with their murderers.
25. To demand Love and be full of hate.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> 15. To preach tolerance and be so intolerant.
> 16. To stand up for workers then destroy their jobs.
> 17.To denounce corruption and vote for the corrupt.
> 18. To refuse to vet ALL woman and men running for office.
> ...


So true!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well done, WCK! And the evidence is close at hand.


Great post WCK, plain to see for those that are not so blind.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> 14. President who says if African-Americans and Latinos just had more money they could fight their arrests for drug use like wealthier kids. Huh! How about Obama saying "Don't use drugs. I did and look how stupid I am."


sometimes you crack me up with your truths :lol: Also there are so many wealthy kids and adults that have lives that are controlled by drugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Scottish Lass posted this link -


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Scottish Lass posted this link -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

It's a beautiful day in Northern Indiana, cold, snow above my knees and no sun. Snow is falling but the Hippy Dippy Weatherman says no more than an inch. Tonight I'm going to the Reagan Dinner and listen to a couple politicians do the best they can to shot a ray of sunshine into the room, but I have a feeling it will be cold, snow above my knees and no sunshine when I leave.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Enjoy your knitting tomorrow. I'm going to my daughter's for GS's confirmation on Sunday. Missing other GS's concert - he's 13, the drummer - at the Hard Rock Cafe in Hotlanta - pretty exciting!!! My DH will go.
> 
> And now - time for a warm cup of tea and a soft pillow. Sweet dreams, yarnie - and CB - and anybody else who's up on here.


Bon that is great news. The little drummer boy is going to be famous one day. :thumbup: 
I would have to choose the confirmation too. Only get one of those. Have fun at your daughter's. Be save.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Scottish Lass posted this link -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly
> 
> 1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
> 2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
> ...


You certainly have them pegged. That is why you belong here with us. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. I have only been back in Indiana 2 weeks and I am so tired of the cold and snow.


I am over it. It can melt now. Just like to have enough for the grands to play in it. Too dangerous around here. No one knows how to drive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 15. To preach tolerance and be so intolerant.
> 16. To stand up for workers then destroy their jobs.
> 17.To denounce corruption and vote for the corrupt.
> 18. To refuse to vet ALL woman and men running for office.
> ...


YES! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scottish Lass posted this link -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly
> 
> 1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
> 2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
> ...


Since you have come on this site you have amazed me with your insight and your wisdom. You can put things down that make me think of things that I would never have thought of and are so true. 
You never go into name calling or any form of abuse. You put your words in such away that one can never be misunderstood.

I am so glad you here and that I have gotten to see and think of things that I need to learn.

Thanks Lady you are the the way I wish I could be. True thoughtful and kind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Enjoy your knitting tomorrow. I'm going to my daughter's for GS's confirmation on Sunday. Missing other GS's concert - he's 13, the drummer - at the Hard Rock Cafe in Hotlanta - pretty exciting!!! My DH will go.
> 
> And now - time for a warm cup of tea and a soft pillow. Sweet dreams, yarnie - and CB - and anybody else who's up on here.


Do not blame you for going to GS's confirmation it happens only once in a persons life. But you will be able to see other GS preform I am sure as he sound very talented.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 15. To preach tolerance and be so intolerant.
> 16. To stand up for workers then destroy their jobs.
> 17.To denounce corruption and vote for the corrupt.
> 18. To refuse to vet ALL woman and men running for office.
> ...


Good ones too, you ladies are really something on here. All brains and beauty too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: My thoughts as well.
> 
> Good morning all! Another start to another glorious day here at the homestead.
> 
> ...


Let me know what you make you are the most creative person I know. Plus you really know how to lite a fire under me. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> 14. President who says if African-Americans and Latinos just had more money they could fight their arrests for drug use like wealthier kids. Huh! How about Obama saying "Don't use drugs. I did and look how stupid I am."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scottish Lass posted this link -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's a beautiful day in Northern Indiana, cold, snow above my knees and no sun. Snow is falling but the Hippy Dippy Weatherman says no more than an inch. Tonight I'm going to the Reagan Dinner and listen to a couple politicians do the best they can to shot a ray of sunshine into the room, but I have a feeling it will be cold, snow above my knees and no sunshine when I leave.


Isn't it wonderful (not) if it is not snowing it is below average temps. Weathermen need to get windows, they only look at computer programs. They also should be made to stand outside and get an eye full. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am over it. It can melt now. Just like to have enough for the grands to play in it. Too dangerous around here. No one knows how to drive.


Do not and I repeat do not come north if you are thinking about it. Not until May June July or Aug. Can promise you it will be hot, but the months before it has been know to snow.

One April I went to a dance so warm had spagetti strap dress on that is how warm it was. Came out after dance and snow up to my ankles.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not and I repeat do not come north if you are thinking about it. Not until May June July or Aug. Can promise you it will be hot, but the months before it has been know to snow.
> 
> One April I went to a dance so warm had spagetti strap dress on that is how warm it was. Came out after dance and snow up to my ankles.


I have been to Wis in December, Chicago and Indiana too. I know how cold it is there. Downtown Chicago was the coldest ever to me. I got sick and coughed until June. I am scared to come in the winter again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been to Wis in December, Chicago and Indiana too. I know how cold it is there. Downtown Chicago was the coldest ever to me. I got sick and coughed until June. I am scared to come in the winter again.


You are smart to do that. Chicago isn't called the windy city for nothing. Lak Michigan gales can freeze one in a second.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are smart to do that. Chicago isn't called the windy city for nothing. Lak Michigan gales can freeze one in a second.


I had 3 layer of pants on and three layer of wool. Still remember the cold and wind. Poor dh wasn't dress as warm as I was but he didn't get sick. Yes it was the wind it almost blew us down. I was a little lady then but could probably hold up to it now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It took just a few minutes to come up with examples of the hypocrisy and illogical thinking of the left. With a little more time and thought the list would grow quickly
> 
> 1.	Barbaric to choose potentially lifesaving surgery in utero, but ok to choose death by abortion
> 2.	Wrong to describe the injuries to a fetus during an abortion, but informative to provide a gory, imaginary scenario for fetal surgery, birth and death of a preemie
> ...


Kudos and Bravo! :thumbup: :thumbup: Kitty you have stated it very well. No one could have said it better! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> 14. President who says if African-Americans and Latinos just had more money they could fight their arrests for drug use like wealthier kids. Huh! How about Obama saying "Don't use drugs. I did and look how stupid I am."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, WCK, don't _even_ get me started!
> 
> Probably my greatest hypocrisy is to use logic, reason and facts arguing with anyone from the Left on these threads!


The leftists are strangers to logic, reason and facts! You are so right, KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 15. To preach tolerance and be so intolerant.
> 16. To stand up for workers then destroy their jobs.
> 17.To denounce corruption and vote for the corrupt.
> 18. To refuse to vet ALL woman and men running for office.
> ...


.. And the list goes on..... :thumbup: 
Keep it coming, KPG! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scottish Lass posted this link -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's a beautiful day in Northern Indiana, cold, snow above my knees and no sun. Snow is falling but the Hippy Dippy Weatherman says no more than an inch. Tonight I'm going to the Reagan Dinner and listen to a couple politicians do the best they can to shot a ray of sunshine into the room, but I have a feeling it will be cold, snow above my knees and no sunshine when I leave.


Enjoy your dinner, Gali. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whether or not you like it, I do have some friends in here.
> Such bad manners! I apologized and reposted my quote in the proper thread. Lighten up, KC.


You don't have any friends here so just leave quietly or we will post on your thread if you have such an item.

We are light & very happy without your friends & your nastiness!

Have a good day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like to ask you to pray for Karverr please. He and his family are going through the valley in life right now and really need to be lifted up in prayer.


I wondered what happened that he isn't posting but my short memory forgot until you mentioned his name. Will send PM.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's Cole caught in one of his rare moments. Thanks, I agree that he is a cutie!


Oh, my, what a cutie! They are growing fast!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!

This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


That's beautiful work! You are definitely very talented, Janie, and since you stopped reading, and responding to, the leftists' posts, you will have lots of time to dedicate to more worthy causes, such as your daughter's tablecloth. It certainly is an eye catcher. Is it knit or crochet? I love the symmetry of doilies. Good Job! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


Wow Janie. Wow. Glad you finished that beauty! Your daughter will love it! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


That is just beauitful Jayne what a treasure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I wondered what happened that he isn't posting but my short memory forgot until you mentioned his name. Will send PM.


Thanks Jayne you are a love.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's beautiful work! You are definitely very talented, Janie, and since you stopped reading, and responding to, the leftists' posts, you will have lots of time to dedicate to more worthy causes, such as your daughter's tablecloth. It certainly is an eye catcher. Is it knit or crochet? I love the symmetry of doilies. Good Job! :thumbup:


It is crocheted as I switch off & on with knitting as it rests the fingers. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow Janie. Wow. Glad you finished that beauty! Your daughter will love it! :thumbup:


Thank you very much as I enjoyed making it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne and Jokim how are you all doing? what are you up too?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is just beauitful Jayne what a treasure.


Thank you very much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


Finial get to see your scarf and slippers miss it the last time. 
You know I should be able to do those hats in my sleep. Well last nigh almost done with band and guess what one extra stitch I had to rip back all the way to the first ear flap . Not happy about that one. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish you could see the snow here well at least this part. we have such cold weather that the snow is light and fuffy
it sparkles it is so neat. Now it can melt enough already.
Nite all


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial get to see your scarf and slippers miss it the last time.
> You know I should be able to do those hats in my sleep. Well last nigh almost done with band and guess what one extra stitch I had to rip back all the way to the first ear flap . Not happy about that one. :thumbdown:


Oh no. I did that too with my hat. GS wore it last night to play in the snow. He said his head got hot. lol I can see everyone passing it around to wear. That hat was a chore for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


wow, that is absolutely gorgeous Jane; perfect for an antique table


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


I love the colour of your scarf - and you worked it up so quickly too. The doily still looks perfect


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


Beautiful Janeway! You are talented.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial get to see your scarf and slippers miss it the last time.
> You know I should be able to do those hats in my sleep. Well last nigh almost done with band and guess what one extra stitch I had to rip back all the way to the first ear flap . Not happy about that one. :thumbdown:


Made five of those hats since end of Dec. Had to rip one because I messed up on the earflap. So far, everyone loves them. Even my DH, who normally doesn't wear hats, wears this one when out shoveling or blowing snow. Giving the last two away this week.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is crocheted as I switch off & on with knitting as it rests the fingers. Thanks.


Know what you mean about needing to switch off to crocheting because the fingers need a rest. I do the same. Working on a prayer shawl right now, Chicquettes' pattern (K1, *yo, K2tog* K1) on size 17 needles with doubled yarn. Goes fast and looks fab. Warm too!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne and Jokim how are you all doing? what are you up too?


Thank you for asking, Yarnie. I am well, and hoping to finally learn how to post photos on this site. Going to a class this week to brush up on some finer points of the internet and computer navigation.
I've also taken couple of cooking lessons on Indian cooking (curry, garam masala, flat bread, etc). DH loves wraps and the Indian flat bread lends itself very nicely to that. Then of course, taking care of my 98 yr old MIL takes up the rest of my time. That and trying to stay warm. Seems impossible today. 
How are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for asking, Yarnie. I am well, and hoping to finally learn how to post photos on this site. Going to a class this week to brush up on some finer points of the internet and computer navigation.
> I've also taken couple of cooking lessons on Indian cooking (curry, garam masala, flat bread, etc). DH loves wraps and the Indian flat bread lends itself very nicely to that. Then of course, taking care of my 98 yr old MIL takes up the rest of my time. That and trying to stay warm. Seems impossible today.
> How are you?


I am butting in here but sure hope you post some of those recipes. I make a good flat bread but could always try a new one. I will be looking forward to your pic of your shawl and maybe a hat or 2.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the colour of your scarf - and you worked it up so quickly too. The doily still looks perfect


Thanks


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Knit crazy, west coast kitty, and galinipper good list.
> 
> Have you heard that the House may not act on any more legislation since Obama cannot be trusted to follow any laws even if they are his. I guess the dems stood and clapped during the State of the Union address when he said he was going to use executive orders to get things done. I guess they want a king or dictator.


Isn't it the job of the Executive (President's) Branch to carry out laws passed by Congress? Carry them out! Not change them. :thumbdown: 
And, if he refuses to carry them out, he should be impeached and removed from office. That is why Congress tried removing Andrew Johnson from office in 1866. Congress was fearful that Johnson was not going to carry out the laws they passed. They failed by one vote. Johnson stayed in office.
It's called 'Checks and Balances': each Branch of Government checks the powers of the other two Branches so that no one Branch gets too much power over the other two. Lately, this 'Balance of Power' has been eroded in favor of the Exec. and to the detriment of the Legislative (the people's) Branch.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am butting in here but sure hope you post some of those recipes. I make a good flat bread but could always try a new one. I will be looking forward to your pic of your shawl and maybe a hat or 2.


Will forward recipes on email as the teacher has emailed them to us.
This Indian flat bread is made like a tortilla but with whole wheat flour. They have a special flour they use, but reg. wheat flour is ok too. Promise I will post photos soon as I know how. Prayer shawl is only 4" long (22" wide)  
(so far)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


Wow, your work is lovely. Crocheted work lasts almost forever. The doilies look new.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone hear on the news tonight where the Demos in the WH (cannot remember the dummies name) who said the Federal Government would recognize benefits to legally married gay couples including military benefits?

How terrible is our country going?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did anyone hear on the news tonight where the Demos in the WH (cannot remember the dummies name) who said the Federal Government would recognize benefits to legally married gay couples including military benefits?
> 
> How terrible is our country going?


Eric Holder.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right! Can you believe Obama was a teacher of Constitutional Law?


I believe I raised this question before: Whose constitution's law was he a teacher of? (pardon the poor phrasing)
This is what happens when the people in charge of our lives are not properly vetted. Has anyone seen his transcripts? His report card? His classmates? Why is there such a hush about documentation that is standard for any president?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


Very pretty and eye-catching work, Country. Don't you just love the calming symmetry of doilies? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I believe I raised this question before: Whose constitution's law was he a teacher of? (pardon the poor phrasing)
> This is what happens when the people in charge of our lives are not properly vetted. Has anyone seen his transcripts? His report card? His classmates? Why is there such a hush about documentation that is standard for any president?


Good point. Could just be another lie. 
You will be blessed for taking care of your dear mother in law. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did anyone hear on the news tonight where the Demos in the WH (cannot remember the dummies name) who said the Federal Government would recognize benefits to legally married gay couples including military benefits?
> 
> How terrible is our country going?


  :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very pretty and eye-catching work, Country. Don't you just love the calming symmetry of doilies? :-D


Thanks . The only of them that is mine is the lower one. I have others but it was the only one of mine on the table. Haven't made one in awhile but do love them. My mother used to call me a grandma when I was a teenager because I liked crochet and needlework. I was on a crochet kick but then got on a knitting kick.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good point. Could just be another lie.
> You will be blessed for taking care of your dear mother in law. :thumbup:


She is not hard to get along with at all. She's frail and needs lots of attention, after the daily maint. routine, it's primarily just being around her so nothing bad happens to her. She cannot be left alone. Mind is fine. Refuse to place her in a nursing home while I can still manage. DH helps out quite a bit. My mom died at 69yrs of age, so I feel blessed to have her. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks . The only of them that is mine is the lower one. I have others but it was the only one of mine on the table. Haven't made one in awhile but do love them. My mother used to call me a grandma when I was a teenager because I liked crochet and needlework. I was on a crochet kick but then got on a knitting kick.


Wish my daughter and GDs would pick up handwork, but they aren't showing any interest. Although DD does a little cross stitch, GDs are still a bit young, but I'm working on them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, Ladies! Signing off, gotta get some sleep before getting up and making breakfast tomorrow am (blueberry pancakes). Tah, tah.................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She is not hard to get along with at all. She's frail and needs lots of attention, after the daily maint. routine, it's primarily just being around her so nothing bad happens to her. She cannot be left alone. Mind is fine. Refuse to place her in a nursing home while I can still manage. DH helps out quite a bit. My mom died at 69yrs of age, so I feel blessed to have her. :-D


So wonderful having a sweet mother in law. I think that is an honor to be able to take care of her. Sorry to hear about your mother dying so young. Mine is almost 82 and still drives and has a garden like you wouldn't believe. I worry about her because she tries to do everything herself. She won't let me go to the dr with her because she says I tell on her. lol Don't we all hope our kids will watch out for us like you are doing!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, Ladies! Signing off, gotta get some sleep before getting up and making breakfast tomorrow am (blueberry pancakes). Tah, tah.................


Tah. Save me one of those pancakes. Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for asking, Yarnie. I am well, and hoping to finally learn how to post photos on this site. Going to a class this week to brush up on some finer points of the internet and computer navigation.
> I've also taken couple of cooking lessons on Indian cooking (curry, garam masala, flat bread, etc). DH loves wraps and the Indian flat bread lends itself very nicely to that. Then of course, taking care of my 98 yr old MIL takes up the rest of my time. That and trying to stay warm. Seems impossible today.
> How are you?


So what you are trying to say is you have nothing to do? :XD: :XD: :XD:

What an interesting life you lead. Is Indian food always spicie? 
You have a good heart to care for your MIL Bless you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know that the IRS will let legally married gay couples file taxes as married filing joint. But then they *cannot* file as single even if they want to.
> 
> The states will apply their own rules are far as filing state taxes. Since Wisconsin does not recognize gay marriages they have to file single for their state income tax.


How are you doing lady. Did you see how the ACLU is bring suit even after it was voted down by voters in this state. What happen to majority rules (spelt wrong) .

Did you see next weeks weather report and the weather man called it an improvement improvement over what? belwo 0 at night highs in low teens to low 20's. Do you really think we will have spring this year? I am losing the will to go on, with this weather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for asking, Yarnie. I am well, and hoping to finally learn how to post photos on this site. Going to a class this week to brush up on some finer points of the internet and computer navigation.
> I've also taken couple of cooking lessons on Indian cooking (curry, garam masala, flat bread, etc). DH loves wraps and the Indian flat bread lends itself very nicely to that. Then of course, taking care of my 98 yr old MIL takes up the rest of my time. That and trying to stay warm. Seems impossible today.
> How are you?


Look forward to seeing some of your pics soon, I love seeing what everyone's working on. I haven't had a lot of Indian food but did take the easy way out and bought a jar of sauce for Butter Chicken last week. I do love all varieties of flat breads.

Does your MIL live with you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am butting in here but sure hope you post some of those recipes. I make a good flat bread but could always try a new one. I will be looking forward to your pic of your shawl and maybe a hat or 2.


Thanks for sharing your Joy, CB :thumbup: :thumbup: Maybe some ears will open up a bit.

Have you ever seen Riverdance?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> She is not hard to get along with at all. She's frail and needs lots of attention, after the daily maint. routine, it's primarily just being around her so nothing bad happens to her. She cannot be left alone. Mind is fine. Refuse to place her in a nursing home while I can still manage. DH helps out quite a bit. My mom died at 69yrs of age, so I feel blessed to have her. :-D


Sounds like you're blessings to each other. Sorry that you lost your mom so early.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for sharing your Joy, CB :thumbup: :thumbup: Maybe some ears will open up a bit.
> 
> Have you ever seen Riverdance?
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night, Ladies! Signing off, gotta get some sleep before getting up and making breakfast tomorrow am (blueberry pancakes). Tah, tah.................


That sounds good; I promised DH french toast for tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do have alot of Joy to share. Wink, wink. I just saw this one. I posted one earlier. Love , Love Riverdance. Would love to see them in person.


 :wink: keep sharing that Joy and eventually it might rub off on 1 or 2


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I need to share a tip with you before I forget. I made devils eggs to day. While I was getting my water in my pot I put in a half cup of white vinegar and a tablespoon of salt. Put in eggs and after they started to boil put the lid on and turned of burner. Let sit for 20 minutes. Then drain and put cool water over them. The came out of the shell better than I have ever had them do. I need to remember that so when I take them to reunion or church they will look pretty. Maybe I need to do my own video.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know or have you seen yarn that makes a flower effect when knitting stockinette? I saw a baby sweater that had a section of color and then a section of white background with speckles that appear to be tiny flowers (rather impressionistic rather than distinct). I didn't bookmark the sweater, but I should have. I have a couple nieces that i's like to try making sweaters for.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know or have you seen yarn that makes a flower effect when knitting stockinette? I saw a baby sweater that had a section of color and then a section of white background with speckles that appear to be tiny flowers (rather impressionistic rather than distinct). I didn't bookmark the sweater, but I should have. I have a couple nieces that i's like to try making sweaters for.


If you are referring to Bernat's Baby Jacquard yarn, like shown in the photos below, I have a couple of patterns for baby items made with that yarn. I'll be happy to look for the specific patterns to point you in the right direction upon my return from Church.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I believe I raised this question before: Whose constitution's law was he a teacher of? (pardon the poor phrasing)
> This is what happens when the people in charge of our lives are not properly vetted. Has anyone seen his transcripts? His report card? His classmates? Why is there such a hush about documentation that is standard for any president?


I have concluded that Obama has been carefully managed by some powerful person/group through much if his adult life.

When he got to Hawaii after his mother left her Indonesian husband, she was broke and a student, but he was enrolled in an expensive private HS. He couldn't have been academically prepared for it and he was doing drugs. I know he prostituted himself to pay for the drugs, but who paid for HS?

Then he enrolled in Occidental College, a Liberal Arts school, where he didn't work very hard as a foreign exchange student. He stayed there 2 years and was noted only for laziness. How does someone who's lazy get accepted into Columbia? He probably had leftist professors who referred him, but he was not an outstanding student. My guess is he was still shown as a foreign exchange student.

Now, Columbia is a tough school. Obama's own version of his time there was that he was done with drugs and didn't do them past HS. Those who met him in college indicate he we still using, and reports of his listless academic performance at both Occidental and Columbia prove it. How does a druggie get good enough grades to stay at Columbia? It's tough academically. He was rarely attending classes. My guess is that someone else was taking the classes and making the grades for him. We know he was using various names and SS numbers then. Someone paid to create a pseudo Obama history and had plans to promote him for political power even then.

Using false records, he entered Harvard Law. Who arranged that? Did he have another taking his classes and tests? I'd guess so. In no way was BO ready for Harvard Law.

Folks, his entire life is a fiction. He is the Manchurian candidate.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you are referring to Bernat's Baby Jacquard yarn, like shown in the photos below, I have a couple of patterns for baby items made with that yarn. I'll be happy to look for the specific patterns to point you in the right direction upon my return from Church.


Thanks KPG. I'd appreciate the pattern help. I'm thinking cardigans.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for sharing your Joy, CB :thumbup: :thumbup: Maybe some ears will open up a bit.
> 
> Have you ever seen Riverdance?
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to share a tip with you before I forget. I made devils eggs to day. While I was getting my water in my pot I put in a half cup of white vinegar and a tablespoon of salt. Put in eggs and after they started to boil put the lid on and turned of burner. Let sit for 20 minutes. Then drain and put cool water over them. The came out of the shell better than I have ever had them do. I need to remember that so when I take them to reunion or church they will look pretty. Maybe I need to do my own video.


How do you prepare your filling for the eggs?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


CB, These are lovely, I don't crochet, I even find the word hard to spell, but I may give it a shot one day. You inspire!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


Table topper is so beautiful, very delicate, it will handed down in the family for years to come, lucky family.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Enjoy your dinner, Gali. :thumbup:


Thank You, the Reagan dinner was great, Jackie Walorski was the speaker. Great gal. It was not as exciting as the caucus Thumper spoke of in her past post ( libs fighting :lol: ) but a few verbal gabs took place and were well received.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for asking, Yarnie. I am well, and hoping to finally learn how to post photos on this site. Going to a class this week to brush up on some finer points of the internet and computer navigation.
> I've also taken couple of cooking lessons on Indian cooking (curry, garam masala, flat bread, etc). DH loves wraps and the Indian flat bread lends itself very nicely to that. Then of course, taking care of my 98 yr old MIL takes up the rest of my time. That and trying to stay warm. Seems impossible today.
> How are you?


If I had time I would love to take some cooking classes, Mexican and Indian cooking would be at the top of my list. I made Indian flat bread once, got the recipe from bigoven.com I believe. I need to try it again first time was not so great. Your a great DIL for all you do. Stay Warm my friend.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have concluded that Obama has been carefully managed by some powerful person/group through much if his adult life.
> 
> When he got to Hawaii after his mother left her Indonesian husband, she was broke and a student, but he was enrolled in an expensive private HS. He couldn't have been academically prepared for it and he was doing drugs. I know he prostituted himself to pay for the drugs, but who paid for HS?
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yesterday the NAACP had a march in NC, they called it the Moral March.....NO Voter ID Laws was one of the platforms they were marching against.Yet, to the people marching they required that you must have ID on you and be able to show it if asked. No Kidding...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It seems the Clintons have a grudge bank as large as their money accounts.
The Dem primaries will be a huge battlefield full of bitterness. It will be fun to watch them eat their own.
http://nypost.com/2014/02/09/clintons-keeping-revenge-list-of-enemy-dems-who-supported-obama/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, Ladies! Signing off, gotta get some sleep before getting up and making breakfast tomorrow am (blueberry pancakes). Tah, tah.................


Put 2-3 more on a plate for me please!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> How do you prepare your filling for the eggs?


Mayo, pickle relish, dash of worcestershire sauce and cajun seasonings. You could use any other seasonings you like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It seems the Clintons have a grudge bank as large as their money accounts.
> The Dem primaries will be a huge battlefield full of bitterness. It will be fun to watch them eat their own.
> http://nypost.com/2014/02/09/clintons-keeping-revenge-list-of-enemy-dems-who-supported-obama/


Uh oh! You know what they do to people that get in their way. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That makes sense now! Didn't show Gali pics but that is what I thought made sense. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you are referring to Bernat's Baby Jacquard yarn, like shown in the photos below, I have a couple of patterns for baby items made with that yarn. I'll be happy to look for the specific patterns to point you in the right direction upon my return from Church.


My, my, my, what talent! These are beautiful! I have not ever made a toy as thought they looked too complicated!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We have another 3" of snow on the ground & it is still snowing on top of the 1" from yesterday & 9" before that--I hate the snow this year!

Can you see the big flakes?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=700507136636396&set=vb.134867286533720&type=2&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh! You know what they do to people that get in their way. :shock:


Yeah just ask Vince Foster. Oh wait


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray I finished that afghan, and am now knitting some sweet booties and a hat. Pics when done.
I`m still debating whether to knit a small border on the afghan. It`s times like this I wish I could crochet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> My, my, my, what talent! These are beautiful! I have not ever made a toy as thought they looked too complicated!


I haven't had someone to make a toy for for quite awhile. I may still not do it. I have so many other projects that I want to make. My list just gets longer and longer. I am wondering what that Bernat Baby Jacquard looks like in a pattern other than stockinette. Would make a pretty baby blanket with that pattern, but I like a garter stitch for knit baby blanket.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to share a tip with you before I forget. I made devils eggs to day. While I was getting my water in my pot I put in a half cup of white vinegar and a tablespoon of salt. Put in eggs and after they started to boil put the lid on and turned of burner. Let sit for 20 minutes. Then drain and put cool water over them. The came out of the shell better than I have ever had them do. I need to remember that so when I take them to reunion or church they will look pretty. Maybe I need to do my own video.


Thanks for the tip, will give it a try.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know or have you seen yarn that makes a flower effect when knitting stockinette? I saw a baby sweater that had a section of color and then a section of white background with speckles that appear to be tiny flowers (rather impressionistic rather than distinct). I didn't bookmark the sweater, but I should have. I have a couple nieces that i's like to try making sweaters for.


Bernat has a DK yarn called Baby Jacquards Florals that works up in a flower pattern. There are some very sweet baby and toddler patterns for the yarn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you are referring to Bernat's Baby Jacquard yarn, like shown in the photos below, I have a couple of patterns for baby items made with that yarn. I'll be happy to look for the specific patterns to point you in the right direction upon my return from Church.


I see now you've already answered; cute designs aren't they? Did you make the stuffy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I have always enjoyed watching the troupe. However, I can't help but be reminded of my three boys performing their rendition of Riverdance for me. The memory still brings tears to my eyes...from laughing so hard.


  If my brothers and I would have tried, it would be hilarious too. We would probably have tripped each other and ended up in heap on the floor


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim about the hats and ripping out . My problem is after doing some I thought oh I can do this it is so simple. So did not pay attention to count ect. That is when I got into trouble. Should have counted stitches every once in a while instead of waiting till almost done. I did count the laddles in the back as kept forgeting which row was on. Thought I was so smart(not). So had to go back to first ear flap to find mistake. That will teach me, then again maybe not.  
Your right about the ear flaps keeping ears warm,think that is what is wrong with regular caps. The weather has been so cold this year that I think the men are glad for the extra protection for ears. 
Aren't we the smart ones though the hubby sure likes it now after complaining it didn't look right on him. Now he wants another one.
Lovely Bumkins for finding it and posting it. We are now the most wonderful knitters in the world. But sure that will change in this house as soon as I make something else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do have alot of Joy to share. Wink, wink. I just saw this one. I posted one earlier. Love , Love Riverdance. Would love to see them in person.


yes you do you should have been named Joy. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you are referring to Bernat's Baby Jacquard yarn, like shown in the photos below, I have a couple of patterns for baby items made with that yarn. I'll be happy to look for the specific patterns to point you in the right direction upon my return from Church.


Oh I have not seem that yarn have to go and see if I can find it. you do know I need more yarn, do not have enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If my brothers and I would have tried, it would be hilarious too. We would probably have tripped each other and ended up in heap on the floor


Both of you are funny. Don't even need to not see that picture in my minds eye.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have another 3" of snow on the ground & it is still snowing on top of the 1" from yesterday & 9" before that--I hate the snow this year!
> 
> Can you see the big flakes?


Oh lovely now it can melt.

Hubby said south is going to get hammered again. His words, means ice and snow. I should not complain about snow and cold. take it any day over ice. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have concluded that Obama has been carefully managed by some powerful person/group through much if his adult life.
> 
> When he got to Hawaii after his mother left her Indonesian husband, she was broke and a student, but he was enrolled in an expensive private HS. He couldn't have been academically prepared for it and he was doing drugs. I know he prostituted himself to pay for the drugs, but who paid for HS?
> 
> ...


Agree I have wonder alot of that to, where why and how?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finished that afghan, and am now knitting some sweet booties and a hat. Pics when done.
> I`m still debating whether to knit a small border on the afghan. It`s times like this I wish I could crochet.


yea patting you on the back can't wait for pictures.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. have taken up enough room on here. Leave so some of the rest of you can post in peace.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=700507136636396&set=vb.134867286533720&type=2&theater


loved them; baby and puppy sleeping together were so adorable


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I haven't had someone to make a toy for for quite awhile. I may still not do it. I have so many other projects that I want to make. My list just gets longer and longer. I am wondering what that Bernat Baby Jacquard looks like in a pattern other than stockinette. Would make a pretty baby blanket with that pattern, but I like a garter stitch for knit baby blanket.


You would lose the impact of the flower effect with a textured stitch, but you could work the striped portions of the yarn in garter and working stocking bands for the flower portion


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So wonderful having a sweet mother in law. I think that is an honor to be able to take care of her. Sorry to hear about your mother dying so young. Mine is almost 82 and still drives and has a garden like you wouldn't believe. I worry about her because she tries to do everything herself. She won't let me go to the dr with her because she says I tell on her. lol Don't we all hope our kids will watch out for us like you are doing!


CB, I love your Mom's spirit! My maternal grandma was like that. And my MIL was the same way, very independent. She volunteered at a hospital and drove a car until she was 93. Yes, I do feel honored to have my MIL with me, and also blessed, and I tell her that all the time, esp. when she gets a bit depressed.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You would lose the impact of the flower effect with a textured stitch, but you could work the striped portions of the yarn in garter and working stocking bands for the flower portion


Good idea!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So what you are trying to say is you have nothing to do? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> What an interesting life you lead. Is Indian food always spicie?
> You have a good heart to care for your MIL Bless you.


Indian food, from what the teacher said, can be as spicy, or not, as you want it to be. You don't have to spice it up at all, I mean the heat part of it. I don't like spicy hot food but do love the Garam masala flavoring for meat with a little less cumin, for which I do not care much. I guess there is a lot variation in flavoring the indian food to your liking. Indian cuisine is big on vegetables, rice, wheat, and less on meat. In that way it's healthier all around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely now it can melt.
> 
> Hubby said south is going to get hammered again. His words, means ice and snow. I should not complain about snow and cold. take it any day over ice. :shock:


The snow has almost melted. When out of car to go to church. Someone had made a snowman on the top of my car but it has melted. We are suppose to have some more of something. Hope no ice. Hate ice. The year of 2001 was too much for our city. So bad! Don't ever want that again!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing lady. Did you see how the ACLU is bring suit even after it was voted down by voters in this state. What happen to majority rules (spelt wrong) .
> 
> Did you see next weeks weather report and the weather man called it an improvement improvement over what? belwo 0 at night highs in low teens to low 20's. Do you really think we will have spring this year? I am losing the will to go on, with this weather.


 Don't lose the will to go on. :XD: 
The weather is getting to everyone. The local weatherman and the anchor were bantering between themselves about the weather and were becoming hysterically happy over the fact that the temps were going up to mid-20's. :shock: 
A heat wave! :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Look forward to seeing some of your pics soon, I love seeing what everyone's working on. I haven't had a lot of Indian food but did take the easy way out and bought a jar of sauce for Butter Chicken last week. I do love all varieties of flat breads.
> 
> Does your MIL live with you?


Yes, my MIL lives with us. She has her own bedroom and the same care she would get in a good quality nursing home.
Did you know that Naan bread is not made at home by the people of India. It's something that's offered in restaurants or here, in stores. Love Naan bread, esp the garlic kind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks KPG. I'd appreciate the pattern help. I'm thinking cardigans.


KC: here's what I have in my files (free pattern downloads)

http://woolfreeandlovinknit.typepad.com/wool-free-and-lovin-knit/2010/07/july-baby-sweater.html

click on Flowertot Cardigan which is this pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flowertot-cardigan#

Also, I like Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket (shown in the photo) in the Bernat Baby Jacquard yarn.

That pattern I purchased from SchoolHouse Designs for $10.

I think you can choose any cardigan pattern and use the Bernat Yarn and anything should be adorable.

Most of my patterns are for skirts, pullovers, dresses, etc.

Hope I've helped. I'm not certain I'm even talking about the yarn you were?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know or have you seen yarn that makes a flower effect when knitting stockinette? I saw a baby sweater that had a section of color and then a section of white background with speckles that appear to be tiny flowers (rather impressionistic rather than distinct). I didn't bookmark the sweater, but I should have. I have a couple nieces that i's like to try making sweaters for.


Wasn't that Bernat Floral Jacquard yarn? I always wondered if it would turn out floral if you didn't use the same needle size as recommended. I think you can still buy it in Joann's.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnie I have no idea what you're saying, but it's very clever. I would love to visit your brain for just a day or two.



theyarnlady said:


> THE RIGHTER Village NEWS
> 
> Can you hear me take off the hat ear muffs and hood now can you hear me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have concluded that Obama has been carefully managed by some powerful person/group through much if his adult life.
> 
> When he got to Hawaii after his mother left her Indonesian husband, she was broke and a student, but he was enrolled in an expensive private HS. He couldn't have been academically prepared for it and he was doing drugs. I know he prostituted himself to pay for the drugs, but who paid for HS?
> 
> ...


Question of the century: Who is/was the phantom 'student, BH Obama'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to share a tip with you before I forget. I made devils eggs to day. While I was getting my water in my pot I put in a half cup of white vinegar and a tablespoon of salt. Put in eggs and after they started to boil put the lid on and turned of burner. Let sit for 20 minutes. Then drain and put cool water over them. The came out of the shell better than I have ever had them do. I need to remember that so when I take them to reunion or church they will look pretty. Maybe I need to do my own video.


Great tip, CB! :thumbup: Where did you come up with it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, the Reagan dinner was great, Jackie Walorski was the speaker. Great gal. It was not as exciting as the caucus Thumper spoke of in her past post ( libs fighting :lol: ) but a few verbal gabs took place and were well received.


Well, of course, no one can top the dems for scaring up a huge rumble, at a moment's notice! :x 
On the other hand, our approach to differences is from a more civilized angle. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If I had time I would love to take some cooking classes, Mexican and Indian cooking would be at the top of my list. I made Indian flat bread once, got the recipe from bigoven.com I believe. I need to try it again first time was not so great. Your a great DIL for all you do. Stay Warm my friend.


Thanks Gali for the words of encouragement. I took the cooking classes through our local school district Adult Ed. Lots of professionals from India living in the area, therefore the popularity of their cuisine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yesterday the NAACP had a march in NC, they called it the Moral March.....NO Voter ID Laws was one of the platforms they were marching against.Yet, to the people marching they required that you must have ID on you and be able to show it if asked. No Kidding...


Which number hypocrisy on KPG's list does this make?
___ Have to show ID when marching in 'NO Voter ID' March
but don't show ID when voting


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You, the Reagan dinner was great, Jackie Walorski was the speaker. Great gal. It was not as exciting as the caucus Thumper spoke of in her past post ( libs fighting :lol: ) but a few verbal gabs took place and were well received.


Our state's GOP is torn between Trump and a downstate county exec. We would love to have Trump run against AC.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Put 2-3 more on a plate for me please!


Have one left, Janie. Sorry, the rest were gobbled up quick! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh! You know what they do to people that get in their way. :shock:


Remember Vince Foster?............. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=700507136636396&set=vb.134867286533720&type=2&theater


I love animals! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finished that afghan, and am now knitting some sweet booties and a hat. Pics when done.
> I`m still debating whether to knit a small border on the afghan. It`s times like this I wish I could crochet.


No time like the present to learn. :lol: You know the saying: 'Necessity if the mother of invention' :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim about the hats and ripping out . My problem is after doing some I thought oh I can do this it is so simple. So did not pay attention to count ect. That is when I got into trouble. Should have counted stitches every once in a while instead of waiting till almost done. I did count the laddles in the back as kept forgeting which row was on. Thought I was so smart(not). So had to go back to first ear flap to find mistake. That will teach me, then again maybe not.
> Your right about the ear flaps keeping ears warm,think that is what is wrong with regular caps. The weather has been so cold this year that I think the men are glad for the extra protection for ears.
> Aren't we the smart ones though the hubby sure likes it now after complaining it didn't look right on him. Now he wants another one.
> Lovely Bumkins for finding it and posting it. We are now the most wonderful knitters in the world. But sure that will change in this house as soon as I make something else.


I am grateful to Country B. for steering me in the direction of this hat. Men! Sometimes they don't know what's good for them! But they eventually find out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC: here's what I have in my files (free pattern downloads)
> 
> http://woolfreeandlovinknit.typepad.com/wool-free-and-lovin-knit/2010/07/july-baby-sweater.html
> 
> ...


I think that is the one that Joeys made.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am grateful to Country B. for steering me in the direction of this hat. Men! Sometimes they don't know what's good for them! But they eventually find out.


I have to steer my son to wear his hat or will steer it to my Dh. Someone in this family is going to wear it! Glad your men like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Remember Vince Foster?............. :shock:


Remember I am from Arkansas :shock: I remember him. :!:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have one left, Janie. Sorry, the rest were gobbled up quick! :XD:


Darn would you share the recipe?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC: here's what I have in my files (free pattern downloads)
> 
> http://woolfreeandlovinknit.typepad.com/wool-free-and-lovin-knit/2010/07/july-baby-sweater.html
> 
> ...


The yarn worked up very nicely in the BSJ - so much nicer than the garter stitch blanket I'd seen. Maybe the difference came from this being a much tighter knit


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Yarnie I have no idea what you're saying, but it's very clever. I would love to visit your brain for just a day or two.


Welcome back RU. How are you doing?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Darn would you share the recipe?


Nothing special just 2 c.Bisquick,c. milk. and a couple of eggs, oil, tbs. of sugar and lemon flavoring, drop blueberries in immediately after pouring batter into the frying pan. I think lemon and blueberries go tog. nicely, but... you have to pick the berries yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Love the Baby surprise jacket. This one is knitted in garter stitch. What kind of lace did you put on the edges? I did one (BSJ) last year, maybe I'll try another one using this kind of yarn.
> 
> mine: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166820-1.html


I love yours' too Joey. What colour/type of buttons did you decide to use?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnie, You are very sweet to think of me. We went out of town to help an old friend (She's younger than we are but we have known her for many, many years) post hip surgery. Her husband passed two years ago and her kids live in Europa.

Now I am getting ready to go for a mediation retreat in two weeks. It's been over a year since I've done this retreat so need to get back in the moment. There is no talking, singing, emails, internet, etc. Only meditate, sleep, eat and clean your dishes. Oh and dress and make your bed. And while doing all this you also meditate except when you sleep.

I'm going to slowly prepare starting next week so I don't need to go cold turkey. I usually meditate for 20 min twice a day but recently got in to the bad habit and only do it once a day.

I'm now trying to catch up on KP. Trying to decide where to start????

Plan to make a date cake with a caramel sauce today and if it's any good I'll... email..... it to anyone who likes dates.



theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy how sweet lucky Baby.
> 
> KGP you are litening up I see, sparks are flying right and LEFt. Such fun, just keep annoying them, keeps them on their wicked way. They do need something to talk about, otherwise life becomes to dull.
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have one left, Janie. Sorry, the rest were gobbled up quick! :XD:


We had blueberry pancakes for breakfast. Unlike 'some others' here, I saved some for others to share.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We had blueberry pancakes for breakfast. Unlike 'some others' here, I saved some for others to share.


Don't you know some in my family eat half the food before it reaches the table? :XD:  ;-)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't you just love baby smiles? Thumper did you just tell him a joke??



thumper5316 said:


> What does that explain? My DH and all my boys are left handed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We had blueberry pancakes for breakfast. Unlike 'some others' here, I saved some for others to share.


Well were are they? What kind of syrup did you use?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Love the Baby surprise jacket. This one is knitted in garter stitch. What kind of lace did you put on the edges? I did one (BSJ) last year, maybe I'll try another one using this kind of yarn.
> 
> mine: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166820-1.html


Ole! I love the brightness of the colors. I have the pattern in a magazine I've had for years. I'm thinking of waiting to see how the twins are, size wise, come fall and making a couple for them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> McCain has always been a RINO. It also came as no surprise to me that Frankin, one of our Minnesota Senators, also voted for it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well were are they? What kind of syrup did you use?


They're waiting for you. 100% maple syrup on them. I served them with breakfast sausages and thick cut bacon.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree. How many voters will even be aware of this???



Jokim said:


> All the RINOs who voted to cut the military pension should be drummed out of the Senate, 'tout suite'!
> 
> Shame :thumbdown: :evil: shame! :evil: :thumbdown:


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're waiting for you. 100% maple syrup on them. I served them with breakfast sausages and thick cut bacon.


Oh yum! Just the way I like it! We eat breakfast for supper sometimes. Too much work early in the morning.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How clever! Love it. Thanks Janie.



Janeway said:


> Joey, wishing you God's speed in your recovery.
> 
> Yarnie, glad you are back reporting the news!
> 
> This is for all of you who entertain!


 :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks yummy.



Janeway said:


> I baked DH a chocolate cake, but ran out of energy to make frosting so took a bag of peanut butter chips sat down in a chair & put them on top of the cake. As you can tell--he loves it!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC: here's what I have in my files (free pattern downloads)
> 
> http://woolfreeandlovinknit.typepad.com/wool-free-and-lovin-knit/2010/07/july-baby-sweater.html
> 
> ...


Thanks KPG. That is the yarn and I downloaded one that I liked it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love it. I had my hair braided in St Lucia. It was so much fun until it was finished and she asked for $142. I was shocked. They charged $2/braid. Left them in for 6 weeks and when I took them out I could hardly get a brush through my hair. What a mess? Fun while it lasted. Would like to do it again someday.



Janeway said:


> KGP this is for your with your beautiful hair!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It was to small for the grand kids so haven't finished it. Maybe will put it away for the great grands. My 10 year old grandson wants me to make things for his children. I have put away an afghan.


Your gs is so sweet (and practical!)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Love the Baby surprise jacket. This one is knitted in garter stitch. What kind of lace did you put on the edges? I did one (BSJ) last year, maybe I'll try another one using this kind of yarn.
> 
> mine: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166820-1.html


Joey (and all) I didn't make any of the things pictured. I was only providing photos for KC to recognize what yarn KC asked about. I have the yarn and appropriate patterns but only posted the pattern links for cardigans that KC requested.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jane - your crochet work is gorgeous. Luck family members!


CB - your work as well.

I admired what you both have created. I'd be hopeless on those projects!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie,

I'll send some pics of what I've been creating to your e-mail address.

Too many photos to post here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love - love - love the list of Libs' hypocrisy statements. Too funny girls, and all TRUE.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=713576405341995&set=a.118412918191683.11255.110378315661810&type=1&theater Funny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree. How many voters will even be aware of this???
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's the root of the problem, voter cluelessness!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I love it. I had my hair braided in St Lucia. It was so much fun until it was finished and she asked for $142. I was shocked. They charged $2/braid. Left them in for 6 weeks and when I took them out I could hardly get a brush through my hair. What a mess? Fun while it lasted. Would like to do it again someday.


Sounds like you must have beautiful hair also. Perhaps a photo a la KPG?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We will have to have them for our entertainment at our next party. LOL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658539220828729


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We had blueberry pancakes for breakfast. Unlike 'some others' here, I saved some for others to share.


I'll be right over!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will have to have them for our entertainment at our next party. LOL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658539220828729


How do you find all of these things on Facebook?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How do you find all of these things on Facebook?


Yes. Sometimes kp.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like you must have beautiful hair also. Perhaps a photo a la KPG?


Oh, goodness, don't do it RU! You'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will have to have them for our entertainment at our next party. LOL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658539220828729


I love to watch clogging. A close friend of ours plays in a blue grass group and they sometimes have a clogging group perform with them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237096-1.html

They couldn't go more than two pages without slamming the Koch Brothers and Republicans. The thread was supposed to be about your hopes for your grandkids. Guess who failed?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> loved them; baby and puppy sleeping together were so adorable


Those were cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237096-1.html
> 
> They couldn't go more than two pages without slamming the Koch Brothers and Republicans. Guess who?


Read it .Boring.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I love to watch clogging. A close friend of ours plays in a blue grass group and they sometimes have a clogging group perform with them.


I saw Riverdance perform live; amazing how physical the routines are and how many calories a performer burns each show.

I could use some of that loss ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Read it .Boring.


Yep. Psycho couldn't answer the question, introduced her son into the picture, not a grand, on page ONE!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thumper - I'm taking Cole. No questions asked or allowed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Had this scripture in my head all day. 
Isaiah 54:17
New King James Version (NKJV)

17 No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,
Says the Lord.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I saw Riverdance perform live; amazing how physical the routines are and how many calories a performer burns each show.
> 
> I could use some of that loss ...


Would love to see them in person. Love watching them. No wonder they are so skinny. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love - love - love the list of Libs' hypocrisy statements. Too funny girls, and all TRUE.


and they don't recognize it; blind :shock: - but so quick to dish it out on their side.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will have to have them for our entertainment at our next party. LOL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658539220828729


 :thumbup: Yarnie can you do the Entertainment write-up for the Righter's News?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yarnie I have no idea what you're saying, but it's very clever. I would love to visit your brain for just a day or two.


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Remember Vince Foster?............. :shock:


Yes, I do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We had blueberry pancakes for breakfast. Unlike 'some others' here, I saved some for others to share.


Cute, cute baby avatar! I love blueberry pancakes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Those were cute.


Hi Bonnie - how was your grandson's confirmation?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my scarf that I crocheted. Still need to sew the button on. A doily I crocheted over 30 years ago and slippers for gs. You know it will take me a few minutes to remember how to post a pic.


Lovely work, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


Jane, that is just beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie - how was your grandson's confirmation?


So nice of you to ask! It was very nice. Two priests who used to be there and recently retired came back for the ceremony. That was nice. It was a loooong Mass - 1 hour and 45 minutes! The good part was that the Bishop is very funny and made the time fly when he was speaking. The church was more crowded than I've ever seen it. The same thing is happening at my church. I take that as a good sign.

The whole weekend was wonderful. My GS who was confirmed is such a positive kid. He seems to have something nice to say about everything. (Except when he's teasing Grandma.)

Also, their youngest, Mary (3), is so funny! She's real little, and her gestures and inflection are just like an adult's. I'd love to make a video of her sometime. She had me laughing for two days and grinning half-way home. Hilarious. I love the toddler age - they are so sweet and so funny.

It was one of those warm and fuzzy weekends that make you feel lucky to have been there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice of you to ask! It was very nice. Two priests who used to be there and recently retired came back for the ceremony. That was nice. It was a loooong Mass - 1 hour and 45 minutes! The good part was that the Bishop is very funny and made the time fly when he was speaking. The church was more crowded than I've ever seen it. The same thing is happening at my church. I take that as a good sign.
> 
> The whole weekend was wonderful. My GS who was confirmed is such a positive kid. He seems to have something nice to say about everything. (Except when he's teasing Grandma.)
> 
> ...


That sounds so wonderful. I love your stories about your kids and grands. I know your kids love having you for a mama and grandmother. I thought about you during church today.Good memories for you. How did your gs do on the drumming?
Oh by the way our service is always 2 hours long. Goes by fast because it is so good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice of you to ask! It was very nice. Two priests who used to be there and recently retired came back for the ceremony. That was nice. It was a loooong Mass - 1 hour and 45 minutes! The good part was that the Bishop is very funny and made the time fly when he was speaking. The church was more crowded than I've ever seen it. The same thing is happening at my church. I take that as a good sign.
> 
> The whole weekend was wonderful. My GS who was confirmed is such a positive kid. He seems to have something nice to say about everything. (Except when he's teasing Grandma.)
> 
> ...


So glad it was a wonderful weekend and you could visit with your family again. Says a lot about your relationship that your gs *can* tease Grandma - I would never of dreamed of teasing mine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so wonderful. I love your stories about your kids and grands. I know your kids love having you for a mama and grandmother. I thought about you during church today.Good memories for you. How did your gs do on the drumming?
> Oh by the way our service is always 2 hours long. Goes by fast because it is so good.


 Thanks, CB. I never dreamed I'd be blessed with 13 grandchildren. I always wanted a big family but only had 3 myself. They grew up and took care of the rest for me! God love 'em!

It was nice of you to think of me during church. You must have a lot of pretty music and a good preacher for a two hour service.

The drumming must have gone well because they sent me two very short video clips. It's hard to see the drummer, but you can hear him! I'm still so surprised at all this because he's a quiet boy who likes science and math, studies hard. He asked for drums one Christmas. I had no idea he was even interested. He just took to it so fast and has stuck with it.

At school on Friday, two of his teachers told the kids that one of them would be playing at the Hard Rock Cafe. They were surprised, and they all said the name of one of the girls who does a lot of different things. The teacher said, "No - it's Alex!" He said people were talking to him about it for the rest of the day. That was quite a thrill for him - nice of the teacher, too.

It was just a good weekend all around for the grandchildren!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad it was a wonderful weekend and you could visit with your family again. Says a lot about your relationship that your gs *can* tease Grandma - I would never of dreamed of teasing mine.


Oh - they are without mercy!

I don't think I would have teased mine either. I had wonderful loving grandmas, but it would never have occurred to me to tease them. Too bad I didn't try it - it might have been a lot of fun.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They love to use terms that are negative and derogatory and love to place the seed of doubt in the listener/reader's mind. They also love to accuse us of something they themselves are guilty of (hypocrisy,etc..). There are only two sides in their world: them and all the rest. If you're not with them then you're against them and therefore, the enemy.


Having read up rather a lot on "fundamentalism," I'll give some basic tenets. These refer to Christianity, although there are certainly fundamentalist Jewish divisions as well as Islamic ones (Taliban, for one.) Fundamentalists generally believe the following:

1. The husband is the head of the house and makes nearly all
decisions. The wife is his "helpmeet" whose job is to
run the home, bear children (usually many children) and to
homeschool those children. Gender-specific roles are of 
utmost importance, although this is confined to males doing
the "directing" of whatever has to be done.
2. The Bible is taken literally as much as possible. I.e, women 
are not allowed to teach men or to speak in church. Women
are to dress modestly, with most abandoning wearing pants 
for skirts, usually calf-length or longer. (This comes from a
verse forbidding one sex to dress like another.) Many 
fundamentalist women will not wear typical swimsuits, nor
will their female children. Makeup and jewelry are down-
played if not abandoned.
3. Dating is not encouraged. Rather, the practice of courting is
popular, with a young man speaking with the father of the 
young woman for permission to get to know the girl with
marriage in mind. Some courting couples do not "touch"
during this time. Their time together is chaperoned. If the
couple and their parents agree to the marriage, an engage-
ment is announced with the wedding held in usually 4 to 6
months' time. The young man is expected to have a home
ready for his bride. She is not expected to hold an outside
job unless the husband so directs. Their first kiss is usually
at their wedding. The bride's "headship" is handed over from
her father to her husband at the wedding.
4. The church is the main authority for most fundamentalists.
If the pastor and elders suspect wrongdoing, they will 
counsel the family and excommunicate them if they deem
it proper. A few pastors have broken off from their main 
church and formed their own, with some becoming cults.
For some interesting reading, Google the Titus 2 blog of the
Maxwell family. Also, the ATI ministry of Bill Gothard (who
is connected with the Duggar family. One ministry recently
in Christian circles is the Vision Forum, formerly headed by
Doug Phillips. Interesting yet frightening reading, reminiscent 
of the likes of Jim and Tammy Faye Bakker, Pat Robertson,
Jim Jones, etc. And who can forget Warren Jeffs?

--One particularly scary practice connected with fundamental-
ism is the issue of corporal punishment. Michael and Debi
Pearl are (in)famous for advocating hitting children as young 
as 6 months with switches, going up to paddles and plumb-
ing lines. Former child actress Lisa Whelchel wrote a book
called "Creative Corrections" in which she listed several ways
of punishment ranging from hot sauce on the child's tongue 
to handcuffing argumentative siblings together, etc. 
A seemingly unlikely practice within some fundamental 
marriages is "Domestic Discipline," wherein the husband
spanks the wife.

I hope I haven't become too muddled here. There are 
literally hundreds of web sites and blogs that go into far
more detail. Prepare to be surprised and possibly dis-
mayed.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

maysmom said:


> A seemingly unlikely practice within some fundamental marriages is "Domestic Discipline," wherein the husband spanks the wife.


Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Pull up the draw bridge!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had this scripture in my head all day.
> Isaiah 54:17
> New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> ...


Sometimes we don't want to stand up for what is right, or be the missionaries we've been called to tell the good news huh, CB?

Then I remember Jonah and change my thoughts and go with the flow and where I'm led. I'm not about to challenge God!

Anyone can run from Him, but no one can hide from Him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> and they don't recognize it; blind :shock: - but so quick to dish it out on their side.


Well, they do _say_ they love feeding the poor. At least they are experienced "plate-ers" dishing it out.

I think they'd feed a Republican, too, though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would love to see them in person. Love watching them. No wonder they are so skinny. :shock:


I saw the show when the founder, Michael Flatley, was dancing.

I can't remember if it was immediately after the performance or in an interview I heard later when he talked about how many pounds he lost after each performance (5 lbs?). He had to eat between performances like he'd never again have food in order to have enough energy for his daily performance(s).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Cute, cute baby avatar! I love blueberry pancakes.


 :thumbup: to both

I recently bought a Blueberry Pancake/Waffle Mix I found at Whole Foods. Maple Grove Farms of Vermont is the manufacturer.

Best pre-mixed bb pancakes I've tried to date.

LOVE THEM!

Speaking of food, I recently tried Pepperidge Farm's Carmel Apple cookies and Pumpkin Cheesecake too. I cannot tell you how good they are. If I was willing to die for food, they would tempt me. :lol:

I don't know if you can get these brands in your areas, but worth the purchase if you can in my book.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice of you to ask! It was very nice. Two priests who used to be there and recently retired came back for the ceremony. That was nice. It was a loooong Mass - 1 hour and 45 minutes! The good part was that the Bishop is very funny and made the time fly when he was speaking. The church was more crowded than I've ever seen it. The same thing is happening at my church. I take that as a good sign.
> 
> The whole weekend was wonderful. My GS who was confirmed is such a positive kid. He seems to have something nice to say about everything. (Except when he's teasing Grandma.)
> 
> ...


So nice to hear Bonnie; such joy and life well lived with encouraging news. I wish I had been there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: to both
> 
> I recently bought a Blueberry Pancake/Waffle Mix I found at Whole Foods. Maple Grove Farms of Vermont is the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


It all sounds good! Thanks. Ummmm-pumpkin cheesecake especially.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So nice to hear Bonnie; such joy and life well lived with encouraging news. I wish I had been there.


I'm sure they'd have enjoyed having you there!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Hubba Hubba!


Cool avatar Gerslay! Welcome to this great thread.

Ladies, embrace Gerslay - she's one of us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Pull up the draw bridge!


  :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

maysmom said:


> --One particularly scary practice connected with fundamental-
> ism is the issue of corporal punishment. Michael and Debi
> Pearl are (in)famous for advocating hitting children as young
> as 6 months with switches, going up to paddles and plumb-
> ...


Very very strange. I recall someone posting a link to some vintage ads, and yes they depicted the Little Woman getting a paddling for spoiling the morning coffee. Guess this did and still does happen occasionally in some fundamentalist households. Wonder if St. Peter greets the men who do this with a two by four? Twenty whacks across the butt before they're allowed to pass through the gates!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We had a good, busy weekend. Saturday night DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. JV won, but V didn't. GS plays both. The other team is rated #1 in the state and played it rough. GS has lots of scratches and bruises. Wish referees wouldn't let that happen. Love to watch the games though.

Sunday, we went to great nieces' 2nd birthday party. Lots of family, good food, but noisy. Unfortunately, DH's brother was there. He has psoriatic arthritis which is affecting his hands, but refuses to take Humira, the doctor's recommended drug. I'm asking you to pray for him. He's going to end up disabled if he continues just holistic treatment. 

I also worked on my version of the Drift sweater. You know I don't like heavy knitted sweaters. I figure I am already too big, and I don't need a big heavy sweater making me look bigger. So I often split yarn to turn #4 worsted into #2 or #3 weight so it drapes more. It is also less hot to wear. 

About a week ago I started making a Drift cardigan with red, split yarn. Changing the yarn weight meant I had to adjust the pattern. Everything seemed to be going well yesterday afternoon, and then I realized I had done one section incorrectly for about 2 inches. So I stayed up late last night frogging. Now I am all set to continue.

Saw a couple shows on Masterpiece Theatre. One was "The Making of a Lady". Liked it. It was a period piece. Saw a Highclere Castle (Set for Downton Abbey) show, which had the true Earl and wife. Evidently DA's story is somewhat like his ancestor's experience. Very interesting. Earlier yesterday, I watched DA. There was an abortion theme, but the Earl's daughter changes her mind at the last minute. Love that show, especially the clothes.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool avatar Gerslay! Welcome to this great thread.
> 
> Ladies, embrace Gerslay - she's one of us.


Welcome Gerslay!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon should have listen to you and never called back number for Dr.s appointment. It was for my Doctor at UW Clinic to check meds for my seizures. 

This is what I want through, first had telephone number wrong. Called the wrong number got a women who was from another country could not understand a word she was saying took three trys to understand not clinic. So recheck number yup wrong. Then called right number and put on hold, I hate that especial at 8:30 in the morning when did not sleep good last night. So it is the neurology department. Have to see my doctor there to check on meds and make sure level is working right. 
Now the problem with that is I only have three days to get referal to be able to do this. Wish they would have called me more then three days before appointment or at least make appointment after last visit. 

so I call my clinic and guess what have to wait as put on hold because to early in morning. So finial get a person and they have to direct me to my clinic. On hold again then finial get secretary(spelt wrong and not looking up) tell her what I need from doctor. She says can you hold a mintue and guess what puts me thru to referal office. Hold again, then lady in referal office says they should not have put me through as they only take Dr.s request and I would have to get in touch with Dr.s office. At least she apolize for it. So then call my clinic again put on a longer hold, another sec answers the phone and says her name and said she is in training well you know what went through my mind, oh no not again. But wonder of wonders she knows more then first sec. She took all information and said if I want to check to make sure referal went through to call the clinic this afternoon. She knows more in training then first one.

So all of this for a blood test, will only see Dr. for about 15 min. Heres my thoughts on all of this nay forget what I am thinking at this hour.

It would have been easier just to have sent blood test order over to my clinic I go in and have blood test, they then send to Dr. at UW clinic, If changes need to be made then Dr. from UW clinic can either call my Dr. or then set up time for me to see her.
At last visit to Dr. at UW clinic if I understood her right she would not have to see me any more unless there where any problems that came up.

So can you tell I am a bit upset actual more than a bit. I need to slap something around . No not hubby who is no help tells me to calm down. Right next time he gets to do work on all of this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No No No RU Knitting you do not want to get inside my brain. You think you don't understand news letter well believe me my thought process. Even I wonder that wonder if I don't have a short in there some where.

Have a nice time on your retreat,wish I could join you. Could use some time away from here and this weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, goodness, don't do it RU! You'll never hear the end of it.


Isn't that the truth they seem to have nothing to do but aim for your hair. Maybe we all should do hair Adv. I could scare them away with the back of my head. ;-) ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice of you to ask! It was very nice. Two priests who used to be there and recently retired came back for the ceremony. That was nice. It was a loooong Mass - 1 hour and 45 minutes! The good part was that the Bishop is very funny and made the time fly when he was speaking. The church was more crowded than I've ever seen it. The same thing is happening at my church. I take that as a good sign.
> 
> The whole weekend was wonderful. My GS who was confirmed is such a positive kid. He seems to have something nice to say about everything. (Except when he's teasing Grandma.)
> 
> ...


Oh Bon it sounds so lovely I would have loved to have been there. Your grandchildren give you such joy, you are blessed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hubba Hubba!


You have that right But then on here We are always Right.

Hope you will come more often love your wit and how you handle things in the way you do. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: to both
> 
> I recently bought a Blueberry Pancake/Waffle Mix I found at Whole Foods. Maple Grove Farms of Vermont is the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Not a good idea to tell us that KGP there may be a shortage of both items in the near future and you will be upset when you can not purchase them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice of you to ask! It was very nice. Two priests who used to be there and recently retired came back for the ceremony. That was nice. It was a loooong Mass - 1 hour and 45 minutes! The good part was that the Bishop is very funny and made the time fly when he was speaking. The church was more crowded than I've ever seen it. The same thing is happening at my church. I take that as a good sign.
> 
> The whole weekend was wonderful. My GS who was confirmed is such a positive kid. He seems to have something nice to say about everything. (Except when he's teasing Grandma.)
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you again, Bonnie. Glad you're back and that you had a nice, warm weekend with family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237096-1.html
> 
> They couldn't go more than two pages without slamming the Koch Brothers and Republicans. The thread was supposed to be about your hopes for your grandkids. Guess who failed?


They sound like a broken record........... 'been there, done that'. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We had a good, busy weekend. Saturday night DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. JV won, but V didn't. GS plays both. The other team is rated #1 in the state and played it rough. GS has lots of scratches and bruises. Wish referees wouldn't let that happen. Love to watch the games though.
> 
> Sunday, we went to great nieces' 2nd birthday party. Lots of family, good food, but noisy. Unfortunately, DH's brother was there. He has psoriatic arthritis which is affecting his hands, but refuses to take Humira, the doctor's recommended drug. I'm asking you to pray for him. He's going to end up disabled if he continues just holistic treatment.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good weekend lady. Will pray for that poor man the pain must be horrible.

I want a heavy sweater don't care how I look, it is what is needed this year with weather.

Never split yarn would like to learn. Had trouble just finding sports yarn this year. Maybe could have split DK and had that instead of running around looking for it.Sorry about the ripping feel your pain.

Didn't see the Making of the lady, but love Downton Abbey. Did you see Bates looking at man think this should be interesting after the rape wonder what is going to happen there. Then Mary and the mud sling. Wonder who the next love interest will be. Yes and the change of mine about abortion. Love that show.
Wonder why we in the US can not produce shows like those from United Kingdom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get to Post Office to get Valentines cards mailed out. Way this day is going they probably go to the wrong place or take till next year to get there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and they don't recognize it; blind :shock: - but so quick to dish it out on their side.


So true, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They sound like a broken record........... 'been there, done that'. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so wonderful. I love your stories about your kids and grands. I know your kids love having you for a mama and grandmother. I thought about you during church today.Good memories for you. How did your gs do on the drumming?
> Oh by the way our service is always 2 hours long. Goes by fast because it is so good.


My DH is a Baptist. His church service was always at least, 2 hrs long, esp. when his uncle was preaching.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like a good weekend lady. Will pray for that poor man the pain must be horrible.
> 
> I want a heavy sweater don't care how I look, it is what is needed this year with weather.
> 
> ...


You are right. The UK has good writers and good actors. Love their shows.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sometimes we don't want to stand up for what is right, or be the missionaries we've been called to tell the good news huh, CB?
> 
> Then I remember Jonah and change my thoughts and go with the flow and where I'm led. I'm not about to challenge God!
> 
> Anyone can run from Him, but no one can hide from Him.


So true, KPG, can't hide from Him.
Jonah, one man, turned the people of Ninevah back to God. With God all is possible!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: to both
> 
> I recently bought a Blueberry Pancake/Waffle Mix I found at Whole Foods. Maple Grove Farms of Vermont is the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Looove Carmel Apple pie. Wonder if they taste something like that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool avatar Gerslay! Welcome to this great thread.
> 
> Ladies, embrace Gerslay - she's one of us.


Welcome Gerslay! Hope you feel at home on this thread.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So I often split yarn to turn #4 worsted into #2 or #3 weight so it drapes more.


Ok, you perked up my inquisitive bone, KC. How do you split worsted yarn in #2 or #3? Would love to learn that trick! :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So true, KPG, can't hide from Him.
> Jonah, one man, turned the people of Ninevah back to God. With God all is possible!


Things to keep in mind when reflecting on Jonah. 
1) Jonah wanted to Ninevah to be destroyed. They were the enemy.
2) Jonah disregarded what God wanted him to do and left Ninevah multiple times.
3) When Jonah _finally_ did what God asked of him and was successful he became angry at God for not destroying them.

Lesson: Just like a super hero; God will _always_ win in the end. Might as well face it now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Things to keep in mind when reflecting on Jonah.
> 1) Jonah wanted to Ninevah to be destroyed. They were the enemy.
> 2) Jonah disregarded what God wanted him to do and left Ninevah multiple times.
> 3) When Jonah _finally_ did what God asked of him and was successful he became angry at God for not destroying them.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Yet, the left continues to fight Him. :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I never dreamed I'd be blessed with 13 grandchildren. I always wanted a big family but only had 3 myself. They grew up and took care of the rest for me! God love 'em!
> 
> It was nice of you to think of me during church. You must have a lot of pretty music and a good preacher for a two hour service.
> 
> ...


Great Bonnie now he is the cool guy at school. Boys love that attention from girls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sometimes we don't want to stand up for what is right, or be the missionaries we've been called to tell the good news huh, CB?
> 
> Then I remember Jonah and change my thoughts and go with the flow and where I'm led. I'm not about to challenge God!
> 
> Anyone can run from Him, but no one can hide from Him.


I just can't sit around with a gourd growing over my head. I am with you I am on the Lord's side and in His army. Charge!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We had a good, busy weekend. Saturday night DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. JV won, but V didn't. GS plays both. The other team is rated #1 in the state and played it rough. GS has lots of scratches and bruises. Wish referees wouldn't let that happen. Love to watch the games though.
> 
> Sunday, we went to great nieces' 2nd birthday party. Lots of family, good food, but noisy. Unfortunately, DH's brother was there. He has psoriatic arthritis which is affecting his hands, but refuses to take Humira, the doctor's recommended drug. I'm asking you to pray for him. He's going to end up disabled if he continues just holistic treatment.
> 
> ...


It sounds like we had similar weekends, WCK. Family! Two-year olds are so much fun.

I'm sorry about your brother-in-law. Those medications have so many side effects. I liked it better when the doctor DID patronize me, patting me on the head and saying, "Take it - you'll be fine." They sure don't do that any more.

We also watched British tv shows on PBS. We watched two episodes of "As Time Goes By." I love that show - we laugh out loud. Well, DH laughs; I howl! Love it.

As for the knitting, I admire you. I haven't knitted in weeks - no time. I hope to do some today.

I hope your week is a nice and productive as your weekend!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool avatar Gerslay! Welcome to this great thread.
> 
> Ladies, embrace Gerslay - she's one of us.


Yes she is. Glad you are here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Very very strange. I recall someone posting a link to some vintage ads, and yes they depicted the Little Woman getting a paddling for spoiling the morning coffee. Guess this did and still does happen occasionally in some fundamentalist households. Wonder if St. Peter greets the men who do this with a two by four? Twenty whacks across the butt before they're allowed to pass through the gates!


Norman Bates needs some attention. LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hubba Hubba!


Love that new avatar Gerslay. Love the red prada's?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a book recommendation. If you want to have a good time, try this.

The book is called Hot Flashes and Cold Lemonade, and the author is Susan Flett Swiderski. 

I've read sections of it, and it is hilarious! I've just started it, and I find myself sitting alone, laughing out loud at some parts. I think it's more than funny, though. Judging from the rave reviews on Amazon.com, it features a woman who has some important lessons to learn. 

With the humor and spice I see on here, I think you'd enjoy it. It has some naughty words, so be prepared. If you're interested, it's available on Amazon for about $13.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We had a good, busy weekend. Saturday night DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. JV won, but V didn't. GS plays both. The other team is rated #1 in the state and played it rough. GS has lots of scratches and bruises. Wish referees wouldn't let that happen. Love to watch the games though.
> 
> Sunday, we went to great nieces' 2nd birthday party. Lots of family, good food, but noisy. Unfortunately, DH's brother was there. He has psoriatic arthritis which is affecting his hands, but refuses to take Humira, the doctor's recommended drug. I'm asking you to pray for him. He's going to end up disabled if he continues just holistic treatment.
> 
> ...


I have never tried to split yarn. I always double it. Why not buy a sport weight or sock yarn?
We saw the show on Highclere Castle. Wasn't it amazing? Can't imagine living like that. Was it a million a year to run it?
Have watched DA I will have find it on PBS?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We had a good, busy weekend. Saturday night DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. JV won, but V didn't. GS plays both. The other team is rated #1 in the state and played it rough. GS has lots of scratches and bruises. Wish referees wouldn't let that happen. Love to watch the games though.
> 
> Sunday, we went to great nieces' 2nd birthday party. Lots of family, good food, but noisy. Unfortunately, DH's brother was there. He has psoriatic arthritis which is affecting his hands, but refuses to take Humira, the doctor's recommended drug. I'm asking you to pray for him. He's going to end up disabled if he continues just holistic treatment.
> 
> ...


You sure were busy - that was a lot of activity in 1 weekend. Nice to have a chance to visit with extended family; prayers for your BIL's improved health.

One of my nephews has been playing in an adult soccer league since he finished high school. He enjoys it and my Dad still goes to all his games. He does get his share of bumps and bruises, but minor compared to another nephew that played hockey.

I'm still in awe with your patience in separating yarn! Hope we get to see your sweater when you're done.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Ok, you perked up my inquisitive bone, KC. How do you split worsted yarn in #2 or #3? Would love to learn that trick! :thumbup: Thanks.


It is time consuming, but it is hard to find yarn at the price, color and weight I like. Here is what I do:

1. Pick a worsted weight yarn or heavier that you like.

2. Divide strands equally for 12-18 inches to start. Usually, there are 4 distinct threads. So divide into 2 & 2.

3. Start one half on my yarn winder.

4. Hand wind the second half into small ball and secure with lg. safety pin. This adds weight to the ball that is needed for unwinding.

5. Hold yarn winder yarn half in left hand close to point it is not unwound. Hold ball half in right hand at point immediately after the ball. Rotate it by swinging ball around the two yarn halves. The ball with safety pin has weight that unwinds the yarn by gravitational force.

6. Stop from time to time to wind split yarn on the ball winder and to increase the size of the ball.

I have done this numerous times.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - I hope your day gets better after the rough start. I have to agree with you - why can't your dr send the results of your tests to the clinic - seems like a much simpler solution


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never tried to split yarn. I always double it. Why not buy a sport weight or sock yarn?
> We saw the show on Highclere Castle. Wasn't it amazing? Can't imagine living like that. Was it a million a year to run it?
> Have watched DA I will have find it on PBS?


Sock yarns are about the weight I like, but usually are striped. Sport weight is a little heavy. Actually baby yarn weight is what I like, but the colors are not deep and rich.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My DH is a Baptist. His church service was always at least, 2 hrs long, esp. when his uncle was preaching.


I go to the second service it starts at 11:00 and is over usually at 12:50 . We have great praise and worship, our pastor is very good. He can hold your attention the whole time. Then we have ministry for anyone that needs it. Always have an altar full of people with needs. My gd has been working with the children's ministry for the last year. That is a challenge keeping the kids for 2 hours. We have good youth pastor and children's pastor. We are blessed to have a church that needs to people. Pastor works with other pastors in the area. We have alot of crime. He goes into the bad neigborhoods pasting our Bibles. They always accept them and act like they appreciate them. God is Good! Also we support a ministry for girls that want abortion and unwed mothers. Then help tend to the babies and mama's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Sock yarns are about the weight I like, but usually are striped. Sport weight is a little heavy. Actually baby yarn weight is what I like, but the colors are not deep and rich.


Have you looked at knit picks? They have it all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are right. The UK has good writers and good actors. Love their shows.


I agree, too. And they don't junk it up with loud music.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a book recommendation. If you want to have a good time, try this.
> 
> The book is called Hot Flashes and Cold Lemonade, and the author is Susan Flett Swiderski.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie - I'll look it up


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon should have listen to you and never called back number for Dr.s appointment. It was for my Doctor at UW Clinic to check meds for my seizures.
> 
> This is what I want through, first had telephone number wrong. Called the wrong number got a women who was from another country could not understand a word she was saying took three trys to understand not clinic. So recheck number yup wrong. Then called right number and put on hold, I hate that especial at 8:30 in the morning when did not sleep good last night. So it is the neurology department. Have to see my doctor there to check on meds and make sure level is working right.
> Now the problem with that is I only have three days to get referal to be able to do this. Wish they would have called me more then three days before appointment or at least make appointment after last visit.
> ...


Terrible! The incompetence is everywhere. So frustrating.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I go to the second service it starts at 11:00 and is over usually at 12:50 . We have great praise and worship, our pastor is very good. He can hold your attention the whole time. Then we have ministry for anyone that needs it. Always have an altar full of people with needs. My gd has been working with the children's ministry for the last year. That is a challenge keeping the kids for 2 hours. We have good youth pastor and children's pastor. We are blessed to have a church that needs to people. Pastor works with other pastors in the area. We have alot of crime. He goes into the bad neigborhoods pasting our Bibles. They always accept them and act like they appreciate them. God is Good! Also we support a ministry for girls that want abortion and unwed mothers. Then help tend to the babies and mama's.


It sounds like you have a very active church. So good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You sure were busy - that was a lot of activity in 1 weekend. Nice to have a chance to visit with extended family; prayers for your BIL's improved health.
> 
> One of my nephews has been playing in an adult soccer league since he finished high school. He enjoys it and my Dad still goes to all his games. He does get his share of bumps and bruises, but minor compared to another nephew that played hockey.
> 
> I'm still in awe with your patience in separating yarn! Hope we get to see your sweater when you're done.


I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I go to the second service it starts at 11:00 and is over usually at 12:50 . We have great praise and worship, our pastor is very good. He can hold your attention the whole time. Then we have ministry for anyone that needs it. Always have an altar full of people with needs. My gd has been working with the children's ministry for the last year. That is a challenge keeping the kids for 2 hours. We have good youth pastor and children's pastor. We are blessed to have a church that needs to people. Pastor works with other pastors in the area. We have alot of crime. He goes into the bad neigborhoods pasting our Bibles. They always accept them and act like they appreciate them. God is Good! Also we support a ministry for girls that want abortion and unwed mothers. Then help tend to the babies and mama's.


Sounds like a very healthy, vibrant and involved church community you're a part of, CB. My DH's cousin in central NY is in a similar church. Great to be a part of such a community. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


It looks very current! Love the whole effect. Did you knit this with a 2ply, split from a 4ply, yarn? Very nice look. Will have to give it a try. Thanks for the idea, KC :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


That's beautiful KC. I've made a couple of side to side sweaters (1 for me and the other a child size) and enjoyed working on them - they seem to work up faster. Did you pick up stitches for the ribbing or work it as a separate piece?

I like working top down sweaters too (no sewing!!)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


Very nice! I like it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> There are so many pages to catch up on that I decided to finish a table cloth I've been working on since I'm not reading nor responding to the Lefties rude words!
> 
> This is for daughter # 2's antique table, but it must be washed & blocked first. It is beige crochet thread made with my mom's size 7 needle.


Beautiful tablecloth Janie. You really have the talented crafty gene. :thumbup: :thumbup: Your daughter will love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie - the Pumpkin Cheesecake is another flavor of cookies. Thanks for the book recommendation. Now on my list of books to read.

Yarnie - I love you, and you make me laugh every day.

KC - very nice sweater and your work is awesome. Thanks for the explanation of how to separate yarns.

Hi Twin! Haven't spoken to you in awhile. 

Jokim - always a pleasure and you are always spot on.

Remember Jonah and to practice your back stroke everyone! 

Back to work for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hip Hip Hoorah! A robin just landed on the rail and then was drinking from the dripping icicles. What a site!

I think Mr. Robin will have a few choice words for Mr. Groundhog as it seems there has been a miscommunication on exactly what season we are in.

The Robin family will not be making a return flight and will blame it all on ObamaCare if they get sick from the cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=802810229910


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hip Hip Hoorah! A robin just landed on the rail and then was drinking from the dripping icicles. What a site!
> 
> I think Mr. Robin will have a few choice words for Mr. Groundhog as it seems there has been a miscommunication on exactly what season we are in.
> 
> The Robin family will not be making a return flight and will blame it all on ObamaCare if they get sick from the cold.


Woo Hoo! Spring is on its way! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=802810229910


Wow! What a talented dog and his trainer. Hope PETA doesn't see this. :XD: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


I want to do that, what month workbasket is it. Can find some at used book store or St. Vinnies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree, too. And they don't junk it up with loud music.


Or with unnecessary car chases or shootouts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, you ask about my Dad a bit back. Have not been able to get up to see him since before Christmas. We can't skype as camera broke, then his phone died. So we can only email. Worry about him and am hoping weather breaks soon so not to worry about car breaking down. 

See Bonn you and CB may be hit again with bad weather ice too stay safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Egads UW called and told me i need a referral. I know that I have already done that. I mean when who and how . This is going to go on all day and next day please help me I can't reach the phone and I need help. Not :roll: :roll: :roll: :-o :?: :?: :? :arrow: :-( :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


That's a good-looking sweater!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


That's a good-looking sweater! What size needle do you use for that? I'm used to big needles and big stitches, but I really like the fine stitches for a sweater. I love the color - looks soft and warm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hip Hip Hoorah! A robin just landed on the rail and then was drinking from the dripping icicles. What a site!
> 
> I think Mr. Robin will have a few choice words for Mr. Groundhog as it seems there has been a miscommunication on exactly what season we are in.
> 
> The Robin family will not be making a return flight and will blame it all on ObamaCare if they get sick from the cold.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Or with unnecessary car chases or shootouts.


Right. The one I watch doesn't even have half-nekkid people in it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, you ask about my Dad a bit back. Have not been able to get up to see him since before Christmas. We can't skype as camera broke, then his phone died. So we can only email. Worry about him and am hoping weather breaks soon so not to worry about car breaking down.
> 
> See Bonn you and CB may be hit again with bad weather ice too stay safe.


I'm sorry you're having trouble communicating with your Dad. Everything happens at once, it seems.

Thanks for the good wishes for the next storm. Same days, too. Something weird is going on!

Atlanta doesn't want to be embarrassed this time. Last night some group already cancelled it's Monday night activities due to Tuesday's storm! 
:lol:

I shouldn't laugh. It could come early, and then I'd be the one embarrassed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=802810229910


loved it! She looked like she was having a great time and she dances better than I would


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, you ask about my Dad a bit back. Have not been able to get up to see him since before Christmas. We can't skype as camera broke, then his phone died. So we can only email. Worry about him and am hoping weather breaks soon so not to worry about car breaking down.
> 
> See Bonn you and CB may be hit again with bad weather ice too stay safe.


Sorry about that Yarnie, I know how much the 2 of you enjoyed skyping with each other. Sure hope your weather clears up soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Egads UW called and told me i need a referral. I know that I have already done that. I mean when who and how . This is going to go on all day and next day please help me I can't reach the phone and I need help. Not :roll: :roll: :roll: :-o :?: :?: :? :arrow: :-( :roll: :roll:


and Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


Maddening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The last few days had snow flakes in the air but they melted on the ground but this morning we woke up to a white blanket of snow! It's getting slushy now so probably won't last long and hopefully won't be too icy tomorrow morning.

Today is a provincial holiday "Family Day" - it's the 2nd year that BC has had the holiday. 4 other provinces have a Feb holiday but celebrate it next Mon. (BC just had to be different :roll: )

I still had a small turkey in the freezer, so DH is eagerly waiting for his turkey dinner today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The last few days had snow flakes in the air but they melted on the ground but this morning we woke up to a white blanket of snow! It's getting slushy now so probably won't last long and hopefully won't be too icy tomorrow morning.
> 
> Today is a provincial holiday "Family Day" - it's the 2nd year that BC has had the holiday. 4 other provinces have a Feb holiday but celebrate it next Mon. (BC just had to be different :roll: )
> 
> I still had a small turkey in the freezer, so DH is eagerly waiting for his turkey dinner today.


That's a nice dinner on a snowy day!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's beautiful KC. I've made a couple of side to side sweaters (1 for me and the other a child size) and enjoyed working on them - they seem to work up faster. Did you pick up stitches for the ribbing or work it as a separate piece?
> 
> I like working top down sweaters too (no sewing!!)


I picked up stitches for the bottom ribbing . It fits closely so it helps minimize the look of bulk. I was happy with the end result. The white yarn is #2 weight baby yarn that was the same weight as the split yarn.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to do that, what month workbasket is it. Can find some at used book store or St. Vinnies.


April 1985


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you looked at knit picks? They have it all.


I'll have to try that. I usually shop at Joann's (in store and online) and Hobby Lobby. I got some good yarn at Big Lots too. So I haven't used Knit Picks. I really like to feel my yarn before buying if I can.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


Beautiful sweater as some styles never go out of style in my book! Lovely work,

Yarnie, my library has Workbasket books on micro film so you might try that for the pattern. I'm sure it isn't called micro film but some sort of medium where it is saved.

I'm not getting my new email notices so hope I haven't missed any messages as this is an old one with about 20 pages to read. Don't know what is wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=725314197492338&set=a.239567319400364.69479.100000412945740&type=1&theate My state capital this week.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=725314197492338&set=a.239567319400364.69479.100000412945740&type=1&theate My state capital this week.


That is beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I picked up stitches for the bottom ribbing . It fits closely so it helps minimize the look of bulk. I was happy with the end result. The white yarn is #2 weight baby yarn that was the same weight as the split yarn.


That sweater is #2 weight baby yarn? Interesting. I didn't know that would work. I love the smaller stitches - must have taken a lot of them. Did you use the needle size suggested for that type of yarn? Is that how you do it?

It's beautiful - my husband would love it, especially the reduced bulk. Good job, Knit not-so-crazy-after-all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Beautiful sweater as some styles never go out of style in my book! Lovely work,
> 
> Yarnie, my library has Workbasket books on micro film so you might try that for the pattern. I'm sure it isn't called micro film but some sort of medium where it is saved.
> 
> I'm not getting my new email notices so hope I haven't missed any messages as this is an old one with about 20 pages to read. Don't know what is wrong.


That happens to me from time to time. Usually just posting again brings back the emails.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=725314197492338&set=a.239567319400364.69479.100000412945740&type=1&theate My state capital this week.


Lovely, CB. Are you getting this next storm? We're due tomorrow and Wednesday. This time we're prepared. My DH said he went to the store and it was mobbed. He went to buy - you guessed it - bread and milk. (Thank goodness we already have chocolate.) He said the kind of bread he was looking for was gone completely, and there were only 2 jugs of 2% milk left. That was late this afternoon! Some schools have already closed, and the brine is poured, and the equipment is in position. Bring it on, Mother Nature!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lovely, CB. Are you getting this next storm? We're due tomorrow and Wednesday. This time we're prepared. My DH said he went to the store and it was mobbed. He went to buy - you guessed it - bread and milk. (Thank goodness we already have chocolate.) He said the kind of bread he was looking for was gone completely, and there were only 2 jugs of 2% milk left. That was late this afternoon! Some schools have already closed, and the brine is poured, and the equipment is in position. Bring it on, Mother Nature!


They are talking that we are getting snow in the morning. My boys have the melt reading for the lots they put it out for. Been a good year for them. 
Got everything I need no chocolate but everything else. Be careful Bon and Dh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=725314197492338&set=a.239567319400364.69479.100000412945740&type=1&theate My state capital this week.


That's a beautiful photo, someone got everything just right


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Country Bumpkins...I put up your pic in WOW


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hey Country Bumpkins...I put up your pic in WOW


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=725314197492338&set=a.239567319400364.69479.100000412945740&type=1&theate My state capital this week.


Looks lovely framed in ice. Bet you're sick of this cold weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are talking that we are getting snow in the morning. My boys have the melt reading for the lots they put it out for. Been a good year for them.
> Got everything I need no chocolate but everything else. Be careful Bon and Dh.


You, too. CB, what do you mean by "the melt reading?" I don't mean to be nosey, but I haven't a clue.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You, too. CB, what do you mean by "the melt reading?" I don't mean to be nosey, but I haven't a clue.


That is a good question Bon!  I don't either. I meant snow melt. Too many people calling my name while I am posting. Sorry .  My boys have some stores they put snow melt out for. Parking lot maintenance. The cold weather doesn't bother me as long as I can stay inside


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this. Janie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=815001598516943&set=a.321655254518249.103144.116885028328607&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Too funny!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202082294073086


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good question Bon!  I don't either. I meant snow melt. Too many people calling my name while I am posting. Sorry .  My boys have some stores they put snow melt out for. Parking lot maintenance. The cold weather doesn't bother me as long as I can stay inside


So they let the stores know at what temperature the snow will melt? Do I have that right? Very interesting. My son and I were just talking about when it's going to freeze. To sum it up, we do not know! School's closed tomorrow, so two kids will spend the day here. Good thing I just bought a new "big kid" game. If anyone has big grandkids, it's called "Quelf," and it's crazy and fun.

I hope you get pretty snow and no ice, CB.

I just reread your post and thought, maybe you mean something to melt the snow. ? Ah, life is full of such mysteries! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute
http://www.wimp.com/childjoins/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this. Janie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=815001598516943&set=a.321655254518249.103144.116885028328607&type=1&theater


Thanks as I have known people who left a long thread when starting/stopping embroidery work. I make loop when starting by threading both ends through the needle therefore creating a loop at the other end that the first stitch goes through the loop on the back side. Then ending with running the thread under stitches on the back then cutting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute
> http://www.wimp.com/childjoins/


So cute! The baby really carries the tune - smart!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I have known people who left a long thread when starting/stopping embroidery work. I make loop when starting by threading both ends through the needle therefore creating a loop at the other end that the first stitch goes through the loop on the back side. Then ending with running the thread under stitches on the back then cutting.


I love the story that goes with this!

Jane, if I can figure it out, I'll try it. My mother used to say you want the back to be as neat as the front. I've never accomplished that! My mother was a whiz with any kind of needle and thread, yarn, etc. I wish I'd admired her masterpieces more, but at the time I had no idea how much work and talent went into them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I have known people who left a long thread when starting/stopping embroidery work. I make loop when starting by threading both ends through the needle therefore creating a loop at the other end that the first stitch goes through the loop on the back side. Then ending with running the thread under stitches on the back then cutting.


Did you read it all?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So they let the stores know at what temperature the snow will melt? Do I have that right? Very interesting. My son and I were just talking about when it's going to freeze. To sum it up, we do not know! School's closed tomorrow, so two kids will spend the day here. Good thing I just bought a new "big kid" game. If anyone has big grandkids, it's called "Quelf," and it's crazy and fun.
> 
> I hope you get pretty snow and no ice, CB.
> 
> I just reread your post and thought, maybe you mean something to melt the snow. ? Ah, life is full of such mysteries! :-D


You must be getting what we had this weekend. I don't think we are going to get much but will see. Yes my boys put out snow melt to the parking lots to keep people from falling in the snow. Snow melting salt. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute
> http://www.wimp.com/childjoins/


That girl has talent!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too funny!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202082294073086


 :lol: always a drama


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That sweater is #2 weight baby yarn? Interesting. I didn't know that would work. I love the smaller stitches - must have taken a lot of them. Did you use the needle size suggested for that type of yarn? Is that how you do it?
> 
> It's beautiful - my husband would love it, especially the reduced bulk. Good job, Knit not-so-crazy-after-all!


I had to change the needle size and use more cast-on stitches Only the white stripes are baby yarn. The rest was Lion Brand #4 Vanna's Choice in taupe which I split. It was about the same weight split as the baby yarn. It was warm to the feel and could be layered over a tee or worn alone. It just has a nice drape.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you read it all?


I had to go back and read the story too. At first I just looked at the picture and thought the back could have been neater. 
Like Jane, I always try to make the back look as neat as possible. Good to have a reminder that we can't control everything, even if we want to


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: always a drama


Wasn't it funny? My daughter acted like that when she had her wisdom teeth out. 
When dh was in the hospital was funny too. He said to stop hitting him in the head with the seven up can. I had moved his pillow off his head and then he said why did I let him fly out the window that he had been up there flying around. LOL He said he was on a string.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love the story that goes with this!
> 
> Jane, if I can figure it out, I'll try it. My mother used to say you want the back to be as neat as the front. I've never accomplished that! My mother was a whiz with any kind of needle and thread, yarn, etc. I wish I'd admired her masterpieces more, but at the time I had no idea how much work and talent went into them.


The starts and stops I use depend on the work I am doing. Not all knots are created equal and some just won't work in every situation. I've used Jane's technique before and it's pretty slick.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support. 

When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.

So, DD1 gave her some money and gift cards she had from Christmas. She said she wasn't sure she did the right thing because the woman might be back soon for additional help. Then, this morning DD1 got a call from her dental office telling her they were sending her a check for an overpayment that was exactly the amount DD1 gave the woman.

I told DD1 that God was blessing her for giving. I told her to stop worrying about whether she did the right thing. God's blessing means that he approved. I wonder what lesson God might have for the woman's ex?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


Given how many of the ex sport millionaire end up it is more than likely he will end up penniless, alone, or in prison. Your daughter did the right thing. Blessings to her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too funny!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202082294073086


I love the picture of your captiol, but Bumkins how can you make fun of the poor girl in the second one. I mean really the poor girl lost her bottom lip :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Really if is not funny to make fun of a person who is half liped.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Beautiful sweater as some styles never go out of style in my book! Lovely work,
> 
> Yarnie, my library has Workbasket books on micro film so you might try that for the pattern. I'm sure it isn't called micro film but some sort of medium where it is saved.
> 
> I'm not getting my new email notices so hope I haven't missed any messages as this is an old one with about 20 pages to read. Don't know what is wrong.


Thanks Jayne will check out at the llibrary if they have copies. your a doll for telling me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this. Janie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=815001598516943&set=a.321655254518249.103144.116885028328607&type=1&theater


Oh Jayne thank you I forgot her so long ago but remember her on Johnny Carson and other shows. Read her book. What faith she had even after her family was destory for helping Jewish people during the war. She even manage to forgive the man who was a guard in the prison camp she was in in German. Remarkable women, and so faithful to God's word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That girl has talent!


you ladies find the sweetest funnist things for all of us to enjoy. Thanks ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


I hope it is how he should care for his family even if he has left them. Money sounds like it is his only God.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute
> http://www.wimp.com/childjoins/


Very nice, Kitty. Especially since this is in Krakow, Poland. Do you think he's destitute?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Thumper heat wave here Wed. in the thirtys, but snow. Don't care warmth. When did it become 30 was a heat wave to me. This winter I think they say next week in upper 20's. Sure hope the same for you. Get your spring clothes out thinking shorts myself.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope it is how he should care for his family even if he has left them. Money sounds like it is his only God.


I think he just wants to hurt her. She divorced him because she got tired of his multiple affairs. He's just getting back. This man owns at least 4 homes I am aware of. His money is well invested.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this. Janie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=815001598516943&set=a.321655254518249.103144.116885028328607&type=1&theater


In a way, this reflects life: to all outside appearances everything is nice, pretty, orderly and beautiful, but on the inside................!
I'll tell you one thing, the Embroiderers' Guild of America would never approve of the back. For them the back has to be as neat as the front. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had to change the needle size and use more cast-on stitches Only the white stripes are baby yarn. The rest was Lion Brand #4 Vanna's Choice in taupe which I split. It was about the same weight split as the baby yarn. It was warm to the feel and could be layered over a tee or worn alone. It just has a nice drape.


That is such a clever, unique idea that you have given us, KC. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wasn't it funny? My daughter acted like that when she had her wisdom teeth out.
> When dh was in the hospital was funny too. He said to stop hitting him in the head with the seven up can. I had moved his pillow off his head and then he said why did I let him fly out the window that he had been up there flying around. LOL He said he was on a string.


My sister was that way too while in ICU recouping from an accident. She was overmedicated and hallucinating.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


Kudos to your daughter! What a kind heart she has.
Yes, I also wonder about the lesson her ex will receive, but will he realize it's a lesson?
Similar situation happened to my mom when we were small. We were very poor, but always aware of others' need. When we helped others, we were helped by strangers in return, not necessarily in kind, but helped nonetheless. My mom never failed to point out how God rewards the cheerful giver. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper heat wave here Wed. in the thirtys, but snow. Don't care warmth. When did it become 30 was a heat wave to me. This winter I think they say next week in upper 20's. Sure hope the same for you. Get your spring clothes out thinking shorts myself.


Thank goodness! I can start working on my tan now.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My sister was that way too while in ICU recouping from an accident. She was overmedicated and hallucinating.


My DH told me that when I got mine taken out I got upset because the dentist didn't give me my teeth he had removed and the tooth fairy wasn't going to come. :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My DH told me that when I got mine taken out I got upset because the dentist didn't give me my teeth he had removed and the tooth fairy wasn't going to come. :roll:


Reading all your comments about wisdom teeth surgery makes me glad that I never got wisdom teeth. Does it make me less wise? :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I didn't get them either. At 24 I had a tooth pulled and it never hurt after the anesthetic wore off. I know I am odd.


Let's start 'The Wisdom Toothless Club' ;-) :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love the story that goes with this!
> 
> Jane, if I can figure it out, I'll try it. My mother used to say you want the back to be as neat as the front. I've never accomplished that! My mother was a whiz with any kind of needle and thread, yarn, etc. I wish I'd admired her masterpieces more, but at the time I had no idea how much work and talent went into them.


Bonnie, just heard about the ice forecast for Atlanta. Do you have a generator? It's a lifesaver during a power outage. Please stay safe, and try to keep warm. Will pray for all you down in the path of this storm monstrocity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Let's start 'The Wisdom Toothless Club' ;-) :lol:


Yes good idea. I have one extra tooth . Don't know why, but it is below my other teeth. Maybe need a extra one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I didn't get them either. At 24 I had a tooth pulled and it never hurt after the anesthetic wore off. I know I am odd.


Oh you you are the lucky one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My DH told me that when I got mine taken out I got upset because the dentist didn't give me my teeth he had removed and the tooth fairy wasn't going to come. :roll:


Darn just when you are old enough to know he brings money they won't give them to you. That is just mean.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


God Blessed her for sure. I know you are proud of your daughter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the picture of your captiol, but Bumkins how can you make fun of the poor girl in the second one. I mean really the poor girl lost her bottom lip :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Really if is not funny to make fun of a person who is half liped.


Didn't you laugh at her too? Her wedding day she will just have one red line on her face. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Didn't you laugh at her too? Her wedding day she will just have one red line on her face. :lol:


Not only that it will be hard to kiss her love if she is lipless. No pucker power there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had to go back and read the story too. At first I just looked at the picture and thought the back could have been neater.
> Like Jane, I always try to make the back look as neat as possible. Good to have a reminder that we can't control everything, even if we want to


I love Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not only that it will be hard to kiss her love if she is lipless. No pucker power there.


Plus all that chapstick on her teeth.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay I had some excellent cooking success with French bread yesterday. I made two loaves with bread flour instead of the AP flour I`ve used in the past.
I made garlic bread out of one of the loaves and put mozzarella cheese on it and put it under the broiler. We had it with spaghetti and it was wonderful.
Here`s the bread recipe I used. I`m making some more today as the two loaves I made last night didn`t last long.
http://www.food.com/recipe/crusty-french-bread-101476


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I had some excellent cooking success with French bread yesterday. I made two loaves with bread flour instead of the AP flour I`ve used in the past.
> I made garlic bread out of one of the loaves and put mozzarella cheese on it and put it under the broiler. We had it with spaghetti and it was wonderful.
> Here`s the bread recipe I used. I`m making some more today as the two loaves I made last night didn`t last long.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/crusty-french-bread-101476


that sounds so good Wee Bee. Wonder if you can use bread machine for the first half ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I had some excellent cooking success with French bread yesterday. I made two loaves with bread flour instead of the AP flour I`ve used in the past.
> I made garlic bread out of one of the loaves and put mozzarella cheese on it and put it under the broiler. We had it with spaghetti and it was wonderful.
> Here`s the bread recipe I used. I`m making some more today as the two loaves I made last night didn`t last long.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/crusty-french-bread-101476


That is a great recipe. I use the same one except to half it . That is my husband's favorite bread. My son just came in to tell me Shirley Temple died. Oh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great recipe. I use the same one except to half it . That is my husband's favorite bread. My son just came in to tell me Shirley Temple died. Oh.


Oh I am sorry to hear that. From reading about her life she was a kind lady. On the good ship Lollip, loved that song.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Let's start 'The Wisdom Toothless Club' ;-) :lol:


Here's our dance for our club.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179100492268687 Get our your sun glasses.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I had some excellent cooking success with French bread yesterday. I made two loaves with bread flour instead of the AP flour I`ve used in the past.
> I made garlic bread out of one of the loaves and put mozzarella cheese on it and put it under the broiler. We had it with spaghetti and it was wonderful.
> Here`s the bread recipe I used. I`m making some more today as the two loaves I made last night didn`t last long.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/crusty-french-bread-101476


Thanks Wendy, I copied the recipe.
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Happens that way when one gives with a giving heart and often with sacrifice. Praise _God_!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Reading all your comments about wisdom teeth surgery makes me glad that I never got wisdom teeth. Does it make me less wise? :XD:


No problem Jokim.

Two years ago my dentist suggested I have all four (I had all four wisdom teeth, never impacted or a problem) teeth removed, so I did.

No problems then or now. I notice I got smarter after the fact!

Besides, the Bible tells us gray hair is of the Wise. I've got plenty of that to prove my point. :XD: I don't recall words of wisdom about Wisdom Teeth in the good book. Even the jawbone of a donkey gets mention, but no teeth of wisdom.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Let's start 'The Wisdom Toothless Club' ;-) :lol:


I'm a member now, after intervention.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Reading all your comments about wisdom teeth surgery makes me glad that I never got wisdom teeth. Does it make me less wise? :XD:


I only got two, and I had them out when I was 28. I must have had a different anesthesia because I think I drove home myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what are you doing on your day off. Something fun I hope. Bon how is the snow? We didn't get anything. PTL
Sad story here this past weekend. With the ice on the bridges a semi jack knived on a bridge and people had to jump off the bridge into the water or die in the wreck. One of the ladies weren't found but good news the other 3 lived. That is why I don't like the snow and ice. Always wrecks.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that sounds so good Wee Bee. Wonder if you can use bread machine for the first half ?


Sure thing Yarny. I used the dough hook on the stand mixer I got for Christmas for this dough. And the jar of yeast I used is for bread machines.
I have never used bread flour and I loved it. The dough stands up beautifully in the rising process and doesn`t spread across the pan like AP flour did.
The bread even rose in the oven too!!! That`s never happened before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I only got two, and I had them out when I was 28. I must have had a different anesthesia because I think I drove home myself.


I know I didn't act that way. Maybe because we were older. Teenager are not used to the pain so they have to medicate them with drugs. :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I was saddened to hear about the passing of SHirley Temple. Coincidentally enough I was reading an article about Shirley last night. Shirley was first choice to play Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz. And because she was unable to get out of her contract with another studio, the part went to Judy Garland instead.
A few years ago I watched an excellent film on Netflix about Shirley. And I`m pleased to see it`s available to watch on YouTube free.
Enjoy my friends


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Yarny. I used the dough hook on the stand mixer I got for Christmas for this dough. And the jar of yeast I used is for bread machines.
> I have never used bread flour and I loved it. The dough stands up beautifully in the rising process and doesn`t spread across the pan like AP flour did.
> The bread even rose in the oven too!!! That`s never happened before.


Thank you for the recipe link WBee - I've printed it out to try.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for the recipe link WBee - I've printed it out to try.


My pleasure gifty. I hope you try it soon...your family will love you for it!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Knit crazy wrote:
> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> ...


That`s such a beautiful and uplifting story. You should send it to my fave magazine Guideposts. I`m sure they will publish it Knitty.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s such a beautiful and uplifting story. You should send it to my fave magazine Guideposts. I`m sure they will publish it Knitty.


I couldn't do that Wendy because the mother would be so ashamed. Believe me, I'd like for the father to be shamed, but I have to see him every week at games. If I mentioned his name, most of you would know it. Then, he'd probably sue me. But, most of all, I believe a good deed should be done quietly. I told DD1 to make sure my GS never told anyone what they did.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Now I`m knitting a hat and booties in WVU hues. Bright yellow brim on the hat with dark blue top. The booties will be the same way. I won`t make i-cords for laces though...it`ll look more like slippers.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


Really nice work Wendy. I like the pattern.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Knitty. You see now why I was torn between knitting a border for it or not. I still may if baby Elijahs parents want one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


That is a great blankie, hat and booties. Love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your dd was able to help her friend; we've also been blessed (not always financially) when we've been able to help others.

It's disgusting to hear of parents who put their "wants" or anger against their ex ahead of their children's needs. He may be rich, but I doubt he has inner peace.

The daughter of a friend is often left waiting for child support, but her ex buys himself an expensive motorcycle and electronics. He also buys the occasional expensive gift for their son but doesn't spend time with him on a regular basis and is always behind on support payments


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Very nice, Kitty. Especially since this is in Krakow, Poland. Do you think he's destitute?


No - I think he just likes to sing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's our dance for our club.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179100492268687 Get our your sun glasses.


That was hilarious; amazing how our eyes can fool our brain


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry you're having trouble communicating with your Dad. Everything happens at once, it seems.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes for the next storm. Same days, too. Something weird is going on!
> 
> ...


I hope your area fares better this time. Stay indoors and stay warm. It looks like the people in charge are making the necessary decisions.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=725314197492338&set=a.239567319400364.69479.100000412945740&type=1&theate My state capital this week.


That's really pretty CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I only got two, and I had them out when I was 28. I must have had a different anesthesia because I think I drove home myself.


I had 3 and still have 1 upper; the 2 lower were badly impacted and had to have general anesthetic to have them cut out (I was 21). I didn't look nearly as cute as the girl in the video, bruising almost to the eyes and along the jaw lines and down both sides of the neck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are talking that we are getting snow in the morning. My boys have the melt reading for the lots they put it out for. Been a good year for them.
> Got everything I need no chocolate but everything else. Be careful Bon and Dh.


We got about 1 inch over night. It's light snow and with the sun now out, the streets and walkways are clear. Hope it isn't bad for you CB.

Speaking of chocolate. Hershey's has come out with their answer to Nutella. They have 3 flavors: Chocolate, Chocolate with almonds and i forget the last. I bought the chocolate, it is terrific. It didn't even make the toast, just from the jar to the mouth via spoon (changed along the way to a BIG spoon). Definitely makes the blizzard food list for me. YUM.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's our dance for our club.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179100492268687 Get our your sun glasses.


I don't know CB. I think we are going to get into trouble with who starts with the right or left leg at any given time. By the time we are done, we will be laughing so hard that we will be rushing to the bathroom (if we can even make it that far!!!).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Yarny. I used the dough hook on the stand mixer I got for Christmas for this dough. And the jar of yeast I used is for bread machines.
> I have never used bread flour and I loved it. The dough stands up beautifully in the rising process and doesn`t spread across the pan like AP flour did.
> The bread even rose in the oven too!!! That`s never happened before.


Will definitely use bread flour.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's our dance for our club.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179100492268687 Get our your sun glasses.


Optical illusion dance to complement our 'wisdom' :XD: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what are you doing on your day off. Something fun I hope. Bon how is the snow? We didn't get anything. PTL
> Sad story here this past weekend. With the ice on the bridges a semi jack knived on a bridge and people had to jump off the bridge into the water or die in the wreck. One of the ladies weren't found but good news the other 3 lived. That is why I don't like the snow and ice. Always wrecks.


Have some chores and accounts to catch up on, but I`m finally going to start a knit sweater coat from an old Phildar book. A customer has been trying to talk me into knitting it for her granddaughter for a quite a while - and I was trying to talk her into trying it herself. I guess she`s a better talker than I am :lol: What are you up to now that you`ve finished your scarf

Know what you mean about the accidents; there have been a few in this area too and so many more on the news with all the bad weather. Yesterday`s snow has melted and it was a little icy this morning, but not too bad


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great recipe. I use the same one except to half it . That is my husband's favorite bread. My son just came in to tell me Shirley Temple died. Oh.


She shared the same birthday with my mother, except my mom was a few yrs older. Just as nice and sweet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I didn't act that way. Maybe because we were older. Teenager are not used to the pain so they have to medicate them with drugs. :shock:


Those drugs do funny things to people. After my MIL had heart valve surgery she was in the ICU but thought she was on a cruise ship and wanted help packing her bags


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I was saddened to hear about the passing of SHirley Temple. Coincidentally enough I was reading an article about Shirley last night. Shirley was first choice to play Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz. And because she was unable to get out of her contract with another studio, the part went to Judy Garland instead.
> A few years ago I watched an excellent film on Netflix about Shirley. And I`m pleased to see it`s available to watch on YouTube free.
> Enjoy my friends
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


The whole set is beautiful Wendy - Elijah will be nice and cosy


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I couldn't do that Wendy because the mother would be so ashamed. Believe me, I'd like for the father to be shamed, but I have to see him every week at games. If I mentioned his name, most of you would know it. Then, he'd probably sue me. But, most of all, I believe a good deed should be done quietly. I told DD1 to make sure my GS never told anyone what they did.


Never let the left hand know what the right hand is doing........... :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Knitty. You see now why I was torn between knitting a border for it or not. I still may if baby Elijahs parents want one.


I think it looks really great as it is Wendy, but nice of you to give the parents an option


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


Beautiful job, Wendy. You are a very talented lady, and a great baker to boot! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We got about 1 inch over night. It's light snow and with the sun now out, the streets and walkways are clear. Hope it isn't bad for you CB.
> 
> Speaking of chocolate. Hershey's has come out with their answer to Nutella. They have 3 flavors: Chocolate, Chocolate with almonds and i forget the last. I bought the chocolate, it is terrific. It didn't even make the toast, just from the jar to the mouth via spoon (changed along the way to a BIG spoon). Definitely makes the blizzard food list for me. YUM.


Sounds yummy, will have to look for it. Try just a sprinkle of cinnamon next time


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We got about 1 inch over night. It's light snow and with the sun now out, the streets and walkways are clear. Hope it isn't bad for you CB.
> 
> Speaking of chocolate. Hershey's has come out with their answer to Nutella. They have 3 flavors: Chocolate, Chocolate with almonds and i forget the last. I bought the chocolate, it is terrific. It didn't even make the toast, just from the jar to the mouth via spoon (changed along the way to a BIG spoon). Definitely makes the blizzard food list for me. YUM.


Do you like the Hershey's better than Nutella? Guess I'm just too used to the taste of Nutella. It is really 'hazelnutty'.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't know CB. I think we are going to get into trouble with who starts with the right or left leg at any given time. By the time we are done, we will be laughing so hard that we will be rushing to the bathroom (if we can even make it that far!!!).


 :shock: that does create quite the mental image - enter in the Funny Video contest


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


Beautiful colors & a job well done. This will look great on Elijah. Nice of you to give such a lovely gift.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed making them.
This morning I got up early and went out the back yard to snap icicles off the roof and bring in enough snow to melt on my stove so I could wash the knitted items. It took 4 large pots of snow to wash them, and 2 pots to rinse. It`s a quirk I have. I always want my knitted creations to be finished the old fashioned way. Whether it`s melting snow, or gathered rain water.
I just finished making 2 more French loaves, am just waiting for them to rise a second time before I put them in the oven. Then I`m getting ready to make cottage pie. The bread will go well with something so rustic to mop up the gravy with.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s good to be King and Queen.
I wish mooch would practice what she preaches to us constantly. At the White House tonight the menu is over 2,500 calories.
High calorie food for yee but not for thee is probably their motto.
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/feb/11/2500-calorie-state-dinner-set-frances-hollande/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't know CB. I think we are going to get into trouble with who starts with the right or left leg at any given time. By the time we are done, we will be laughing so hard that we will be rushing to the bathroom (if we can even make it that far!!!).


Didn't think about that. We are all righters!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed making them.
> This morning I got up early and went out the back yard to snap icicles off the roof and bring in enough snow to melt on my stove so I could wash the knitted items. It took 4 large pots of snow to wash them, and 2 pots to rinse. It`s a quirk I have. I always want my knitted creations to be finished the old fashioned way. Whether it`s melting snow, or gathered rain water.
> I just finished making 2 more French loaves, am just waiting for them to rise a second time before I put them in the oven. Then I`m getting ready to make cottage pie. The bread will go well with something so rustic to mop up the gravy with.


Bread sounds good. What is cottage pie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We got about 1 inch over night. It's light snow and with the sun now out, the streets and walkways are clear. Hope it isn't bad for you CB.
> 
> Speaking of chocolate. Hershey's has come out with their answer to Nutella. They have 3 flavors: Chocolate, Chocolate with almonds and i forget the last. I bought the chocolate, it is terrific. It didn't even make the toast, just from the jar to the mouth via spoon (changed along the way to a BIG spoon). Definitely makes the blizzard food list for me. YUM.


We didn't get anything last night. My dd and gs's have missed 11 days of school. They haven't found out yet how they will make it up. NWAR. 
Maybe have to try the Chocolate with almonds. Sounds so yummy and yes I would be using a large spoon. 
Bon do I need to send you the snow ice cream recipe?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have some chores and accounts to catch up on, but I`m finally going to start a knit sweater coat from an old Phildar book.  A customer has been trying to talk me into knitting it for her granddaughter for a quite a while - and I was trying to talk her into trying it herself. I guess she`s a better talker than I am :lol: What are you up to now that you`ve finished your scarf
> 
> Know what you mean about the accidents; there have been a few in this area too and so many more on the news with all the bad weather. Yesterday`s snow has melted and it was a little icy this morning, but not too bad


WCK I know you are a push over. But you stood your ground this Christmas. 
I started a pair of fingerless mitten for the gd. Since we are having winter. Almost finished with the first. I used the stash so hope I have enough for the second one.
Glad your weather wasn't too bad. Looks like south of us is getting sleet. Shreveport LA. I know they are not used to it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bread sounds good. What is cottage pie?


It`s like Shepherd's pie but with ground beef instead of ground lamb.
Ground beef and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes on top, and baked in the oven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Those drugs do funny things to people. After my MIL had heart valve surgery she was in the ICU but thought she was on a cruise ship and wanted help packing her bags


That is funny.
When I had my first baby, dd, I had twlight sleep. I went in at 10m. The dr was asleep so slowed down my contractions . The first thing I remember was busting thru the door like on tv . I was on a bed and looking up. I saw everyone around me looking so concerned. It seemed I was in the grave and everyone was grieving over me. When I was recovering in my room I was still drugged. My mother was fussing around like she does when she is upset and my husband was over me crying. I asked if my daughter had died. They both lost it then. It was because I was so bruised up . My hair was long but it was knotted up and tied with a gauge. Next 2 babies I was awake. Knew I wasn't going thru that again! Also I told the nurse I needed to go to the bathroom She let me and found me beside the commode asleep. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s like Shepherd's pie but with ground beef instead of ground lamb.
> Ground beef and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes on top, and baked in the oven.


 Love Shepherd pie. Good thing you have all that bread.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s good to be King and Queen.
> I wish mooch would practice what she preaches to us constantly. At the White House tonight the menu is over 2,500 calories.
> High calorie food for yee but not for thee is probably their motto.
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/feb/11/2500-calorie-state-dinner-set-frances-hollande/


Yep.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed making them.
> This morning I got up early and went out the back yard to snap icicles off the roof and bring in enough snow to melt on my stove so I could wash the knitted items. It took 4 large pots of snow to wash them, and 2 pots to rinse. It`s a quirk I have. I always want my knitted creations to be finished the old fashioned way. Whether it`s melting snow, or gathered rain water.
> I just finished making 2 more French loaves, am just waiting for them to rise a second time before I put them in the oven. Then I`m getting ready to make cottage pie. The bread will go well with something so rustic to mop up the gravy with.


You are a very special person to care for these crocheted items with such care. Will try your bread recipe, but how do you make cottage pie?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s like Shepherd's pie but with ground beef instead of ground lamb.
> Ground beef and onions in gravy with mashed potatoes on top, and baked in the oven.


Thanks as I make a forage stew where you start with ham pieces then look in refrigerator or pantry to forage for whatever you find to put into the pot. Add whatever spices you enjoy & cook until tender.

This is always different but really good! The French bread would be a nice addition.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My daughter sent me a picture of the tablecloth on her antique table. It does look pretty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I finished this tonight after a dinner of cranberry beans, roasted potatoes & cornbread. The temp is down to 6 above zero with dropping below zero tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My daughter sent me a picture of the tablecloth on her antique table. It does look pretty.


Perfect Janie! Looks loverly!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jane those are gorgeous. Did you make that tablecloth on your daughters antique table? It`s exquisite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this tonight after a dinner of cranberry beans, roasted potatoes & cornbread. The temp is down to 6 above zero with dropping below zero tonight.


Oh that is pretty ! What are cranberry beans. I have run out of soup recipes for the cold weather. Twenty something here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

20 something here too Bumpy...with low temps in single digits tonight and Wednesday night.

I`m listening to Mark Levin online while knitting another baby hat and booties. Mark is on fire tonight.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jane those are gorgeous. Did you make that tablecloth on your daughters antique table? It`s exquisite.


Yes, I made it specially for the table as she tried several things, but I finally told her it needs a crocheted tablecloth. Thank you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is pretty ! What are cranberry beans. I have run out of soup recipes for the cold weather. Twenty something here.


In the stores in a bag they are Cranberry Beans, but if you buy the seeds to grow them they are called Horticulture Beans.

I'll take a picture of the bag from the grocery store. They are better in my opinion than Pinto Beans.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s good to be King and Queen.
> I wish mooch would practice what she preaches to us constantly. At the White House tonight the menu is over 2,500 calories.
> High calorie food for yee but not for thee is probably their motto.
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/feb/11/2500-calorie-state-dinner-set-frances-hollande/


Allons enfantes de la patrie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I make a forage stew where you start with ham pieces then look in refrigerator or pantry to forage for whatever you find to put into the pot. Add whatever spices you enjoy & cook until tender.
> 
> This is always different but really good! The French bread would be a nice addition.


I 'forage' cook a lot. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My daughter sent me a picture of the tablecloth on her antique table. It does look pretty.


Perfect! Looks so lovely. It belongs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I know you are a push over. But you stood your ground this Christmas.
> I started a pair of fingerless mitten for the gd. Since we are having winter. Almost finished with the first. I used the stash so hope I have enough for the second one.
> Glad your weather wasn't too bad. Looks like south of us is getting sleet. Shreveport LA. I know they are not used to it.


With the winter you`ve had, your gd will love having those fingerless mitts! do you have a pair for yourself too?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> In the stores in a bag they are Cranberry Beans, but if you buy the seeds to grow them they are called Horticulture Beans.
> 
> I'll take a picture of the bag from the grocery store. They are better in my opinion than Pinto Beans.


Never saw them in our stores. Will look for them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope Bonnie is alright tonight and tomorrow. The storm looks really bad. Heavy icing. Our local weatherman focused on Atlanta and the ice storm. Lots of transplanted WNY'ers live down there. Please pray for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I make a forage stew where you start with ham pieces then look in refrigerator or pantry to forage for whatever you find to put into the pot. Add whatever spices you enjoy & cook until tender.
> 
> This is always different but really good! The French bread would be a nice addition.


I do that too - make soup or stew with whatever leftover meat & veggies in fridge and freezer; always good, especially on cold days


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My daughter sent me a picture of the tablecloth on her antique table. It does look pretty.


Beautiful Jane! It`s perfect for the table


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I finished this tonight after a dinner of cranberry beans, roasted potatoes & cornbread. The temp is down to 6 above zero with dropping below zero tonight.


Another lovely piece of work; you sure are a fast crocheter!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hope Bonnie is alright tonight and tomorrow. The storm looks really bad. Heavy icing. Our local weatherman focused on Atlanta and the ice storm. Lots of transplanted WNY'ers live down there. Please pray for them.


It does sound terrible; join you with prayers


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another lovely piece of work; you sure are a fast crocheter!


Thanks, but not fast just go back & forth to a different piece as I get tired of the same thing over & over so it breaks the boredom.

Sometimes they are finished nearly the same time. True to my Avatar!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


Oh they are so sweet you did a wonderful job lady.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I 'forage' cook a lot. :XD:


When I was a kid and asked my Mother what was for dinner, she would say "Bread and ifits" (if it`s in the pantry)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just stop for a bit hubby being grouchy . will post tomorrow.
Jayne beautiful and must try and find beans and use.

WCK you are so sweet to make it for lady but then you are sweet abaout everything.

slow and CB right foot in right foot out.

Jokim with you am praying for Bon not looking good down there.

Off to bed Dr.s tomorrow everything settled I hope.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> When I was a kid and asked my Mother what was for dinner, she would say "Bread and ifits" (if it`s in the pantry)


I like your Mom`s sense of humour


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop for a bit hubby being grouchy . will post tomorrow.
> Jayne beautiful and must try and find beans and use.
> 
> WCK you are so sweet to make it for lady but then you are sweet abaout everything.
> ...


Good luck at the Dr,'s tomorrow.
Good night, Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop for a bit hubby being grouchy . will post tomorrow.
> Jayne beautiful and must try and find beans and use.
> 
> WCK you are so sweet to make it for lady but then you are sweet abaout everything.
> ...


Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Yarnie; I`ll be thinking of you


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My love and prayers are winging their way to you from the cold and snowy WV mountains Yarnie.
I hope it would be a good result. &#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had to change the needle size and use more cast-on stitches Only the white stripes are baby yarn. The rest was Lion Brand #4 Vanna's Choice in taupe which I split. It was about the same weight split as the baby yarn. It was warm to the feel and could be layered over a tee or worn alone. It just has a nice drape.


It sure turned out beautifully.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to tell you about a call I just had from DD1. Here's the background. She has a son who plays basketball, and one of his team mates and friend's divorced mother called her yesterday asking for financial assistance. It's an odd situation. Father was an NBA player (retired and a millionaire). Mother has to fight for child support. She lost her job and has no family support. Sad situation, but a job is pending. Mother is a kind person, and struggling. The millionaire ex-husband wouldn't even give her an advance on child support.
> 
> When DD1 asked me yesterday what I thought she should do, I said help her if you can, but make my GS part of the helping hand. He needed a lesson in giving.
> 
> ...


I agree - she did the right thing. Whether or not the woman she helped does the right thing is up to that woman. But your daughter was very generous and kind. That must make you feel very good - and also having her call you for advice. Very interesting that she then received that same amount. I believe. Good all around.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the picture of your captiol, but Bumkins how can you make fun of the poor girl in the second one. I mean really the poor girl lost her bottom lip :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Really if is not funny to make fun of a person who is half liped.


It sure was funny! My son, who was shy, waved to people from the car and tried to open the door to get out! Thank goodness he did what I told him. BAck then, anyway. At 45, not so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you ladies find the sweetest funnist things for all of us to enjoy. Thanks ladies.


I was just thinking the same thing. I love our friends on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> In a way, this reflects life: to all outside appearances everything is nice, pretty, orderly and beautiful, but on the inside................!
> I'll tell you one thing, the Embroiderers' Guild of America would never approve of the back. For them the back has to be as neat as the front. :XD:


Oh, I'm sure there would be fainting at the very sight!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Kudos to your daughter! What a kind heart she has.
> Yes, I also wonder about the lesson her ex will receive, but will he realize it's a lesson?
> Similar situation happened to my mom when we were small. We were very poor, but always aware of others' need. When we helped others, we were helped by strangers in return, not necessarily in kind, but helped nonetheless. My mom never failed to point out how God rewards the cheerful giver. :-D :thumbup:


The cheerful giver - I love that. Is it from the Bible, Jokim?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bonnie, just heard about the ice forecast for Atlanta. Do you have a generator? It's a lifesaver during a power outage. Please stay safe, and try to keep warm. Will pray for all you down in the path of this storm monstrocity.


Uh-oh. I thought we were smart getting batteries for the flashlight. Never thought of a generator. We'll use the fireplace and lots of blankets. We've been through a few ice storms - very strange . You can hear the branches crack when the limbs fall. In our other house we lost three or four pine trees at once. They're the first to go. Don't have many of those in this house.

No, no generator. Wish me luck! It's hard to imagine when it's still doing nothing and the deck is just damp from earlier rain.

All day we had the door open and all the shades up as we watched for the first snowflake. The weather reports kept changing. The house was full of anticipation. My grandkids were here, and we played Monopoly ALL DAY long. We were so mellow, just enjoying the snow day. I've never had so much fun playing monopoly. We're still not finished - kept the board up. We waited happily for snow. And waited. Eleven pm - didn't get it yet.

Generator - oh, boy. Oh boy oh boy oh boy. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I had some excellent cooking success with French bread yesterday. I made two loaves with bread flour instead of the AP flour I`ve used in the past.
> I made garlic bread out of one of the loaves and put mozzarella cheese on it and put it under the broiler. We had it with spaghetti and it was wonderful.
> Here`s the bread recipe I used. I`m making some more today as the two loaves I made last night didn`t last long.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/crusty-french-bread-101476


Sounds delicious! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that. From reading about her life she was a kind lady. On the good ship Lollip, loved that song.


Sorry about Shirley Temple. She was a sweet little girl who grew up to do good things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's our dance for our club.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179100492268687 Get our your sun glasses.


Ha! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm a member now, after intervention.


Same here. Wasn't nearly as bad as I expected.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what are you doing on your day off. Something fun I hope. Bon how is the snow? We didn't get anything. PTL
> Sad story here this past weekend. With the ice on the bridges a semi jack knived on a bridge and people had to jump off the bridge into the water or die in the wreck. One of the ladies weren't found but good news the other 3 lived. That is why I don't like the snow and ice. Always wrecks.


So sad. No snow yet - ice coming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I didn't act that way. Maybe because we were older. Teenager are not used to the pain so they have to medicate them with drugs. :shock:


Maybe, but I know I always get goofy on pain medicine. I was loony-tunes with one baby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I didn't act that way. Maybe because we were older. Teenager are not used to the pain so they have to medicate them with drugs. :shock:


Maybe, but I know I always get goofy on pain medicine. I was loony-tunes with one baby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


So pretty - I love seeing them hanging in the sun shine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope your area fares better this time. Stay indoors and stay warm. It looks like the people in charge are making the necessary decisions.


Thanks, soloweygirl! Yes, the governor is on top of this. On Monday they started moving equipment into position. Today they said they had 1200 TONS of salt!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't know CB. I think we are going to get into trouble with who starts with the right or left leg at any given time. By the time we are done, we will be laughing so hard that we will be rushing to the bathroom (if we can even make it that far!!!).


I don't think we'll make it. We won't be able to tell whose legs are who's, and we'll trip all over ourselves and each other!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She shared the same birthday with my mother, except my mom was a few yrs older. Just as nice and sweet.


I need a heart icon for your post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Those drugs do funny things to people. After my MIL had heart valve surgery she was in the ICU but thought she was on a cruise ship and wanted help packing her bags


Daggone! Good for her - she was having fun after open heart surgery!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed making them.
> This morning I got up early and went out the back yard to snap icicles off the roof and bring in enough snow to melt on my stove so I could wash the knitted items. It took 4 large pots of snow to wash them, and 2 pots to rinse. It`s a quirk I have. I always want my knitted creations to be finished the old fashioned way. Whether it`s melting snow, or gathered rain water.
> I just finished making 2 more French loaves, am just waiting for them to rise a second time before I put them in the oven. Then I`m getting ready to make cottage pie. The bread will go well with something so rustic to mop up the gravy with.


I like your "quirk!" Sounds so nice - washing them in melted snow - they should be sure to tell Elijah that. And then coming inside to make bread and cottage pie. What a nice nurturer you are! I think I'm moving in. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So sad. No snow yet - ice coming.


hope it`s nothing like this


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think we'll make it. We won't be able to tell whose legs are who's, and we'll trip all over ourselves and each other!


we can take lessons from the Righter`s kitty


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There is a yarn by Grundi called flower yarn. I can no longer find it. AC Moore had it but no longer carry it at my store. It was alluring to work with because as you knit it would create little flowers from the "bumps" in the yarn. I made several plum colored cowls and when I went back for more they didn't have it. Maybe Kitty can shed some light on the subject.



Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know or have you seen yarn that makes a flower effect when knitting stockinette? I saw a baby sweater that had a section of color and then a section of white background with speckles that appear to be tiny flowers (rather impressionistic rather than distinct). I didn't bookmark the sweater, but I should have. I have a couple nieces that i's like to try making sweaters for.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I wouldn't have the slightest idea how to put a photo on here.



Jokim said:


> Sounds like you must have beautiful hair also. Perhaps a photo a la KPG?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hope it`s nothing like this


7:30 a.m. - Not like that yet, but we're getting there. Deck, lawn, driveway, plants, trees - all coated. Bird feeder is dripping with icicles. And I left my camera at my daughter's! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we can take lessons from the Righter`s kitty


 :lol: "We'll do the hooooo-keeeey pokey - that's what it's all about!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> There is a yarn by Grundi called flower yarn. I can no longer find it. AC Moore had it but no longer carry it at my store. It was alluring to work with because as you knit it would create little flowers from the "bumps" in the yarn. I made several plum colored cowls and when I went back for more they didn't have it. Maybe Kitty can shed some light on the subject.


I've been wanting to try that yarn. It looks so pretty. No more?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been wanting to try that yarn. It looks so pretty. No more?


http://www.hotyarns.com/yarn/grundl/flower-power.html

is this it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> In the stores in a bag they are Cranberry Beans, but if you buy the seeds to grow them they are called Horticulture Beans.
> 
> I'll take a picture of the bag from the grocery store. They are better in my opinion than Pinto Beans.


I *just* saw, for the first time, Cranberry Beans, in the grocery store when I was buying stuff to make Red Beans and rice recently.

I wondered how they would be. Now, I'll buy them and try them for certain. Thanks Jane!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but not fast just go back & forth to a different piece as I get tired of the same thing over & over so it breaks the boredom.
> 
> Sometimes they are finished nearly the same time. True to my Avatar!


Your tablecloth looks so pretty on the antique table. Beautiful job!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers are winging their way to you from the cold and snowy WV mountains Yarnie.
> I hope it would be a good result. ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> we can take lessons from the Righter`s kitty


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone see this?http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/02/06/tim-scott-naacp-leaders-comments-conservatives-color-are-frightening-left


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we can take lessons from the Righter`s kitty


WCK, you are getting good with pictures--I "love" them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.hotyarns.com/yarn/grundl/flower-power.html
> 
> is this it?


Hi LTL, have missed you, but I'll bet you are spinning a lot of yarn! What are you knitting?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I wouldn't have the slightest idea how to put a photo on here.


OK, everyone. Here is how to post pics on KP.

1) you must save your photo or image on your computer. Best to drag or copy/paste your image to your computer desktop.

(the extension - the "address" of the picture normally should be/end in .jpg = there are exceptions, but too much detail to explain here) I can tell you what to do if the image/photo isn't a "jpg" file - but that's more advanced - just sent your pic to me, and I'll fix that for you).

2) Open the screen where you have already typed some text into the white message box. NOTE: you *must* type at least one letter and "send" a post BEFORE you can add an image to your post.

3) Under the blank white box of writing, Click on a "Choose File" box. Your computer will lead you off KP. Look for your image on your computer (hopefully stored on your desktop). Click "choose" on "enter" or whatever your computer button gives you as an option button to select the image/photo you want to attach.

4) You may have to hit a "cancel" or "close" button on your screen so your computer will lead you back to KP. (You're carrying your image/photo with you.)

5) Once back on KP, you'll see a thumbnail (tiny image) has been attached and visible next to the top box that says "Choose File".

If done correctly, you have your image/photo part of your post and you'll see the .jpg extension along with the address of your image/photo. When you see that an image has been properly attached, hit the "Send" button as you usually do to post. BOTH your text and image/photo will appear on KP.

6) Before or after attaching your image/photo, you can use the box to the left of the "Choose File" button to add a caption for your image/photo. Remember to hit the "Send" button again. Wait while your computer attaches the photo and the caption.

7) Warning, if you use the "Preview" button you'll see your selected image/photo, but WILL LOSE your image attachment and have to do it again.

I've done my best to explain how adding an image/photo is done.
The steps are also displayed beneath the posting window.

Give it a try!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.hotyarns.com/yarn/grundl/flower-power.html
> 
> is this it?


I don't think so. There was also something called self-striping. I don't know what they called the one that resulted in little flower-looking designs. It was so pretty. I know I've seen it on KP.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this?http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/02/06/tim-scott-naacp-leaders-comments-conservatives-color-are-frightening-left


Frightening? Really? It doesn't take much, does it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Frightening? Really? It doesn't take much, does it.


The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?

http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


Isn't it terrible!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The cheerful giver - I love that. Is it from the Bible, Jokim?


I always believed it is from the Bible. If my mother said it, it was Godly. She was very spiritual and pious in her life-outlook.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> In the stores in a bag they are Cranberry Beans, but if you buy the seeds to grow them they are called Horticulture Beans.
> 
> I'll take a picture of the bag from the grocery store. They are better in my opinion than Pinto Beans.


We don have a Kroger but will look at Brookshire for them. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> With the winter you`ve had, your gd will love having those fingerless mitts! do you have a pair for yourself too?


No :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh. I thought we were smart getting batteries for the flashlight. Never thought of a generator. We'll use the fireplace and lots of blankets. We've been through a few ice storms - very strange . You can hear the branches crack when the limbs fall. In our other house we lost three or four pine trees at once. They're the first to go. Don't have many of those in this house.
> 
> No, no generator. Wish me luck! It's hard to imagine when it's still doing nothing and the deck is just damp from earlier rain.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I didn't mean to scare you by mentioning the generator, but we've gone through a few ice storms and a generator is the one thing that is a necessity when power goes out. So sorry. Stay warm, or try to, anyway.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hope it`s nothing like this


A couch for the Ice Queen! :XD: :wink:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi LTL, have missed you, but I'll bet you are spinning a lot of yarn! What are you knitting?


I thought I would say hello to my subjects.

Off to spin today. Working on some alpaca, but it is too lofty and springy that I am not sure what to do with it. But I do want to get through it and start something new.

I had been knitting up a storm, then went into a slump. Nothing screamed to me "knit me now". So went 'shopping' in my yarn room and now have two projects on my needles and several yelling at me to hurry up and start them. Trying a beginning Estonian shawl with lace weight cashmere on size 2 needles. So far so good, but can only do it for a bit at a time. Then I am working on a shawl called Whippoorwill. A tough start because of the backward yarn overs, but once you get the hang of it, it goes fairly quickly.

We are going to get blasted with this storm.. I am all set. Just hope that we don't lose power, but if we do that is okay. My 20 something son is like a kid in a candy factory waiting for the snow to fall. He won't feel so happy when he has a shovel put into his hand.

Hugs to all


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgot to tell everyone I heard from LL last night. She didn't go the the beach yesterday stayed by the pool. Broke her toe and is pain today. She made it thru the first night alone . She wasn't able to go to the beach today. Poor thing. Pray for the pain. I told her to enjoy the warm sun because we sure aren't.
LTL Hope you get the snow you want but not the ice. Enjoy the spinning . Plenty going on elsewhere. Stay warm and dry! Glad you came around. Missed you!
Will be looking forward to seeing your shawl. Hugs back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.hotyarns.com/yarn/grundl/flower-power.html
> 
> is this it?


That`s it - very pretty when worked up. The only colours I have left are black/white and shades of brown/beige, all the brighter colours sold out by Christmas. It`s not discontinued. (Their original price seems high though, regular retail here was the $11.95 they were offering as a sale price)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WCK, you are getting good with pictures--I "love" them!


It will take me a long time to catch up to you Jane, you`re our expert!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This will make you laugh!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=735880806456278


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. There was also something called self-striping. I don't know what they called the one that resulted in little flower-looking designs. It was so pretty. I know I've seen it on KP.


The yarn KC was asking about was Bernat Baby Jacquard Florals, there are also other self striping yarns but they don`t make the flower design. The Grundl yarn is the one RU had used for her cowls and it makes little raised flowers from the bumpy part of the yarn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I always believed it is from the Bible. If my mother said it, it was Godly. She was very spiritual and pious in her life-outlook.


You're right. I just googled it.

2 Corinthians 9:7
New International Version (NIV)
7 Each of you should give what you have decided in your heart to give, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver.

I notice it says "not reluctantly or under compulsion." Maybe we should tell the dark side about that - not under compulsion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bonnie, I didn't mean to scare you by mentioning the generator, but we've gone through a few ice storms and a generator is the one thing that is a necessity when power goes out. So sorry. Stay warm, or try to, anyway.


Don't be sorry for a minute! I'm not worried. I just know that you have more experience, and a generator would be great to have. But this is such a rare occurrence for us that we never even considered it. No - you shouldn't be sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I thought I would say hello to my subjects.
> 
> Off to spin today. Working on some alpaca, but it is too lofty and springy that I am not sure what to do with it. But I do want to get through it and start something new.
> 
> ...


It's so nice of you to check in. We miss you when you're not around. It sounds like you keep busy with lots of different things. I hope your son enjoys the snow. Mine is 45, and my DIL just emailed me that he's out sledding!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forgot to tell everyone I heard from LL last night. She didn't go the the beach yesterday stayed by the pool. Broke her toe and is pain today. She made it thru the first night alone . She wasn't able to go to the beach today. Poor thing. Pray for the pain. I told her to enjoy the warm sun because we sure aren't.
> LTL Hope you get the snow you want but not the ice. Enjoy the spinning . Plenty going on elsewhere. Stay warm and dry! Glad you came around. Missed you!
> Will be looking forward to seeing your shawl. Hugs back.


Oh, poor Lukelucy! All by herself and now a broken toe. I hope she'll be able to enjoy her trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you laugh!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=735880806456278


That's so funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The yarn KC was asking about was Bernat Baby Jacquard Florals, there are also other self striping yarns but they don`t make the flower design. The Grundl yarn is the one RU had used for her cowls and it makes little raised flowers from the bumpy part of the yarn.


WCK, thank you very much. I recognize the name Bernat Baby Jacquard Florals. I've seen some sweaters made from it, and they are so pretty. I really should get some of that. (Anybody ever said THAT before?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> A couch for the Ice Queen! :XD: :wink:


Who is the Ice Queen? It is not the one who checked in after your post (LTL - she's a great Queen full of warmth and love or so I hear.) I do have a few ideas about who qualifies that posts on the other threads though. :shock:

BTW: Last night on the WOW thread, Vocal Lisa proved over and over again that she and Cheeky Blighter is one and the same person. So darn funny ...

I, and most, knew it all along, but she gleefully confimed it no less than nine or ten times last night.

I even documented ALL her slip-ups and will compile a Top Ten List!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I wouldn't have the slightest idea how to put a photo on here.


Hi y'all. After me posting the directions of how to put photos on KP, I noticed hours later Poor Purl posted what I believe is her first posted image (on the WOW) thread. Yep, I saw it!

She must have followed my instructions proving that she reads my every post (claims she does not ), perhaps reads this thread as well, but more importantly, was able to follow my instructions with success.

Sooooo, if she can do it, you all can as well! PP is smart enough to read my posts :thumbup:, and I'm humble * and * smart enough to point out those facts. :XD:

I love this thread!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


No kidding, I didn't even have to follow the link, I already know what I'll find.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I always believed it is from the Bible. If my mother said it, it was Godly. She was very spiritual and pious in her life-outlook.


I believe is it, Jokim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forgot to tell everyone I heard from LL last night. She didn't go the the beach yesterday stayed by the pool. Broke her toe and is pain today. She made it thru the first night alone . She wasn't able to go to the beach today. Poor thing. Pray for the pain. I told her to enjoy the warm sun because we sure aren't.
> LTL Hope you get the snow you want but not the ice. Enjoy the spinning . Plenty going on elsewhere. Stay warm and dry! Glad you came around. Missed you!
> Will be looking forward to seeing your shawl. Hugs back.


Oh, no, that is never good and especially while trying to enjoy your trip.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Heading to the grocer; Apricot Glazed Chicken tonight (new recipe)

CB: sitting in the garage waiting for an oil truck in my path (a distance away) to move. Just watched the "no lip" girl.

Hilarious!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


I think the nastiness and mean-spiritedness of the Lefties is just a sign of their lack of a moral center. There is a group attitude that knows no bounds or guiding principles. The group on KP are especially sad.

Some are Socialists and some are Communists. Most don't know God or follow him. They remind me of gang members trashing everything that could be good in life and reveling in rebellion against anyone or anything that inhibits their crime spree. I tried to make them see how inappropriate their thoughts and behavior is, but they choose not to see it.

The good news is that their political views and moral depravity is not common in America. They think their views are unique and new, but there were many who believed in Hitler and Stalin and also had the lack of intellectual and emotional development that the Left display. I have better things to do than work to change their ignorance.

The NAACP members who marched this week after listening to the twisted thoughts of the minister who abused Tim Scott are just limited in understanding. They grab slogans and oft-stated propaganda and can't think for themselves. They can't see that the minister is trying to become famous. He is not a man of God.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Bill Clinton and his foundation were honored with the Womans Day Award!!!! The hypocrisy of Oppressive Depressive Progressive Libs and Fems does not disappoint again


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the nastiness and mean-spiritedness of the Lefties is just a sign of their lack of a moral center. There is a group attitude that knows no bounds or guiding principles. The group on KP are especially sad.
> 
> Some are Socialists and some are Communists. Most don't know God or follow him. They remind me of gang members trashing everything that could be good in life and reveling in rebellion against anyone or anything that inhibits their crime spree. I tried to make them see how inappropriate their thoughts and behavior is, but they choose not to see it.
> 
> ...


Another spot-on analysis by Knit-not-so-crazy-after-all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Bill Clinton and his foundation were honored with the Womans Day Award!!!! The hypocrisy of Oppressive Depressive Progressive Libs and Fems does not disappoint again


It's called the "Red Dress Award." No kidding! Try not to choke on your coffee. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's called the "Red Dress Award." No kidding! Try not to choke on your coffee. :lol: :lol: :lol:


They even have that wrong. It was a black dress :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember if I posted the latest finished pullover I made with split yarn. Here it is. It was a sweater pattern I liked in a 1985 Workbasket magazine. It still seems current though. I liked the way it turned out. It is knitted side-to-side with Dolman sleeves and has deep ribbed cuffs. Best of all it drapes well when worn.


Ms. Knit, I love the pullover. It is a classic style. I have never knit side to side. The gray with white stripe is clean looking. I read your directions on splitting yarn , very interesting. You do fabulous work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Yarny. I used the dough hook on the stand mixer I got for Christmas for this dough. And the jar of yeast I used is for bread machines.
> I have never used bread flour and I loved it. The dough stands up beautifully in the rising process and doesn`t spread across the pan like AP flour did.
> The bread even rose in the oven too!!! That`s never happened before.


Thanks Wendy for the link to your successful crunchy french bread. I am going to try it when time allows me. It sounds so yummy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I finally finished the baby afghan, hat and booties for our sons friends new son Elijah.


Your baby set is Beautiful. That is alot of knitting. I am sure they shocked to get such a thoughtful gift. Your very talented and kind.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> In the stores in a bag they are Cranberry Beans, but if you buy the seeds to grow them they are called Horticulture Beans.
> 
> I'll take a picture of the bag from the grocery store. They are better in my opinion than Pinto Beans.


Thanks jane, I must live in a cave, I have never heard of cranberry beans. Your table topper on the table is so perfect. Beautiful work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> A couch for the Ice Queen! :XD: :wink:


I love the way your mind works :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Did the best I could catching up. We had a out of state job and all is back in the shop now, so I have alot of pressing work to do. It's all good. Taking this afternoon off and catching up at home. Does anyone have anything special planned for Valentine's Day? We are meeting friends for an early dinner, most likely laughter will be the main coarse with the two couples we are dining with. Hope all is well with everyone living in the unusual weather zone. Take Care. Gali


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks Wendy for the link to your successful crunchy french bread. I am going to try it when time allows me. It sounds so yummy.


My pleasure gali. The bread tastes just as good the next day too. I stored the leftover French loaf in an empty bag that had English muffins in it. Because I had the last English muffin for breakfast yesterday, I made toast this morning with a few slices. It was wonderful.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My pleasure gali. The bread tastes just as good the next day too. I stored the leftover French loaf in an empty bag that had English muffins in it. Because I had the last English muffin for breakfast yesterday, I made toast this morning with a few slices of French bread. It was wonderful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did the best I could catching up. We had a out of state job and all is back in the shop now, so I have alot of pressing work to do. It's all good. Taking this afternoon off and catching up at home. Does anyone have anything special planned for Valentine's Day? We are meeting friends for an early dinner, most likely laughter will be the main coarse with the two couples we are dining with. Hope all is well with everyone living in the unusual weather zone. Take Care. Gali


Thanks, Gali. Sounds like fun on Valentine's Day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bon ...everytime I see your pretty flowers in your pic I long for spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> There is a yarn by Grundi called flower yarn. I can no longer find it. AC Moore had it but no longer carry it at my store. It was alluring to work with because as you knit it would create little flowers from the "bumps" in the yarn. I made several plum colored cowls and when I went back for more they didn't have it. Maybe Kitty can shed some light on the subject.


I've never seen Grundi yarn at AC Moore. I shop there all the time and have been for the last 5 yrs. :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I thought I would say hello to my subjects.
> 
> Off to spin today. Working on some alpaca, but it is too lofty and springy that I am not sure what to do with it. But I do want to get through it and start something new.
> 
> ...


Spinning is such an art and so delicate. It must be difficult to master. As an aside: I thought Alpaca yarn was drapeable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon ...everytime I see your pretty flowers in your pic I long for spring.


Thanks, Wendy. I must admit, those aren't in my garden.

Spring will come - some day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who is the Ice Queen? It is not the one who checked in after your post (LTL - she's a great Queen full of warmth and love or so I hear.) I do have a few ideas about who qualifies that posts on the other threads though. :shock:
> 
> BTW: Last night on the WOW thread, Vocal Lisa proved over and over again that she and Cheeky Blighter is one and the same person. So darn funny ...
> 
> ...


Oh NO! I didn't mean any body on this thread as the 'Ice Queen'. The warmth on this thread would melt the ice on this couch in record time! By anyone of us here! 
My first thought was CS Lewis' The Lion, the Witch and The Wardrobe, that Ice Queen. Then of course, you can run the gamut of other choice candidates in our repertoire. It would be fun to offer some names. :?: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I thought I would say hello to my subjects.
> 
> Off to spin today. Working on some alpaca, but it is too lofty and springy that I am not sure what to do with it. But I do want to get through it and start something new.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, LTL. Nice to see you on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi y'all. After me posting the directions of how to put photos on KP, I noticed hours later Poor Purl posted what I believe is her first posted image (on the WOW) thread. Yep, I saw it!
> 
> She must have followed my instructions proving that she reads my every post (claims she does not ), perhaps reads this thread as well, but more importantly, was able to follow my instructions with success.
> 
> ...


She reads your posts, yet the wisdom doesn't sink in!  :XD:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> They even have that wrong. It was a black dress :XD: :XD:


If you research - I believe it was the "Stained BLUE dress". Whatever! It shall remain unforgetable!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Spinning is such an art and so delicate. It must be difficult to master. As an aside: I thought Alpaca yarn was drapeable.


I'll not post a photo - but just this week - the 1st time in years - I wore an Alpaca poncho I bought in Bolivia 46 years ago - also have a matching skirt - both Bolivian hand made/knitted. Love Alpaca wool --- & loved Bolivia! My favorite Aunt Julie lived in LaPaz, Bolivia - what an adventure she & I had traveling ALL over Bolivia & Peru - Lake Titicaca - the Andes - burial mounds from B.C. - so much I have a hard time recalling it all - it was like being with Auntie Mame in Shangri La. I surely miss her a LOT.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Bill Clinton and his foundation were honored with the Womans Day Award!!!! The hypocrisy of Oppressive Depressive Progressive Libs and Fems does not disappoint again


He turns my stomach! So do the ones you spoke of!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Monica+dress+in+Smithsonian&client=firefox-a&hs=3c4&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u


bonbf3 said:


> This is disgusting too!It's called the "Red Dress Award." No kidding! Try not to choke on your coffee. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> If you research - I believe it was the "Stained BLUE dress". Whatever! It shall remain unforgetable!


Welcome back, Georgiegirl! Long time no hear! :XD: 
How have you been? :-D Glad you're back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


The vileness on Twitter re: Shirley Temple's demise is at first shocking, then one realizes that these people are low-information products of their education, environment and their culture. What is really sad, is that the tools they use to post these comments, are more often than not, freebies paid for with our taxes! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He turns my stomach! So do the ones you spoke of!


Mine too


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The vileness on Twitter re: Shirley Temple's demise is at first shocking, then one realizes that these people are low-information products of their education, environment and their culture. What is really sad, is that the tools they use to post these comments, are more often than not, freebies paid for with our taxes! :thumbdown: :evil:


This is an excellent point Jokim.
I rarely go on Twitter these days. When I do it`s to retweet political stuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Mine too


I hate that sign. Whenever we go to Memphis it is blaring . Makes me so mad.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Mine too


Oh, Wendy, you are a woman after my own heart with this picture! Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Is the Lefties new thread called WOW?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> If you research - I believe it was the "Stained BLUE dress". Whatever! It shall remain unforgetable!


The blue dress, the red dress, what's next?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'll not post a photo - but just this week - the 1st time in years - I wore an Alpaca poncho I bought in Bolivia 46 years ago - also have a matching skirt - both Bolivian hand made/knitted. Love Alpaca wool --- & loved Bolivia! My favorite Aunt Julie lived in LaPaz, Bolivia - what an adventure she & I had traveling ALL over Bolivia & Peru - Lake Titicaca - the Andes - burial mounds from B.C. - so much I have a hard time recalling it all - it was like being with Auntie Mame in Shangri La. I surely miss her a LOT.


What fun! And now you have a nice outfit to remember her by.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The blue dress, the red dress, what's next?


Well, there'll always be the cigar!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Georgiegirl! Long time no hear! :XD:
> How have you been? :-D Glad you're back.


Hey, thanks for the "welcome back" - I haven't really been away - been here all along - guess just have't posted much - but, not a day goes by I don't read our KP postings. I do no other forums- Twitter - Facebook - none...nada....all ya' KPers are my only "outside" communicants. I'm constantly amazed at what a world-wide contingent we all are - composed of (mostly) women. Y'all are some of the best, most interesting people I've ever been privileged to meet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, there'll always be the cigar!


 Oh, that's right! :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*waves* 
Hiya Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this?http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/02/06/tim-scott-naacp-leaders-comments-conservatives-color-are-frightening-left


Its a problem for libs when people dont fit into their stereotypes - thats why they call them tokens or people who vote against their interests.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The libs are just disgusting. The vile comments on Twitter yesterday about the passing of Shirley Temple made me weep. How can anyone be so cruel?
> 
> http://twitchy.com/2014/02/11/fck-shirley-temple-lefties-bash-late-republican-star-smear-her-as-roaring-racist/


That is just so rude and cruel to her family. They did the same thing when Margaret Thatcher died


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is just so rude and cruel to her family. They did the same thing when Margaret Thatcher died


They don't like anyone with values. You are right about Margaret Thatcher couldn't believe what I heard .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I thought I would say hello to my subjects.
> 
> Off to spin today. Working on some alpaca, but it is too lofty and springy that I am not sure what to do with it. But I do want to get through it and start something new.
> 
> ...


Hope you stay safe and keep your power during the storm. Your shawls sound lovely, hope we get to see them when you`re done


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forgot to tell everyone I heard from LL last night. She didn't go the the beach yesterday stayed by the pool. Broke her toe and is pain today. She made it thru the first night alone . She wasn't able to go to the beach today. Poor thing. Pray for the pain. I told her to enjoy the warm sun because we sure aren't.
> LTL Hope you get the snow you want but not the ice. Enjoy the spinning . Plenty going on elsewhere. Stay warm and dry! Glad you came around. Missed you!
> Will be looking forward to seeing your shawl. Hugs back.


Poor LL - she was anxious about the trip and now to be in pain. Hope shes iced the toe and feels better soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you laugh!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=735880806456278


They were hilarious


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so nice of you to check in. We miss you when you're not around. It sounds like you keep busy with lots of different things. I hope your son enjoys the snow. Mine is 45, and my DIL just emailed me that he's out sledding!


Good for him :thumbup: when you have the snow, you may as well take advantage of it as long as it isnt too cold out


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Mine too


I find it 'funny' to mention 'Bill Clinton ' and 'Natural State' in the same space. The man was an embarrassment when he was in office.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi y'all. After me posting the directions of how to put photos on KP, I noticed hours later Poor Purl posted what I believe is her first posted image (on the WOW) thread. Yep, I saw it!
> 
> She must have followed my instructions proving that she reads my every post (claims she does not ), perhaps reads this thread as well, but more importantly, was able to follow my instructions with success.
> 
> ...


 :XD: I hope she was gracious enough to say thanks!

ps - you can take 1 little short cut in posting pics by clicking only the Reply button on any post and the attachments boxes are right below - just click on browse button. Saves having to send a post first and everything else works as your instructions


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I find it 'funny' to mention 'Bill Clinton ' and 'Natural State' in the same space. The man was an embarrassment when he was in office.


The Natural State

(Official) This nickname was officially adopted by the legislature in 1995 and is intended to highlight the "...unsurpassed scenery, clear lakes, free-flowing streams, magnificent rivers meandering bayous, delta bottomlands, forested mountains, and abundant fish and wildlife." This nickname replaced the official Land of Opportunity nickname following the slogan, Arkansas Is a Natural, which was used to promote tourism and outdoor recreation.
Land of Opportunity

This was the official state nickname of Arkansas prior to the adoption of The Natural State in 1995. Adopted in 1947, this nickname served for 38 years. 
I think Clinton had a lot to do with the change of nickname.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Did the best I could catching up. We had a out of state job and all is back in the shop now, so I have alot of pressing work to do. It's all good. Taking this afternoon off and catching up at home. Does anyone have anything special planned for Valentine's Day? We are meeting friends for an early dinner, most likely laughter will be the main coarse with the two couples we are dining with. Hope all is well with everyone living in the unusual weather zone. Take Care. Gali


Hope you and your friends have a great evening. Well have an early dinner at our favourite Greek restaurant


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've never seen Grundi yarn at AC Moore. I shop there all the time and have been for the last 5 yrs. :?:


It makes a pretty cowl or scarf. I might have posted this one before, I made it by working alternating rows between the Flowers yarn and a contrasting yarn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'll not post a photo - but just this week - the 1st time in years - I wore an Alpaca poncho I bought in Bolivia 46 years ago - also have a matching skirt - both Bolivian hand made/knitted. Love Alpaca wool --- & loved Bolivia! My favorite Aunt Julie lived in LaPaz, Bolivia - what an adventure she & I had traveling ALL over Bolivia & Peru - Lake Titicaca - the Andes - burial mounds from B.C. - so much I have a hard time recalling it all - it was like being with Auntie Mame in Shangri La. I surely miss her a LOT.


Wonderful memories Georgie; and very nice that you still have the poncho and skirt


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=Monica+dress+in+Smithsonian&client=firefox-a&hs=3c4&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u


Im still amazed that the dress ended up in a museum


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Natural State
> 
> (Official) This nickname was officially adopted by the legislature in 1995 and is intended to highlight the "...unsurpassed scenery, clear lakes, free-flowing streams, magnificent rivers meandering bayous, delta bottomlands, forested mountains, and abundant fish and wildlife." This nickname replaced the official Land of Opportunity nickname following the slogan, Arkansas Is a Natural, which was used to promote tourism and outdoor recreation.
> Land of Opportunity
> ...


Arkansas is a beautiful state indeed. Some day DH and I will visit and look around. We love to travel and visit Civil War sites, esp. the more obscure ones.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful memories Georgie; and very nice that you still have the poncho and skirt


Like I previously said, I did so many awesome things in Peru & Bolivia with my Aunt Julie I tend to forget many of our adventures...like riding in a small, switchback train up a mountain from Cusco, Peru to Machu Picchu, the lost city of the Incas. Oh my, wonder what else I'll remember? Auntie lived in So. America over 40 years. My uncle was a mining engineer general manager. Maybe back at ya' again/later.....


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m getting ever so worried. My hubby went to pick up our son from work over 2 hours ago and they aren`t home yet. It usually takes about 25 minutes to get to work. The snow is really coming down thick and fast, and it`s supposed to snow until 5pm tomorrow.
Prayers please, I`m getting scared now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m getting ever so worried. My hubby went to pick up our son from work over 2 hours ago and they aren`t home yet. It usually takes about 25 minutes to get to work. The snow is really coming down thick and fast, and it`s supposed to snow until 5pm tomorrow.
> Prayers please, I`m getting scared now.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus to watch over Wendy Bee's husband and son. I pray the Blood of Jesus over them and Angels to protect them from harm. Thank You Lord for watching over them. Give Wendy peace and comfort while she is waiting for their return. Thank You !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wendy they are probably going slow and being careful. Don't let your imagination take over. They will be there safe. No fear.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Bumpy for your beautiful prayer.
I`m knitting some more baby booties to try and stop me from worrying, but I`m not getting much accomplished as I keep going out to the front porch for signs of a car.
Its times like this I really hate living out in the country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy for your beautiful prayer.
> I`m knitting some more baby booties to try and stop me from worrying, but I`m not getting much accomplished as I keep going out to the front porch for signs of a car.
> Its times like this I really hate living out in the country.


When my husband worked out of town I stayed nervous until he drove up in the drive way. No cell phones back then to keep me informed. I understand . Always worry about my sons and gs when they are away working. Your husband knows how to drive in the snow so he is probably just being careful. Let us know when he gets home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m getting ever so worried. My hubby went to pick up our son from work over 2 hours ago and they aren`t home yet. It usually takes about 25 minutes to get to work. The snow is really coming down thick and fast, and it`s supposed to snow until 5pm tomorrow.
> Prayers please, I`m getting scared now.


Prayers that your men make it safely home Wendy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy for your beautiful prayer.
> I`m knitting some more baby booties to try and stop me from worrying, but I`m not getting much accomplished as I keep going out to the front porch for signs of a car.
> Its times like this I really hate living out in the country.


I worry too whenever the weather or roads are bad but that`s when it`s important to take it slow and careful. Hope you see those headlights real soon


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank God my men are home safe. Hubby had to leave the car at the bottom of the driveway and walk up the field. He`s not going into work tomorrow either. I don`t care if his boss gets ticked off at him and fires him. I`d rather he loses his job than his life.
My son Matt doesn`t have to go in to work til Saturday.....perfect timing.
On the way to pick up Matt hubby said he saw snow ploughs on the main road on each side of the road. By the time he got to the main road to come home, the roads were full of snow again. Hubby said he almost landed in a ditch twice.
Thank you Bumpy and westy for your lovely prayers. God is good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank God my men are home safe. Hubby had to leave the car at the bottom of the driveway and walk up the field. He`s not going into work tomorrow either. I don`t care if his boss gets ticked off at him and fires him. I`d rather he loses his job than his life.
> My son Matt doesn`t have to go in to work til Saturday.....perfect timing.
> On the way to pick up Matt hubby said he saw snow ploughs on the main road on each side of the road. By the time he got to the main road to come home, the roads were full of snow again. Hubby said he almost landed in a ditch twice.
> Thank you Bumpy and westy for your lovely prayers. God is good.


Yes He is!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes He is!


 :thumbup: a nice warm drink for all of you and a good night`s sleep


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's it and they have the plum and multi purple one I love. Thanks. You're very smart to find it.


lovethelake said:


> http://www.hotyarns.com/yarn/grundl/flower-power.html
> 
> is this it?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks KPG when I have something worth posting I'll try to do it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, everyone. Here is how to post pics on KP.
> 
> 1) you must save your photo or image on your computer. Best to drag or copy/paste your image to your computer desktop.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie that's the one for which I was looking. I think you're referring to the one KPG posted which is rather delicate and feminine.



bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. There was also something called self-striping. I don't know what they called the one that resulted in little flower-looking designs. It was so pretty. I know I've seen it on KP.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That sounds like an email recipe! YUM.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Heading to the grocer; Apricot Glazed Chicken tonight (new recipe)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Do they have it in the Clinton Library? It is a piece of history.



Georgiegirl said:


> If you research - I believe it was the "Stained BLUE dress". Whatever! It shall remain unforgetable!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's it and you need to work the flowers so that they appear on the outside if making a cloche. Not so with a cowl. I didn't use a contrasting color with mine. That would have been a good idea. I had different colors of purple and a solid plumy color on another. I found it to be rather elegant.

Jokim you are correct I did not get it at Moore's but in either SA or Halifax, CA and when I got home I went to my LYS and they referred me to Moores. Moores told me they were out of it. They probably never had it. And I don't remember it being that expensive. In SA I shipped a big box of yarn back that the total cost was a little over $60.


west coast kitty said:


> It makes a pretty cowl or scarf. I might have posted this one before, I made it by working alternating rows between the Flowers yarn and a contrasting yarn


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Have you heard about the tourists who are stranded at Machu Picchu? The bridge collapsed so the train can't get them down. Last year or year before there was flooding and 800 or so people couldn't get out and missed their flights home. The joys of travel.



Georgiegirl said:


> Like I previously said, I did so many awesome things in Peru & Bolivia with my Aunt Julie I tend to forget many of our adventures...like riding in a small, switchback train up a mountain from Cusco, Peru to Machu Picchu, the lost city of the Incas. Oh my, wonder what else I'll remember? Auntie lived in So. America over 40 years. My uncle was a mining engineer general manager. Maybe back at ya' again/later.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Its a problem for libs when people dont fit into their stereotypes - thats why they call them tokens or people who vote against their interests.


Yes, it's their way of dismissing them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They don't like anyone with values. You are right about Margaret Thatcher couldn't believe what I heard .


I think that's a big part of it. They can't even listen to the other side because it might make them doubt the stability of their house of cards.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for him :thumbup: when you have the snow, you may as well take advantage of it as long as it isnt too cold out


You're right! In fact, I just saw either an adult or a very tall kid walk up the street with a sled.

We finally got some beautiful soft snow. I stood out for a few minutes, and then the wind blew. Inside. Door shut. Coffee on.

My daughter lives near the GA/TN line. Last night her teenagers went out and built an igloo. They made about 100 blocks! She said it was taller than she is. I said they should sleep in it. She said they talked about having breakfast in it! It snowed most of the night there - about six inches.

I talked to her this morning, and she and all six kids were at a nearby civil war battlefield getting read to sled on some really big hills! They're having a ball!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m getting ever so worried. My hubby went to pick up our son from work over 2 hours ago and they aren`t home yet. It usually takes about 25 minutes to get to work. The snow is really coming down thick and fast, and it`s supposed to snow until 5pm tomorrow.
> Prayers please, I`m getting scared now.


My prayers are with you, Wendy. Snow slows travel down substantially, so don't worry. Better they slow down, or even stop and seek safety, than take their chances in really bad and dangerous weather. Woke up this morning to the news about this storm. WV is smack in the middle of the snow/ice mess. Do you still have power? Stay warm, I know you have a fireplace. You certainly, along with Bonnie, have been through so much in the last few weeks. God Bless. XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank God my men are home safe. Hubby had to leave the car at the bottom of the driveway and walk up the field. He`s not going into work tomorrow either. I don`t care if his boss gets ticked off at him and fires him. I`d rather he loses his job than his life.
> My son Matt doesn`t have to go in to work til Saturday.....perfect timing.
> On the way to pick up Matt hubby said he saw snow ploughs on the main road on each side of the road. By the time he got to the main road to come home, the roads were full of snow again. Hubby said he almost landed in a ditch twice.
> Thank you Bumpy and westy for your lovely prayers. God is good.


Amen! Thank you, Lord.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that's a big part of it. They can't even listen to the other side because it might make them doubt the stability of their house of cards.


Well put Bonnie! You are so good at expressing exactly the right sentiment and point! Kudos! :thumbup: 
Yes, 'the stability of their house of cards', that is exactly the true image of their ideology. Example: the swift implosion of the Soviet Union.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper 40's next wed. met up with you by MIssissippi river bring swimming suit will pick up Joey and food we can have a beach party. Wow 40 degrees, and no snow how lucky can we get.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Im still amazed that the dress ended up in a museum


I didn't know. Gross.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus to watch over Wendy Bee's husband and son. I pray the Blood of Jesus over them and Angels to protect them from harm. Thank You Lord for watching over them. Give Wendy peace and comfort while she is waiting for their return. Thank You !


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad hubby home safe for all hope weather improves showed ice melting on trees in Geogia, now LTL Virgina being hit . North Easter's not good.

Snow yesterday and today Joey we need to go some place warm for a week. But if 40's hit next week may get a bit of spring fever.

Do I sound grouchy guess I am. Got up on wrong side of bed. You know left side.

You really don't think the left would listen to another point of view do you? 
Only one answered me to my question., They now have a new name for Christians. They really have a herd mentality. But then they are not the only Left that do name calling. MSNBC is a good example of name calling at it's worst. 
Like Bon said house of cards and it will fall. Then what will they do come up with new names to call the right and independants? Can hear them now won't change or say maybe the right does have points that were right. Their rants will just get worst.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know. Gross.


Really they put it in a museum till me it is not true.

Bumpkin your state is not to blame for what Clinton did. It is a beautiful state.

Look at where Obama came from Hawali (?) it's still a beautiful place. Not their fault that someone such as he came from there or claims to come from there? Will never know as to sealed records. Only Pesident who has not shown his place of birth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank God my men are home safe. Hubby had to leave the car at the bottom of the driveway and walk up the field. He`s not going into work tomorrow either. I don`t care if his boss gets ticked off at him and fires him. I`d rather he loses his job than his life.
> My son Matt doesn`t have to go in to work til Saturday.....perfect timing.
> On the way to pick up Matt hubby said he saw snow ploughs on the main road on each side of the road. By the time he got to the main road to come home, the roads were full of snow again. Hubby said he almost landed in a ditch twice.
> Thank you Bumpy and westy for your lovely prayers. God is good.


Good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie that's the one for which I was looking. I think you're referring to the one KPG posted which is rather delicate and feminine.


Yes - it's so pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Well put Bonnie! You are so good at expressing exactly the right sentiment and point! Kudos! :thumbup:
> Yes, 'the stability of their house of cards', that is exactly the true image of their ideology. Example: the swift implosion of the Soviet Union.


Yes - that's right! I hadn't even thought of that. It was a swift collapse, wasn't it. Astounding at the time.

(Thanks for the kudos. Sometimes I get lucky - or a typo.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My daughter just called. They climbed a huge hill to go sledding. They even had to climb over a downed tree to get there. Then - the snow was too deep for sledding! So they're just playing in it.

DH just saw on tv that her area got NINE INCHES of snow!!!

The clouds are just sweeping across the sky, racing to work their mischief up in D.C. and N.Y. They're leaving brilliant blue sky in their wake. What is more beautiful than deep snow, sparkling icicles, and sunshine. The world sparkles today. Inspiring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon know what it is like to go through Ice storm sure JOey remembers too. Four days it kept sleeting. Cold and horrible here. All you could hear was trees snapping and power lines going down. Tried to let dog out and she would not go out. A tree went down in yard and then could understand why.

Didn't see hubby for 4 days. He got to work when first started. But then no one after could get in. They spent four days there the rest of workers. The power grid was falling all over the place. Just trying to stay warm here 4 days with out power was not something I ever want to go through again. 
Poor Hubby when he finial got home could not even catch up with sleep, had to go in the next day. 

All you heard of the following week were chain saws and line men restoring electric lines. 

Sure it was worst for Joey being out in the country.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Really they put it in a museum till me it is not true.
> 
> Bumpkin your state is not to blame for what Clinton did. It is a beautiful state.
> 
> Look at where Obama came from Hawali (?) it's still a beautiful place. Not their fault that someone such as he came from there or claims to come from there? Will never know as to sealed records. Only Pesident who has not shown his place of birth.


Mass. is also a beautiful state, I try hard to get past their politics though. Sometimes it's hard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter just called. They climbed a huge hill to go sledding. They even had to climb over a downed tree to get there. Then - the snow was too deep for sledding! So they're just playing in it.
> 
> DH just saw on tv that her area got NINE INCHES of snow!!!
> 
> The clouds are just sweeping across the sky, racing to work their mischief up in D.C. and N.Y. They're leaving brilliant blue sky in their wake. What is more beautiful than deep snow, sparkling icicles, and sunshine. The world sparkles today. Inspiring.


Sounds beauitful, but glad you made it through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper 40's next wed. met up with you by MIssissippi river bring swimming suit will pick up Joey and food we can have a beach party. Wow 40 degrees, and no snow how lucky can we get.


Dream on, Yarnie! How about an indoor pool instead?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon know what it is like to go through Ice storm sure JOey remembers too. Four days it kept sleeting. Cold and horrible here. All you could hear was trees snapping and power lines going down. Tried to let dog out and she would not go out. A tree went down in yard and then could understand why.
> 
> Didn't see hubby for 4 days. He got to work when first started. But then no one after could get in. They spent four days there the rest of workers. The power grid was falling all over the place. Just trying to stay warm here 4 days with out power was not something I ever want to go through again.
> Poor Hubby when he finial got home could not even catch up with sleep, had to go in the next day.
> ...


I agree. Ice storms are not fun, and losing power is the pits!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds beauitful, but glad you made it through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mass. is also a beautiful state, I try hard to get past their politics though. Sometimes it's hard.


This is a beautiful country all around. A good place to live.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a beautiful country all around. A good place to live.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy they are probably going slow and being careful. Don't let your imagination take over. They will be there safe. No fear.


You are right CB. I remember one storm that I got caught in coming home from work. Usually a 25 minute trip took 3 hours. Traffic was at a near standstill and I had to creep, but I eventually got home OK. Wendy's DH and DS will probably walk in the door with a story to tell that they'll remember a long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that's a big part of it. They can't even listen to the other side because it might make them doubt the stability of their house of cards.


You're right - fear and uncertainty have them locked up


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right! In fact, I just saw either an adult or a very tall kid walk up the street with a sled.
> 
> We finally got some beautiful soft snow. I stood out for a few minutes, and then the wind blew. Inside. Door shut. Coffee on.
> 
> ...


That was creative of the kids making an igloo, bet they had fun. Just a little note of care - if the snow is too soft, the igloo can cave in. That happened a few times every winter back in Alberta and someone had to dig them out. So to be on the safe side, it's a good idea to have a shovel inside the igloo with you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper 40's next wed. met up with you by MIssissippi river bring swimming suit will pick up Joey and food we can have a beach party. Wow 40 degrees, and no snow how lucky can we get.


A heatwave and a polar bear swim


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter just called. They climbed a huge hill to go sledding. They even had to climb over a downed tree to get there. Then - the snow was too deep for sledding! So they're just playing in it.
> 
> DH just saw on tv that her area got NINE INCHES of snow!!!
> 
> The clouds are just sweeping across the sky, racing to work their mischief up in D.C. and N.Y. They're leaving brilliant blue sky in their wake. What is more beautiful than deep snow, sparkling icicles, and sunshine. The world sparkles today. Inspiring.


Sounds like a good day for them - snow angels, snowmen, snowballs and then home to warm drinks and a nap


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon know what it is like to go through Ice storm sure JOey remembers too. Four days it kept sleeting. Cold and horrible here. All you could hear was trees snapping and power lines going down. Tried to let dog out and she would not go out. A tree went down in yard and then could understand why.
> 
> Didn't see hubby for 4 days. He got to work when first started. But then no one after could get in. They spent four days there the rest of workers. The power grid was falling all over the place. Just trying to stay warm here 4 days with out power was not something I ever want to go through again.
> Poor Hubby when he finial got home could not even catch up with sleep, had to go in the next day.
> ...


We've never had an ice storm but did lose power for 3 days once in Alberta and 4 days once here. The Alberta was worse because it was frigid and we were on a well in the country so we didn't have water either. We did have a wood stove for some heat and could melt snow. The drifts were so high we had to wait until a neighbour with a bigger tractor could plow us out - it took him more than 3 hours to do our driveway. Wasn't as bad here because it wasn't too cold and we still had water and the wood stove


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was creative of the kids making an igloo, bet they had fun. Just a little note of care - if the snow is too soft, the igloo can cave in. That happened a few times every winter back in Alberta and someone had to dig them out. So to be on the safe side, it's a good idea to have a shovel inside the igloo with you


Good idea. I"ll pass that along. Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good day for them - snow angels, snowmen, snowballs and then home to warm drinks and a nap


Ah, yes. I think I'll do that, too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow I can`t even see our picnic table in our front yard - it`s completely covered in snow. And it`s still coming down heavily.
We lost water again 2 days ago. So last night I gathered loads of snow to melt....6 buckets in total. Am getting ready to wash a mound of dishes.It`s amazing how much they pile up.
But y`know what? I don`t care. My hubby and son are home safe and that`s all that matters. My heart is so full today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I heard from DD1 today. I related the story of her son's friend's mother and a request for help. Here's another blessing. DD1 got a call yesterday evening. The mother got the job she was looking forward to and starts almost immediately. It 's a good company. I retired from another division. Good pay, a pension and good management. She'll do well there. God is just spreading His love all around. I am so happy for my daughter because she could help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard from DD1 today. I related the story of her son's friend's mother and a request for help. Here's another blessing. DD1 got a call yesterday evening. The mother got the job she was looking forward to and starts almost immediately. It 's a good company. I retired from another division. Good pay, a pension and good management. She'll do well there. God is just spreading His love all around. I am so happy for my daughter because she could help.


That's wonderful news KC; so happy for all involved. Hopefully, one day the ex will re-discover his spirit and change his ways


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I can`t even see our picnic table in our front yard - it`s completely covered in snow. And it`s still coming down heavily.
> We lost water again 2 days ago. So last night I gathered loads of snow to melt....6 buckets in total. Am getting ready to wash a mound of dishes.It`s amazing how much they pile up.
> But y`know what? I don`t care. My hubby and son are home safe and that`s all that matters. My heart is so full today.


You have your priorities straight, WendyBee! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard from DD1 today. I related the story of her son's friend's mother and a request for help. Here's another blessing. DD1 got a call yesterday evening. The mother got the job she was looking forward to and starts almost immediately. It 's a good company. I retired from another division. Good pay, a pension and good management. She'll do well there. God is just spreading His love all around. I am so happy for my daughter because she could help.


Isn't it nice to hear such good news! Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I heard from DD1 today. I related the story of her son's friend's mother and a request for help. Here's another blessing. DD1 got a call yesterday evening. The mother got the job she was looking forward to and starts almost immediately. It 's a good company. I retired from another division. Good pay, a pension and good management. She'll do well there. God is just spreading His love all around. I am so happy for my daughter because she could help.


God is good. I love hearing stories like this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Ladies, please go to the 'A bit cross' thread, and see if it sounds familiar? Do we know anyone who would react/behave this way in an info. meeting? :XD: ;-)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow I can`t even see our picnic table in our front yard - it`s completely covered in snow. And it`s still coming down heavily.
> We lost water again 2 days ago. So last night I gathered loads of snow to melt....6 buckets in total. Am getting ready to wash a mound of dishes.It`s amazing how much they pile up.
> But y`know what? I don`t care. My hubby and son are home safe and that`s all that matters. My heart is so full today.


I probably missed your post on your water loss, Wendy. Why is your water loss occurring?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I probably missed your post on your water loss, Wendy. Why is your water loss occurring?


Frozen pipes from 2 nights ago Knitty. Surprisingly now it`s not cold out even with the snow...just waiting for the pipes to thaw inside the house now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Frozen pipes from 2 nights ago Knitty. Surprisingly now it`s not cold out even with the snow...just waiting for the pipes to thaw inside the house now.


Wendy, do your water pipes freeze often? Wonder if there are things that could be done to prevent their freezing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim, no they don`t freeze often..... but we haven`t had a winter as bad as this in 40+ years.
We have good insulation in the house, but for some reason the bathroom always seems cold - even with two heaters in there. Hopefully once the weather warms up it will thaw the pipes in the bathroom and under the house.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim, no they don`t freeze often..... but we haven`t had a winter as bad as this in 40+ years.
> We have good insulation in the house, but for some reason the bathroom always seems cold - even with two heaters in there. Hopefully once the weather warms up it will thaw the pipes in the bathroom and under the house.


Yes, this winter is unusually cold, even here in WNY. Our pipes are buried and only come up inside the house, so they're impervious to temp. change. I wonder if there is an electrical heat tape that you can wrap around these water pipes and turn it on only when expecting a certain deg. temp. I know if you keep the water dripping from the faucet, it supposedly keeps the pipes from freezing. Did your pipes burst? That would be awful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I couldn't find it.


Joey, try p.1 of Newest Topics, half -way down the page.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper 40's next wed. met up with you by MIssissippi river bring swimming suit will pick up Joey and food we can have a beach party. Wow 40 degrees, and no snow how lucky can we get.


Change directions and come this way Yarnie. We will be near 60 today and over the weekend up to high 60's. Pool party time for sure. I'll leave the light on for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I couldn't find it.


I just searched "a bit cross." I think it was "I'm a bit cross." Anyway, my shortened version worked. It was the first thread to show up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just searched "a bit cross." I think it was "I'm a bit cross." Anyway, my shortened version worked. It was the first thread to show up.


Right now, 'a bit cross' is third from the bottom in Newest Topics section on page 1.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Right now, 'a bit cross' is third from the bottom in Newest Topics section on page 1.


Oh. I thought that might happen. I think that might be the one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh. I thought that might happen. I think that might be the one.


Did you read the first post? As I was reading it, this image of a dem. kept popping up in my mind, and I kept thinking, 'how did a lefty get over the pond to stir up trouble here?' :XD: :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you read the first post? As I was reading it, this image of a dem. kept popping up in my mind, and I kept thinking, 'how did a lefty get over the pond to stir up trouble here?' :XD: :wink:


They're everywhere! Eeeek!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, ladies I have not had time to post until now as guess what--this AM DH said throw your Oxygen machine in the truck we are leaving for warmer weather!

So threw a few things in a suitcase (probably forgot everything) grabbed my meds & we are 25 mikes north of Chattanooga heading for Atlanta before getting a room!

We were expecting more snow tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, ladies I have not had time to post until now as guess what--this AM DH said throw your Oxygen machine in the truck we are leaving for warmer weather!
> 
> So threw a few things in a suitcase (probably forgot everything) grabbed my meds & we are 25 mikes north of Chattanooga heading for Atlanta before getting a room!
> 
> We were expecting more snow tomorrow.


How exciting! My daughter lives near Chattanooga. You'll see signs on 75S for Battlefield Highway - that's where she lives. And I live a little bit outside Atlanta! Welcome! How long will you be here?

Be careful. There may still be some black ice on the roads.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How exciting! My daughter lives near Chattanooga. You'll see signs on 75S for Battlefield Highway - that's where she lives. And I live a little bit outside Atlanta! Welcome! How long will you be here?
> 
> Be careful. There may still be some black ice on the roads.


We are going on to Fort Meyers, FL tomorrow to stay with friends & will try to rent a Mobil home. We are staying in Macon tonight as I'm sorry from rough roads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are going on to Fort Meyers, FL tomorrow to stay with friends & will try to rent a Mobil home. We are staying in Macon tonight as I'm sorry from rough roads.


Have fun Janie. You are going to enjoy the warmth .It will be good for you to get away from the snow and cold weather. Great idea from dh.
Was almost 60 today and sun was out. That is more like our temps for this time of year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are going on to Fort Meyers, FL tomorrow to stay with friends & will try to rent a Mobil home. We are staying in Macon tonight as I'm sorry from rough roads.


Oh. I thought maybe you were staying in Atlanta. My aunt and uncle used to live in Fort Meyers. Small world. Have a lovely trip and a nice visit with your friends. I'll be thinking of you - just up the road in Macon.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Have you heard about the tourists who are stranded at Machu Picchu? The bridge collapsed so the train can't get them down. Last year or year before there was flooding and 800 or so people couldn't get out and missed their flights home. The joys of travel.


I was at Machu Picchu 46 years ago. At that time the only way to get up the mountain & return to Cusco was via the small train. Since that time I've read you can get to M.P. on a helicopter. Think I'd rather go via the train. Much more adventurous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

funny -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, this winter is unusually cold, even here in WNY. Our pipes are buried and only come up inside the house, so they're impervious to temp. change. I wonder if there is an electrical heat tape that you can wrap around these water pipes and turn it on only when expecting a certain deg. temp. I know if you keep the water dripping from the faucet, it supposedly keeps the pipes from freezing. Did your pipes burst? That would be awful.


We have something like that in our barn - it's a layer of insulation with a foil backing that has a wire that goes through it and we can plug it in if/when we need to. There are more expensive ones that use a thermostat and come on automatically if it gets too cold


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> funny -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We are going on to Fort Meyers, FL tomorrow to stay with friends & will try to rent a Mobil home. We are staying in Macon tonight as I'm sorry from rough roads.


 :thumbup: Yay Jane - so nice that you and dd can escape somewhere warm and have a little break. Hope you have a great time


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> funny -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have something like that in our barn - it's a layer of insulation with a foil backing that has a wire that goes through it and we can plug it in if/when we need to. There are more expensive ones that use a thermostat and come on automatically if it gets too cold


I thought there was something to remedy the freezing pipe problem. Home Depot or Lowe's should have something in that line.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Awww sad news. Hubby just told me that Ralph Waite died. I grew up watching the Waltons on tv. And me and hubby used to enjoy watching the Waltons on the Hallmark channel in the evenings.
John Walton always reminded me of my Dad firm but always fair.
RIP Ralph


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, ladies I have not had time to post until now as guess what--this AM DH said throw your Oxygen machine in the truck we are leaving for warmer weather!
> 
> So threw a few things in a suitcase (probably forgot everything) grabbed my meds & we are 25 mikes north of Chattanooga heading for Atlanta before getting a room!
> 
> We were expecting more snow tomorrow.


Happy that you can get away, Janie! :thumbup: 
Those are very nice pictures, hardly any snow in them and the water isn't frozen. Did you see Lookout Mtn when traveling through Chattanooga? Beautiful country around there. Had a friend who lived in Ooltawah whom we visited often. Please enjoy your FL. stay and forget your cares and worries! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/what-state-do-you-actually-belong-in
Hate it about the Walton daddy. He was my favorite one on the show.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/what-state-do-you-actually-belong-in
> Hate it about the Walton daddy. He was my favorite one on the show.


Wyoming! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Awww sad news. Hubby just told me that Ralph Waite died. I grew up watching the Waltons on tv. And me and hubby used to enjoy watching the Waltons on the Hallmark channel in the evenings.
> John Walton always reminded me of my Dad firm but always fair.
> RIP Ralph


Didn't watch much TV but I know it had good reviews for family programming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/what-state-do-you-actually-belong-in
> Hate it about the Walton daddy. He was my favorite one on the show.


So if I ever make the big move south, I would end up in Wyoming


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wyoming! :thumbup:


Me too :thumbup: We could be neighbours


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Do you stay in Arkansas CB or are you on the move?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you stay in Arkansas CB or are you on the move?


I don't know it won't post my answers. Maybe I am in the Twlight Zone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/what-state-do-you-actually-belong-in
> Hate it about the Walton daddy. He was my favorite one on the show.


Massachusetts, here I come! Move over, libs!
(Never watched ANY of the tv shows on there! I'm out of the loop.)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I`m not moving far
You got: Virginia

Youre the ORIGINAL. People look to you for advice and follow your example. Youre a well-rounded person: professional but not afraid to cut loose from time to time. Youre mature at the same time youre immature. You refuse to be pigeon-holed into one group or another and thats something to admire.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We are going on to Fort Meyers, FL tomorrow to stay with friends & will try to rent a Mobil home. We are staying in Macon tonight as I'm sorry from rough roads.


Jane, have a great time. It will be great for you to get out of the cold and see something other than snow. I am happy for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So if I ever make the big move south, I would end up in Wyoming


Mississippi for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/what-state-do-you-actually-belong-in
> Hate it about the Walton daddy. He was my favorite one on the show.


won't let me do it error on page.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC never answer you have raised a wonderful kind caring young lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a nice warm time lady, envy you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KC never answer you have raised a wonderful kind caring young lady.


Thank you. I'm proud of her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper 40's here next Wed. Will you be getting a warm up there too? Know I am in the southern part of state so wonder if you will have it too.

May have to move the beach party to that day, and Joey can sit on beach we will shovel a place out for you JOey.

Slowgal wish I could get down there, but if you want you can come here for beach party. You can do it just 20 degrees least then what you are having.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> won't let me do it error on page.


Must mean I am not of this world, means i am going to live some where else,in the beyond. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem from what I have read someone is posting topic to bait us. PM me for Name, but do not and I mean do not post on site.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

wonder how they'll play this - charitable giving by super rich increased

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/02/14/kelly-mcparland-someone-forgot-to-tell-the-01-to-be-greedier/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem from what I have read someone is posting topic to bait us. PM me for Name, but do not and I mean do not post on site.


sad that some people are so petty and like nothing more than deliberately causing trouble; how empty their lives must be


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies from the _Wise Guy_!!!

You know I love you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!

If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; they are fantastic!

P.S. If you didn't receive the recipes and want them, LMK.

Mangia!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Must mean I am not of this world, means i am going to live some where else,in the beyond. :thumbup:


Yarnie, instead of clicking on the link, try selecting it, then copy and paste in your browser. You never know - sometimes these things work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!
> 
> If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; their fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Look at what Hubby gave me this morning! I love jigsaw puzzles (must be 1,000 pieces or more) and he bought me this new one.

He's so cool! Wait, I cannot find the photo I took .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper 40's here next Wed. Will you be getting a warm up there too? Know I am in the southern part of state so wonder if you will have it too.
> 
> May have to move the beach party to that day, and Joey can sit on beach we will shovel a place out for you JOey.
> 
> Slowgal wish I could get down there, but if you want you can come here for beach party. You can do it just 20 degrees least then what you are having.


Maybe you can have a WI and MN team for the annual Polar Bear Swim next New Year. You'll be trained and ready to go


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Ladies from the _Wise Guy_!!!
> 
> You know I love you!


Thanks KPG - just love my Wise Guys!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!
> 
> If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; their fantastic!
> 
> ...


They do sound yummy; thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at what Hubby gave me this morning! I love jigsaw puzzles (must be 1,000 pieces or more) and he bought me this new one.
> 
> He's so cool! Wait, I cannot find the photo I took .


I love them, too. That's cute. Makes me want to start another one. Winter theme? Spring?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome. I want to stay and chat but gotta run. I'll be back .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG - just love my Wise Guys!


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They do sound yummy; thanks!


Trust me - they are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at what Hubby gave me this morning! I love jigsaw puzzles (must be 1,000 pieces or more) and he bought me this new one.
> 
> He's so cool! Wait, I cannot find the photo I took .


That's amazing! I love it and just called DH over to take a look at it (maybe someday ....)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I love them, too. That's cute. Makes me want to start another one. Winter theme? Spring?


I grew up doing them with my family; like addicted perhaps.

My sister and I are good at them and always said we should enter competitions to complete them the quickest to get a prize.

My DH loves them now too. We do them while listening intently to music, the news or while deep in conversation.

I mentioned to DH it was time to do another one (it's 5500 pieces!)

It's a family affair 'round these parts!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's amazing! I love it and just called DH over to take a look at it (maybe someday ....)


Your DH is a cool cat too - he'll treat you right!

BTW: The batting I use inside of my microwave bowls was discontinued by the manufacturer. Funny story, for another time.

I ordered another bolt (10 yards) of their reengineered batting so I can make some more bowls. I heard yesterday, the bolt is in.

I don't even have any bowls for myself; imagine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Ladies from the _Wise Guy_!!!
> 
> You know I love you!


And we love you too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at what Hubby gave me this morning! I love jigsaw puzzles (must be 1,000 pieces or more) and he bought me this new one.
> 
> He's so cool! Wait, I cannot find the photo I took .


Oh neat, looks like my sewing room. Have fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too :thumbup: We could be neighbours


Kitty, with only 500,000 people, our vote might actually count in Wyoming!  :thumbup:
I think you would like it there. It's a very conservative state! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes, but I'm sore (last post said sorry) from yhe trip yesterday but more today.

We had to go on down the road as Macon had lots of power outages so we drove on to Perry. Was I ever ready to get out as so many pot holes on the interstate.

Molly is doing well & seems to trust us & doesn't scratch nor meow very much. She was freighted in the motel at first but warmed up quickly..

I'm off as it is hard to type lying down so have a wonderful day--it is already 62 degrees just inside Florida!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you for the recipe gifty. You truly are the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> wonder how they'll play this - charitable giving by super rich increased
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/02/14/kelly-mcparland-someone-forgot-to-tell-the-01-to-be-greedier/


I'll tell you how they'll play it: 
The fact that they're giving so much money away proves that they have too much of it and must have it taken away from them in the form of taxes! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!
> 
> If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; they are fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thank Youuuuuuuuuuu! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at what Hubby gave me this morning! I love jigsaw puzzles (must be 1,000 pieces or more) and he bought me this new one.
> 
> He's so cool! Wait, I cannot find the photo I took .


For the nights when sleep doesn't come easy...............


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, but I'm sore (last post said sorry) from yhe trip yesterday but more today.
> 
> We had to go on down the road as Macon had lots of power outages so we drove on to Perry. Was I ever ready to get out as so many pot holes on the interstate.
> 
> ...


So nice of you to post while traveling. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And we love you too!


no you don't


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh neat, looks like my sewing room. Have fun!


Ya, me too. Note the "sewing" room is filled with "yarn WIPs!"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> no you don't


Yes I do! But I am a little jealous with that beautiful hair, beautiful homemade dress and that small waist! But the brains I admire!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for the recipe gifty. You truly are the gift that keeps on giving


You're most welcome. I love your knitted projects and so shall your recipients. Beautiful work!

I will try your crusty bread recipes; bought the "bread" flour; never knew there was such a flour.

Thanks for your recipe as well.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're most welcome. I love your knitted projects and so shall your recipients. Beautiful work!
> 
> I will try your crusty bread recipes; bought the "bread" flour; never knew there was such a flour.
> 
> Thanks for your recipe as well.


You`re so welcome gifty. Please let me know how your bread turns out. Your family will love you for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus for the sweet baby of Kyle's. Lord we are lifting her up to you on behalf of diarrhea and vomiting. We are laying her at the feet of the Cross for her recovery. Peace to the parents and grands right now. We know You are the Great Dr. So we are asking for her healing right now. Prayer all the nurses and dr to give wisdom. Lord we will give you all the Glory for her healing. We give you thanks for doing it too. God to You be the Glory. In the Name of Jesus I pray and give thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


I'm praying for her, thumper. She's in the right place.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


Oh, my goodness, sending prayers for this lovely baby. Praying. . Hugs for GM.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're most welcome. I love your knitted projects and so shall your recipients. Beautiful work!
> 
> I will try your crusty bread recipes; bought the "bread" flour; never knew there was such a flour.
> 
> Thanks for your recipe as well.


Bread flour makes the bread machine bread better so do try it soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


Am praying as I'm writing this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to you in the Name of Jesus for the sweet baby of Kyle's. Lord we are lifting her up to you on behalf of diarrhea and vomiting. We are laying her at the feet of the Cross for her recovery. Peace to the parents and grands right now. We know You are the Great Dr. So we are asking for her healing right now. Prayer all the nurses and dr to give wisdom. Lord we will give you all the Glory for her healing. We give you thanks for doing it too. God to You be the Glory. In the Name of Jesus I pray and give thanks!


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Both my dh and are Texans. lol Right next door! Still like Ar.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


 Thank the Lord! Great news!


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Who is FF? I`ve been wondering for some time.

Patinjapan


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


Thank you , Lord.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Valentines day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

patinjapan said:


> Who is FF? I`ve been wondering for some time.
> 
> Patinjapan


I love your crochet work as pineapples are my favorite things to crochet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


Thank The Lord as prayers were answered as we are God Mother's to Miss Ellie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your Greek dinner? What did you eat?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


I know that will be a big help to them. It's hard to see such a little one sick. I hope and pray that sweet little Ellie will be all better soon.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


I am praying. For her Thumper.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank The Lord as prayers were answered as we are God Mother's to Miss Ellie!


Janie, I like that, being a 'God Mother' to Miss Ellie! In fact, I love being that. Hope you don't mind, Thumper. Please don't think of me as presumptuous, but united in all our prayers for little Miss Ellie, we are many calling to God on her behalf.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

patinjapan said:


> Who is FF? I`ve been wondering for some time.
> 
> Patinjapan


FF is someone we'd prefer to forget. She is a troll that is very disturbed. She has taken another name now, but she hangs out with the Liberals. They read this site, but don't usually post here any longer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your DH is a cool cat too - he'll treat you right!
> 
> BTW: The batting I use inside of my microwave bowls was discontinued by the manufacturer. Funny story, for another time.
> 
> ...


We use at least one of the large ones almost every day - still look bright and colourful and hold their shape perfectly!

KPG - not having your own bowl is like the plumber with the leaky faucet (or dare I say, the electrician with the blown circuit 
:XD: )! You need and deserve one!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!
> 
> If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; they are fantastic!
> 
> ...


I want them KPG. Thanks


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Kitty, with only 500,000 people, our vote might actually count in Wyoming!  :thumbup:
> I think you would like it there. It's a very conservative state! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Would love to visit it some day; loved Montana, Idaho and Washington.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, but I'm sore (last post said sorry) from yhe trip yesterday but more today.
> 
> We had to go on down the road as Macon had lots of power outages so we drove on to Perry. Was I ever ready to get out as so many pot holes on the interstate.
> 
> ...


Glad you're finding some warmth Jane - and nice that Molly could come along too

Funny - the ads at the top of the page are all Sprinbok puzzles, including the knit themed one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We use at least one of the large ones almost every day - still look bright and colourful and hold their shape perfectly!
> 
> KPG - not having your own bowl is like the plumber with the leaky faucet (or dare I say, the electrician with the blown circuit
> :XD: )! You need and deserve one!


... or a roofer with a leaky roof.
... or a doctor with a sick son.
.... etc... :XD: :XD:
Yes, you deserve a bowl of your own!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


Praying right now Thumper; so frightening when someone so small is sick


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


So glad to hear baby Ellie could come home. Continued prayers for her to return to full health and support for all of you


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Would love to visit it some day; loved Montana, Idaho and Washington.


Been to Wyoming twice. Very wide open spaces. Brutal winters, hot summers. Not too many trees.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your Greek dinner? What did you eat?


Thanks for asking CB, always a hard choice between my 2 favourites - calamari or roast lamb - this time the calamari came out ahead with rice and greek salad. The owner and staff are very friendly and the food is always yummy

Did you have your favourite shrimp tonight?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> FF is someone we'd prefer to forget. She is a troll that is very disturbed. She has taken another name now, but she hangs out with the Liberals. They read this site, but don't usually post here any longer.


That FF is everything you say KC - but I think the FF in our title doesn't refer to a person - I think someone had said it was Freedom??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ... or a roofer with a leaky roof.
> ... or a doctor with a sick son.
> .... etc... :XD: :XD:
> Yes, you deserve a bowl of your own!


 :lol: that's it KPG - you must make yourself at least 1 bowl!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Been to Wyoming twice. Very wide open spaces. Brutal winters, hot summers. Not too many trees.


Sounds a lot like southern Alberta! I do have vivid memories of the copper mine in Butte, Montana on a very, very hot Aug. day and I still have a lovely copper bracelet to remind me of the trip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ... or a roofer with a leaky roof.
> ... or a doctor with a sick son.
> .... etc... :XD: :XD:
> Yes, you deserve a bowl of your own!


Or a painter and house needs painter.( My Daddy).
Or a watch repairman and no watch (my father in law).
Or a carpenter and needs some work done at my house (my dh).
Or a knitter and no gloves or slippers (me).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking CB, always a hard choice between my 2 favourites - calamari or roast lamb - this time the calamari came out ahead with rice and greek salad. The owner and staff are very friendly and the food is always yummy
> 
> Did you have your favourite shrimp tonight?


That sounds so good. No we ate in but DH asked for ham and beans, turnip greens and homemade biscuits . I made chocolate cake with cream cheese icing. Now I want some shrimp. :shock: :roll: 
Glad you had a good time with dh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're finding some warmth Jane - and nice that Molly could come along too
> 
> Funny - the ads at the top of the page are all Sprinbok puzzles, including the knit themed one.


Probably due to KPG's puzzle post. The computer knows all. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Been to Wyoming twice. Very wide open spaces. Brutal winters, hot summers. Not too many trees.


We drove through many years ago. Beautiful, wild. Wide open spaces. We watched a thunderstorm cross. Best of all - wild horses on the run. That was something we'd never seen before - and haven't since, come to think of it. It was an unforgettable sight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or a painter and house needs painter.( My Daddy).
> Or a watch repairman and no watch (my father in law).
> Or a carpenter and needs some work done at my house (my dh).
> Or a knitter and no gloves or slippers (me).


 :lol: humans are so funny; God has such a great sense of humour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so good. No we ate in but DH asked for ham and beans, turnip greens and homemade biscuits . I made chocolate cake with cream cheese icing. Now I want some shrimp. :shock: :roll:
> Glad you had a good time with dh.


That sounds really good. Are turnip greens still available or did you freeze them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Probably due to KPG's puzzle post. The computer knows all. :shock:


You're right, no secrets from the new version of the "cookie monster" - we leave crumbs wherever we go


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you.


Janeway said:


> I love your crochet work as pineapples are my favorite things to crochet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That FF is everything you say KC - but I think the FF in our title doesn't refer to a person - I think someone had said it was Freedom??


Sorry. I apologize to Pat. I wondered when I joined, too, what FF in the thread name stood for. I thought she'd seen an old reference to Freedom Fries. I think one of the F's stands for Friends. It has been so long since I asked that I forget. Maybe Yarnie or Jane remembers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry. I apologize to Pat. I wondered when I joined, too, what FF in the thread name stood for. I thought she'd seen an old reference to Freedom Fries. I think one of the F's stands for Friends. It has been so long since I asked that I forget. Maybe Yarnie or Jane remembers.


I know that ff is an abbreviation for "following." Is that it? I remember thinking that when the thread started. I also think I was wrong.

LOL? KPG? Help?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know that ff is an abbreviation for "following." Is that it? I remember thinking that when the thread started. I also think I was wrong.
> 
> LOL? KPG? Help?


Wait! Forever Friends?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wait! Forever Friends?


That's it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do! But I am a little jealous with that beautiful hair, beautiful homemade dress and that small waist! But the brains I admire!


Awh, shucks, CB. Look at it this way, my parents gave me my hair, Gerslay (another KPer) made my beautiful dress as a gift she gave to me a couple of days ago, I changed my small waist myself, and all I have to do is wear and use everything! The brains are a work in progress.

Besides everything came from God, so I ain't complaining!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


Oh, no. I've said my prayer; hopefully I'll soon read she is well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You`re so welcome gifty. Please let me know how your bread turns out. Your family will love you for it.


That might be a first!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Bread flour makes the bread machine bread better so do try it soon.


Jane, I don't have a bread machine, but will try using bread flour anyway in WBee's recipe.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or a painter and house needs painter.( My Daddy).
> Or a watch repairman and no watch (my father in law).
> Or a carpenter and needs some work done at my house (my dh).
> Or a knitter and no gloves or slippers (me).


This is true for so many of us. I try to fit in knitting for me. But, I think I just need to learn to knit faster. I have too many projects going right now. I had the Drift cardigan on needles (had to put it aside for awhile due to deadline for baby items), have a baby blanket on thhe needles, have crib quilt fabric to cut out (making an appliqued whale quilt), have a stack of flannel (Joann's had it half price) to make Magic Blankets with, and waiting in two baby pattern books to make some other things. Yikes! Can I really do all this? Probably not. If this were food, I'd report that my eyes are bigger than my stomach. What do you call it when you are talking yarn or fabric?

DH distracted me last night by taking me to the Rathskellar, a historic downtown Indianapolis restaurant. We crawled our way downtown through a near whiteout. Unexpectedly large snowfall. Great meal. I figured I would have sauerbraten, which I haven't had for some time. But, I was tempted by a stuffed strip steak. It was wonderful. Stuffing was a mixture of cheese, minced potatoes and mushrooms and garlic. I had spaetzele with it and brussel sprouts that were slow cooked. I have to learn to make spaetzele. Never have, but it was great. Sort of a German mac and cheese. I made sauerbraten years ago. Now I'm challenged to try that again too. I don't need any more projects! What am I thinking?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is true for so many of us. I try to fit in knitting for me. But, I think I just need to learn to knit faster. I have too many projects going right now. I had the Drift cardigan on needles (had to put it aside for awhile due to deadline for baby items), have a baby blanket on thhe needles, have crib quilt fabric to cut out (making an appliqued whale quilt), have a stack of flannel (Joann's had it half price) to make Magic Blankets with, and waiting in two baby pattern books to make some other things. Yikes! Can I really do all this? Probably not. If this were food, I'd report that my eyes are bigger than my stomach. What do you call it when you are talking yarn or fabric?
> 
> DH distracted me last night by taking me to the Rathskellar, a historic downtown Indianapolis restaurant. We crawled our way downtown through a near whiteout. Unexpectedly large snowfall. Great meal. I figured I would have sauerbraten, which I haven't had for some time. But, I was tempted by a stuffed strip steak. It was wonderful. Stuffing was a mixture of cheese, minced potatoes and mushrooms and garlic. I had spaetzele with it and brussel sprouts that were slow cooked. I have to learn to make spaetzele. Never have, but it was great. Sort of a German mac and cheese. I made sauerbraten years ago. Now I'm challenged to try that again too. I don't need any more projects! What am I thinking?


I'm thinking you have a full life! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wait! Forever Friends?


Sounds right! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This is true for so many of us. I try to fit in knitting for me. But, I think I just need to learn to knit faster. I have too many projects going right now. I had the Drift cardigan on needles (had to put it aside for awhile due to deadline for baby items), have a baby blanket on thhe needles, have crib quilt fabric to cut out (making an appliqued whale quilt), have a stack of flannel (Joann's had it half price) to make Magic Blankets with, and waiting in two baby pattern books to make some other things. Yikes! Can I really do all this? Probably not. If this were food, I'd report that my eyes are bigger than my stomach. What do you call it when you are talking yarn or fabric?
> 
> DH distracted me last night by taking me to the Rathskellar, a historic downtown Indianapolis restaurant. We crawled our way downtown through a near whiteout. Unexpectedly large snowfall. Great meal. I figured I would have sauerbraten, which I haven't had for some time. But, I was tempted by a stuffed strip steak. It was wonderful. Stuffing was a mixture of cheese, minced potatoes and mushrooms and garlic. I had spaetzele with it and brussel sprouts that were slow cooked. I have to learn to make spaetzele. Never have, but it was great. Sort of a German mac and cheese. I made sauerbraten years ago. Now I'm challenged to try that again too. I don't need any more projects! What am I thinking?


Sounds like a wonderful evening and dinner. I've never had a stuffed steak but it sounds delicious. I have a very basic recipe, but Yarnie mentioned that her German FIL passed on a really good recipe for sauerbraten and spatzle. Maybe she can share it -- Yarnie, please? ---------


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are so cute dk potholders. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coffee-and-tea-dk-pot-holders


they are cute. Bon did you see them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> they are cute. Bon did you see them?


Ok. brain malfuction here went to page one.

Thumper glad she was able to come home and hope they find out what is happening. Always sscary when little one as they can't tell you what is going on. but prayers offer up.

German food yum. spatzle and saurbratan hubby and son make all the time. I make red cabbage. Can you tell they are German???
Sounds like you had a lovely meal KC, even if you had to go through white out.

You have lovely hair KGP, and do love dress.How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am running around here doing chores and reading all I miss last night.

Time for lunch almost morning flys by when having fun.

Can't remember what FF stands for any more sorry.

Also am only Norweign in this house. So I make all the Norweign stuff. Love Almond Christmas cake, have to have special pan to make it. 

Wee Bee did you post you used regular flour for your bread? If so please let me know as it sounded interesting.

Had a lovely Valentines day. He took me to yarn store and let me run wild. Found some of the Bernat Jacquards Florals yarn have to try it. Going to make sweater for my when ever Great grand daughter . No none of Grand's married yet. Will put it in cedar chest and will be there for little one even if I am not there. Have a nice pattern that is just garter stitch that have made more than once. Just think it will be nice that I have left something for wee one .
Went out for lunch and then home and clean and knit 1898 cap for DIL's father> Has to be Red he attend UW and told daughter needs a red one. Told DIL would make one for him but not to tell him. Should make him happy. Have to find a W cross sitich pattern to put on front, after finish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is true for so many of us. I try to fit in knitting for me. But, I think I just need to learn to knit faster. I have too many projects going right now. I had the Drift cardigan on needles (had to put it aside for awhile due to deadline for baby items), have a baby blanket on thhe needles, have crib quilt fabric to cut out (making an appliqued whale quilt), have a stack of flannel (Joann's had it half price) to make Magic Blankets with, and waiting in two baby pattern books to make some other things. Yikes! Can I really do all this? Probably not. If this were food, I'd report that my eyes are bigger than my stomach. What do you call it when you are talking yarn or fabric?
> 
> DH distracted me last night by taking me to the Rathskellar, a historic downtown Indianapolis restaurant. We crawled our way downtown through a near whiteout. Unexpectedly large snowfall. Great meal. I figured I would have sauerbraten, which I haven't had for some time. But, I was tempted by a stuffed strip steak. It was wonderful. Stuffing was a mixture of cheese, minced potatoes and mushrooms and garlic. I had spaetzele with it and brussel sprouts that were slow cooked. I have to learn to make spaetzele. Never have, but it was great. Sort of a German mac and cheese. I made sauerbraten years ago. Now I'm challenged to try that again too. I don't need any more projects! What am I thinking?


Girl you do need some extra arms. I am just doing small stuff so I can get onto the baby blanket I need to start. When the weather gets warm it will be outside for me.
That meal you had for VD sounds heavenly!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ok. brain malfuction here went to page one.
> 
> Thumper glad she was able to come home and hope they find out what is happening. Always sscary when little one as they can't tell you what is going on. but prayers offer up.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, ask your husband if I could use a food mill to push the spaetzle dough through? Would it work? What does he use?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thumper how is Ellie doing today and mom and dad?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, ask your husband if I could use a food mill to push the spaetzle dough through? Would it work? What does he use?


Just a plain old colander, as his grandma made it as does DIL. He doesn't make it I buy it ready made at store which sells only German products and German meats.

Don't know why you couldn't use a food mill. Most of the Germans I know use plan old colanders.

I have a potato ricer that we Norweigns use could use that too I would think.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> funny -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Mississippi for me.


Me too. Let's meet and do lunch.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your prayers. Miss Ellie went home. They think she has an infection and are waiting for the culture and sensitivities at this time. Since we live so close we have told them that we will bring dinner over so they have one less thing to worry about.


Yea!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem from what I have read someone is posting topic to bait us. PM me for Name, but do not and I mean do not post on site.


More than one of them are doing this. There seems to be quite a few new threads by the lefties, most with the intention of baiting us. Don't reply to any of their new threads.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We use at least one of the large ones almost every day - still look bright and colourful and hold their shape perfectly!
> 
> KPG - not having your own bowl is like the plumber with the leaky faucet (or dare I say, the electrician with the blown circuit
> :XD: )! You need and deserve one!


Very funny .

glad you are getting good use from them.

BTW: I thought you said one set was yours and one set a gift?

What was happened to you? Have you all of a sudden become selfish and entitled? :XD:

If you even think about become a LWN, and henceforth, lose your mind, I won't even talk to you, and I'll still travel to your beautiful Canada.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!
> 
> If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; they are fantastic!
> 
> ...


I am anxious to try the chicken. Thanks twin. Now if I can only cook like my twin.....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I want them KPG. Thanks


I'm so sorry, KC, I thought I had included you in my "mass" e-mail; checked, and missed your name. I have sent to you today minutes ago.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, but I'm sore (last post said sorry) from yhe trip yesterday but more today.
> 
> We had to go on down the road as Macon had lots of power outages so we drove on to Perry. Was I ever ready to get out as so many pot holes on the interstate.
> 
> ...


Have a good trip Janie. A few days ago the weatherman said the florida was the only state that didn't have snow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'll tell you how they'll play it:
> The fact that they're giving so much money away proves that they have too much of it and must have it taken away from them in the form of taxes! :XD:


And, they shouldn't be allowed to choose who to give their money to. We should decide that. This way, we will be able to keep some.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


Oh, Thumpy, so sorry to hear this. Sending her healing strength and many hugs for a speedy recovery.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're finding some warmth Jane - and nice that Molly could come along too
> 
> Funny - the ads at the top of the page are all Sprinbok puzzles, including the knit themed one.


That is funny! We ended up going out with another couple for dinner on Val's Day to our favorite Irish Pub. DH and I go regularly, as the food is terrific with great beer and live Irish music, but the couple who joined us had never been there before.

We had so much fun, 15 minute walk each way in the freezing cold, climbing over snow piles, dancing on ice, dinner conversation, etc., I haven't laughed so much (in public) for awhile; well, maybe since last week.  The Pub was the quietest I've ever seen it, and we all had so much fun with our wait staff and other staff members. I tipped each cook for their efforts too (can't forget them). ALL of us were howling - I love when that happens. (It could be my fault - but I'll tell you I didn't even drink any liquor or beer.)

Anyway, dinner, as always, was fantastic and I've started my Val's gift puzzle today. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> ... or a roofer with a leaky roof.
> ... or a doctor with a sick son.
> .... etc... :XD: :XD:
> Yes, you deserve a bowl of your own!


or a painter without painted drywall in his own home
or a mechanic who walks to work
or a seamstress who doesn't have a thing to wear

or a bunch of RWNs who think they can tease me into submission ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Been to Wyoming twice. Very wide open spaces. Brutal winters, hot summers. Not too many trees.


I was there when an older teen; all I remember is the tumbleweed I saw everywhere.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: that's it KPG - you must make yourself at least 1 bowl!


Did you mean to type, "make yourself at least 1 bowl-ing ball?

Come on WCK, just come out and say it; I know what you are thinking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or a painter and house needs painter.( My Daddy).
> Or a watch repairman and no watch (my father in law).
> Or a carpenter and needs some work done at my house (my dh).
> Or a knitter and no gloves or slippers (me).


 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Probably due to KPG's puzzle post. The computer knows all. :shock:


Very interesting that I didn't mention the brand of puzzle, but the simple mention and picture was able to ID the puzzle brand.

Smart, and scary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: humans are so funny; God has such a great sense of humour


I agree. Look at the Okapi.









Who thought of that?

God did. :-D

Make with leftovers - a giraffe, a zebra and a horse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know that ff is an abbreviation for "following." Is that it? I remember thinking that when the thread started. I also think I was wrong.
> 
> LOL? KPG? Help?


I wasn't here when this thread began. I think it may mean "Forever Friends" as that is the fairly common meaning in other social networks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> have a stack of flannel (Joann's had it half price) to make Magic Blankets with ... What do you call it when you are talking yarn or fabric?
> 
> What am I thinking?


1) What is a "Magic Blanket" please. I might need to make some with the yards of flannel I have.

2) Normal and a necessity.

3) Like me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a wonderful evening and dinner. I've never had a stuffed steak but it sounds delicious. I have a very basic recipe, but Yarnie mentioned that her German FIL passed on a really good recipe for sauerbraten and spatzle. Maybe she can share it -- Yarnie, please? ---------


Please Yarnie?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ok. brain malfuction here went to page one.
> 
> Thumper glad she was able to come home and hope they find out what is happening. Always sscary when little one as they can't tell you what is going on. but prayers offer up.
> 
> ...


Doing great and you? Thanks, Gerslay knitted/crocheted my gorgeous new gown. I love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I just received this U-Tube from a friend of mine today. She lives in Toronto. Great minds think alike, even Canadian minds. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: (I can say that, I'm a naturalized US citizen from Canada.)


Nooooow, the truth comes out. Just for the record, even though you are my twin, I'm not nor never have been a Canadian. Yet, I love you just the same. Plus you are still one minute older than I.

Wonder how Mom had me on the other side of the border?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> More than one of them are doing this. There seems to be quite a few new threads by the lefties, most with the intention of baiting us. Don't reply to any of their new threads.


 :thumbup: Ever since the truth was revealed that the real person, Jody, is d/b/a Vocal Lisa, Cheeky Blighter, LillyK, ConanO'k, and so many other names, that is their new tactic.

We all know, they are all around only to promote their beliefs and fight and challenge anyone who thinks or believes differently from her/them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I am anxious to try the chicken. Thanks twin. Now if I can only cook like my twin.....


Well, one of us had to get the brain and the other the beauty!

Don't miss out on the starch recipe - to die for.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> they are cute. Bon did you see them?


I did. Very cute. My daughter would probably like them. I really want to make her a set of place mats. Some day!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) What is a "Magic Blanket" please. I might need to make some with the yards of flannel I have.
> 
> 2) Normal and a necessity.
> 
> 3) Like me!


It is a receiving blanket with a pocket at the bottom for a baby's feet and wings with Velcro so you can wrap the baby tightly, swaddling him/her.

Here's a link to it. 
http://makezine.com/craft/craft_pattern_podcast_snuggler/

I think the link has a pattern. I ordered a book of patterns for baby items designed by Lotta Jansdotter because I wanted to see what other designs she had. I get it Tuesday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It is a receiving blanket with a pocket at the bottom for a baby's feet and wings with Velcro so you can wrap the baby tightly, swaddling him/her.
> 
> Here's a link to it.
> http://makezine.com/craft/craft_pattern_podcast_snuggler/
> ...


So sweet, thanks for the link!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Ever since the truth was revealed that the real person, Jody, is d/b/a Vocal Lisa, Cheeky Blighter, LillyK, ConanO'k, and so many other names, that is their new tactic.
> 
> We all know, they are all around only to promote their beliefs and fight and challenge anyone who thinks or believes differently from her/them.


I won't be talking to them on any of their topics. Had enough of them. Seems like there are more of us . :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We drove through many years ago. Beautiful, wild. Wide open spaces. We watched a thunderstorm cross. Best of all - wild horses on the run. That was something we'd never seen before - and haven't since, come to think of it. It was an unforgettable sight.


Last time through WY, we drove down Rt. 90 and saw Devil's Tower, some miles away, but clearly visible in the distance. That was awesome!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wait! Forever Friends?


I like that!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awh, shucks, CB. Look at it this way, my parents gave me my hair, Gerslay (another KPer) made my beautiful dress as a gift she gave to me a couple of days ago, I changed my small waist myself, and all I have to do is wear and use everything! The brains are a work in progress.
> 
> Besides everything came from God, so I ain't complaining!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Like your attitude!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm thinking you have a full life! :thumbup:


I second that!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Ever since the truth was revealed that the real person, Jody, is d/b/a Vocal Lisa, Cheeky Blighter, LillyK, ConanO'k, and so many other names, that is their new tactic.
> 's
> We all know, they are all around only to promote their beliefs and fight and challenge anyone who thinks or believes differently from her/them.


How true friend. It is shocking that all those 'super seniors' are so nasty. None of my mother's friends would ever be that rude or vile. But then again, they are all wonderful women, with wonderful families, are committed to their faith in God. To be honest, I only heard my mom swear once, and that is because she broke something of great value to her and it landed on her foot. When my dad heard her say "s" he laughing yelled out, "Children run for your lives". We ran out of the house in peels of laughter. But we did not return to the house for several hours, just to be safe  Can you imagine their children's embarrassment over their behavior?

Oh well. Spun my alpaca today. And then I HAD to buy some Romney that one of my friends was selling. So I better get back to the wheel, so I start on another bobbin.

Prayers for your grandbaby Thumper


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Not to put anyone in a bad mood but look at this. All from the horse's mouth.http://www.wtam.com/onair/bob-frantz-2693/devastating-video-exposes-obamas-duplicity-re-executive-orders-must-watch-12068519/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, ask your husband if I could use a food mill to push the spaetzle dough through? Would it work? What does he use?


Some people use ricers, if the dough is thin enough. My mother used a grater (lge holes) but her dough was thicker. I wonder if there are special spaetzle makers?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And, they shouldn't be allowed to choose who to give their money to. We should decide that. This way, we will be able to keep some.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is funny! We ended up going out with another couple for dinner on Val's Day to our favorite Irish Pub. DH and I go regularly, as the food is terrific with great beer and live Irish music, but the couple who joined us had never been there before.
> 
> We had so much fun, 15 minute walk each way in the freezing cold, climbing over snow piles, dancing on ice, dinner conversation, etc., I haven't laughed so much (in public) for awhile; well, maybe since last week.  The Pub was the quietest I've ever seen it, and we all had so much fun with our wait staff and other staff members. I tipped each cook for their efforts too (can't forget them). ALL of us were howling - I love when that happens. (It could be my fault - but I'll tell you I didn't even drink any liquor or beer.)
> 
> Anyway, dinner, as always, was fantastic and I've started my Val's gift puzzle today. Let's see how that goes.


KPG your fun time in the Pub reminded me of the times, back in the day, when we would go out, with two other couples, and had so much fun and were so loud we were almost thrown out a few times. Those were the days. Now we're older and much quieter, and some of us, not in such good health.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I was there when an older teen; all I remember is the tumbleweed I saw everywhere.


Winnemucca, NV will always be TUMBLEWEED for me. Try camping in a tent, cooking supper on a Coleman kerosene stove with the wind blowing the tumbleweed right past your table! Never again, I told my DH!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This my favorite dog video.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=452955878171934&set=vb.225820234218834&type=2&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Doing great and you? Thanks, Gerslay knitted/crocheted my gorgeous new gown. I love it.


Very talented lady, Gerslay :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This my favorite dog video.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=452955878171934&set=vb.225820234218834&type=2&theater


Cute, esp. since German Shep. is my fav. type of dog. Will send this on to my DD who has a GS.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a lovely Valentines Day dinner you had. Did they have a German Band and polka dancing? Sauerbraten is one of my favorite things. Spaetzele is very easy to make. If you don't have a spaetzele device you can just push them through a large holed colander. I like to cook mine in chicken broth. You can get the recipe on google.



Knit crazy said:


> DH distracted me last night by taking me to the Rathskellar, a historic downtown Indianapolis restaurant. We crawled our way downtown through a near whiteout. Unexpectedly large snowfall. Great meal. I figured I would have sauerbraten, which I haven't had for some time. But, I was tempted by a stuffed strip steak. It was wonderful. Stuffing was a mixture of cheese, minced potatoes and mushrooms and garlic. I had spaetzele with it and brussel sprouts that were slow cooked. I have to learn to make spaetzele. Never have, but it was great. Sort of a German mac and cheese. I made sauerbraten years ago. Now I'm challenged to try that again too. I don't need any more projects! What am I thinking?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so good. No we ate in but DH asked for ham and beans, turnip greens and homemade biscuits . I made chocolate cake with cream cheese icing. Now I want some shrimp. :shock: :roll:
> Glad you had a good time with dh.


Oh, my favorite meal! Do you have a favorite chocolate cake recipe. I don't eat them but DH does. I'm allergic to Chocolate!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my favorite meal! Do you have a favorite chocolate cake recipe. I don't eat them but DH does. I'm allergic to Chocolate!


Yes Duncan Hines. :-D 
Cream cheese frosting 
8 oz. of cream cheese
1/4 cup melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 lb of powdered sugar
Mix it all together. Icing is better than the cake.
So sorry you are allergic.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wasn't here when this thread began. I think it may mean "Forever Friends" as that is the fairly common meaning in other social networks.


Yes, that is what the FF stands for if memory serves me right. It was started to get away from the Ugly People!

Every now & again, a troll appears, but we draw up the bridge to our castle & they leave?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I HAD to clean today so knitting is tonight. Good chart to follow Joeys!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There are spaetzle makers . Mechanism much like a hand cheese shredder. They work very well but if you have a colander with large holes it will do fine. Ricers do not work as the holes are too fine.

I prefer making my own spaetzle but in a pinch I tried TJ's and it was pretty good.



Jokim said:


> Some people use ricers, if the dough is thin enough. My mother used a grater (lge holes) but her dough was thicker. I wonder if there are special spaetzle makers?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There are spaetzle makers . Mechanism much like a hand cheese shredder. They work very well but if you have a colander with large holes it will do fine. Ricers do not work as the holes are too fine.

I prefer making my own spaetzle but in a pinch I tried TJ's and it was pretty good.



Jokim said:


> Some people use ricers, if the dough is thin enough. My mother used a grater (lge holes) but her dough was thicker. I wonder if there are special spaetzle makers?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have two favorite chocolate cakes

Flourless Chocolate Cake 375 25 min
1 1/2 lbs semi sweet (70%) chocolate
9 eggs separated
1-1 1/2 c sugar 1-2 t vanilla

Chop chocolate, melt in double boiler, add vanilla
Beat egg yolks w sugar, whisk, temper hot chocolate into yolks slowly and a little at a time (don't want to have scrambled chocolate omelet).
Whip egg whites and fold into yolk mixture
Pour into a 10 inch sprayed spring pan
Bake and serve with red raspberries
For real decadence can add a topping of whipped cream and /or chocolate grenache ( 1/2 c heavy cream boil and add 8 oz of dark chocolate and melt add a tablespoon or two or three of your favorite liquor if you like).
************************************

Molten Chocolate Cake 350 27 min

Beat 2 eggs, 1/2 -1 c of sugar, 1/2 c heavy cream, 1t vanilla, pinch salt
Melt chocolate and fold into egg mixture and sift in a little flour
Put in coffee cups
Bake and serve with raspberry on top.


Janeway said:


> Oh, my favorite meal! Do you have a favorite chocolate cake recipe. I don't eat them but DH does. I'm allergic to Chocolate!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am running around here doing chores and reading all I miss last night.
> 
> Time for lunch almost morning flys by when having fun.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day Yarnie - always nice to add to your stash and go out for lunch. Very special gift to make something for your future great grands.

I have a few duplicate stitch alphabets that I've used quite often; this is a sample. Let me know if you'd like me to email you a better copy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I just received this U-Tube from a friend of mine today. She lives in Toronto. Great minds think alike, even Canadian minds. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: (I can say that, I'm a naturalized US citizen from Canada.)


 :thumbup: :lol: we're cousins! What part of Canada were you from?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How true friend. It is shocking that all those 'super seniors' are so nasty. None of my mother's friends would ever be that rude or vile. But then again, they are all wonderful women, with wonderful families, are committed to their faith in God. To be honest, I only heard my mom swear once, and that is because she broke something of great value to her and it landed on her foot. When my dad heard her say "s" he laughing yelled out, "Children run for your lives". We ran out of the house in peels of laughter. But we did not return to the house for several hours, just to be safe  Can you imagine their children's embarrassment over their behavior?
> 
> Oh well. Spun my alpaca today. And then I HAD to buy some Romney that one of my friends was selling. So I better get back to the wheel, so I start on another bobbin.
> 
> Prayers for your grandbaby Thumper


Cute and funny story about your mother. I can picture that!

Yes, they are a strange bunch on the dark side. I think there are two of them and all the others are aliases. 
:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How true friend. It is shocking that all those 'super seniors' are so nasty. None of my mother's friends would ever be that rude or vile. But then again, they are all wonderful women, with wonderful families, are committed to their faith in God. To be honest, I only heard my mom swear once, and that is because she broke something of great value to her and it landed on her foot. When my dad heard her say "s" he laughing yelled out, "Children run for your lives". We ran out of the house in peels of laughter. But we did not return to the house for several hours, just to be safe  Can you imagine their children's embarrassment over their behavior?
> 
> Oh well. Spun my alpaca today. And then I HAD to buy some Romney that one of my friends was selling. So I better get back to the wheel, so I start on another bobbin.
> 
> Prayers for your grandbaby Thumper


Cute and funny story about your mother. I can picture that!

Yes, they are a strange bunch on the dark side. I think there are two of them and all the others are aliases. 
:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very talented lady, Gerslay :thumbup:


I agree - the gown and the picture are beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very funny .
> 
> glad you are getting good use from them.
> 
> ...


No worries, my mind is safe and sound and remains firmly to the right! I said I loved them so much that I plan to give some as next year's Christmas gifts. I'm counting on you to continue creating them so I'm glad you found a new source for the batting.

ps - I did give a couple of the adorable Wise Guys as after Christmas gifts and they are much loved in their new homes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.....

or a bunch of RWNs who think they can tease me into submission ...[/quote]

oxymoron - RWN and "think"? :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Does any one realize there is a full moon tonight. I have been reading other sites and am sure that it is effecting them worst then normal or what they think is normal.

Their minds are wasted tonight more so than usual.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Does any one realize there is a full moon tonight. I have been reading other sites and am sure that it is effecting them worst then normal or what they think is normal.
> 
> Their minds are wasted tonight more so than usual.


Pretty wild out there. Same old bullying.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

With a name like that it's no wonder you remember the place. I love the way it sounds. Win ne muc ca. Win ne muc ca. Accent on the muc. Is that correct??



Jokim said:


> Winnemucca, NV will always be TUMBLEWEED for me. Try camping in a tent, cooking supper on a Coleman kerosene stove with the wind blowing the tumbleweed right past your table! Never again, I told my DH!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you mean to type, "make yourself at least 1 bowl-ing ball?
> 
> Come on WCK, just come out and say it; I know what you are thinking.


 :XD: no, no, no - your bowling ball is a one-of-a-kind artifact, not to be copied. It should continue to sit in splendor in the wall unit in your friend's newly decorated home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Cute, esp. since German Shep. is my fav. type of dog. Will send this on to my DD who has a GS.


my last dog was a German Shepard. I still miss him. He was an angel unless someone threaten me. Then watch out, he never carried through with his attempt to attack as I would stop him. But boy I never felt a need to worry. When Hubby was on midnight shift , Bear was right beside my bed in fact sometime he was on the bed. It was hard to move a 75lb dog when you wanted to streach out. But then wi wild willie the cat it is hard to do it to and he is only 13 lbs.. Cats rule though don't they.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: no, no, no - your bowling ball is a one-of-a-kind artifact, not to be copied. It should continue to sit in splendor in the wall unit in your friend's newly decorated home.


If only it would have you not seen it glowing where ever she goes. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. Look at the Okapi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen one before; he's so cute


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty wild out there. Same old bullying.


but their bullying is getting more bullying as the bullying has gone on a bullying spree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> but their bullying is getting more bullying as the bullying has gone on a bullying spree.


I know. It is like a horror show! One that I am afraid to go see. :shock: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How true friend. It is shocking that all those 'super seniors' are so nasty. None of my mother's friends would ever be that rude or vile. But then again, they are all wonderful women, with wonderful families, are committed to their faith in God. To be honest, I only heard my mom swear once, and that is because she broke something of great value to her and it landed on her foot. When my dad heard her say "s" he laughing yelled out, "Children run for your lives". We ran out of the house in peels of laughter. But we did not return to the house for several hours, just to be safe  Can you imagine their children's embarrassment over their behavior?
> 
> Oh well. Spun my alpaca today. And then I HAD to buy some Romney that one of my friends was selling. So I better get back to the wheel, so I start on another bobbin.
> 
> Prayers for your grandbaby Thumper


Ah nothing like a moms words to upset the family love your story.
Is Romney soft?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please Yarnie?


It was my hubby's Grandmother, and my son and Hubby make it. Will find the recipe o.k
New DIl makes Spatzle can't speel am tired and won't look it up.
she is German too. I am surrounded by Germans it's hard to be a Norweign in this family. :roll: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper Blessings to you and your family for Baby Ellie's recovery back to good health.


thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, I'm asking for your prayers. GD is at the hospital right now in the ER. Vomiting and diarrhea. Shes only 10 pounds so she doesnt have any reserves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This my favorite dog video.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=452955878171934&set=vb.225820234218834&type=2&theater


oh that mean human - how could he feed the cat first :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> found this on facebook today


sounds perfect for me; thanks Joey - I'll share with my knitting group


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I have two favorite chocolate cakes
> 
> Flourless Chocolate Cake 375 25 min
> 1 1/2 lbs semi sweet (70%) chocolate
> ...


Thanks RU - they both sound completely rich and decadent.

How was your retreat?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Now they have two trains. One is a shorter ride but the other is more to my liking as you see beautiful scenery on the way up. You can also hike it. I doubt I'll ever have a chance to see it. What a shame. You must have wonderful memories and at that time there were few tourists I presume.



Georgiegirl said:


> I was at Machu Picchu 46 years ago. At that time the only way to get up the mountain & return to Cusco was via the small train. Since that time I've read you can get to M.P. on a helicopter. Think I'd rather go via the train. Much more adventurous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Does any one realize there is a full moon tonight. I have been reading other sites and am sure that it is effecting them worst then normal or what they think is normal.
> 
> Their minds are wasted tonight more so than usual.


Haven't been there for a while, hard to think it could have got worse!

Saw the beautiful moon last night, but raining to heavily to see it tonight


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes it is, Bonnie. And the beautiful people from everywhere on the planet Earth..



bonbf3 said:


> This is a beautiful country all around. A good place to live.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It is shinning brightly in my part of the world. Rained and snowed a little bit earlier.



west coast kitty said:


> Haven't been there for a while, hard to think it could have got worse!
> 
> Saw the beautiful moon last night, but raining to heavily to see it tonight


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes it is, Bonnie. And the beautiful people from everywhere on the planet Earth..


Ah - your thought warms my heart on this chilly night, RUKnitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

12:30 - up too late again. Good night, all. "See" you tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG I'd love to have those recipes. Also the one for apricot glazed chicken

Thanks.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I've recently sent you two recipes. I made both for dinner a few days ago and had to force myself to not have thirds!
> 
> If you like the sound of them, try them. They aren't just good; they are fantastic!
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This was posted in the Walking Ice topic http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238905-1.html

amazing to see how quickly the ice moved up from the lake


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't be talking to them on any of their topics. Had enough of them. Seems like there are more of us . :XD:


There are a lot, I mean, a whole lot of people, giving it to Jody who is still d/b/a Vocal Lisa and Cheeky Blighter on a thread Jody began about Obamacare/ACA and how well it's working. All the non-Libs are telling the Libs where they have gone wrong  that's a lot of talking!  

Vocal J. Blighter is trying to keep her cool and attempting to throw all the non-Libs off "her" thread that Jody began "to help others and assist others who "may" have suffered under the new law." ROFLMBO

She is so phony it is hilarious to watch her squirm while others are telling her she has no clue what she is talking about as they point out all, (what else?) of Jody's lies. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There are a lot, I mean, a whole lot of people, giving it to Jody who is still d/b/a Vocal Lisa and Cheeky Blighter on a thread Jody began about Obamacare/ACA and how well it's working. All the non-Libs are telling the Libs where they have gone wrong  that's a lot of talking!
> 
> Vocal J. Blighter is trying to keep her cool and attempting to throw all the non-Libs off "her" thread that Jody began to help from others and "assist" others who "may" have suffered under the new law.
> 
> She is so phony it is hilarious to watch her squirm but others telling her she has no clue what she is talking about as they point out all, (what else) of Jody's lies. :-D


 :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There are a lot, I mean, a whole lot of people, giving it to Jody who is still d/b/a Vocal Lisa and Cheeky Blighter on a thread Jody began about Obamacare/ACA and how well it's working. All the non-Libs are telling the Libs where they have gone wrong  that's a lot of talking!
> 
> Vocal J. Blighter is trying to keep her cool and attempting to throw all the non-Libs off "her" thread that Jody began "to help others and assist others who "may" have suffered under the new law." ROFLMBO
> 
> She is so phony it is hilarious to watch her squirm while others are telling her she has no clue what she is talking about as they point out all, (what else?) of Jody's lies. :-D


There is no point debating with them. One can't debate with that's me of stupidity and vileness. I'm still shaking my head over the woman who thinks obama was in the US senate when the Iraq resolution came to a vote. Unbelievable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> KPG your fun time in the Pub reminded me of the times, back in the day, when we would go out, with two other couples, and had so much fun and were so loud we were almost thrown out a few times. Those were the days. Now we're older and much quieter, and some of us, not in such good health.


"Almost?" Jokim, I hope I'm older *and* wiser, but I sill have so much fun, I enjoy life at every age.

I haven't been thrown out of anywhere except off a mountain (as an adult!) 'cause my friends and I make a train connecting about 12 of us tubing and careening down the snowy hill. It was midnight, our last run, and not many folks were on the mountain. We didn't see any harm, but we were thrown off our tubes into the hay at the bottom and we were told, "you are done."

After that we went out for hot chocolate and appetizers and ended up in a hard-core biker's bar, and had a blast with the motor riders.

All is well that ends well!

Oh, did come real "close" in a restaurant once with a gang of friends, where management thought our group was having too much fun and bothering the other patrons. When the owner came to our table and asked my group to quiet down as we could be disturbing the other guests, a slew of "other guests" told the owner, leave them alone, we are having a much better time as they have included us in their fun!

Perhaps, I should mention the congo line that we created to the salad bar? :-D After _that_ all bets for mgmt having control were off.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

KPG....

Me too on the recipes, pretty please! Especially the apricot glazed chicken...two of my favorite ingredients!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Now they have two trains. One is a shorter ride but the other is more to my liking as you see beautiful scenery on the way up. You can also hike it. I doubt I'll ever have a chance to see it. What a shame. You must have wonderful memories and at that time there were few tourists I presume.


Yes, my memories of that most wonderful adventure with my beloved Aunt Julie are about the best I'll have 'till the day I die! We did things, traveled where not many other's have EVER traveled, probably even to this day - burial mounds built BC, sailing on Lake Titicaca, ancient Inca ruins, Lake Titicaca floating islands. Traveling across the Andes in a small car caravan - mining camp in the Andes - Bolivian jungle only a few hundred miles from where Chez Guivera was shot & killed & only a couple of months after he was killed - Bolivian mining camps - my uncle was a mining camp general manager - Auntie lived in So. America over 40 years - she spoke the local languages - knew the Bolivian & Peruvian people - knew her "way around" - we were definitely not "tourists" - dressed VERY simply for those years - jeans - old sweaters - ponchos - boots - we didn't stand out on a crowd, that's for sure. We also did the "big city" stuff in Lima, Peru - met many of their friends - nice "fancy" restaurants - museums - palaces - she was my Dad's sister - I've always said every young woman should be able to take a trip like I did - it surely opened my eyes to a different world - different cultures - oh my, what wonderful memories I have.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I have two favorite chocolate cakes
> 
> Flourless Chocolate Cake 375 25 min
> 1 1/2 lbs semi sweet (70%) chocolate
> ...


These sound good I've heard of no flour peanut butter cookies, but never Chocolate cake.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Does any one realize there is a full moon tonight. I have been reading other sites and am sure that it is effecting them worst then normal or what they think is normal.
> 
> Their minds are wasted tonight more so than usual.


Yarnie, they enjoy howling at the moon with nonsense! I read some of their wickedness, but did not post--aren't you proud of me?

I don't understand why Admin allows those people to post on KP as they don't do any crafts only babbling mouths!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> These sound good I've heard of no flour peanut butter cookies, but never Chocolate cake.


Yes - flourless chocolate cake is delicious. You can get it in restaurants. I made it once - I think it cracked but still tasted delicious. So chocolate-y.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, my memories of that most wonderful adventure with my beloved Aunt Julie are about the best I'll have 'till the day I die! We did things, traveled where not many other's have EVER traveled, probably even to this day - burial mounds built BC, sailing on Lake Titicaca, ancient Inca ruins, Lake Titicaca floating islands. Traveling across the Andes in a small car caravan - mining camp in the Andes - Bolivian jungle only a few hundred miles from where Chez Guivera was shot & killed & only a couple of months after he was killed - Bolivian mining camps - my uncle was a mining camp general manager - Auntie lived in So. America over 40 years - she spoke the local languages - knew the Bolivian & Peruvian people - knew her "way around" - we were definitely not "tourists" - dressed VERY simply for those years - jeans - old sweaters - ponchos - boots - we didn't stand out on a crowd, that's for sure. We also did the "big city" stuff in Lima, Peru - met many of their friends - nice "fancy" restaurants - museums - palaces - she was my Dad's sister - I've always said every young woman should be able to take a trip like I did - it surely opened my eyes to a different world - different cultures - oh my, what wonderful memories I have.


It sounds like you had wonderful experiences with her. She must have been a very interesting person.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you had wonderful experiences with her. She must have been a very interesting person.


Oh Aunt Julie was the most "interesting" woman I ever met. After she & my uncle left So. America they moved to Jakarta, Indonesia. He, again, was the G.M. of a mine on an island off the Indonesian coast. By the way, during WWII he was a Canadian soldier - corps of engineering & was at Normandie on
D-Day. Prior to WWII he'd graduated from a Canadian university & voluntarily enlisted in the Canadian Army. Uncle was 1 who could surely tell you some interesting stories!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - flourless chocolate cake is delicious. You can get it in restaurants. I made it once - I think it cracked but still tasted delicious. So chocolate-y.


I have never had it , but I think I have heard of it in the past but my brain disguarded it because of the word flourless!!!!!!! I will take a leap and make it, I am very interested now. I am looking for a truffle recipe, I scanned the web but not very well as about all I see are flavored and such. Someone gave me 2 homemade truffles a few weeks ago and I can't get them out of my mind. I may have to ask her if she would share her recipe, If she was kind enough to give me truffles she may share her recipe. When I e-mailed her and told her how delicious they were and thanked her she didn't offer.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What wonderful memories, you will never forget them.
> 
> This is the best way to learn about a country. to get off the beaten path. One of my best memories was in a little town in what was Eastern Germany. We stopped for lunch, there was only one place to eat in the town. It had 2 tables with 4 at a table. The bar area had 2 stools. We shared a table. Also no one spoke English. Thank goodness I know enough German to order food. That entire day we met no one who spoke English. This was January of 1999.


I was in Peru & Bolivia Oct-Nov 1967. Had just met my DH (had not a clue we'd marry a year later) he'd had numerous classes regarding So. America while attending UCLA & gave me some of his S.A. books to read prior to flying to So. America. It was most enlightening to me - helped me to better understand the S.A. mentality - things to look for there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was posted in the Walking Ice topic http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238905-1.html
> 
> amazing to see how quickly the ice moved up from the lake


That was so scary! What was wrong with that woman ? I would have been praying and crying about my house!
It was magnificent tho!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> These sound good I've heard of no flour peanut butter cookies, but never Chocolate cake.


Me either. Had a friend from Australia bring me a plain(no flour) pie with alot of fruit on top before but never a chocolate one. It was delish! Kiwi's and forgot other fruits.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me either. Had a friend from Australia bring me a plain(no flour) pie with alot of fruit on top before but never a chocolate one. It was delish! Kiwi's and forgot other fruits.


Was it a pavlova - an egg white meringue with fruit on top?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Was it a pavlova - an egg white meringue with fruit on top?


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I was in Peru & Bolivia Oct-Nov 1967. Had just met my DH (had not a clue we'd marry a year later) he'd had numerous classes regarding So. America while attending UCLA & gave me some of his S.A. books to read prior to flying to So. America. It was most enlightening to me - helped me to better understand the S.A. mentality - things to look for there.


Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


How was your trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I have never had it , but I think I have heard of it in the past but my brain disguarded it because of the word flourless!!!!!!! I will take a leap and make it, I am very interested now. I am looking for a truffle recipe, I scanned the web but not very well as about all I see are flavored and such. Someone gave me 2 homemade truffles a few weeks ago and I can't get them out of my mind. I may have to ask her if she would share her recipe, If she was kind enough to give me truffles she may share her recipe. When I e-mailed her and told her how delicious they were and thanked her she didn't offer.


Gali, not sure how these compare to your recent treats but they are pretty good

Chocolate Truffles

6 squares semi sweet baking chocolate
1/3 c butter or margarine
3/4 c sifted icing sugar (original recipe called for 1 ¼ c)
2/3 c ground almonds
3 tbsp milk or rum or liqueur
1/2 c crushed chocolate wafers

Using double boiler or heavy pan, melt chocolate and butter, stirring often

Combine icing sugar and ground almonds and stir this mixture into the melted chocolate along with milk or liqueur. Stir until well blended

Cover and chill until firm enough to shape (approx. 2 hours)

Use a rounded tsp to shape each truffle (if desired, can wrap mixture around a whole almond or piece of candied fruit). Can also roll truffle in crushed nuts or crushed chocolate crumbs if desired.

Place truffles in cups or foil lined tin and store tightly covered in cool place or refrigerator


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali, not sure how these compare to your recent treats but they are pretty good
> 
> Chocolate Truffles
> 
> ...


That sounds very good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


Welcome back LL. Hope you had a great trip


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


Some comments further on suggest you went to Bolivia....did you? Or just wanting to? Let me know...
Georgiegirl


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


You are back! Tell us about your trip. We kept thinking of you as we shivered and shoveled. You in the warmth helped us struggle through. So good to know you are back and want to know what fun you had and what trouble you got into. Just kidding LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree KC So glad you are home and waiting to hear about your trip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, they enjoy howling at the moon with nonsense! I read some of their wickedness, but did not post--aren't you proud of me?
> 
> I don't understand why Admin allows those people to post on KP as they don't do any crafts only babbling mouths!


I am more than proud of you Jayne. You and I have been through so much because of them. Most on here do not know about what they put you and I a while back.

I am happy for you as I can see the peace in you now.

Plus I love all the pictures you post now.

Arm Wraps Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you tonight WCK?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you tonight WCK?


I'm good Yarnie, how about you? How was your heat wave weekend at the beach?

Did you see the alphabet I posted for you on page 77 - or maybe you already have an alphabet for the W on your hat?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm good Yarnie, how about you? How was your heat wave weekend at the beach?
> 
> Did you see the alphabet I posted for you on page 77 - or maybe you already have an alphabet for the W on your hat?


Heat wave not until after tomorrow 3 plus inches of snow. Plus not the nice and fluffy this time. I wish you could see because of cold snow just sparkles and colors of the rainbows.

No did not see the Alphabet you posted think you will go back and see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great day Yarnie - always nice to add to your stash and go out for lunch. Very special gift to make something for your future great grands.
> 
> I have a few duplicate stitch alphabets that I've used quite often; this is a sample. Let me know if you'd like me to email you a better copy


Oh yes send me a copy pm my email to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Aunt Julie was the most "interesting" woman I ever met. After she & my uncle left So. America they moved to Jakarta, Indonesia. He, again, was the G.M. of a mine on an island off the Indonesian coast. By the way, during WWII he was a Canadian soldier - corps of engineering & was at Normandie on
> D-Day. Prior to WWII he'd graduated from a Canadian university & voluntarily enlisted in the Canadian Army. Uncle was 1 who could surely tell you some interesting stories!


Very nice for you! And I'm sure they loved having you. Were you a child, a teenager? You probably said, but I don't remember. Obviously, you were old enough to appreciate and remember.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


Hi, LL! Are you back or still away? How's the toe?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali, not sure how these compare to your recent treats but they are pretty good
> 
> Chocolate Truffles
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh - they sound delicious. I'm trying to be good. Not easy. My DH gave me nonpareils (love those things) for Valentine's Day, and a friend gave me a whopper of a bag of peanut m&m's. Sunday is my day to splurge - I don't diet and I don't exercise. Every other day I (am supposed to) do both.
That means tomorrow - not a bite of choco-lot - just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh - they sound delicious. I'm trying to be good. Not easy. My DH gave me nonpareils (love those things) for Valentine's Day, and a friend gave me a whopper of a bag of peanut m&m's. Sunday is my day to splurge - I don't diet and I don't exercise. Every other day I (am supposed to) do both.
> That means tomorrow - not a bite of choco-lot - just have to bite the bullet.


Oh I am so sorry that you can not have lots of cho co lots.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice for you! And I'm sure they loved having you. Were you a child, a teenager? You probably said, but I don't remember. Obviously, you were old enough to appreciate and remember.


No, I was in my 20's - this was during my vacation from work - old enough to travel by myself to So. America & old enough to appreciate what a wonderful opportunity it was for me to travel with my Aunt. Years later she "retired" to the Florida Keys & my DH, DD & I visited with she & my uncle there many times. That's another of my stories yet to tell. I do like telling stories!

The other day my DH & I had taken our GS to his soccer game - we took our 7 year old granddaughter with us. I went to the snack bar to get hot chocolate for us - was gone a bit longer than the GD thought I should be gone - she said to her Grandfather "Grandma sure is gone a long time ---- she must be telling someone a story! That little girl surely knows her grandmother, doesn't she?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes send me a copy pm my email to you.


sent it off to you Yarnie. That icy snow is pretty when the sun shines on it, but I'm sure you're more than ready for a big melt down by now. We've had 3 days of heavy rains but that's nothing to complain about compared to most everywhere else


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh - they sound delicious. I'm trying to be good. Not easy. My DH gave me nonpareils (love those things) for Valentine's Day, and a friend gave me a whopper of a bag of peanut m&m's. Sunday is my day to splurge - I don't diet and I don't exercise. Every other day I (am supposed to) do both.
> That means tomorrow - not a bite of choco-lot - just have to bite the bullet.


I don't usually have chocolate or treats in the house to avoid temptation - but DH does sometimes bring a treat home. I haven't made those in years.

I'd forgotten about them, but a couple of years ago a friend made truffles that used mascarpone cheese and they were the richest, creamiest chocolates I've ever tasted. Maybe that would be closer to the ones Gali had. Here's a link to the recipe
http://www.dairygoodness.ca/recipes/mascarpone-truffles


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

my sil makes the best truffles. She uses baking chocolate . It is better than milk or dark chocolate. Bet both recipes would taste good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> my sil makes the best truffles. She uses baking chocolate . It is better than milk or dark chocolate. Bet both recipes would taste good.


 :-( I'm really wishing there was a piece of chocolate in the house


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( I'm really wishing there was a piece of chocolate in the house


I know me too. I was wondering how I could cover up the picture. lol  :|


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your trip?


I had a lot of fun. Traveling back was terrible. Delays. Got to my hotel at about 1:30 in the morning. Plus, on the way home some guy ran into my car. Thank God I was at a dead stop. He was looking the other way. Must call the insurance company today. Travelling is so difficult this time of year!

But, being there was great. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


Gorgeous. Give me warm weather. What a winter!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> No, I was in my 20's - this was during my vacation from work - old enough to travel by myself to So. America & old enough to appreciate what a wonderful opportunity it was for me to travel with my Aunt. Years later she "retired" to the Florida Keys & my DH, DD & I visited with she & my uncle there many times. That's another of my stories yet to tell. I do like telling stories!
> 
> The other day my DH & I had taken our GS to his soccer game - we took our 7 year old granddaughter with us. I went to the snack bar to get hot chocolate for us - was gone a bit longer than the GD thought I should be gone - she said to her Grandfather "Grandma sure is gone a long time ---- she must be telling someone a story! That little girl surely knows her grandmother, doesn't she?


She does! She'll remember those stories, too. Keep telling her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't usually have chocolate or treats in the house to avoid temptation - but DH does sometimes bring a treat home. I haven't made those in years.
> 
> I'd forgotten about them, but a couple of years ago a friend made truffles that used mascarpone cheese and they were the richest, creamiest chocolates I've ever tasted. Maybe that would be closer to the ones Gali had. Here's a link to the recipe
> http://www.dairygoodness.ca/recipes/mascarpone-truffles


I'd love to make those. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


Beautiful!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


Looks beautiful. Where are you in Florida? Looks like the West coast. I think you are staying with friends but looking for a place yourself. Have you found it yet ? Are you staying until Spring? I'm jealous. We are still buried in snow, but some will melt this week as we might see 50.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Aunt Julie was the most "interesting" woman I ever met. After she & my uncle left So. America they moved to Jakarta, Indonesia. He, again, was the G.M. of a mine on an island off the Indonesian coast. By the way, during WWII he was a Canadian soldier - corps of engineering & was at Normandie on
> D-Day. Prior to WWII he'd graduated from a Canadian university & voluntarily enlisted in the Canadian Army. Uncle was 1 who could surely tell you some interesting stories!


What wonderful memories you have! She was a blessing in your life.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


You cruel, cruel woman. :-(


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You cruel, cruel woman. :-(


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You cruel, cruel woman. :-(


You took the words right out of my mouth :mrgreen:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She does! She'll remember those stories, too. Keep telling her.


Ya' know, it's kind of interesting in that little kids listen to you probably more than we think they do. As I've said, I always have a story to tell - well, my 7 yr old GD daughter has started "writing" stories. I do wonder if she "gets" this passion to tell her stories in writing vs verbal as I do. She just wrote a 2 page story about 3 little girls having a slumber party/sleep over & a tornado struck - then vampires came - the girls had a war with the bad guys - the girls won & lived happily ever - she'd given each girl a name - then drew a picture of each girl with a different musical note above each of their heads - those little minds have so much to tell - I told her mom to be sure & keep her 1st story for posterity - for her birthday we're giving her a nice journal she can write in & thus keep her stories all together.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


Where oh where are you Jane? Hoping you're having a marvelous time in the sunshine & warmth!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't usually have chocolate or treats in the house to avoid temptation - but DH does sometimes bring a treat home. I haven't made those in years.
> 
> I'd forgotten about them, but a couple of years ago a friend made truffles that used mascarpone cheese and they were the richest, creamiest chocolates I've ever tasted. Maybe that would be closer to the ones Gali had. Here's a link to the recipe
> http://www.dairygoodness.ca/recipes/mascarpone-truffles


Thank you for the link, and the ones I had were very rich and creamy also, but I have only had truffles a couple times and never thought about them much until I had these two truffles from a friend. It appears I have led a rediculously nontruffled life, and I'm about to change that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> my sil makes the best truffles. She uses baking chocolate . It is better than milk or dark chocolate. Bet both recipes would taste good.


I will also bing truffles made with baking chocolate. thank you CB


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( I'm really wishing there was a piece of chocolate in the house


After posting the truffle post I ate a handful of choclate chips. That was the only choc. in the house.  i know what you mean.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> No, I was in my 20's - this was during my vacation from work - old enough to travel by myself to So. America & old enough to appreciate what a wonderful opportunity it was for me to travel with my Aunt. Years later she "retired" to the Florida Keys & my DH, DD & I visited with she & my uncle there many times. That's another of my stories yet to tell. I do like telling stories!
> 
> The other day my DH & I had taken our GS to his soccer game - we took our 7 year old granddaughter with us. I went to the snack bar to get hot chocolate for us - was gone a bit longer than the GD thought I should be gone - she said to her Grandfather "Grandma sure is gone a long time ---- she must be telling someone a story! That little girl surely knows her grandmother, doesn't she?


Your stories are grand goergiegirl. If you wrote a book of your travels it would be a good read. thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a lot of fun. Traveling back was terrible. Delays. Got to my hotel at about 1:30 in the morning. Plus, on the way home some guy ran into my car. Thank God I was at a dead stop. He was looking the other way. Must call the insurance company today. Travelling is so difficult this time of year!
> 
> But, being there was great. Thanks for asking!


Glad your home safely. you are so right about traveling this time of year. When you get to your destination, you are at the weathers mercy in order to arrive home at your expected time. Alot of worries sometimes. I'm sure it was a great time and you needed it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali, not sure how these compare to your recent treats but they are pretty good
> 
> Chocolate Truffles
> 
> ...


Thank You West, This looks pretty easy. she dipped hers in choc. one was white other was choc. and did a drizzle on top. I thought you had to buy special choc at candy making company. I'm going to make these... the ground almond sounds like a great addition.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jane, You lucky gal....have fun
Talk later, gali


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Looks beautiful. Where are you in Florida? Looks like the West coast. I think you are staying with friends but looking for a place yourself. Have you found it yet ? Are you staying until Spring? I'm jealous. We are still buried in snow, but some will melt this week as we might see 50.


This is the yacht club in Cape Coral, but friends are in N. Fort Meyers. Yes, we are looking to rent but space is limited because of people looking for warm weather as we are. Plus some places don't allow pets.

Daughter said there was more snow then weather said more headed your way! Sorry wish all of you were here as it is warm! My bones sure loves the warmth!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :lol: :lol:


Sorry about your car, but glad you had a good time once you arrived as sometimes the journey is the bad part. Wish you had pictures. Rest & will talk later.

I could barely move when we left home & then was sore all over from pot holes on the roads, but after resting, the body is loving the warmth so arthritis not hurting as much. Wish I could winter here every year.

I didn't really want to leave home, but DH was right in making me leave the cold for warmer weather.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Glad your home safely. you are so right about traveling this time of year. When you get to your destination, you are at the weathers mercy in order to arrive home at your expected time. Alot of worries sometimes. I'm sure it was a great time and you needed it.


Yes, it was a nice time. But, with the weather this year, it was terrible flying. Everyone had a difficult time getting there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


Lucky you Jane - it looks so beautiful. So glad that you and DH are enjoying some time in the sun and warmth


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a lot of fun. Traveling back was terrible. Delays. Got to my hotel at about 1:30 in the morning. Plus, on the way home some guy ran into my car. Thank God I was at a dead stop. He was looking the other way. Must call the insurance company today. Travelling is so difficult this time of year!
> 
> But, being there was great. Thanks for asking!


Sorry for your rough trip home LL, but so happy that you weren't hurt in the accident and that you enjoyed your vacation


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You cruel, cruel woman. :-(


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know, it's kind of interesting in that little kids listen to you probably more than we think they do. As I've said, I always have a story to tell - well, my 7 yr old GD daughter has started "writing" stories. I do wonder if she "gets" this passion to tell her stories in writing vs verbal as I do. She just wrote a 2 page story about 3 little girls having a slumber party/sleep over & a tornado struck - then vampires came - the girls had a war with the bad guys - the girls won & lived happily ever - she'd given each girl a name - then drew a picture of each girl with a different musical note above each of their heads - those little minds have so much to tell - I told her mom to be sure & keep her 1st story for posterity - for her birthday we're giving her a nice journal she can write in & thus keep her stories all together.


What creativity! I also have a granddaughter who likes to write. She's 8 now, started at about the same age as your granddaughter. It's amazing how creative they are. I love the idea of the pictures! And the musical notes. Don't you just love kids?!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know, it's kind of interesting in that little kids listen to you probably more than we think they do. As I've said, I always have a story to tell - well, my 7 yr old GD daughter has started "writing" stories. I do wonder if she "gets" this passion to tell her stories in writing vs verbal as I do. She just wrote a 2 page story about 3 little girls having a slumber party/sleep over & a tornado struck - then vampires came - the girls had a war with the bad guys - the girls won & lived happily ever - she'd given each girl a name - then drew a picture of each girl with a different musical note above each of their heads - those little minds have so much to tell - I told her mom to be sure & keep her 1st story for posterity - for her birthday we're giving her a nice journal she can write in & thus keep her stories all together.


Kids do have a lot of great stories and it's so nice that she's written her's down so they can be kept. A journal sounds like a wonderful gift for her


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> After posting the truffle post I ate a handful of choclate chips. That was the only choc. in the house.  i know what you mean.


Come to my house. I have more than enough right now. By tomorrow - maybe not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


So beautiful. Enjoy the view and the warmth. Send more pics.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ...


The obama/Kennedy quotes:

resentment vs. gratitude

condescension vs. service

How far the Democrat party has sunk.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Kids do have a lot of great stories and it's so nice that she's written her's down so they can be kept. A journal sounds like a wonderful gift for her


Isn't that the truth some times wish that we could all be like the child we were. Our outlook was so simple and such joy we found in the world.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry about your car, but glad you had a good time once you arrived as sometimes the journey is the bad part. Wish you had pictures. Rest & will talk later.
> 
> I could barely move when we left home & then was sore all over from pot holes on the roads, but after resting, the body is loving the warmth so arthritis not hurting as much. Wish I could winter here every year.
> 
> I didn't really want to leave home, but DH was right in making me leave the cold for warmer weather.


It's so good to hear you're feeling better with all that warmth and sunshine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth some times wish that we could all be like the child we were. Our outlook was so simple and such joy we found in the world.


Such truth in your words, Yarnie. That's probably why it's such a delight to be around children.

Most of the time.

Not always.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ...


Big difference. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a lot of fun. Traveling back was terrible. Delays. Got to my hotel at about 1:30 in the morning. Plus, on the way home some guy ran into my car. Thank God I was at a dead stop. He was looking the other way. Must call the insurance company today. Travelling is so difficult this time of year!
> 
> But, being there was great. Thanks for asking!


Oh no! How is your toe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol:


yes right now schools are closing down south of us, and we are going to have up to 5 inches of snow. As it is warming outside this will be heavy not the sparkling snow with rainbows.

Joey did you see on national news that the caves in Superior are now a tourist attraction.

Will you be getting a lot of snow up there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth some times wish that we could all be like the child we were. Our outlook was so simple and such joy we found in the world.


But we can still have fun! Right Yarnie? I asked Gerslay to come to the next slumber party. Gali can practice on the truffles then bring us some if she has any chocolate chips left.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Such truth in your words, Yarnie. That's probably why it's such a delight to be around children.
> 
> Most of the time.
> 
> Not always.


Oh you had such a good laugh yes not always but as mine are older miss their words and how innocence they were.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But we can still have fun! Right Yarnie? I asked Gerslay to come to the next slumber party. Gali can practice on the truffles then bring us some if she has any chocolate chips left.


I think it is called going through second childhood.

Still do not know what I want to be when I grow up do you? :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes right now schools are closing down south of us, and we are going to have up to 5 inches of snow. As it is warming outside this will be heavy not the sparkling snow with rainbows.
> 
> Joey did you see on national news that the caves in Superior are now a tourist attraction.
> 
> Will you be getting a lot of snow up there?


Those caves were on the news last week. Dh watchedit. I just caught the last . Been years since it was cold enough to be so beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it is called going through second childhood.
> 
> Still do not know what I want to be when I grow up do you? :roll: :XD: :XD:


I don't think I ever left the first one. Guess that is why dogs and kids like me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Come to my house. I have more than enough right now. By tomorrow - maybe not.


Because of you and your chocolate I had to make chocolate cookies last night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have any of you had dreams where you talk in your sleep? I do and last night Hubby ask why I was talking in my sleep? What where who, I was asleep how do I know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you had dreams where you talk in your sleep? I do and last night Hubby ask why I was talking in my sleep? What where who, I was asleep how do I know.


 :lol: Have you had a dream that you were fighting with someone and was mad at them all day? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing now. We have a winter storm warning until midnight. I have to be at work at 1, no problem there. But coming home tonight after 9 might be a challenge. The only time I have had a problem driving in snow was when my arm was broken and we had 2 feet of it. Good thing I was working at a motel then, and I had a place to sleep.


Just take it slow tonight Joeys.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone had an out-of-body experience when asleep. I did once. My mind was awake, but my body wouldn't work. I use a C-pap machine, and this is common for sleep apnea patients. I try not to nap without my machine. It was scary. I still remember this, but almost never wake up knowing my dreams.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing now. We have a winter storm warning until midnight. I have to be at work at 1, no problem there. But coming home tonight after 9 might be a challenge. The only time I have had a problem driving in snow was when my arm was broken and we had 2 feet of it. Good thing I was working at a motel then, and I had a place to sleep.


Be careful Joey. I'll pray for you to have a safe journey. We are getting snow here today too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Have you had a dream that you were fighting with someone and was mad at them all day? :lol:


I had a good one once dreamed i was mad at my hubby. and punch him. 
Well he woke me up and ask me why I punched him in the eye. I did what I was dreaming and his eye was black and blue for a week. He wore sun glasses for a week did not want to tell those he work with how he got a black eye. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> With a name like that it's no wonder you remember the place. I love the way it sounds. Win ne muc ca. Win ne muc ca. Accent on the muc. Is that correct??


Right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to go take my mother to the eye dr for surgery. Prayers please. 
We are having a tent revival on War on Women go take my place. Love y'all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a good one once dreamed i was mad at my hubby. and punch him.
> Well he woke me up and ask me why I punched him in the eye. I did what I was dreaming and his eye was black and blue for a week. He wore sun glasses for a week did not want to tell those he work with how he got a black eye. :shock:


Funny . Poor hubby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing now. We have a winter storm warning until midnight. I have to be at work at 1, no problem there. But coming home tonight after 9 might be a challenge. The only time I have had a problem driving in snow was when my arm was broken and we had 2 feet of it. Good thing I was working at a motel then, and I had a place to sleep.


Hope they do plow country roads, and you can get through. At least here we have emergency routes that have to be plowed out near us. Since I know you are careful how you drive just hope the ones that don't get near you. Have a safe journey home.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> my last dog was a German Shepard. I still miss him. He was an angel unless someone threaten me. Then watch out, he never carried through with his attempt to attack as I would stop him. But boy I never felt a need to worry. When Hubby was on midnight shift , Bear was right beside my bed in fact sometime he was on the bed. It was hard to move a 75lb dog when you wanted to streach out. But then wi wild willie the cat it is hard to do it to and he is only 13 lbs.. Cats rule though don't they.


Yes, cats do rule, and don't I know it! :XD: My MIL's tuxedo cat runs this family on her own terms, but, she's totally devoted to my son, who has her wrapped around his pinkie. My DD's 1st german shep. died of cancer at 2-1/2 yrs of age, now she has another g.s. who is just as adorable, devoted, good looking, playful and protective as her first one (it's the first one's cousin). It is part of the family. We buy her (it's a female) birthday and Xmas gifts. The standing joke in this family is that in the next life, we would like to come back as one of our pets. Their life is that good. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone had an out-of-body experience when asleep. I did once. My mind was awake, but my body wouldn't work. I use a C-pap machine, and this is common for sleep apnea patients. I try not to nap without my machine. It was scary. I still remember this, but almost never wake up knowing my dreams.


Not yet. But, that's probably next for me. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a good one once dreamed i was mad at my hubby. and punch him.
> Well he woke me up and ask me why I punched him in the eye. I did what I was dreaming and his eye was black and blue for a week. He wore sun glasses for a week did not want to tell those he work with how he got a black eye. :shock:


My husband thought he was in a military battle and attacked me. Scared me to death.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to go take my mother to the eye dr for surgery. Prayers please.
> We are having a tent revival on War on Women go take my place. Love y'all!


Prayers for you happening here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - the gown and the picture are beautiful!


I must confess, when I first saw KPG's new avatar, at first glance, I thought it was the back of a Barbie doll, but then I saw the hair. It looked familiar. Looking closer, I realized it was KPG. Beautiful photo, indeed!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There are a lot, I mean, a whole lot of people, giving it to Jody who is still d/b/a Vocal Lisa and Cheeky Blighter on a thread Jody began about Obamacare/ACA and how well it's working. All the non-Libs are telling the Libs where they have gone wrong  that's a lot of talking!
> 
> Vocal J. Blighter is trying to keep her cool and attempting to throw all the non-Libs off "her" thread that Jody began "to help others and assist others who "may" have suffered under the new law." ROFLMBO
> 
> She is so phony it is hilarious to watch her squirm while others are telling her she has no clue what she is talking about as they point out all, (what else?) of Jody's lies. :-D


Very well stated! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Almost?" Jokim, I hope I'm older *and* wiser, but I sill have so much fun, I enjoy life at every age.
> 
> I haven't been thrown out of anywhere except off a mountain (as an adult!) 'cause my friends and I make a train connecting about 12 of us tubing and careening down the snowy hill. It was midnight, our last run, and not many folks were on the mountain. We didn't see any harm, but we were thrown off our tubes into the hay at the bottom and we were told, "you are done."
> 
> ...


We still love having fun in restaurants but, at our age, we're much more subdued. :roll: and much less mobile, what with canes, and oxygen tanks, etc...! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I have never had it , but I think I have heard of it in the past but my brain disguarded it because of the word flourless!!!!!!! I will take a leap and make it, I am very interested now. I am looking for a truffle recipe, I scanned the web but not very well as about all I see are flavored and such. Someone gave me 2 homemade truffles a few weeks ago and I can't get them out of my mind. I may have to ask her if she would share her recipe, If she was kind enough to give me truffles she may share her recipe. When I e-mailed her and told her how delicious they were and thanked her she didn't offer.


Truffles are similar to ganache (Choc. chips melted with hvy cream) you can add flavorings such as rum, orange, raspb. flavors, etc. DH gave me a box of truffles for Val.Day. I wasn't crazy about the truffle filling, too 'milky' tasting, I prefer something along the lines of liqueur or fruit flavor. I just might experiment with it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I must confess, when I first saw KPG's new avatar, at first glance, I thought it was the back of a Barbie doll, but then I saw the hair. It looked familiar. Looking closer, I realized it was KPG. Beautiful photo, indeed!


I had the same thought. I wish I looked so good from the rear.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Was it a pavlova - an egg white meringue with fruit on top?


Pavlova! Hmmm..........! :-D 
Martha Stewart has a great recipe for it. I like it with coffee flavored butter cream and choc. sprinkles! Had it once in Toronto, delish! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell me about Bolivia! I want to go there.


Hi LL, How is your toe? Your foot? Are you well rested from your trip and are you used to being back in the frozen north? There is more snow coming our way tonight and tomorrow! Welcome back home! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali, not sure how these compare to your recent treats but they are pretty good
> 
> Chocolate Truffles
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, Kitty. Just what I was looking for. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi LL, How is your toe? Your foot? Are you well rested from your trip and are you used to being back in the frozen north? There is more snow coming our way tonight and tomorrow! Welcome back home! :thumbup:


Hi Jokim,
Toe is sore. My husband just asked if I wanted to walk and I said nope. I am totally exhausted. I want to start exercise, but not now!

Hope you have been well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies thought you would like a picture of where we were yesterday. Enjoy! It was a wonderful 76 with expected 83 today, but it is 57 this AM.


Beautiful! Can't beat Fl. for warmth this time of year. :thumbup: Enjoy the warmth and the carefree time there, Janie. :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you had dreams where you talk in your sleep? I do and last night Hubby ask why I was talking in my sleep? What where who, I was asleep how do I know.


Never done that. However, I did used to sleep with my eyes open. Creeped by DH out, that's for sure. I used to have to put this disgusting ointment in my eyes before I went to bed so my eyeball didn't dry out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a lot of fun. Traveling back was terrible. Delays. Got to my hotel at about 1:30 in the morning. Plus, on the way home some guy ran into my car. Thank God I was at a dead stop. He was looking the other way. Must call the insurance company today. Travelling is so difficult this time of year!
> 
> But, being there was great. Thanks for asking!


Glad you're back home and safe. Hope the car bang-up didn't leave you hurting.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are really sweet designs for potholders. Are potholders just for decoration on the wall or do you give them as gifts? I imagine a knit potholders would get dirty and have to be washed often. Even cotton yarns don't hold up nicely enough for me to go to all that effort. However, I think a potholder would be an excellent beginner project, just to get the stitches and tension under control. I think my first knitting project was a long scarf.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The obama/Kennedy quotes:
> 
> resentment vs. gratitude
> 
> ...


'This isn't your father's party anymore!' :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to go take my mother to the eye dr for surgery. Prayers please.
> We are having a tent revival on War on Women go take my place. Love y'all!


You are both in my prayers, CB. Eye surgery is no fun, I know. A tent revival on WOW, you don't say! :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had the same thought. I wish I looked so good from the rear.


Me too! :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had the same thought. I wish I looked so good from the rear.


I wish I looked so good from any angle. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim,
> Toe is sore. My husband just asked if I wanted to walk and I said nope. I am totally exhausted. I want to start exercise, but not now!
> 
> Hope you have been well.


Good to have you back, LL! You will be back to your old routine in no time! SIL wrote and said your neck of the country certainly has had its share of snow this winter. Spring is only little more than a month away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Glad you're back home and safe. Hope the car bang-up didn't leave you hurting.


No, it just made me mad. Filed the claim today. Had to call his insurance company. He is 86 years old. What a pain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: we're cousins! What part of Canada were you from?


I was born in Montreal, but left at the ripe old age of one month. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes right now schools are closing down south of us, and we are going to have up to 5 inches of snow. As it is warming outside this will be heavy not the sparkling snow with rainbows.
> 
> Joey did you see on national news that the caves in Superior are now a tourist attraction.
> 
> Will you be getting a lot of snow up there?


I saw that Yarnie. It was absolutely beautiful. The ceiling looked like a chandilier (sp). They said it was the first time in 5 or 7 years one was able to walk to the caves, otherwise the only way in was by small boat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it is called going through second childhood.
> 
> Still do not know what I want to be when I grow up do you? :roll: :XD: :XD:


A movie star.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Because of you and your chocolate I had to make chocolate cookies last night.


Way to go, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you had dreams where you talk in your sleep? I do and last night Hubby ask why I was talking in my sleep? What where who, I was asleep how do I know.


Yes. And I remember dreaming there was an ice cream cone in front of me. As I woke up, I was reaching for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Have you had a dream that you were fighting with someone and was mad at them all day? :lol:


Yep.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends. I have been renamed Empress of Nasty. But I thought I was the Queen of the Bananaheads. So I guess I have a queendom and an empire. But my first action of being an empress is to rename myself. Empress of Knitting? Empress of All Things Fiber? So many choices


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone had an out-of-body experience when asleep. I did once. My mind was awake, but my body wouldn't work. I use a C-pap machine, and this is common for sleep apnea patients. I try not to nap without my machine. It was scary. I still remember this, but almost never wake up knowing my dreams.


I have lots of dreams. Has anybody heard of lucid dreaming? It when you know you're dreaming and can make it go the way you want it to. I've had that experience. It's darn nice!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I have been renamed Empress of Nasty. But I thought I was the Queen of the Bananaheads. So I guess I have a queendom and an empire. But my first action of being an empress is to rename myself. Empress of Knitting? Empress of All Things Fiber? So many choices


Your Highness! We haven't we been invited to your coronation.. . :XD: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have lots of dreams. Has anybody heard of lucid dreaming? It when you know you're dreaming and can make it go the way you want it to. I've had that experience. It's darn nice!


I will never forget one dream I had. 
Dreamt that my sister was involved in a car accident. Told my DH about it that morning. Received a call from my niece that afternoon telling me that her mom, my sister, was in an auto accident the day before and was in ICU.... 
That was a shocker! She's fine now. All recuperated and well.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Your stories are grand goergiegirl. If you wrote a book of your travels it would be a good read. thanks


When I was in Bolivia & Peru I wrote letters regarding my adventures back to my co-workers in my office in Los Angeles. How I wish I had those letters now. The GKs would love 'em.

My DH & I've been to New Zealand once --- & Australia twice. During our last trip we drove completely around OZ - over 10,000 kms. I drove every mile in our rental car. The DH sat & took notes & upon our return to the U.S. we jointly wrote a book & had it published. If I do say so myself --- & I do say so myself, it's VERY interesting. We have friends in OZ of whom we've given copies of the book to - they were born, raised & have lived their entire lives in OZ & they ell us there's so much info, history, etc, in our book that they had no knowledge of. 
Both my DH & I put a lot of blood, sweat & tears into writing & publishing our book. Probably 1 of the best & most lasting things we've ever done.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was in Bolivia & Peru I wrote letters regarding my adventures back to my co-workers in my office in Los Angeles. How I wish I had those letters now. The GKs would love 'em.
> 
> My DH & I've been to New Zealand once --- & Australia twice. During our last trip we drove completely around OZ - over 10,000 kms. I drove every mile in our rental car. The DH sat & took notes & upon our return to the U.S. we jointly wrote a book & had it published. If I do say so myself --- & I do say so myself, it's VERY interesting. We have friends in OZ of whom we've given copies of the book to - they were born, raised & have lived their entire lives in OZ & they ell us there's so much info, history, etc, in our book that they had no knowledge of.
> Both my DH & I put a lot of blood, sweat & tears into writing & publishing our book. Probably 1 of the best & most lasting things we've ever done.
> Georgiegirl


Fantastic story, Georgiegirl! What a magnificent opus, a book about your travels. We travel quite a bit, but I wouldn't know where to start to write a book about it. Though I did use it in my teaching of US history in class. That was fun. What is the name of your book? Is it still in print? Title?
:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Kids do have a lot of great stories and it's so nice that she's written her's down so they can be kept. A journal sounds like a wonderful gift for her


Kind of like giving our GD a journal for her birthday this year---- well, our GS just had his 11th B.D. He's a fast growing boy, getting so big - his dad is 6'1", uncle 6'3", paternal grandfather 6'5" & his 4 paternal great uncles are all 6'5" to 6'7". Nedless to say, he's going to be a BIG boy - anyway, he's outgrown his bicycle & wanted a new 1 for Christmas. My DH & I were going to get him 1. His dad said "no" - wait 'till his B.D. in February. We'll buy the frame & all the parts & he & I will make his bike together. The SIL worked in a bike shop working his way thru university. So, he & our GS built his new red bike together. We took photos during the building process, printed them, put them together in a red book along with some most loving comments & an explanation of the building of the bike. This is something he can keep his entire life & thusly, will most likely keep the bike always also. Our GD was happy too 'cause she said "Oh good! I'll get his old bike."
Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you had dreams where you talk in your sleep? I do and last night Hubby ask why I was talking in my sleep? What where who, I was asleep how do I know.


Oh yeah, I've been known to talk in my sleep.....like the time I was 10 in the 5th grade attending Catholic school. We went to Mass & received Holy Communion every Friday morning before school started. Well, I made a big boo-boo. That morning before I left for school I took a drink of water at home. In those days you weren't allowed ANY food or drink after midnight if you were going to take Communion that morning. I had to tell my nun I'd taken a sip of water - therefore I had to go to the back of the line of students - & every 1 knew I couldn't receive communion.

OK, to continue with my story. That night my grandmother spent the night at our home. She slept with me & she told me the next morning when we were awake that in the middle of the night I sat up in bed & said "Please don't feed the holy bread to the horse!"


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Fantastic story, Georgiegirl! What a magnificent opus, a book about your travels. We travel quite a bit, but I wouldn't know where to start to write a book about it. Though I did use it in my teaching of US history in class. That was fun. What is the name of your book? Is it still in print? Title?
> :thumbup:


My DH was also a U.S. history teacher. Probably 1 reason he was so interested on OZ history - WWII in OZ. Our book is titled "The Great Land Down Under". We self published. One part of OZ's history that many are not aware of is after the Japs bombed Pearl Harbor Dec. 7, 1941, the same Japanese fleet - same ships - same planes - same pilots - turned the fleet around headed for OZ & in February of 1942 relentlessly bombed Darwin for 2 years - virtually destroyed Darwin. Oh, don't get me "talking" about OZ & WWII. Otherwise I'll never shut up!
Georgiegirl


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone had an out-of-body experience when asleep. I did once. My mind was awake, but my body wouldn't work. I use a C-pap machine, and this is common for sleep apnea patients. I try not to nap without my machine. It was scary. I still remember this, but almost never wake up knowing my dreams.


Yes I had an experience, when I was in my 30's. It was something I will never forget. I call it an experience because I was told that it was Astral projection, When I listen to others that have had an Out of Body I believe that is what I experience. Very unsure even to this day. I remember it like it was yesterday and it almost haunts me. Hard to put in words.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will never forget one dream I had.
> Dreamt that my sister was involved in a car accident. Told my DH about it that morning. Received a call from my niece that afternoon telling me that her mom, my sister, was in an auto accident the day before and was in ICU....
> That was a shocker! She's fine now. All recuperated and well.


You have psychic powers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another quiz.http://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/whats-your-hidden-talent This has to be wrong. Ballerina.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I have been renamed Empress of Nasty. But I thought I was the Queen of the Bananaheads. So I guess I have a queendom and an empire. But my first action of being an empress is to rename myself. Empress of Knitting? Empress of All Things Fiber? So many choices


Oh, LTL, you are still our Queen of the Bananaheads. Don't pay any attention to those Lefties as they are jealous of you.

Just remember to pull up the drawbridge & I'll bring a truck load of alligators from Florida that will be very hungry after ridding on the back of our truck over a thousand miles without food.

Hang in there as help is on the way!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The temp today was a very nice 77. Sat outside in the shade with a great breeze but now my exposed parts are pink! I must not sunburn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 8 inches of snow today. Our rural road is still not plowed. We rescheduled our evening clients so was able to leave early and get home before 7. Thank you for all the prayers, no problems in getting home once I got out of the parking lot.


Glad to hear you home safe and sound. How much snow have you had this winter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I ever left the first one. Guess that is why dogs and kids like me.


 :lol: :thumbup: gotta love the young at heart


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing now. We have a winter storm warning until midnight. I have to be at work at 1, no problem there. But coming home tonight after 9 might be a challenge. The only time I have had a problem driving in snow was when my arm was broken and we had 2 feet of it. Good thing I was working at a motel then, and I had a place to sleep.


Hope the sow eases up before you have to make your drive home. Stay safe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you had dreams where you talk in your sleep? I do and last night Hubby ask why I was talking in my sleep? What where who, I was asleep how do I know.


I don't but DH sometimes talks in his sleep - when I ask him about it, he answers just like you Yarnie.

When I was about 8, I walked and talked in my sleep and it really scared my parents but I did stop after a few months


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone had an out-of-body experience when asleep. I did once. My mind was awake, but my body wouldn't work. I use a C-pap machine, and this is common for sleep apnea patients. I try not to nap without my machine. It was scary. I still remember this, but almost never wake up knowing my dreams.


That does sound scary KC. Does the machine wake you up if you stop breathing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a good one once dreamed i was mad at my hubby. and punch him.
> Well he woke me up and ask me why I punched him in the eye. I did what I was dreaming and his eye was black and blue for a week. He wore sun glasses for a week did not want to tell those he work with how he got a black eye. :shock:


Sound funny now, but DH probably didn't think so at the time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to go take my mother to the eye dr for surgery. Prayers please.
> We are having a tent revival on War on Women go take my place. Love y'all!


How did your Mom's surgery go CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your Mom's surgery go CB?


She did great. Laser for one eye. She didn't even have to wear sun glasses out. Her pressure goes up high and that is suppose to help with that. Thanks for asking.
Thanks for the prayers . :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, cats do rule, and don't I know it! :XD: My MIL's tuxedo cat runs this family on her own terms, but, she's totally devoted to my son, who has her wrapped around his pinkie. My DD's 1st german shep. died of cancer at 2-1/2 yrs of age, now she has another g.s. who is just as adorable, devoted, good looking, playful and protective as her first one (it's the first one's cousin). It is part of the family. We buy her (it's a female) birthday and Xmas gifts. The standing joke in this family is that in the next life, we would like to come back as one of our pets. Their life is that good. :XD: :thumbup:


My Dad used to say the same thing Jokim - that the ideal life would be to come back as our dog (terrier / pom x). Mom complained about dog hair, but she made him liver or kidney as a treat a couple times a week. He always got toys and chew sticks at Christmas too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She did great. Laser for one eye. She didn't even have to wear sun glasses out. Her pressure goes up high and that is suppose to help with that. Thanks for asking.


That's great news :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have psychic powers!


I don't know if I have these powers LL, but that dream brought me up straight! :roll: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I was born in Montreal, but left at the ripe old age of one month. :lol:


you started your international travels early :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will never forget one dream I had.
> Dreamt that my sister was involved in a car accident. Told my DH about it that morning. Received a call from my niece that afternoon telling me that her mom, my sister, was in an auto accident the day before and was in ICU....
> That was a shocker! She's fine now. All recuperated and well.


Whoa - that would be a shock.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was in Bolivia & Peru I wrote letters regarding my adventures back to my co-workers in my office in Los Angeles. How I wish I had those letters now. The GKs would love 'em.
> 
> My DH & I've been to New Zealand once --- & Australia twice. During our last trip we drove completely around OZ - over 10,000 kms. I drove every mile in our rental car. The DH sat & took notes & upon our return to the U.S. we jointly wrote a book & had it published. If I do say so myself --- & I do say so myself, it's VERY interesting. We have friends in OZ of whom we've given copies of the book to - they were born, raised & have lived their entire lives in OZ & they ell us there's so much info, history, etc, in our book that they had no knowledge of.
> Both my DH & I put a lot of blood, sweat & tears into writing & publishing our book. Probably 1 of the best & most lasting things we've ever done.
> Georgiegirl


Fantastic! Is it available to buy? Library? That's a wonderful achievement, and to accomplished that together must have been very rewarding. I - who struggle to find time to write my meager poems - am very impressed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Dad used to say the same thing Jokim - that the ideal life would be to come back as our dog (terrier / pom x). Mom complained about dog hair, but she made him liver or kidney as a treat a couple times a week. He always got toys and chew sticks at Christmas too


When I was single and still living at home, I had a beagle. My mother sort of adopted him as her own over the years, after I moved out, and she spoiled him so much. She would buy him premium grade hot dogs while we got $.49/# Corn King brand. When that dog died she cried her heart out. She didn't cry half as much when my father passed away. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, I've been known to talk in my sleep.....like the time I was 10 in the 5th grade attending Catholic school. We went to Mass & received Holy Communion every Friday morning before school started. Well, I made a big boo-boo. That morning before I left for school I took a drink of water at home. In those days you weren't allowed ANY food or drink after midnight if you were going to take Communion that morning. I had to tell my nun I'd taken a sip of water - therefore I had to go to the back of the line of students - & every 1 knew I couldn't receive communion.
> 
> OK, to continue with my story. That night my grandmother spent the night at our home. She slept with me & she told me the next morning when we were awake that in the middle of the night I sat up in bed & said "Please don't feed the holy bread to the horse!"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH was also a U.S. history teacher. Probably 1 reason he was so interested on OZ history - WWII in OZ. Our book is titled "The Great Land Down Under". We self published. One part of OZ's history that many are not aware of is after the Japs bombed Pearl Harbor Dec. 7, 1941, the same Japanese fleet - same ships - same planes - same pilots - turned the fleet around headed for OZ & in February of 1942 relentlessly bombed Darwin for 2 years - virtually destroyed Darwin. Oh, don't get me "talking" about OZ & WWII. Otherwise I'll never shut up!
> Georgiegirl


Congratulations on your book!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I have been renamed Empress of Nasty. But I thought I was the Queen of the Bananaheads. So I guess I have a queendom and an empire. But my first action of being an empress is to rename myself. Empress of Knitting? Empress of All Things Fiber? So many choices


a new crown for our Empress of Knitting -


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz.http://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/whats-your-hidden-talent This has to be wrong. Ballerina.


Mine was music. I do love music.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, LTL, you are still our Queen of the Bananaheads. Don't pay any attention to those Lefties as they are jealous of you.
> 
> Just remember to pull up the drawbridge & I'll bring a truck load of alligators from Florida that will be very hungry after ridding on the back of our truck over a thousand miles without food.
> 
> Hang in there as help is on the way!


Hangin' in!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a new crown for our Empress of Knitting -


Whose is going to make that for the Empress of Knitting?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whose is going to make that for the Empress of Knitting?


 :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have lots of dreams. Has anybody heard of lucid dreaming? It when you know you're dreaming and can make it go the way you want it to. I've had that experience. It's darn nice!


 :thumbup: That's a good way of getting what you want - but what happens when you wake up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't but DH sometimes talks in his sleep - when I ask him about it, he answers just like you Yarnie.
> 
> When I was about 8, I walked and talked in my sleep and it really scared my parents but I did stop after a few months


When we were first married, my husband used to talk about math problems in his sleep. Engineer.

I had a really weird lucid dream. I dreamed I was at my youngest daughter's house, standing at the kitchen counter. I was trying to write an acceptance speech for an acting award (!), and there were kids running around everywhere. I sort of half woke up. I thought of an opening line for the speech. I tried hard to remember it, went back to sleep - and DID remember it. I kept doing that, and in the dream wrote the speech down. When I woke up, I found that I could remember the speech! WEIRD! I wrote it down so I wouldn't forget it. Never got to deliver it, though - and - where's the award?! 

It was so odd because I even remember what I was thinking and why I put certain things in the speech. It was only 4 sentences (I think) - very short - because I was nervous and wanted to say it and leave the podium. Wild! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When I was single and still living at home, I had a beagle. My mother sort of adopted him as her own over the years, after I moved out, and she spoiled him so much. She would buy him premium grade hot dogs while we got $.49/# Corn King brand. When that dog died she cried her heart out, she didn't cry half as much when my father passed away.


My brother and I both had beagles. Mine was Rocket (?) and my brother's was Poncho . Rocket died when I was at Girl Scout camp for 2 weeks. I was heart broken when I got back. My mother didn't tell me until I got home. Love the bark. But love the Bassett hound and the Blood hound bark too. Louder!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I will never forget one dream I had.
> Dreamt that my sister was involved in a car accident. Told my DH about it that morning. Received a call from my niece that afternoon telling me that her mom, my sister, was in an auto accident the day before and was in ICU....
> That was a shocker! She's fine now. All recuperated and well.


That would have been a shock. My mom sometimes dreamt things that happened - her mother's stroke, our dog's injuries. Sometimes not specific, but just a sense that something was wrong with someone. She hated it and was very relieved when it stopped


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was in Bolivia & Peru I wrote letters regarding my adventures back to my co-workers in my office in Los Angeles. How I wish I had those letters now. The GKs would love 'em.
> 
> My DH & I've been to New Zealand once --- & Australia twice. During our last trip we drove completely around OZ - over 10,000 kms. I drove every mile in our rental car. The DH sat & took notes & upon our return to the U.S. we jointly wrote a book & had it published. If I do say so myself --- & I do say so myself, it's VERY interesting. We have friends in OZ of whom we've given copies of the book to - they were born, raised & have lived their entire lives in OZ & they ell us there's so much info, history, etc, in our book that they had no knowledge of.
> Both my DH & I put a lot of blood, sweat & tears into writing & publishing our book. Probably 1 of the best & most lasting things we've ever done.
> Georgiegirl


That's quite an accomplishment Georgie; I bet your friends treasured their copies of the book


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother and I both had beagles. Mine was Rocket (?) and my brother's was Poncho . Rocket died when I was at Girl Scout camp for 2 weeks. I was heart broken when I got back. My mother didn't tell me until I got home. Love the bark. But love the Bassett hound and the Blood hound bark too. Louder!


Oh, so sad to come home like that. Poor CB.

Did you love camp? I loved Girl Scout camp! In a cabin in the woods - so much fun.

It was great - eating around a campfire, singing around a campfire, swimming in a lake, scary stories at night, meeting my first Jewish friend. It was truly a growing experience - glad I got to go. Remember learning those hand games where you clap and then clap your hands together - fun. I had no siblings then, and I loved any opportunity to be with other kids. When I was ten, my baby sister was born - I was in heaven. She's a laugh-riot, and her name is beautiful - Margaret.

At the mess hall, a little dog came around while we were waiting to go inside. Later that night, everyone who had petted the dog threw up. I threw up at one end of the cot, put my head at the other end and threw up there. I don't know where I slept after that. I was an only child at the time and not very self-sufficient, but I managed. AFter all, I was a Girl Scout!

I must admit, though, my mother was shocked when she unpacked my suitcase (told you I was helpless) and found all my underwear in there - still clean!!! I wore the same underwear all week! I have to laugh out loud just remembering that. I don't remember doing it, but I remember hearing the story. You can be sure they didn't let me forget it!

I'm better about that now. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother and I both had beagles. Mine was Rocket (?) and my brother's was Poncho . Rocket died when I was at Girl Scout camp for 2 weeks. I was heart broken when I got back. My mother didn't tell me until I got home. Love the bark. But love the Bassett hound and the Blood hound bark too. Louder!


I love the sound of a dog barking in the distance at night. Crazy, I know. But it reminds me of the Disney movie 101 Dalmations where the dogs barked a message to each other and it went from town to town.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a shock. My mom sometimes dreamt things that happened - her mother's stroke, our dog's injuries. Sometimes not specific, but just a sense that something was wrong with someone. She hated it and was very relieved when it stopped


I wouldn't like that either. Scary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz.http://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/whats-your-hidden-talent This has to be wrong. Ballerina.


Well you do have a dance hall in the Righter's Village :lol:

I came up with Music and that doesn't sound right to me either


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The temp today was a very nice 77. Sat outside in the shade with a great breeze but now my exposed parts are pink! I must not sunburn.


Hope you got some sun screen Jane and be careful wrestling those gators!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mine was music. I do love music.


Science it is for me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 8 inches of snow today. Our rural road is still not plowed. We rescheduled our evening clients so was able to leave early and get home before 7. Thank you for all the prayers, no problems in getting home once I got out of the parking lot.


So glad you made it home safely Joey; hope the snow stops overnight and conditions are good for you tomorrow


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Science it is for me!


Lucky you - I didn't know they had Science. I love science. Do you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> When I was single and still living at home, I had a beagle. My mother sort of adopted him as her own over the years, after I moved out, and she spoiled him so much. She would buy him premium grade hot dogs while we got $.49/# Corn King brand. When that dog died she cried her heart out. She didn't cry half as much when my father passed away. :roll:


We do love them! Even my Dad missed our dog after he died


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother and I both had beagles. Mine was Rocket (?) and my brother's was Poncho . Rocket died when I was at Girl Scout camp for 2 weeks. I was heart broken when I got back. My mother didn't tell me until I got home. Love the bark. But love the Bassett hound and the Blood hound bark too. Louder!


Oh my, it must've been awful for you to find out about Rocket. Hope your mom gave you the news gently.
My beagle's name was George. Picked him up for $5. He was pure bred, runt of the litter, never bothered to get AKC papers for him. Never had him neutered, either. He lived for 13 yrs. Beautiful dog. Used to wander throughout the city. People would spot him miles away from our house. Always found his way back home. That was before they had strict leash laws. He probably would have been a great hunting dog.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whose is going to make that for the Empress of Knitting?


Will you volunteer?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a shock. My mom sometimes dreamt things that happened - her mother's stroke, our dog's injuries. Sometimes not specific, but just a sense that something was wrong with someone. She hated it and was very relieved when it stopped


This is the only dream of that sort that I remember having. It was so spot on that it frightened me. My sister was very badly injured. She almost lost her life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lucky you - I didn't know they had Science. I love science. Do you?


Love certain aspects of science: geology, topography, climate, chemistry, etc.. (earth science?) not so much electronics and the like, though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, so sad to come home like that. Poor CB.
> 
> Did you love camp? I loved Girl Scout camp! In a cabin in the woods - so much fun.
> 
> ...


I love your stories Bonnie - you bring them to life so easily. You should write them down for your family, they would treasure them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> This is the only dream of that sort that I remember having. It was so spot on that it frightened me. My sister was very badly injured. She almost lost her life.


I'm so glad that she recovered!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love certain aspects of science: geology, topography, climate, chemistry, etc.. (earth science?) not so much electronics and the like, though.


Interesting, Jokim. I like biology, some astronomy, used to like physics but don't remember it, chemistry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will you volunteer?


Umm umm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your stories Bonnie - you bring them to life so easily. You should write them down for your family, they would treasure them


Thanks so much, WCK. That makes me feel very good. I hope to get back to writing again. It takes a lot of self-discipline, not my strongest suit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm into Math and Chemistry


Ah, yes - I remember you are a math whiz. Weren't we trying desperately to explain some kind of math to the dark side? I remember figuring percentages and comparing what one group made to what another group made - something like that - but just can't put my finger on what it was. Oh, well - another brain cell just kicked the bucket. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a shock. My mom sometimes dreamt things that happened - her mother's stroke, our dog's injuries. Sometimes not specific, but just a sense that something was wrong with someone. She hated it and was very relieved when it stopped


I have dreams and feelings. Had it when my daddy was kidnapped from his work. Right before my husband got hurt. Dream before my bil died. It is a heavy grief in my chest and a deep worrying feeling. Maybe prayer warriors have it. Don't like it. Also have the gift of hurting for others. My dh thinks I am nuts but I can feel when people have heart ache. It is a hard thing to deal with .I have made myself sick lots of times because I can't turn it off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well you do have a dance hall in the Righter's Village :lol:
> 
> I came up with Music and that doesn't sound right to me either


I can pretend I know how to be a ballerina. But then everyone would be on the floor laughing. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, so sad to come home like that. Poor CB.
> 
> Did you love camp? I loved Girl Scout camp! In a cabin in the woods - so much fun.
> 
> ...


Loved Girl Scouts. Had a great leader. She had us doing everything. I was in the 5th grade when I was at camp. They had the cabins with screen windows and doors. They had sprayed for granddaddy spiders the day before we came. They were so thick in the ceiling that the legs looked like hair. All during the night they would fall on your face. It was terrible and scarey. I remember having the golden Dial soap still can remember the smell. I learned to swim there . It was a lake with a corral of wood to serve as a swimming pool. Remember the rough wood and the slim. Made you want to swim not to feel the wood. We also had logs that we sat around and sang. So much fun I went back when my daughter was a girl. I looked so young that the other leaders said for me to set the tent up and stop standing there. lol I said I am a mama.
Funny about the throwing up. Wonder why? You didn't change underwear? lol I think I peed the bed I was so stressed about the spiders.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I have been renamed Empress of Nasty. But I thought I was the Queen of the Bananaheads. So I guess I have a queendom and an empire. But my first action of being an empress is to rename myself. Empress of Knitting? Empress of All Things Fiber? So many choices


Oh Empress of the nasty knitting I bow down to your royalness. 
Let me be the first to congradulate you on your new throne. The world is yours you nasty one you . Does this mean that I will havae to polish your throne again?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a new crown for our Empress of Knitting -


Oh that is lovely we will have to add some pearls to it . :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://asheepnomore.net/2014/02/08/check-50-amazing-life-hacks-simplify-world/ Lot of good tips in here. Solo the 3th one is for you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When my mom died I was so lost and wanted to know that she was happy ect.

I had a dream that will never leave me. Mom was there and I knew it was real and she told me she was happy and all was well. I knew she was in heaven.

I also had a dream one night of my mom and dad and grandma and I were all in heaven and very happy. 
I should not call them dreams, they were to real to be dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey glad you were able toleave early and got home safe.

We got 4 inches here. How much did you get?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope no one gets mad at me but it was in the 70's today. Don't scream at me. It was humid too. Probably have tornado weather when the cold air comes back. Oh yeah sunny too. :O


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, so sad to come home like that. Poor CB.
> 
> Did you love camp? I loved Girl Scout camp! In a cabin in the woods - so much fun.
> 
> ...


giggles and fits with your story. Oh Bon you I wish I had been there with you when you were young.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Fantastic! Is it available to buy? Library? That's a wonderful achievement, and to accomplished that together must have been very rewarding. I - who struggle to find time to write my meager poems - am very impressed.


I'll PM you tomorrow - & give you info re: our book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope no one gets mad at me but it was in the 70's today. Don't scream at me. It was humid too. Probably have tornado weather when the cold air comes back. Oh yeah sunny too. :O


just you wait it will warm up here maybe in July and then you wait and see how much i can complain about it being hot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey I really must learn to read back post better. 8 inches I really am getting sick of this weather. Wed. night sleet and rain. then back into the deep freeze.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just you wait it will warm up here maybe in July and then you wait and see how much i can complain about it being hot.


I will be the one crying and whining then.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> a new crown for our Empress of Knitting -


Your Highness.....I bow to you in all your beauty. I shall ever remain your faithful, eternal servant.
Georgiegirl......Just a commoner


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Science it is for me!


Me, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks so much, WCK. That makes me feel very good. I hope to get back to writing again. It takes a lot of self-discipline, not my strongest suit.


You'd have a great start by copying some of your posts here into a document that you can edit at your leisure


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have dreams and feelings. Had it when my daddy was kidnapped from his work. Right before my husband got hurt. Dream before my bil died. It is a heavy grief in my chest and a deep worrying feeling. Maybe prayer warriors have it. Don't like it. Also have the gift of hurting for others. My dh thinks I am nuts but I can feel when people have heart ache. It is a hard thing to deal with .I have made myself sick lots of times because I can't turn it off.


That's a great gift that lets you get close to people and lets them know that you listen to them and care about them -- the downside to that is the pain you feel when others are hurting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When my mom died I was so lost and wanted to know that she was happy ect.
> 
> I had a dream that will never leave me. Mom was there and I knew it was real and she told me she was happy and all was well. I knew she was in heaven.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Yarnie


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a good recipe for truffles and will send it tomorrow. I need to go to sleep. It's after 3 am.


galinipper said:


> I have never had it , but I think I have heard of it in the past but my brain disguarded it because of the word flourless!!!!!!! I will take a leap and make it, I am very interested now. I am looking for a truffle recipe, I scanned the web but not very well as about all I see are flavored and such. Someone gave me 2 homemade truffles a few weeks ago and I can't get them out of my mind. I may have to ask her if she would share her recipe, If she was kind enough to give me truffles she may share her recipe. When I e-mailed her and told her how delicious they were and thanked her she didn't offer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, LTL, you are still our Queen of the Bananaheads. Don't pay any attention to those Lefties as they are jealous of you.
> 
> Just remember to pull up the drawbridge & I'll bring a truck load of alligators from Florida that will be very hungry after ridding on the back of our truck over a thousand miles without food.
> 
> Hang in there as help is on the way!


I'll come and protect you, too. You have an army behind you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been a shock. My mom sometimes dreamt things that happened - her mother's stroke, our dog's injuries. Sometimes not specific, but just a sense that something was wrong with someone. She hated it and was very relieved when it stopped


My mother, too. Dreamt things that came true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have dreams and feelings. Had it when my daddy was kidnapped from his work. Right before my husband got hurt. Dream before my bil died. It is a heavy grief in my chest and a deep worrying feeling. Maybe prayer warriors have it. Don't like it. Also have the gift of hurting for others. My dh thinks I am nuts but I can feel when people have heart ache. It is a hard thing to deal with .I have made myself sick lots of times because I can't turn it off.


That would be hard, CB. You must be very understanding of others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That was the one where they could not understand that "rate" and "percentage" were terms for the same thing.


Yes! Oh, my - that was really hitting the old head against a brick wall. The beginning of understanding what we were up against. And now - in the past! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Loved Girl Scouts. Had a great leader. She had us doing everything. I was in the 5th grade when I was at camp. They had the cabins with screen windows and doors. They had sprayed for granddaddy spiders the day before we came. They were so thick in the ceiling that the legs looked like hair. All during the night they would fall on your face. It was terrible and scarey. I remember having the golden Dial soap still can remember the smell. I learned to swim there . It was a lake with a corral of wood to serve as a swimming pool. Remember the rough wood and the slim. Made you want to swim not to feel the wood. We also had logs that we sat around and sang. So much fun I went back when my daughter was a girl. I looked so young that the other leaders said for me to set the tent up and stop standing there. lol I said I am a mama.
> Funny about the throwing up. Wonder why? You didn't change underwear? lol I think I peed the bed I was so stressed about the spiders.


I don't blame you - those spiders would have freaked me out, especially if they fell on me. All those long legs - aaaahhhhh! Funny that when you went back they tried to put you to work with the rest of the girls! Nice compliment!

The leaders were so nice. Mine was named Ann. We were in the Kingfisher cabin. ? As for the throwing up, it was probably just a little bug that went through. I'm sure it didn't have anything to do with the little dog, but it became our own little bit of folklore! Poor puppy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Empress of the nasty knitting I bow down to your royalness.
> Let me be the first to congradulate you on your new throne. The world is yours you nasty one you . Does this mean that I will havae to polish your throne again?


At least you're not mucking the royal stalls.

Congratulations to our Fearless Leader - yet another honor has come your way. Shall we vote on your new title?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://asheepnomore.net/2014/02/08/check-50-amazing-life-hacks-simplify-world/ Lot of good tips in here. Solo the 3th one is for you!


These are great! I love the egg yolk - must try with grandkids after school today. And the strawberry - maybe that's why they call it a straw-berry!! We have them every week because Sarah loves strawberries.

The funniest to me was the "mug shot" of the guy who was borrowing something.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When my mom died I was so lost and wanted to know that she was happy ect.
> 
> I had a dream that will never leave me. Mom was there and I knew it was real and she told me she was happy and all was well. I knew she was in heaven.
> 
> ...


I dreamed about my parents, too. I was in the house I grew up in, and they came to the back door. They asked me to go somewhere with them, and then they said, "Oh, no - you can't." Because i'm still alive. Then they were walking together on the sidewalk, they did a somersault and when they stood up, they were children again. It was such a comforting dream, seeing them together as carefree children. In heaven. So good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope no one gets mad at me but it was in the 70's today. Don't scream at me. It was humid too. Probably have tornado weather when the cold air comes back. Oh yeah sunny too. :O


I'm not mad at you - it's going to be in the sixties here this week. I love the sixties - cool and warm at the same time. Sunny here today - rain later this week.

I can't believe people are getting so much snow - unbelievable. It must be a record.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> giggles and fits with your story. Oh Bon you I wish I had been there with you when you were young.


I wish you had, too. We'd have had a great time. You could come with me and my friend Penny, dressing up with bedspreads tied around us, parading around the block as princesses. Bedraggled princesses, but people were so nice, told us we were beautiful! Those were the days.

Hmm.....idea for a gown for our Queen? Pink chenille bedspread with puffballs on it - or baby blue chenille bedspread with diagonal puffy stripes? We're grown-ups now, could use scissors and cut to fit. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When my mom died I was so lost and wanted to know that she was happy ect.
> 
> I had a dream that will never leave me. Mom was there and I knew it was real and she told me she was happy and all was well. I knew she was in heaven.
> 
> ...


I definitely believe that we get glimpses. We are still connected.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When my mom died I was so lost and wanted to know that she was happy ect.
> 
> I had a dream that will never leave me. Mom was there and I knew it was real and she told me she was happy and all was well. I knew she was in heaven.
> 
> ...


What a comfort - they were reaching out to bring you peace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'll PM you tomorrow - & give you info re: our book.


Thanks, Georgiegirl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will be the one crying and whining then.


Me, too. I do NOT like to be hot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a comfort - they were reaching out to bring you peace.


Yarnlady,
I have had them, too - and I feel they are too real and are true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Is there a GS camp in Macon Georgia? I went with my daughter on a bus trip to Florida. If I remember right we spent a night at a GS camp in Macon. It was not an enjoyable trip.


I don't know. My daughter went to Girl Scout camp here in GA. I'll try to remember the name and see if it's near Macon.

I grew up in Maryland and went to Camp Whippoorwill.

I just checked - Camp Martha Johnston is a Girl Scout camp in Macon, and there's some kind of headquarters there, too - I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'd have a great start by copying some of your posts here into a document that you can edit at your leisure


That's a good idea. I have a collection - always plan to get to it. Maybe when I'm an old lady, sometime in the distant future - hahahahahha. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll come and protect you, too. You have an army behind you!


Count me in. No one bothers the queen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Count me in. No one bothers the queen.


My armor is on and I am ready.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Easy Chocolate Truffles
8 oz of good quality semi or bittersweet chocolate coarsely chopped
4 oz unsweetened chocolate 
8 T butter
14 oz sweetened condensed milk
choice of flavoring: orange- 6 T orange liqueur and 1/2 t finely grated orange zest, coffee- 6T coffee liqueur and 1t instant coffee, raspberry- 6 T raspberry liqueur.
choice of topping: 1 c minced coconut, minced roasted pistachio nuts, or walnuts, sifted unsweetened cocoa.

Heat chocolate, butter and milk until partially melted. Remove from heat and stir until smooth. whisk in flavoring until creamy smooth. Transfer to bowl and let sit until firm enuf to shape. About 2 hours. Use a T and mold chocolate into a ball and place on greased parchment paper. Shake or roll in coating. Refrigerate up to 5 days. Before serving let stand at room temperature to soften.

And then there's Chocolate Truffle Loaf
1/2c heavy cream mixed with3 egg yolks
1 lb chocolate, 1/2 cup lt corn syrup, 1/2 c sweet butter and melt in saucepan and add egg yolk mixture. Cook for 3 minutes.
Beat 1 1/2 c heavy cream, 1/4 c confect sugar and 1 t vanilla until soft peaks and fold into chocolate mixture. 
Pour into 23cm x 12 cm lined loaf pan and refrigerate over night. 
Serve in slices with chocolate mint sauce
1/2 c heavy cream boil and add 8 oz milk or dark chocolate and add 1 t mint. Rewarm before serving



RUKnitting said:


> I have a good recipe for truffles and will send it tomorrow. I need to go to sleep. It's after 3 am.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Easy Chocolate Truffles
> 8 oz of good quality semi or bittersweet chocolate coarsely chopped
> 4 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 8 T butter
> ...


I'm gaining weight just reading it! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm into Math and Chemistry
> 
> After I answered I saw it was another quiz. When I took the quiz it said Music. I can play the Piano, but have not in over 15 years. After a broken arm.


Love math! Goes without saying. There is only one right answer and no gray areas in this field, no matter how the libs try to muddle it! :evil: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love the sound of a dog barking in the distance at night. Crazy, I know. But it reminds me of the Disney movie 101 Dalmations where the dogs barked a message to each other and it went from town to town.


We have neighbors with **** dogs and when they let them out, they bay, not bark. The sound grows on you. They're behind a fence so I can't really tell if they're friendly, but they seem to be. The remind me of beagle on stilts! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She did great. Laser for one eye. She didn't even have to wear sun glasses out. Her pressure goes up high and that is suppose to help with that. Thanks for asking.
> Thanks for the prayers . :thumbup:


Happy that your mom came through the surgery in good order. Her sight should be better now. High blood pressure does damage to so many of our organs. There's a reason why it's called the silent killer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy that your mom came through the surgery in good order. Her sight should be better now. High blood pressure does damage to so many of our organs. There's a reason why it's called the silent killer.


Glad to hear of good news. Was she awake when they did it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lucky you - I didn't know they had Science. I love science. Do you?


Love science, but I might love history just a smidgeon more. :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You're OK just take a little walk. And then have another truffle or two. You're looking fine. Didn't I read somewhere that chocolate helps to melt the pounds away?



Lukelucy said:


> I'm gaining weight just reading it! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You're OK just take a little walk. And then have another truffle or two. You're looking fine. Didn't I read somewhere that chocolate helps to melt the pounds away?


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have dreams and feelings. Had it when my daddy was kidnapped from his work. Right before my husband got hurt. Dream before my bil died. It is a heavy grief in my chest and a deep worrying feeling. Maybe prayer warriors have it. Don't like it. Also have the gift of hurting for others. My dh thinks I am nuts but I can feel when people have heart ache. It is a hard thing to deal with .I have made myself sick lots of times because I can't turn it off.


When you pray for and care about others, you have a tendency to be more sensitive to their feelings. You are a very caring person, CB. IMHO :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Easy Chocolate Truffles
> 8 oz of good quality semi or bittersweet chocolate coarsely chopped
> 4 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 8 T butter
> ...


Thank you, RU. Copied and printed out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Easy Chocolate Truffles
> 8 oz of good quality semi or bittersweet chocolate coarsely chopped
> 4 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 8 T butter
> ...


Ruknitting, you sound like me - up late. It happens sometimes. I hope you were able to get enough sleep.

Thanks for posting these recipes. I'm copying them, too. They sound delicious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love math! Goes without saying. There is only one right answer and no gray areas in this field, no matter how the libs try to muddle it! :evil: :wink:


That's what I like about it, too. Of course, you can do MATH. I'm talking about loving to teach 1st grade math. 

You said the last quiz said you like music. Music and math are so closely related. In some ways, music IS math - and for some, math IS music. I love symmetry and patterns - probably why I like math and music. I agree with you - ONE right answer is the only way to go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We have neighbors with **** dogs and when they let them out, they bay, not bark. The sound grows on you. They're behind a fence so I can't really tell if they're friendly, but they seem to be. The remind me of beagle on stilts! :lol:


That's quite an image!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You're OK just take a little walk. And then have another truffle or two. You're looking fine. Didn't I read somewhere that chocolate helps to melt the pounds away?


Well, we all know that chocolate melts, so you must be right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, I missed the post about your mother. I'm glad she did well. It's amazing what they can do - and with lasers!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I like about it, too. Of course, you can do MATH. I'm talking about loving to teach 1st grade math.
> 
> You said the last quiz said you like music. Music and math are so closely related. In some ways, music IS math - and for some, math IS music. I love symmetry and patterns - probably why I like math and music. I agree with you - ONE right answer is the only way to go.


I've taught math as high as 9th grade in NY. Also tutored my son through summer school high school math which he passed with high 80's grade. Yes, math and music are related symmetrically. There is such beauty in symmetry. That's why I love doilies. The symmetry!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a new crown for our Empress of Knitting -


Yes, a fitting crown for our Empress/Queen! Hail to our Queen!

I think the crown is crocheted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish you had, too. We'd have had a great time. You could come with me and my friend Penny, dressing up with bedspreads tied around us, parading around the block as princesses. Bedraggled princesses, but people were so nice, told us we were beautiful! Those were the days.
> 
> Hmm.....idea for a gown for our Queen? Pink chenille bedspread with puffballs on it - or baby blue chenille bedspread with diagonal puffy stripes? We're grown-ups now, could use scissors and cut to fit. :-D


Funny seeing that in my head. Those flowing bedspreads in the wind. lol Love it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whose is going to make that for the Empress of Knitting?


I will crochet it--does anyone know if is a free pattern?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I dreamed about my parents, too. I was in the house I grew up in, and they came to the back door. They asked me to go somewhere with them, and then they said, "Oh, no - you can't." Because i'm still alive. Then they were walking together on the sidewalk, they did a somersault and when they stood up, they were children again. It was such a comforting dream, seeing them together as carefree children. In heaven. So good.


When my 41 yo bil died suddenly with a heart attack it was such a shock to us. He had been very active . We would have never known he had heart trouble. It has been 13 years and I have just stopped having dreams about him being alive. It is always that he was just somewhere else but he was still alive. The night he died I was with my sister. We cried all night and we were on the couch crying and talking about having to get Jeff's clothes ready . Suddenly a soft wind brushed the tear off my sister's face we both looked at each other and said did you feel that? We both did.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny seeing that in my head. Those flowing bedspreads in the wind. lol Love it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I will crochet it--does anyone know if is a free pattern?


Ask WCK she found it. You are good at crochet. Gee thanks Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my 41 yo bil died suddenly with a heart attack it was such a shock to us. He had been very active . We would have never known he had heart trouble. It has been 13 years and I have just stopped having dreams about him being alive. It is always that he was just somewhere else but he was still alive. The night he died I was with my sister. We cried all night and we were on the couch crying and talking about having to get Jeff's clothes ready . Suddenly a soft wind brushed the tear off my sister's face we both looked at each other and said did you feel that? We both did.


It was him. A sign.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well you do have a dance hall in the Righter's Village :lol:
> 
> I came up with Music and that doesn't sound right to me either


I'm science! Some things fit, but. . . .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was him. A sign.


 I think Jeff was in Heaven maybe the Holy Spirit or an angel.It was the sweetest breeze. Then came the peace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Easy Chocolate Truffles
> 8 oz of good quality semi or bittersweet chocolate coarsely chopped
> 4 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 8 T butter
> ...


I have to close my eyes on this one. I would eat it all by myself! Sounds so yummy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'll PM you tomorrow - & give you info re: our book.


Me too as our library will try to borrow it from other libraries to check out. I'll bet it is an excellent book--cannot wait!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Your Highness.....I bow to you in all your beauty. I shall ever remain your faithful, eternal servant.
> Georgiegirl......Just a commoner


We are Bananaheads!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy that your mom came through the surgery in good order. Her sight should be better now. High blood pressure does damage to so many of our organs. There's a reason why it's called the silent killer.


It was her eye pressure. She has 2 eye diseases. Her eye drops cost $500. a month. Insurance does it pay for it. But she does have to watch her BP. She is weird her blood pressure reads different on both arms. Weird.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2012/05/taco-bake.html Think I will make this tonight. Going to the store so will need something quick to make. Have a great day. See you later.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WCK, did you find the pattern for the crown? I'll make it as have lots of crochet thread but it needs pearls & must know color to make it.

Going to lunch, talk later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Easy Chocolate Truffles
> 8 oz of good quality semi or bittersweet chocolate coarsely chopped
> 4 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 8 T butter
> ...


That's a lot of chocolate, thanks RU. We will definitely have to have a Death by Chocolate day at the next pool party. When does the pool open CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love math! Goes without saying. There is only one right answer and no gray areas in this field, no matter how the libs try to muddle it! :evil: :wink:


I loved school and was lucky that learning came easy for me. The only part of math I didn't like as much was geometry


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love science, but I might love history just a smidgeon more. :XD:


The maths and sciences were great, but history and social studies told a story and from there could also capture your imagination and have endless discussions


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I will crochet it--does anyone know if is a free pattern?


You're wonderful Jane! I'll try to find the pattern. Maybe as head of the Royal Guard, you can make yourself a tiara


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi friends!

I'm running like the chicken, picked out a new kitchen floor/grout, paint and glass tile back-splash for my BFF's kitchen re-do.

Tomorrow, my brother wants my help for new kitchen curtains for his home.

Other sibs calling on me for others things, financial advice and taxes.

When do I get something done for me? Whine, wine, more whining, gulp!

Catch up later ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was her eye pressure. She has 2 eye diseases. Her eye drops cost $500. a month. Insurance does it pay for it. But she does have to watch her BP. She is weird her blood pressure reads different on both arms. Weird.


They found the same thing in my mom last year; she has some blockages that cause the higher pressure on the right side. They tested the pressure in feet, legs and arms. She's on blood thinners for now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was him. A sign.


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.thecountrycook.net/2012/05/taco-bake.html Think I will make this tonight. Going to the store so will need something quick to make. Have a great day. See you later.


It looks delish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved school and was lucky that learning came easy for me. The only part of math I didn't like as much was geometry


I loved math in High School. Why because I could put my hand up on forehead to cover face and get in a nice nap, same with typing class until teacher would stand beside me and ask me if I was awake enough to type. He was a great teacher, never failed me for class and he could of. Math teacher never caught on to my nap habits. Can you tell how interested in Math I was.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RU Knitting really have to read better on persons post. I thought wow thats a lot of booze to be putting in Truffles.

Wondered what it would taste like and how many you could eat before you fell on the floor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I'm running like the chicken, picked out a new kitchen floor/grout, paint and glass tile back-splash for my BFF's kitchen re-do.
> 
> ...


Gee I am really sorry you have nothing to do today but whine wine and whining. may have to do that here too. :roll: 
Nothing like a good whine to make you feel better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think we should all rethink about being behind our Empress of the Nasty Knitting Banana Heads. May want some of us to be in front of her too with all the mud slinging going on.

Jayne as usual you keep the moat supplied.

Bonn still will need to muck out the stables as you do know how high it can get there.

Might be a good idea to let her royal Empress pick her name. 


Dear Empress how is the spinning going? Have you use any of it to knit something? May be you could use some for a new robe?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They found the same thing in my mom last year; she has some blockages that cause the higher pressure on the right side. They tested the pressure in feet, legs and arms. She's on blood thinners for now


Happy that they found out what was going on WCK.

Glad too CB to hear about your mom's eye was taken care of and all went well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I have caught up now.

Good news for me today. Weather wonderful here,and guess what will be able to get to see Dad tomorrow. No snow sleet rain until Thursday. Nice tomorrow. am so glad as have not seen him since before Thanksgiving. With the weather doing it's thing . Plus his phone was not working we couldn't skype because something wrong there, and all was left was email and he does not check it every day. So called assisted living and he has no Dr.s appointments tomorrow and will be able to take him to lunch and pick up things he may need, and get him a new phone.
Have to go in a bit to James' home made Chocolate factory and get him some fairy food, nugets, chocolate covered cherries. I love James his chocolates are so yummy and you can watch him through window making candies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://asheepnomore.net/2014/02/08/check-50-amazing-life-hacks-simplify-world/ Lot of good tips in here. Solo the 3th one is for you!


Thanks CB. I will try it when the jar is almost empty, should be any time now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope no one gets mad at me but it was in the 70's today. Don't scream at me. It was humid too. Probably have tornado weather when the cold air comes back. Oh yeah sunny too. :O


We had this weather also. I did tell Yarnie to change directions, but she didn't listen and got blasted with the white stuff once again. Offer still stands Yarnie and bring Joey and anyone else that needs a ride.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WCK, did you find the pattern for the crown? I'll make it as have lots of crochet thread but it needs pearls & must know color to make it.
> 
> Going to lunch, talk later.


Hope you had a good lunch Jane. Did you eat outside in that nice warm FL sunshine?

We will have to come up with another crown for our Empress. The one I posted was knit by a Dutch woman who sells them as wedding crowns - that really surprised me. They are made out of straw or metallic yarn and sell for 109.

I went looking for crochet crowns and found 2 that you might like. I uses symbols that are included with the pic and the other is a download from Red Heart. Let me know if you have a problem with them and I can try to send them to you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

RU thanks for the recipe... I knew I could count on you great cooks. Busy today talk later


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved math in High School. Why because I could put my hand up on forehead to cover face and get in a nice nap, same with typing class until teacher would stand beside me and ask me if I was awake enough to type. He was a great teacher, never failed me for class and he could of. Math teacher never caught on to my nap habits. Can you tell how interested in Math I was.


I think you were the loveable prankster :XD: The important thing is that you still out Right! :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think I have caught up now.
> 
> Good news for me today. Weather wonderful here,and guess what will be able to get to see Dad tomorrow. No snow sleet rain until Thursday. Nice tomorrow. am so glad as have not seen him since before Thanksgiving. With the weather doing it's thing . Plus his phone was not working we couldn't skype because something wrong there, and all was left was email and he does not check it every day. So called assisted living and he has no Dr.s appointments tomorrow and will be able to take him to lunch and pick up things he may need, and get him a new phone.
> Have to go in a bit to James' home made Chocolate factory and get him some fairy food, nugets, chocolate covered cherries. I love James his chocolates are so yummy and you can watch him through window making candies.


Great day ahead for you Yarnie. Hope you have a wonderful visit and get the phone & skype fixed up so that you're back talking

Enjoy your chocolate fix


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

While I was looking for the crown pattern I found this pic so I'll fill in for Jane today to post it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of chocolate, thanks RU. We will definitely have to have a Death by Chocolate day at the next pool party. When does the pool open CB?


Whenever everyone can come. Water will be a little cool right now. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They found the same thing in my mom last year; she has some blockages that cause the higher pressure on the right side. They tested the pressure in feet, legs and arms. She's on blood thinners for now


Yes mine is on blood thinners too. She fell a few years ago and hit her head. It looked like a murder had taken place. She had 26 stitches. Scared us all to death. They have to be careful they don't bleed to death taking it. Is she cold all the time too?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm into Math and Chemistry
> 
> After I answered I saw it was another quiz. When I took the quiz it said Music. I can play the Piano, but have not in over 15 years. After a broken arm.


Oh my! So many of you ladies are math whizzes1. Me? Not so much. Math (especially algebra) alluded me in school . I did great in all my other subjects - won a business scholarship to college - 5 A's & 1 B. This is not bragging in any way, just tellin' ya' I liked nothing about math. And, what happened to me? Went to work for a large world-wide hotel chain & where did I end up? Handling all,the finances - paying all the bills for a year while we were going through the hotel construction, hiring personnel - up until our chief accountant came on board. Was I ever a happy camper the day I handed all the accounting "stuff" over to him. He wanted me to work in his accounting dept.with him, said I'd done a good job. Told him "thank you very much --- but no thank you". I stayed with the Gen. Mgr. as his secretary. My brother was the "brain" in our family. His I.Q. went off the charts.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a good lunch Jane. Did you eat outside in that nice warm FL sunshine?
> 
> We will have to come up with another crown for our Empress. The one I posted was knit by a Dutch woman who sells them as wedding crowns - that really surprised me. They are made out of straw or metallic yarn and sell for 109.
> 
> I went looking for crochet crowns and found 2 that you might like. I uses symbols that are included with the pic and the other is a download from Red Heart. Let me know if you have a problem with them and I can try to send them to you.


This looks like a crocheted crown I have in my curio cabinet. I bought it in Sweden. Many Swedish brides wear a crown when they get married. My family has 1 encrusted with jewels. The family keeps it in the bank vault between weddings.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whenever everyone can come. Water will be a little cool right now. :shock:


I'm coming - is that ok??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think I have caught up now.
> 
> Good news for me today. Weather wonderful here,and guess what will be able to get to see Dad tomorrow. No snow sleet rain until Thursday. Nice tomorrow. am so glad as have not seen him since before Thanksgiving. With the weather doing it's thing . Plus his phone was not working we couldn't skype because something wrong there, and all was left was email and he does not check it every day. So called assisted living and he has no Dr.s appointments tomorrow and will be able to take him to lunch and pick up things he may need, and get him a new phone.
> Have to go in a bit to James' home made Chocolate factory and get him some fairy food, nugets, chocolate covered cherries. I love James his chocolates are so yummy and you can watch him through window making candies.


So happy you are getting to see Daddy. Does he know you are coming?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm coming - is that ok??


LL you are always welcome. You never have to ask. Just know you are invited. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL you are always welcome. You never have to ask. Just know you are invited. :-D


Thanks, CB!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my 41 yo bil died suddenly with a heart attack it was such a shock to us. He had been very active . We would have never known he had heart trouble. It has been 13 years and I have just stopped having dreams about him being alive. It is always that he was just somewhere else but he was still alive. The night he died I was with my sister. We cried all night and we were on the couch crying and talking about having to get Jeff's clothes ready . Suddenly a soft wind brushed the tear off my sister's face we both looked at each other and said did you feel that? We both did.


My brother worked at the same place his daughter did - my niece. So, he knew the people she worked with, her girlfriends & such. After he died - that night my niece was talking on the phone to 1 of her "business" girlfriends & right in the middle of the conversation a man's voice came on the line & said "I'm O.K., don't worry about me." The girlfriend said "Oh my God, that's your dad!" Needless to say it freaked out both girls. There was no way anyone could have cut in on the their private conversation, this happened on 2 regular land line phones 16 years ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Geogiegirl there are things that happen we can't explain. 

Leviticus 19:31

Do not turn to mediums or necromancers; do not seek them out, and so make yourselves unclean by them: I am the Lord your God.
So everyone needs to be careful of the spiritual world. I know there are angels and demons but we have to be very careful which one we are seeing or hearing. 
Sounds like a familiar spirit.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I think you'll like them. The loaf is good when sliced and served as a desert with raspberries and whipped cream or grenache.


Jokim said:


> Thank you, RU. Copied and printed out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.

I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Georgiegirl!


I sent you a PM within about an hour ago. Did you receive it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes mine is on blood thinners too. She fell a few years ago and hit her head. It looked like a murder had taken place. She had 26 stitches. Scared us all to death. They have to be careful they don't bleed to death taking it. Is she cold all the time too?


I wish there was something else that worked, she bruises easily too so have to watch for internal bleeding. She and Dad are both cold and have the heat cranked up and I'm way too hot when I visit in the spring and fall


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> This looks like a crocheted crown I have in my curio cabinet. I bought it in Sweden. Many Swedish brides wear a crown when they get married. My family has 1 encrusted with jewels. The family keeps it in the bank vault between weddings.


Am I right in thinking the girls wear crowns and carry candles at Christmas?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I just hate to let the day end. Dgtr called at 7am gd sick can we baby sit? Got here about 8am. I was so sleepy. DH took over so I went back for three more hours sleep. I'm usually up pretty late Early? Need 5 hours to do the day. Now they say you should get 8 hours to ward off Alzheimer's and cognitive dysfunction.



bonbf3 said:


> Ruknitting, you sound like me - up late. It happens sometimes. I hope you were able to get enough sleep.
> 
> Thanks for posting these recipes. I'm copying them, too. They sound delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.
> 
> I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
> I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
> Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


That's great news Wendy; it's always nice when our creative gifts are appreciated. Bet he looks adorable so I hope you can grab the pic


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.
> 
> I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
> I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
> Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


We knew they would love the blanket. But good news! Yes would love to see the hat and booties.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wish there was something else that worked, she bruises easily too so have to watch for internal bleeding. She and Dad are both cold and have the heat cranked up and I'm way too hot when I visit in the spring and fall


Yes that is another bad thing the bruising. She looks like she has been beat most of the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Am I right in thinking the girls wear crowns and carry candles at Christmas?


yes they do


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241445-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

